# New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000...From Scratch To Official!



## AstroAtlantique

Just found this, wanted to share!








G-Shock MRG-B5000 is reportedly planned for future release


Update (March 2022): The MRG-B5000 series was officially announced. See Titanium G-Shock MRG-B5000 with Cobarion bezel is official: MRG-B5000B-1 &




www.g-central.com


----------



## Darkchild

Thanks I saw that too. What wasn't clear to me was if this is an imminent release i.e sometime this year or for the mentioned anniversary in 2023?


----------



## Facelessman

Very interesting .... But double the price of those Ti(s)? ......


----------



## g-addict

We don't know exactly when it's coming and tried to convey that, but we changed the title to "G-Shock MRG-B5000 is reportedly planned for future release" to avoid further confusion.


----------



## FROG

Wow...well, please add this to the long list of watches I would love to own but could not afford! 

The MR-G line has lately been pushing the whole individual craftsmanship / expert finishing thing, so maybe it will be tsuiki, tsuchime, or maybe made of mokume-gane. Each watch hand-made by an artisinal artisan...

Or perhaps they’ll just go the “we made it out of precious metals and jewels route”


----------



## Darkchild

FROG said:


> Wow...well, please add this to the long list of watches I would love to own but could not afford!
> 
> The MR-G line has lately been pushing the whole individual craftsmanship / expert finishing thing, so maybe it will be tsuiki, tsuchime, or maybe made of mokume-gane. Each watch hand-made by an artisinal artisan...
> 
> Or perhaps they'll just go the "we made it out of precious metals and jewels route"


Don't these retail for a fair bit higher than the mooted $3,000 price point? The current Shougeki-Maru retails for about $8,000. It's certainly sounds an interesting product and already has us talking - which I figure is half the battle won.

Ultimately if they make it a numbered limited edition then I don't think they'll struggle to sell them.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Darkchild said:


> Don't these retail for a fair bit higher than the mooted $3,000 price point? The current Shougeki-Maru retails for about $8,000. It's certainly sounds an interesting product and already has us talking - which I figure is half the battle won.
> 
> Ultimately if they make it a numbered limited edition then I don't think they'll struggle to sell them.


Yep, I'm more prone to think that this square will be "maxed out" in terms of finishing but, since it will "only" be 3K, as you pointed out, not a "hand built" MR-G as the Gassan or the Shougeki.

That said, assuming this watch is real, since no photo are available (nor they'll be for pretty long if it's an Anniversary model), nothing stops us to imagine 
so...
What you guys would like to see with this extremely high end (and pricey) square?


----------



## dgaddis

I'm calling it as a GMW-B5000 model w/hand finished bezel/band.

In related news, I'll do a hammered finish to anyone's B5000 for only $1000. DM me for shipping and payment info.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I'd like to see, at this price point:

-solid full metal (titanium) square as the old MR-G 110: no bezel&case...just case!
-OR: full carbon structure and bracelet, it may be forged carbon for exhample.
-more sharp case edges pretty much as the ones on the Royal Oak or the new Tissot PRX.
-sapphire crystal for sure.
-flat bracelet links.
😅😂


----------



## g-fob2

looks like an old classy MR.G to me
fake news !!!


----------



## babylon19

Edited - I hadn't read the full article! could be interesting..


----------



## NatsuDragneel

Was never to crazy about this model, especially at that price, even if you fancy it up.


----------



## van_helsing

now that would be something special or do I sense some fake news here?


----------



## Ottovonn

Intrigued but curious how this MR-G will be much different from a full metal square. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

I don't know but it will probably be awesome.

Raw, hardened, expertly polished/brushed Ti?

I'm intrigued for sure.


----------



## J__D

I've said in a different thread, but would love this square to come out with a titanium finish like the MR-G bezel with recrystallised titanium, positive display, I'd be on it even if it's double the price of the normal titanium one. Full forged carbon would be fun, like the Zenith Defy full carbon case and bracelet etc.

Just wish there was even a small indication as to when this could even come out


----------



## AstroAtlantique

J__D said:


> View attachment 15830665
> 
> 
> I've said in a different thread, but would love this square to come out with a titanium finish like the MR-G bezel with recrystallised titanium, positive display, I'd be on it even if it's double the price of the normal titanium one. Full forged carbon would be fun, like the Zenith Defy full carbon case and bracelet etc.
> 
> Just wish there was even a small indication as to when this could even come out


Is that titanium? Whoa! Really looked like forged carbon to me! Thx!


----------



## Miklos86

Oh god... My wallet let out a wail of despair, although it has seen.... things.

Details, all in the details. Just make it positive display.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Interesting. They're releasing that multicolored mirror finished ip in a new Ti alloy and then they're going to ramp it up further by....putting MRG on the dial? Very curious.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Regarding 1) the (probably) very long wait before this is out, and 2) seeding _juuuuust_ enough details to get G-Shock fans salivating...

I think it's a deliberate attempt by Casio to give us proles awhile to start $aving up. Considering a Venn diagram of A) folks who have $3k to drop on a watch any day of the week without a second thought, and B) average, even ardent, G-Shock fans, I personally doubt there's too much overlap. If this thing just dropped out of the sky next month, most of us would have to save for quite awhile to afford one. In that time, there's a good chance quite a few initially impressed by whatever the final specs actually are would say, "You know what, my $500 GMW-B5000 actually ticks all the boxes. No thanks, Casio." as the FOMO quotient dropped to zero.

Honestly, it seems like a good marketing strategy to me if my assumptions are anywhere close to what Casio's market research shows. A big initial sales rush, followed by artificial scarcity, is the key to success for Casio regarding the gamble that is a $3k digital watch. The highest price MR-Gs right now are also the ones that see the steepest hit on resale value. They're fantastic watches, owned a couple that had MSRPs over $2k myself, but they just don't hold their value compared to high end Omega, Tudor, Rolex, etc. Unless this one is a super limited (and numbered) release, I bet their will be more than a few "nearly new" examples on eBay for far less than MRSP in the first six months after release.

Who knows though... With hardly any details released, this already seems like it will be the undeniable apex of "dumb" (i.e. non-smart) digital watches. Meanwhile, analog solar/MB6/Bluetooth MR-Gs with MSRPs over $2k (despite being IMHO undeniably and objectively better than ANY mechanical could ever be) seem to consistently be relegated to "ah, that's cute, but it's not a _real _watch" status among the watch luxuriati who don't even blink at $3k price tags.

Just my $0.02, but looking forward to more info.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

nonconformulaic said:


> Regarding 1) the (probably) very long wait before this is out, and 2) seeding _juuuuust_ enough details to get G-Shock fans salivating...
> 
> I think it's a deliberate attempt by Casio to give us proles awhile to start $aving up. Considering a Venn diagram of A) folks who have $3k to drop on a watch any day of the week without a second thought, and B) average, even ardent, G-Shock fans, I personally doubt there's too much overlap. If this thing just dropped out of the sky next month, most of us would have to save for quite awhile to afford one. In that time, there's a good chance quite a few initially impressed by whatever the final specs actually are would say, "You know what, my $500 GMW-B5000 actually ticks all the boxes. No thanks, Casio." as the FOMO quotient dropped to zero.
> 
> Honestly, it seems like a good marketing strategy to me if my assumptions are anywhere close to what Casio's market research shows. A big initial sales rush, followed by artificial scarcity, is the key to success for Casio regarding the gamble that is a $3k digital watch. The highest price MR-Gs right now are also the ones that see the steepest hit on resale value. They're fantastic watches, owned a couple that had MSRPs over $2k, but they just don't hold their value compared to high end Omega, Tudor, Rolex, etc. Unless this one is a super limited (and numbered) release, I bet their will be more than a few "nearly new" examples on eBay for far less than MRSP in the first six months after release.
> 
> Who knows though... With hardly any details released, this already seems like it will be the undeniable apex of "dumb" (i.e. non-smart) digital watches, even though analog/solar/MB6/Bluetooth MR-Gs with MSRPs over $2k (despite being IMHO undeniably and objectively better than ANY mechanical could ever be) seem to consistently be relegated to "ah, that's cute, but it's not a _real _watch" status among the watch luxuriati who don't even blink at $3k price tags.
> 
> Just my $0.02, but looking forward to more info.


It is a good marketing strategy for Casio!

Meanwhile they'll put someone to check and read watch forums in order to adjust and refine their project depending on what users are asking for XD


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

it seems logical that a b5000 is a square, but theres various different B1000, such as the MTG, GWR and GPR that vary in function and appearance, so at this stage i'm taking it that it could be a square like the 1996 one G-central shows on the article, or another model entirely...?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> it seems logical that a b5000 is a square, but theres various different B1000, such as the MTG, GWR and GPR that vary in function and appearance, so at this stage i'm taking it that it could be a square like the 1996 one G-central shows on the article, or another model entirely...?


Don't know...I think that 5000 serie (as the 5600) is pretty an untouchable one.
Yes it's true that they came up with a full metal 5000 in 2018 which is extremely far from the original one but at the end of the day it has the same old style of the original DW5000C, they also kept the brick pattern on they dial!
I may be wrong and what I wrote is completely IMHO but I think that Casio and its fans sees the 5000 serie as the Porsche 911 or the Rolex Submariner as an icon...they are renewed and restyled in terms of marks but at the end the proportions and the general style are never really revolutionarily changed.

That said, I'd like a classic 5000 design but more refined and sharp as I previously wrote...
...BUT...
...I'd not be disgusted seeing something new or reimagined as you wrote!


----------



## Miklos86

It seems like a logical step. My gripes with the current MR-G models are size and the second hand movement. A digital, square MRG could solve both.

We'll see. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chaos_meme

Extremely interested in this.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> Intrigued but curious how this MR-G will be much different from a full metal square.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's easy, it'll cost at least twice as much!


----------



## Pankrates

Maybe this MRG will be the end product of that full sapphire square?!?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Pankrates said:


> Maybe this MRG will be the end product of that full sapphire square?!?


Haha, I remember those! Unfortunately, if I'm not mistaken, it was said that they would have been much more expensive than 3K also given the fact that it took long to be produced.
Although I would be really happy to see those squares (I remember one was crystal clear while the other one was crystal red) became reality!

Edit:









'Premium Model' Sapphire Crystal G-Shock revealed


We weren't really expecting new watches at the G-Shock 35th Anniversary event in New York City, so the Sapphire Crystal G-Shock watches are quite a surprise,




www.g-central.com





about 100k and a month to make one??


----------



## Miklos86

Not sure if it was reported, but G-Central updated the original article by adding that according to their source, MRG-B5000 will use the same TranTixxii titanium alloy as the GMW-B5000TR-9 and will also have a multi-color design like that model. I threw up a bit because I hoped for a raw-ish titanium MR-G with positive display model, akin to the MR-G 110T. This news certainly makes the wait somewhat easier.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Not reported yet but I saw this on livedoor.jp "great gshock world"!
Thank you for the sharing!









明日、4/23日本発売のマルチチタン「GMW-B5000TR」は日本以外でもほぼ同時発売。”MRG-B5000”の前座なのか？ : great G-SHOCK world


更新日：2021/9/[email protected]さんをフォロー 　新開発のチタン合金を使用し、マルチカラーで話題の「GMW-B5000TR」が日本では明日発売となります。 　複数のショップのサイトを確認したところ、まだ在庫には予約があるようです。



blog.livedoor.jp


----------



## anto1980

[QUOTE = "AstroAtlantique, post: 53359220, membro: 1316043"]
Non ancora segnalato ma l'ho visto su livedoor.jp "great gshock world"!
Grazie per la condivisione!

[URL unfurl = "true"] 明日、4/23日本発売のマルチチタン「GMW-B5000TR」は日本以外でもほぼ同時発売。"MRG-B5000"の前座なのか？ : great G-SHOCK world [/ URL]
[/CITAZIONE]
Ciao Astro. 
No, non è quello!: p


----------



## B.Kohr

Not interested in a multi color, but I’d really like a polished Ti one, like the older ones - especially if the dial would get cleaned up of all the extraneous BS. I don’t need my watch to remind me it’s a “Casio Titanium”, that it has tough solar, Bluetooth, or that it’s resistant to 20 bar.
That can all go on the back. Give me a larger display in the same footprint.


----------



## dgaddis

B.Kohr said:


> Not interested in a multi color, but I'd really like a polished Ti one, like the older ones - especially if the dial would get cleaned up of all the extraneous BS. I don't need my watch to remind me it's a "Casio Titanium", that it has tough solar, Bluetooth, or that it's resistant to 20 bar.
> That can all go on the back. Give me a larger display in the same footprint.


PREACH.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

anto1980 said:


> [QUOTE = "AstroAtlantique, post: 53359220, membro: 1316043"]
> Non ancora segnalato ma l'ho visto su livedoor.jp "great gshock world"!
> Grazie per la condivisione!
> 
> [URL unfurl = "true"] 明日、4/23日本発売のマルチチタン「GMW-B5000TR」は日本以外でもほぼ同時発売。"MRG-B5000"の前座なのか？ : great G-SHOCK world [/ URL]
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Ciao Astro.
> No, non è quello!: p


Ciao!
No ma appunto, ne parlavano lì del 5000TR come "precursore" dell'MRG5000, intendevo questo


----------



## J__D

I don't get how they could charge more for MRG with the same alloy and multi colour, even if the colours are different, there must be something missing with the story?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I can only assume if it does end up being a square, it'll be done in limited numbers and that'll "justify" a higher price


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Gosh! I hope they'll keep 5000 and 5600 serie for the squares  only for tradition purpose...nothing more

Yes. I think that something is missing too: we have to keep in mind that we only know that, maybe, in the future, a so called MRG B5000 GS will appear and that it will easily be titanium made...the rest are (welcomed) suppositions and opinions


----------



## Maddog1970

Yup, you do one completely in crystallized titanium, like my MR-G bezel, and I'll open my wallet!


----------



## B.Kohr

+1 for the crystalized Ti - or a hardened/cryo treated version of the bead blasted one someone else posted - once those python ones get some wear, I might pick one up, used, and have it bead blasted. (A friend works at a cryo facility - we could try hardening the Ti in it.)


----------



## Chaos_meme

Send a regular steel square over to the Oceanus dept for a Zaratsu polish and expert brushing, and end up with a G Shock with elements of an AP royal oak levels of finish..


----------



## B.Kohr

That could be very cool. Put a high accuracy movement in it as well. How do electronic ink displays work in digital watches?


----------



## nonconformulaic

Raw finish aluminum/scandium alloy or GTFO for that MRSP, Casio!

It's Elemental - The Element Scandium


----------



## B.Kohr

I have a few Scandium/Al pistols - great carry guns, but they seem to wear very quickly.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I recently saw tungsten made watches online...looks good! Why not, Casio?


----------



## J__D

AstroAtlantique said:


> I recently saw tungsten made watches online...looks good! Why not, Casio?


Solid tungsten would be pretty heavy in a gshock I think!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

J__D said:


> Solid tungsten would be pretty heavy in a gshock I think!


It should weight double the steel version...my God!🥲


----------



## Hammermountain

I'm kind of psyched to see this actually. Been wanting an MRG for long but every time I check one out I realize, once again, that it's waaaay too big for my wrist. A square MRG would solve that, I think, and sounds kind of perfect (in theory at least). Also, polished titanium would be cool. Super multicolored, not so much.


----------



## J__D

Hammermountain said:


> I'm kind of psyched to see this actually. Been wanting an MRG for long but every time I check one out I realize, once again, that it's waaaay too big for my wrist. A square MRG would solve that, I think, and sounds kind of perfect (in theory at least). Also, polished titanium would be cool. Super multicolored, not so much.


Can't imagine unfortunately it would be polished titanium, as it would broadly look very similar to the steel, they must have some odd material finish up their sleeve


----------



## Hammermountain

J__D said:


> Can't imagine unfortunately it would be polished titanium, as it would broadly look very similar to the steel, they must have some odd material finish up their sleeve


Chances are you're right. Though, with an msrp of like 3 k it might not be _too_ wild. Was some time since I checked out the MRGs but from what I remember the more basic, B1000/G1000 ones had a similar msrp while the more visually advanced models were way higher. So I have hope


----------



## Miklos86

Hammermountain said:


> Chances are you're right. Though, with an msrp of like 3 k it might not be _too_ wild. Was some time since I checked out the MRGs but from what I remember the more basic, B1000/G1000 ones had a similar msrp while the more visually advanced models were way higher. So I have hope


This. The 3k price tag gives me hope as well, because thats the territory of regular MR-G models. Extravagant limited editions ("made from titanium finish resembling Samurai eyebrows, made exclusively by long-dead legendary craftsmen") typically cost even more. So a model intended for broader markets, not just die-hard collectors, I hope the colors will be more restrained. However, the recent MRG-B1000BA-1A, MRG-B2000B-1A, MRG-B2000R-1A are more polarizing.


----------



## Chaos_meme

AstroAtlantique said:


> It should weight double the steel version...my God!?


That would be fine. I'm down for a tungsten square.

Tungsten is hard on tooling. That is why grand seiko only had a few references in it iirc.


----------



## Chaos_meme

Miklos86 said:


> This. The 3k price tag gives me hope as well, because thats the territory of regular MR-G models. Extravagant limited editions ("*made from titanium finish resembling Samurai eyebrows, *made exclusively by long-dead legendary craftsmen") typically cost even more. So a model intended for broader markets, not just die-hard collectors, I hope the colors will be more restrained. However, the recent MRG-B1000BA-1A, MRG-B2000B-1A, MRG-B2000R-1A are more polarizing.


Stop. My Japanophile heart can only take so much....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I had a Rado with a tungsten bezel years ago. My God, that would make for one heavy G and be a bit antithetical to what it seems to be what MR-Gs are going for, which is light weight wearability and refinement.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

It would be something really new for Casio!
It would also be the king-bling if polished as Rado does on their watches!


----------



## Idler

Titanium, Sapphire + GPS Timekeeping please.


----------



## Chaos_meme

Ugh.....I have a bad feeling that the dink is about to announce these, and exclusive dealer status....


----------



## Ottovonn

Chaos_meme said:


> Ugh.....I have a bad feeling that the dink is about to announce these, and exclusive dealer status....


Lol and provide a glowing review of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I hope it will be available at regular ADs.

Anyway, was thinking about the module...will we see MIP upgraded square module or we'll we stuck with the (good old) 3459? What do you guys think?


----------



## Facelessman

At this price point at least i would expect MIP display. I know never say never but i would never buy this if they just put existing module in a new case, no matter how good finishing it will be


----------



## AstroAtlantique

To me it's quite like the same although I'd like to see a square with a MIP module and which better occasion than this?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Oh and, by the way, in another thread it has been reported that Hodinkee will unveil three new square in the next months...so maybe, the MRG B5000 is about to be unveiled too!
PS: I'm still waiting for the green camo since the last year!😂








The G-SHOCK Tough Tour


Explore all installments as we dive in to the most attractive and toughest G-SHOCK watches of the year.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted a new article about the MRG-B5000.









G-Shock MRG-B5000 prototype photos discovered


Update (March 2022): The MRG-B5000 series was officially announced. See Titanium G-Shock MRG-B5000 with Cobarion bezel is official: MRG-B5000B-1 &




www.g-central.com


----------



## dgaddis

18mm thick!!! 

It's gotta have GPS timekeeping, right? What else could they have added to make it so beefy?


----------



## Ottovonn

Aw man I just bought a new Frogman. I really hope the new MRG square doesn’t sing to me. 

So far the prototype photos kinda look like a regular silver full metal square. I wonder what makes them more exclusive and premium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Kohr

My guess is its the same as my matte black one, but in polished titanium, at which point, I will probably buy one, though I really want a G shock w. out all the silly writing on it.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

To me it looks like the overall bracelet and bezel fittings are more refined than the regular full metal square: just look at the superficial “holes”.
It also shows a different shaped inner case, I’d have liked a new/better clasp.

Hope Casio will provide a bit more than this in the production version: IMHO there is not so much, for what we can see at the moment with this pics, that differentiate this (supposed to be 3K) from the already released “Ironman square” for half the price.

By the way, that silver finish looks really great!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I noticed this:
















It seems really strange and unusual but it looks like there's a sort of "pass through bolt" from the back of the case, where the bracelet is held in place, to the upper side of the bezel...
Or, I may be wrong and it may only be a pic effect due to lighting etc. 😂😂😂


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Forgive my ignorance, What would be the difference in a current full metal Square and the MRG Square, that would justify both the £3k price and the MRG Prefix?


----------



## dgaddis

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Forgive my ignorance, What would be the difference in a current full metal Square and the MRG Square, that would justify both the £3k price and the MRG Prefix?


That's the big question. We don't know yet.

I'm betting it gets:
GPS
Maybe MIPS display. I know the prototype doesn't have it, but for a "Communication Commission device application" I'm not sure how close to 'final' the design has to be.


----------



## babylon19

Bare / polished titanium?


----------



## Miklos86

Uncoated Ti and positive display, that I like. Thickness, not so much. It's admittedly a very rough prototype and bad photos to boot so I wouldn't jump to conclusions just yet. The rumored August-September release is not far off. Back in 2019 news of the the Ti squares begun spreading in August and the watches were released in November. 
Let's just hope its not a limited edition.


----------



## msdooley

That's pretty cool


----------



## mikeymoto

This is my kinda release. Something to look forward to!


----------



## A.G.

As long as we are pretending I can afford this, the 18mm thickness is too much for me. That's about the thickness of a GWF-D1000. 

I have managed to convince myself that the MRG-B5000 is bigger than the regular B5000, not just the thickness but all around. I have decided to stubbornly stick to this idea until I'm proven otherwise.


----------



## AndyGshock

Man that's alot of money for a square. Titanium isn't all that expensive yet that watch is 3k. I'm sure people will buy it but I think I'm gonna go the plebian route of owning a couple more fairly priced, not all that rare gshocks. I'm simply too poor for these special gshocks


----------



## Xaltotun

$3k? For that design? Hard pass and I'd buy a Grand Seiko Quartz instead!


----------



## Xaltotun

AndyGshock said:


> Man that's alot of money for a square. Titanium isn't all that expensive yet that watch is 3k. I'm sure people will buy it but I think I'm gonna go the plebian route of owning a couple more fairly priced, not all that rare gshocks. I'm simply too poor for these special gshocks


Casio, Seiko, Citizen, etc. all have other titanium watches at 1/10th the price... This is just milking phoney anniversary editions and gouging the fans 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Darkchild

Very much doubt that's a production / final version. Probably just a mule for regulatory approval. Looking forward to seeing what they plan to charge $3K for.


----------



## wrsmith

From the photos it is way more beefy all-around. Look how thick the bezel sides are when seen from the rear. I would guess the WR rating is way higher.

The dimples on the watch and end-link seem to be more than just cosmetic depressions, there is something in there, like a screw.

According to the accompanying document, the module is identical to the B5000. Although the peak transmit power seems to be higher.


> Main model: GMW-B5000 (NCC certificate number: CCAE17LP1550T2),
> There are a series of models: GW-B5600 (NCC certificate number:
> CCAE17LP155AT1), the main model adds a series of models:
> MRG-B5000, the difference is only in appearance and material, its technical specifications and shooting
> The frequency performance is the same, the product is indeed in line with the same series of products.


Overall there are more questions than answers. I don't believe it is a test mule or prototype. I believe this is the final model.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

wrsmith said:


> From the photos it is way more beefy all-around. Look how thick the bezel sides are when seen from the rear. I would guess the WR rating is way higher.
> 
> The dimples on the watch and end-link seem to be more than just cosmetic depressions, there is something in there, like a screw.
> 
> According to the accompanying document, the module is identical to the B5000. Although the peak transmit power seems to be higher.
> 
> Overall there are more questions than answers. I don't believe it is a test mule or prototype. I believe this is the final model.


Yeah, those depressions on the bezel looks like something "functional", I noticed it too few posts ago.
Wondering how the case will be assembled to the bezel at this point.

Be careful to some of those pics:
You can see that the pics (the ones with the watch seen by 12 and 6 o'clock) are a bit stretched vertically since the cutting mat grid looks, on those pics, a bit deformed.


----------



## HiggsBoson

I hope it has a matte/sandblasted finish. Not a fan of the glossy look on these 'high end' squares.


----------



## wrsmith

AstroAtlantique said:


> Yeah, those depressions on the bezel looks like something "functional", I noticed it too few posts ago.
> Wondering how the case will be assembled to the bezel at this point.


There is perhaps a slot-head screw in there, I am not sure. The picture is just a little too blurry to tell. My guess is that they have redesigned the lugs and how the strap attaches to the case. Perhaps to improve the reliability of rubber strap version.



> Be careful to some of those pics:
> You can see that the pics (the ones with the watch seen by 12 and 6 o'clock) are a bit stretched vertically since the cutting mat grid looks, on those pics, a bit deformed.


Even though the pictures are deformed, it still looks way beefier than the B5000. See how thick the bezel edge is:








Now compare to B5000. Maybe they want the watch to have some heft to it. Sometimes titanium watches feel a bit cheap due to the lightness.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

wrsmith said:


> There is perhaps a slot-head screw in there, I am not sure. The picture is just a little too blurry to tell. My guess is that they have redesigned the lugs and how the strap attaches to the case. Perhaps to improve the reliability of rubber strap version.
> 
> Even though the pictures are deformed, it still looks way beefier than the B5000. See how thick the bezel edge is:
> View attachment 15957030
> 
> Now compare to B5000. Maybe they want the watch to have some heft to it. Sometimes titanium watches feel a bit cheap due to the lightness.


If the 18mm thickness estimation is correct, that would make it beefier than a gx56....


----------



## wrsmith

Regarding suggestions that it is a test mule or crude prototype - I believe that for the purposes of regulatory approval, the outer casing, bezel and so forth of the submitted product needs to be the same as the final retail product. These things have a bearing on the radio emissions so you cannot change them willy nilly, otherwise you would have to resubmit.

That's why I think we are looking at the retail model. The finish might change but the case design & thickness will not.


----------



## dgaddis

wrsmith said:


> From the photos it is way more beefy all-around. Look how thick the bezel sides are when seen from the rear. I would guess the WR rating is way higher.
> 
> The dimples on the watch and end-link seem to be more than just cosmetic depressions, there is something in there, like a screw.
> 
> According to the accompanying document, the module is identical to the B5000. Although the peak transmit power seems to be higher.
> 
> Overall there are more questions than answers. I don't believe it is a test mule or prototype. I believe this is the final model.


With it being so much thicker there has to be something else going on, it can't be the exact same module. I'm this application is for certifying the radio control system, and that indeed may be the same as the GMW-B5000, but there's got to be some additional stuff going on...right? Why else would they make it so damn big? I was thinking GPS, as the other GPS equipped watches are also thick, but GPS also uses radio waves...tho I'm not sure it's regulated by the same agency. But surely it's not the exact same module just in a giant chunky titanium body for $3,000....

Digging further into those documents and using some Google Translate...

"Main model: GMW-B5000 (NCC certificate number: CCAE17LP1550T2), there are a series of models: GW-B5600 (NCC certificate number: CCAE17LP155AT1), the main model has a new series of models: MRG-B5000, the difference is only the appearance of different materials, The technical specifications and radio frequency performance are the same, and the product is indeed in line with the same series of products. 
2. All test items of the series model verified by engineering evaluation, only follow the T171020W02-RD test report section 8. The output peak power measurement, and the original main model: GMW-B5000 power difference does not exceed ± 2dB, its technical specifications and With the same radio frequency performance, this product does indeed conform to the same series of products."

^This is followed by a table showing the peak power of the MRG-B5000 is 1.9 dBm vs 0.8 dBm in the GMW-B5000 - what's that about?

Anyone here familiar with the technical side of all this?


----------



## A.G.

wrsmith said:


> Regarding suggestions that it is a test mule or crude prototype - I believe that for the purposes of regulatory approval, the outer casing, bezel and so forth of the submitted product needs to be the same as the final retail product. These things have a bearing on the radio emissions so you cannot change them willy nilly, otherwise you would have to resubmit.
> 
> That's why I think we are looking at the retail model. The finish might change but the case design & thickness will not.


I basically 100% agree. This is just the same module in a bigger case with MR-G branding. Some people have wanted an all metal GX-56 and this is as close as they could get.

Only time will tell.


----------



## dgaddis

A.G. said:


> I basically 100% agree. This is just the same module in a bigger case with MR-G branding. Some people have wanted an all metal GX-56 and this is as close as they could get.
> 
> Only time will tell.


But the $3,000 price tag doesn't make sense.

Granted, I don't think the $1700 price tag on the ti GMW-B5000's makes sense either, so what do I know.


----------



## wrsmith

If we compare the caseback to the B5000, there is clearly a difference in design. The caseback is larger in diameter because from the rear we cannot see the case that it screws into. Compare to the B5000:









From the side the caseback is also much thicker, it is crazy, crazy thick. That's why I think it will have higher WR rating, maybe something like 1000m to grab headlines. Or else it is overbuilt so Casio can do a crazy stunt like drive an even bigger truck over it.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

The caseback looks really thick indeed; it is thicker than the current one for sure and it directly screws down to the case at the button "level": there isn't any "lip" or "spacer" which is there on the regular full metal square.


----------



## Darkchild

wrsmith said:


> Regarding suggestions that it is a test mule or crude prototype - I believe that for the purposes of regulatory approval, the outer casing, bezel and so forth of the submitted product needs to be the same as the final retail product. These things have a bearing on the radio emissions so you cannot change them willy nilly, otherwise you would have to resubmit.
> 
> That's why I think we are looking at the retail model. The finish might change but the case design & thickness will not.


Not arguing with this logic but I can't see how Casio could possibly charge $3K for what's in the pictures - even with a better polish / finish.

I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## J__D

AstroAtlantique said:


> I noticed this:
> View attachment 15955875
> View attachment 15955877
> 
> 
> It seems really strange and unusual but it looks like there's a sort of "pass through bolt" from the back of the case, where the bracelet is held in place, to the upper side of the bezel...
> Or, I may be wrong and it may only be a pic effect due to lighting etc. 😂😂😂


I see the bezel and first link have that unusual "button" style bit, maybe it's some quick release but super secure bracelet chancing mechanism, and maybe I'll come with different bracelet colours to cover off the additional money from standard Ti

Quick / easy release and change integrated bracelets to straps are becoming a thing


----------



## A.G.

dgaddis said:


> But the $3,000 price tag doesn't make sense.
> 
> Granted, I don't think the $1700 price tag on the ti GMW-B5000's makes sense either, so what do I know.


A GX-56 is more expensive than a DW-5600. Maybe along with being bigger this will add alpha gel. An MR-G is more expensive than an MT-G. Maybe this will be made in the same assembly line as the MR-G.

Prices never make sense. They just need to be a good enough hook to make a profit. The price on the titanium squares doesn't make sense either but for some it offers enough to purchase. I find the standard steel square even harder to justify for the price. I think a bigger square made on Casio's best assembly line will be enough for some.


----------



## kubr1ck

I have to say I'm disappointed that this just looks like a GMW-B5000 refresh. Casio needs to tap into their mid-late 90s design roots. This is what a digital MR-G should look like.


----------



## Jomarr

The MRG B5000 is coming soon, but the price is going to be very expensive $3,700 USA for the silver color and $4,200 USA for the black color and the hole watch will be with a new titanium technology more scratch resistance and even the screws are going to be in titanium… the watch is going to be similar to the GMW B5000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

kubr1ck said:


> I have to say I'm disappointed that this just looks like a GMW-B5000 refresh. Casio needs to tap into their mid-late 90s design roots. This is what a digital MR-G should look like.
> View attachment 15958324


That looks awesome! What's the number??


----------



## OrangeOrange

Jomarr said:


> The MRG B5000 is coming soon, but the price is going to be very expensive $3,700 USA for the silver color and $4,200 USA for the black color and the hole watch will be with a new titanium technology more scratch resistance and even the screws are going to be in titanium&#8230; the watch is going to be identical to the GMW B5000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the source on this? link?


----------



## Jomarr

OrangeOrange said:


> What is the source on this? link?


There is no source link. I got this information from some one that work for G Shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

It couldn't be identical to the GMW-B5000 since it at least appears to be larger (~18mm thick vs ~13mm thick). It looks similar but looks like it'll be a scaled up version


----------



## Jomarr

OrangeOrange said:


> It couldn't be identical to the GMW-B5000 since it at least appears to be larger (~18mm thick vs ~13mm thick). It looks similar but looks like it'll be a scaled up version


I meant that they are similar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

Any info on whether this will be part of the regular line up or if this is going to be limited edition/limited production?


----------



## Jomarr

OrangeOrange said:


> Any info on whether this will be part of the regular line up or if this is going to be limited edition/limited production?


Not yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

dgaddis said:


> That looks awesome! What's the number??


Thanks. It's an MRG-1100-2 from 1999 (JDM release). The only full titanium Frogman ever produced.


----------



## Darkchild

Jomarr said:


> The MRG B5000 is coming soon, but the price is going to be very expensive $3,700 USA for the silver color and $4,200 USA for the black color and the hole watch will be with a new titanium technology more scratch resistance and even the screws are going to be in titanium&#8230; the watch is going to be identical to the GMW B5000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. As a square collector I'm intrigued. They will have to justify the premium over the 'regular' titanium squares and I'd love to see how they do that.


----------



## OrangeOrange

I think one of the justifications are that it has more of the titanium material. I doubt it has GPS functionality though. It does not indicate so on the dial of the watch and I think it uses the same module as the regular GMW-B5000. They'll probably justify it with some special handcrafted finish or something like that. They might use the gallium arsenide solar panel like they did with the real 18k gold square.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> If the 18mm thickness estimation is correct, that would make it beefier than a gx56....


only ever so slightly, maybe .5mm and that would prob be cos of the screwback


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

im intrigued. really hope they take it as a chance to usher in a new era of digital mrg's but i get the feeling its going to look exactly like the photo, ie. a dw600e in an ali shell 😥


----------



## FerrisAus

I absolutely love the idea of a MRG square (although I will never be able to afford it!).
But I have to say... surely it won't come with the basic display shown in the photos? That would be terrible, especially at MRG prices.


----------



## FROG

Casio MRG-B5000 AM21R125 Test report LP0002 for BLE(1M) 0427


Detail document on Casio MRG-B5000 for NCC certification ID CCAE17LP155BT3.




fccid.io





Page 5/58 of the NCC application (by CASIO Taiwan) shows the following text:

*"1. The main model is added to a series model: MRG-B5000, the difference is only different for the appearance, and its technical specifications and RF performance are the same, and the product is indeed in line with a series of products.*

_*2. All test items for the engineering assessment verification series, only along the T171020W02-Rd test report chapter 8.*_

*The measurement of the output peak power, and the original main model: the power difference between the GMW-B5000 does not exceed ± 2dB, its technical specifications and The radio frequency performance is the same, and the product is indeed in line with a series of products."*

Strangely, the same document says that the transmitted BLE power by the MRG-B5000 is 1.9dBm vs 0.8dBm for the GMW-B5000. It's unclear why this is the case, since the Antenna is identical between the two devices.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> only ever so slightly, maybe .5mm and that would prob be cos of the screwback


Yeah, speaking of which I found the fact that it had a screwback interesting. Do any current MRGs have screwbacks? It is such an integral part of classic square DNA and modern higher end squares that it would be weird not to have a screwback. I really like that they put the effort in to include that. To be honest though, I was hoping for a slightly different design to tempt me, like closer to one of the vintage 100ts or 200ts, or just something that wasn't basically just a beer bellied square. Who knows though, I don't want to jump to any conclusions on a preproduction model with crappy photos and unverified info. I am looking forward to seeing what they come out either way.


----------



## Ferretnose

Is the thickness really supposed to be 18mm? That's a third greater than the current ti squares. So is the whole watch up-scaled by a third? Not that I would mind a larger digital display. And the supposed prices? Did Casio hit their head and wake up thinking they are Rolex? And are we certain this isn't some late April Fools gag?


----------



## wrsmith

Ferretnose said:


> Is the thickness really supposed to be 18mm? That's a third greater than the current ti squares. So is the whole watch up-scaled by a third? Not that I would mind a larger digital display. And the supposed prices? Did Casio hit their head and wake up thinking they are Rolex? And are we certain this isn't some late April Fools gag?


I believe 18mm is just an estimation by someone. It is photographed against a grid (10x10mm squares) so one can estimate the thickness, although there is some parallax error. It is visibly a thick watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, speaking of which I found the fact that it had a screwback interesting. Do any current MRGs have screwbacks? It is such an integral part of classic square DNA and modern higher end squares that it would be weird not to have a screwback. I really like that they put the effort in to include that. To be honest though, I was hoping for a slightly different design to tempt me, like closer to one of the vintage 100ts or 200ts, or just something that wasn't basically just a beer bellied square. Who knows though, I don't want to jump to any conclusions on a preproduction model with crappy photos and unverified info. I am looking forward to seeing what they come out either way.


of all the MR-Gs I have owned andstill own, none have a screw back case&#8230;&#8230;.all case backs are attached with 4 screws


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I've tried to replicate the side pic in order to give a comparison between the GMW-B5000D and this new MRG-B5000; here it is:

The square pattern is 10mmx10mm so I believe it's the same of the cutting mat in the leaked pics.
I tried to post the two pics with the same scale and, checking with a ruler on the screen, squares are the same size in the two pics.
P.S.: mine is not a professional made photo nor I used a camera stand/tripod but I hope this comparison could, at least, give a "little help".


----------



## Ottovonn

AstroAtlantique said:


> I've tried to replicate the side pic in order to give a comparison between the GMW-B5000D and this new MRG-B5000; here it is:
> 
> The square pattern is 10mmx10mm so I believe it's the same of the cutting mat in the leaked pics.
> I tried to post the two pics with the same scale and, checking with a ruler on the screen, squares are the same size in the two pics.
> P.S.: mine is not a professional made photo nor I used a camera stand/tripod but I hope this comparison could, at least, give a "little help".
> View attachment 15959414
> View attachment 15959416


Wow that's thick or thicc as the young ones say now.

I wonder if this square will be too too heavy. It's titanium so maybe that will offset the weight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

I wonder if it's really as thick as we think it is. Look at the size difference in the buttons, screws, bracelet thickness, etc. Maybe those aren't 10mm squares, or maybe the watch is elevated above them. The picture of the face really does look just like the steel square...


----------



## A.G.

AstroAtlantique said:


> I've tried to replicate the side pic in order to give a comparison between the GMW-B5000D and this new MRG-B5000; here it is:
> 
> The square pattern is 10mmx10mm so I believe it's the same of the cutting mat in the leaked pics.
> I tried to post the two pics with the same scale and, checking with a ruler on the screen, squares are the same size in the two pics.
> P.S.: mine is not a professional made photo nor I used a camera stand/tripod but I hope this comparison could, at least, give a "little help".
> View attachment 15959414
> View attachment 15959416


Thanks for all the work you put into this. Even in your image not only does the case look thicker but the lugs and bracelet do too. I think the horizontal lines do not line up so the leaked image is still a little smaller when compared to yours. I don't know how much bigger the MR-G square will be but I still hold that it will be bigger all around.

I think Casio will do the whole "look how much bigger it is and it still weighs less than the 167g steel square because it's titanium."


----------



## wrsmith

I have overlayed MTG-B5000 with GMW-B5000, both photos coming from the same regulatory body. I am operating under the assumption that the LCD window is the same size - perhaps a wrong assumption, we will see.

It is not perfectly aligned but good enough for me to conclude that the L x W dimension are broadly similar. Maybe someone familar with photoshop can do a better job and dispute this, I am quite open to being proved wrong.


----------



## Darkchild

Yeah…this isn’t adding up. Must be something else that hasn’t leaked to help it all make sense.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

So…a brief recap about what we know (more or less) so far:

-same module as the GMW-B5000 serie (otherwise there would be the need to repeat certification process as another user pointed out).
-TranTixii titanium construction molded into a watch which is roughly the same size of the current full metal square but way thicker (at least the caseback for sure).
-case is way different in the lugs area and setup (there could be a “pass through bolt” to realise a new construction setup).
-pics represent a prototype and its finishing isn’t the real one although the bezel has more sharp edges and thicker “sidewalls”.
-to be released in August/September starting from 3700k$.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

wrsmith said:


> I have overlayed MTG-B5000 with GMW-B5000, both photos coming from the same regulatory body. I am operating under the assumption that the LCD window is the same size - perhaps a wrong assumption, we will see.
> 
> It is not perfectly aligned but good enough for me to conclude that the L x W dimension are broadly similar. Maybe someone familar with photoshop can do a better job and dispute this, I am quite open to being proved wrong.
> View attachment 15959730
> View attachment 15959731
> View attachment 15959742


Great work! Thank you!


----------



## GrouchoM

At 18mm, it has better have some cool "James Bond" features like a laser beam. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Man, that price. Ouch 🗡🩸⚡🤕


----------



## Ottovonn

AstroAtlantique said:


> So&#8230;a brief recap about what we know (more or less) so far:
> 
> -same module as the GMW-B5000 serie (otherwise there would be the need to repeat certification process as another user pointed out).
> -TranTixii titanium construction molded into a watch which is roughly the same size of the current full metal square but way thicker (at least the caseback for sure).
> -case is way different in the lugs area and setup (there could be a "pass through bolt" to realise a new construction setup).
> -pics represent a prototype and its finishing isn't the real one although the bezel has more sharp edges and thicker "sidewalls".
> -to be released in August/September starting from 3700k$.


Hm so basically very expensive, with a thicker case in titanium with same module as other full metal squares. I am leaning toward pass until more official pics.

I was hoping for a different module so kind of a bummer. For that price I kinda want something more special if I ever decide to go all in for the pinnacle of luxury squares, barring the 100k or something dollar gold square lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

Can’t let this delight fall to page 2. I’ve always wanted a 5000 just slightly bigger but not King sized, so I’m real hopeful on this one.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I was looking at the full gold GS and I noticed that it has those “bezel’s bolts” too, the bracelet also features screw down decorative depressions on the links. It can be easily seen in the “exploded” view of that watch which Casio published; bezel’s bolts can be recognised in the real life pics of the watch instead.
Also, I’d like to point out that, to me at least, the full gold square also has a similar side thickness to the MR-G, at least judging by the pics, although it has differently shaped bezel’s lugs shilouette.

Edit: it is worth mentioning that the G-D5000 does not have that which looks like holes in the back of the lugs as MR-G B5000 seemingly has by the pics.


----------



## wrsmith

AstroAtlantique said:


> I was looking at the full gold GS and I noticed that it has those "bezel's bolts" too, the bracelet also features screw down decorative depressions on the links. It can be easily seen in the "exploded" view of that watch which Casio published; bezel's bolts can be recognised in the real life pics of the watch instead.
> Also, I'd like to point out that, to me at least, the full gold square also has a similar side thickness to the MR-G, at least judging by the pics, although it has differently shaped bezel's lugs shilouette.
> 
> Edit: it is worth mentioning that the G-D5000 does not have that which looks like holes in the back of the lugs as MR-G B5000 seemingly has by the pics.


Very well spotted. I never paid much attention to the G-D5000 but the 'dimples' are individual inserts that screw in from the rear. I don't know the purpose of this, I guess it is simply complexity for the sake of it.

The MRG-B5000 seems to have something like this for the case and endlink.


----------



## mikeymoto

Great finds! I'm still wondering about color. I cannot believe the model submitted for evaluation has production-level finishing. I'm hoping for the awesome DLC gray like on the MRG-8100B unlike IP coating like they did on the GMW-B5000TR.


----------



## B.Kohr

If it’s going to be the same module, with all the silly text, it would need a really impressive finish/clasp etc to justify the price. (I would like a wet suit extension, but that’s because I have very large hands and a 7.75” wrist, which makes it difficult to get my hand through a properly sized bracelet)


----------



## dgaddis

wrsmith said:


> Very well spotted. I never paid much attention to the G-D5000 but the 'dimples' are individual inserts that screw in from the rear. I don't know the purpose of this, I guess it is simply complexity for the sake of it.
> 
> The MRG-B5000 seems to have something like this for the case and endlink.
> 
> View attachment 15966983
> 
> View attachment 15966984


I suspect this choice was a manufacturing thing. This super rare, limited production pieces, in gold (a different material than the normal squares) you can't necessarily use the same tooling to produce them. Those are also screw pins, not pin and collar or spring bars. I suspect those links were all machined, not molded or stamped or however they make the normal steel links (anyone know?) and the easiest way to get the dimples with the polished finish inside (and brushed elsewhere) was to make it a separate piece that's attached with a screw on the back side.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

dgaddis said:


> I suspect this choice was a manufacturing thing. This super rare, limited production pieces, in gold (a different material than the normal squares) you can't necessarily use the same tooling to produce them. Those are also screw pins, not pin and collar or spring bars. I suspect those links were all machined, not molded or stamped or however they make the normal steel links (anyone know?) and the easiest way to get the dimples with the polished finish inside (and brushed elsewhere) was to make it a separate piece that's attached with a screw on the back side.


Yeah, I suspect that too.
Although I hope to see a "that way made" bracelet on the MR-G final version...nothing to complain with the standard bracelet design but I'd like to see more defined links: if they will go for machined ones that would be perfect and price would be a bit more on target, same for the clasp!
Otherwise it really risks to be a priced up titanium square if nothing new comes out, IMHO!


----------



## radicaldog

Could it be that the MRG-B5000 will complete this four-watch series?









The G-SHOCK Tough Tour


Explore all installments as we dive in to the most attractive and toughest G-SHOCK watches of the year.




www.hodinkee.com





In which case, I'd expect another riot of colours.

I don't understand why they don't make regular production metal squares in matte/brushed steel and/or titanium. They would fly off the shelves.


----------



## Darkchild

radicaldog said:


> Could it be that the MRG-B5000 will complete this four-watch series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G-SHOCK Tough Tour
> 
> 
> Explore all installments as we dive in to the most attractive and toughest G-SHOCK watches of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which case, I'd expect another riot of colours.
> 
> I don't understand why they don't make regular production metal squares in matte/brushed steel and/or titanium. They would fly off the shelves.


There's also the Tokyo nights square posted in the rumours thread. Each of the collection has been from a different line though so we might be seeing something different.


----------



## Darkchild

A bit more information here;









 Mudmaster GWG-2000, MRG-B5000, GM-2100MG, and more new G-Shocks coming soon


UPDATE: Casio officially announced the Mudmaster GWG-2000 series. See "G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-2000 is made of forged carbon and has a Carbon Core Guard case."




www.g-central.com





_We previously reported on the MRG-B5000, which will be a more luxurious and expensive full metal square than the GMW-B5000, and now we know the model names: MRG-B5000B-1 and MRG-B5000D-1. Based on the names, it sounds like the MRG-B5000B-1 will be black and the MRG-B5000D-1 will be silver or maybe silver and black (perhaps with a partial DLC coating like the MRG-B1000D-1A). In the U.S., the MRGB5000B-1 will have a list price of $4,000, and the MRGB5000D-1 will have a list price of $3,500._

Still to be convinced on the price premium over the 'regular' titanium squares.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Darkchild said:


> A bit more information here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudmaster GWG-2000, MRG-B5000, GM-2100MG, and more new G-Shocks coming soon
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Casio officially announced the Mudmaster GWG-2000 series. See "G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-2000 is made of forged carbon and has a Carbon Core Guard case."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We previously reported on the MRG-B5000, which will be a more luxurious and expensive full metal square than the GMW-B5000, and now we know the model names: MRG-B5000B-1 and MRG-B5000D-1. Based on the names, it sounds like the MRG-B5000B-1 will be black and the MRG-B5000D-1 will be silver or maybe silver and black (perhaps with a partial DLC coating like the MRG-B1000D-1A). In the U.S., the MRGB5000B-1 will have a list price of $4,000, and the MRGB5000D-1 will have a list price of $3,500._
> 
> Still to be convinced on the price premium over the 'regular' titanium squares.


Very interested in what they will do to differentiate this from the Ti squares.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Very interested in what they will do to differentiate this from the Ti squares.


I'm mildly curious, but at retail prices of $3,500 and $4,000, it doesn't much matter to me what they've done with them.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm mildly curious, but at retail prices of $3,500 and $4,000, it doesn't much matter to me what they've done with them.


No kidding. I really hope those prices are a joke, lol.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

kubr1ck said:


> No kidding. I really hope those prices are a joke, lol.


Hope that too but I think they're confirmed or pretty near to the real one since rumoured prices were often correct with other releases.

Really curious to understand what's the gap with the "cheap and normal" titanium square.

It's a bit OT but it's worth noting that a new regular full metal square is also incoming: the GMW-B5000TVA, titanium...


----------



## entropy96

Hopefully, it has an updated module with GPS syncing.


----------



## kubr1ck

No offense, y'all, but I'm tired of squares. Give us another digital MR-G Frogman, Casio. 🐸


----------



## AstroAtlantique

entropy96 said:


> Hopefully, it has an updated module with GPS syncing.


If I recall correctly, it was already "determined" that it will have the standard 3459 module since the watch has already been tested and certified for radio communication and Bluetooth regulations and it has been stated that it is a "B5000 family" watch.

Edit: this is a pity, a new and updated module could have been helpful to justify such a high price


----------



## TTV

kubr1ck said:


> No offense, y'all, but I'm tired of squares. Give us another digital MR-G Frogman, Casio. 🐸
> View attachment 16072805


Wow, that's a REAL BEAUTY 😍😍😍


----------



## r00t61

entropy96 said:


> Hopefully, it has an updated module with GPS syncing.


If it did have GPS, shouldn't the name be MRG-*G*5000?


----------



## Darkchild

With everything known at present, can’t see how this doesn’t get a new module. They couldn’t justify the price hike otherwise. Plus there’s the increased thickness to account for.

Key for me will be whether it’s a limited series or regular production model. A 1,000 piece exclusive and the novelty of owning the first MRG square will be sufficient to move them at the mooted $4K price.


----------



## James142

$4K for a square is kind of 🥜🥜


----------



## r00t61

Darkchild said:


> With everything known at present, can't see how this doesn't get a new module. They couldn't justify the price hike otherwise. Plus there's the increased thickness to account for.
> 
> Key for me will be whether it's a limited series or regular production model. A 1,000 piece exclusive and the novelty of owning the first MRG square will be sufficient to move them at the mooted $4K price.


I don't see how Casio recoup the costs of the non-recurring-engineering for a new module if it's going to be amortized only over 1,000 units; unless they re-use the module in other cheaper regular-production watches down the line.

But at $4,000, this price level is doubling comparable high-quality digitals from Garmin or Tag; and is bumping up against any number of lightly-used current model mechanicals from Omega, Breitling, Tudor, etc.

And since a digital by definition cannot compete in the areas of dial or movement, it's gonna have to bring other big guns, like (a) Grand-Seiko level case finishing; (b) grade-5 titanium with Citizen-level hardening; (c) a bracelet that uses screws (not pins), with micro-adjust-clasp; (d) MIP display; (e) ability to customize euro vs. american day/date/time display; to justify that kind of price for a quartz that isn't even thermocompensated.


----------



## Ferretnose

GMW-B5000TVA? A collaboration with the Tennessee Valley Authority? A dam good idea!
(I'll see myself out, thanks...)


----------



## Darkchild

r00t61 said:


> I don't see how Casio recoup the costs of the non-recurring-engineering for a new module if it's going to be amortized only over 1,000 units; unless they re-use the module in other cheaper regular-production watches down the line.
> 
> But at $4,000, this price level is doubling comparable high-quality digitals from Garmin or Tag; and is bumping up against any number of lightly-used current model mechanicals from Omega, Breitling, Tudor, etc.
> 
> And since a digital by definition cannot compete in the areas of dial or movement, it's gonna have to bring other big guns, like (a) Grand-Seiko level case finishing; (b) grade-5 titanium with Citizen-level hardening; (c) a bracelet that uses screws (not pins), with micro-adjust-clasp; (d) MIP display; (e) ability to customize euro vs. american day/date/time display; to justify that kind of price for a quartz that isn't even thermocompensated.


Fair points. If it's a regular production piece - with maybe special finish variants like the other MRG's - it could become a mainstay in the collection. Either way&#8230;we're all intrigued.


----------



## Miklos86

Darkchild said:


> With everything known at present, can't see how this doesn't get a new module. They couldn't justify the price hike otherwise. Plus there's the increased thickness to account for.
> 
> Key for me will be whether it's a limited series or regular production model. A 1,000 piece exclusive and the novelty of owning the first MRG square will be sufficient to move them at the mooted $4K price.


Yeah, that's what worries me: hopefully the price hike will be justified by something like materials, finishing, function, not solely by the artificial scarcity. We'll see, it's almost September.


----------



## A.G.

In the images Casio submitted the MRG-B5000 has the "MR-G" badge over where the GMW-B5000 says "WATER RESIST 20BAR". What if... bear with me... what if... think about this... what if it's not 20 bar? What if... for the sake of argument... hypothetically speaking... what if it's 30 bar?!.. That would explain the different caseback and the thickness. Think about it. It all adds up! This will be the first ISO 300m G-Shock!


----------



## r00t61

A.G. said:


> In the images Casio submitted the MRG-B5000 has the "MR-G" badge over where the GMW-B5000 says "WATER RESIST 20BAR". What if... bear with me... what if... think about this... what if it's not 20 bar? What if... for the sake of argument... hypothetically speaking... what if it's 30 bar?!.. That would explain the different caseback and the thickness. Think about it. It all adds up! This will be the first ISO 300m G-Shock!


Then it better have an upgraded Frogman module, and a proper diver's extension in the bracelet.

And the ability to use the pushers at 100 fathoms, yar


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

r00t61 said:


> I don't see how Casio recoup the costs of the non-recurring-engineering for a new module if it's going to be amortized only over 1,000 units; unless they re-use the module in other cheaper regular-production watches down the line.
> 
> But at $4,000, this price level is doubling comparable high-quality digitals from Garmin or Tag; and is bumping up against any number of lightly-used current model mechanicals from Omega, Breitling, Tudor, etc.
> 
> And since a digital by definition cannot compete in the areas of dial or movement, it's gonna have to bring other big guns, like (a) Grand-Seiko level case finishing; (b) grade-5 titanium with Citizen-level hardening; (c) a bracelet that uses screws (not pins), with micro-adjust-clasp; (d) MIP display; (e) ability to customize euro vs. american day/date/time display; to justify that kind of price for a quartz that isn't even thermocompensated.


you severely underestimate the irrational thinking of square collectors ?


----------



## Ferretnose

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> you severely underestimate the irrational thinking of square collectors 😅


I won't say you're wrong about that, but $3,500 and $4K? For a _square_, with no precious metal or automatic movement or any other such status symbol triggers? I dunno. There's irrational thinking, and then there's not thinking at all. Sure, there are folk for whom that money is what they find under the couch cushions. For mere mortals? I'll take a close look at whatever Casio comes up with, but it's gonna be a hard sell.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Update, I suppose price are definitely confirmed at 3.5k$ and 4k$😒








again, I'm really curious to see how Casio will justify this, let's see. I think we'll see some new pics pretty soon since the watch is scheduled to be released in September


----------



## L&W

Ferretnose said:


> I won't say you're wrong about that, but $3,500 and $4K? For a _square_, with no precious metal or automatic movement or any other such status symbol triggers? I dunno. There's irrational thinking, and then there's not thinking at all. Sure, there are folk for whom that money is what they find under the couch cushions. For mere mortals? I'll take a close look at whatever Casio comes up with, but it's gonna be a hard sell.


The regular MRG doesn't come in precious metal either and has terrible resell values. They jacked upp the price by hire someone hammering on the bezel. 😉😜😂


----------



## wrsmith

People who are expecting it to be somehow $3000 "better" than a stainless steel B5000 will be disappointed. There will not be any feature/attribute where you can go "ah, so _that's_ why it's worth $3500, now it makes sense."

However I think they misunderstand the nature of luxury watches. As we move into the realm of thousand dollar watches, the price becomes less about the features and more about the exclusivity.


----------



## Darkchild

wrsmith said:


> People who are expecting it to be somehow $3000 "better" than a stainless steel B5000 will be disappointed. There will not be any feature/attribute where you can go "ah, so _that's_ why it's worth $3500, now it makes sense."
> 
> However I think they misunderstand the nature of luxury watches. As we move into the realm of thousand dollar watches, the price becomes less about the features and more about the exclusivity.


I agree but the thing about exclusivity is&#8230;.just that exclusivity. The watch isn't, at least in my opinion, particularly exclusive. It looks just like a model thousands of Dollars cheaper, it has just about the same functions and (from what I surmise) will be a regular production model.

I don't think of G Shocks as 'luxury' goods either so whilst I'm not expecting $3,000 better I am expecting better - which I'm yet to see any evidence of.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

wrsmith said:


> People who are expecting it to be somehow $3000 "better" than a stainless steel B5000 will be disappointed. There will not be any feature/attribute where you can go "ah, so _that's_ why it's worth $3500, now it makes sense."
> 
> However I think they misunderstand the nature of luxury watches. As we move into the realm of thousand dollar watches, the price becomes less about the features and more about the exclusivity.


Oh, of course. If I used the term "better" before then I misspoke. What I meant was differentiation. It may not necessarily be "better" (although I don't doubt fit and finish will be improved, because it will obviously be housed in a case from the Yamagata factory, the same place where Grand Seiko cases are also produced), but they will definitely seek to make it different.


----------



## wrsmith

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Oh, of course. If I used the term "better" before then I misspoke. What I meant was differentiation. It may not necessarily be "better" (although I don't doubt fit and finish will be improved, because it will obviously be housed in a case from the Yamagata factory, the same place where Grand Seiko cases are also produced), but they will definitely seek to make it different.


Naturally there will be some attributes (finishing etc) that make it different. But these will not satisfy most readers. Most readers are already of the opinion that the Ti models are not worth $1100 extra versus the stainless models.

With a price tag of $3.5k, we are in the realm of luxury watches, veblen goods. The high price makes it exclusive because most people cannot own it. That is the main differentiation.


----------



## B.Kohr

I have a stainless steel square, and the Ti one. I never wear the stainless. It’s probably a bit better finished - my Ti one has some rougher edges, but the lighter weight is far more comfortable.

it wouldn’t justify that much of a price increase, but a smaller one, to have the bracelet finished as well as my Ti Seiko, would be worth it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

B.Kohr said:


> I have a stainless steel square, and the Ti one. I never wear the stainless. It's probably a bit better finished - my Ti one has some rougher edges, but the lighter weight is far more comfortable.
> 
> it wouldn't justify that much of a price increase, but a smaller one, to have the bracelet finished as well as my Ti Seiko, would be worth it.


And that is what I think ww will see. The finish on the metal squares is pretty pedestrian. I think this new one will have really well defined angles and transitions just like all MR-Gs. Not saying I'll buy one, but I would certainly love to see the MR-G case finishing on one of these.
I also think you'll see a completely different bracelet that will be more MR-G like with tighter tolerances, faceted links and the locking clasp they like to use (maybe they could finally add a toolless adjustment on the clasp, too and really get the hype train rolling).


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Mr.Jones82 said:


> And that is what I think ww will see. The finish on the metal squares is pretty pedestrian. I think this new one will have really well defined angles and transitions just like all MR-Gs. Not saying I'll buy one, but I would certainly love to see the MR-G case finishing on one of these.
> I also think you'll see a completely different bracelet that will be more MR-G like with tighter tolerances, faceted links and the locking clasp they like to use (maybe they could finally add a toolless adjustment on the clasp, too and really get the hype train rolling).


I too always looked for tighter fittings and sharper/defined edges on this MRG .
I hope the clasp we saw in the prototype pics (which is the same actually used on the full metal squares) is only a placeholder.

I posted that I'd really enjoy to see an AP RO edges and finishing style on this...I'm still hoping so but prototype's pics aren't showing something similar to that and, in the past, those pics already displayed the definitive version of the watch (this happened with the GMW-B5000D and the TB one)


----------



## Ferretnose

Are these going to be loudly proclaimed as Limited Editions, to get the collectors/flippers all excited, or just naturally limited by the number of square fanatics who also have that kind of spare cash? This is looking, to me, more and more cynical on Casio's part.


----------



## dgaddis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Oh, of course. If I used the term "better" before then I misspoke. What I meant was differentiation. It may not necessarily be "better" (*although I don't doubt fit and finish will be improved, because it will obviously be housed in a case from the Yamagata factory, the same place where Grand Seiko cases are also produced*), but they will definitely seek to make it different.


Is there any actual proof of this?? I think it's just a rumor that keeps getting repeated as fact, and I think it stems from them using the same polishing process as GS. It's like the telephone game, someone said "they use the same polishing process as GS" and it evolved to "they're both made in the same place". It doesn't make any sense. Casio and GS both produce all their own stuff in-house, the factory in Yamagata is a Casio factory, GS watches aren't made in Yamagata, they're made in Morioka which is like 150 miles from Yamagata. The building in Yamagata even says 'CASIO' in giant letters on the roof.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

dgaddis said:


> Is there any actual proof of this?? I think it's just a rumor that keeps getting repeated as fact, and I think it stems from them using the same polishing process as GS. It's like the telephone game, someone said "they use the same polishing process as GS" and it evolved to "they're both made in the same place". It doesn't make any sense. Casio and GS both produce all their own stuff in-house, the factory in Yamagata is a Casio factory, GS watches aren't made in Yamagata, they're madehttps://www.watchuseek.com/threads/visiting-grand-seiko-case-manufacture.4488583/ in Morioka which is like 150 miles from Yamagata. The building in Yamagata even says 'CASIO' in giant letters on the roof.


Sorry, I might of muddled it by writing Yamagata, which yes is where their production line is located. Here is an interesting source. Plenty of others floating around. If this is somehow wrong, I'd certainly like to know, too.









Visiting Grand Seiko case Manufacture


Visiting the factory making #grandseiko watch case in koriyama. This Was the culprit of my trip to Japan. I was invited to visit the factory in hope for me to work with them and produce a line of watches of my own This factory based in Fukushima prefecture, produces the weatch case of seiko...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Chempop

Honestly at this point, CASIO putting any insane price on a square doesn't surprise me.

They cost $50 and people bought them.
They cost $100 and people bought them.
They cost $200 and people bought them.
They cost $500 and people bought them.
They cost $1500 and people bought them.

....if you ran CASIO what is the next logical step here?#rocket science.


----------



## A.G.

Chempop said:


> Honestly at this point, CASIO putting any insane price on a square doesn't surprise me.
> 
> They cost $50 and people bought them.
> They cost $100 and people bought them.
> They cost $200 and people bought them.
> They cost $500 and people bought them.
> They cost $1500 and people bought them.
> 
> ....if you ran CASIO what is the next logical step here?#rocket science.


I didn't know squares ever had an msrp of less than $100. If you are going by the lowest prices you can actually buy them for I would start at $40 for the basic square. The $500 square you can get for $300 and the $1500 square you can get for $1000. Don't forget the $70,000 square.


----------



## dgaddis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sorry, I might of muddled it by writing Yamagata, which yes is where their production line is located. Here is an interesting source. Plenty of others floating around. If this is somehow wrong, I'd certainly like to know, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting Grand Seiko case Manufacture
> 
> 
> Visiting the factory making #grandseiko watch case in koriyama. This Was the culprit of my trip to Japan. I was invited to visit the factory in hope for me to work with them and produce a line of watches of my own This factory based in Fukushima prefecture, produces the weatch case of seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Very interesting, and I stand corrected, thanks!


----------



## Jomarr

Casio g shock they lowered the price on both model they are going to be $ 200 dollars less for each model.. I still think that there are still expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

Jomarr said:


> Casio g shock they lowered the price on both model they are going to be $ 200 dollars less for each model.. I still think that there are still expensive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know if it will be the same module as on the current metal squares?


----------



## Jomarr

OrangeOrange said:


> Do you know if it will be the same module as on the current metal squares?


is not confirmed, but the guy I know for g shock told me that it's the same module

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Darkchild said:


> I agree but the thing about exclusivity is&#8230;.just that exclusivity. The watch isn't, at least in my opinion, particularly exclusive. It looks just like a model thousands of Dollars cheaper, it has just about the same functions and (from what I surmise) will be a regular production model.
> 
> I don't think of G Shocks as 'luxury' goods either so whilst I'm not expecting $3,000 better I am expecting better - which I'm yet to see any evidence of.


its exclusivity in its pricing, basically excludes regular folk and even well off folk from even considering it. its how luxury brands have marketed themselves since the beginning of time. LV, givenchy, mastermind et al have tees for $500-1000. no one in their right mind would say its worth it or better but ppl continue to buy them.

most ppl might not think Gs as luxury... yet. its clear thats exactly where they are pushing the brand and theyre already pulling it off. very few brands have been able to market themselves and provide products for such a wide market. esp. watches.


----------



## entropy96

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> you severely underestimate the irrational thinking of square collectors 😅


Yup.
Some people here have paid north of $1,700+ for a Titanium square (not even Citizen Super Ti-level of hardness) with the same module as a $150 Bluetooth square.
What makes you guys think they wouldn't pay $4,000 for a square with MR-G branding?


----------



## L&W

entropy96 said:


> Yup.
> Some people here have paid north of $1,700+ for a Titanium square (not even Citizen Super Ti-level of hardness) with the same module as a $150 Bluetooth square.
> What makes you guys think they wouldn't pay $4,000 for a square with MR-G branding?


You think 1700USD is much for the Ti square? It's less than the list price here in Europe. LOL


----------



## entropy96

L&W said:


> You think 1700USD is much for the Ti square? It's less than the list price here in Europe. LOL


Yes. I think it's too much, even for $1,000.

Edit: Considering the price of the Tissot T-
Touch Expert Solar Titanium is ~$1,200, it would be reasonable if the Ti square Casio was around the same price point.


----------



## wrsmith

OrangeOrange said:


> Do you know if it will be the same module as on the current metal squares?


Nothing is confirmed until Casio announce the model, but when it was submitted to the Taiwan NCC there was the following text:


> Main model: GMW-B5000 (NCC certificate number: CCAE17LP1550T2),
> There are a series of models: GW-B5600 (NCC certificate number:
> CCAE17LP155AT1), the main model adds a series of models:
> MRG-B5000, the difference is only in appearance and material, its technical specifications and shooting
> The frequency performance is the same, the product is indeed in line with the same series of products.


This suggests the same module.


----------



## L&W

entropy96 said:


> Yes. I think it's too much, even for $1,000.


$1000 is a fair price.


----------



## entropy96

L&W said:


> $1000 is a fair price.


Yeah come to think of it, $1,000 is reasonable. But the MSRP of $1,700 is too much. If you can get a NOS or slightly used Titanium square for $1,000, that's a good price


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

entropy96 said:


> Yup.
> Some people here have paid north of $1,700+ for a Titanium square (not even Citizen Super Ti-level of hardness) with the same module as a $150 Bluetooth square.
> What makes you guys think they wouldn't pay $4,000 for a square with MR-G branding?


same guys have 10-20 black squares with minute differences in markings/functions. def. not a stretch at all! haha


----------



## FROG

A.G. said:


> Think about it. It all adds up! This will be the first ISO 300m G-Shock!


actually i wonder if you are onto something&#8230;maybe 500m or 1000m?

what if instead of the original "triple 10" standard, this was designed for a "triple 50" standard? 50 bar wr, 50 year battery, 50 meter fall?

tritium backlight?

solar plus mechanical generator, a la seiko kinetic?

maybe some kind of gem encrusted full metal box?


----------



## TTR350

I don't understand the pricing either. Compared to the last two MRG-B2000 analogue models (here in Germany 2,800 euros and around 3,250 USD respectively), I ask myself why the square should be anything between 500 and 700 euros more expensive? The B2000s already have Grade 5 titanium (which the titanium squares don't have!) plus a surface hardening of the titanium and DLC coating.


----------



## HiggsBoson

OrangeOrange said:


> Do you know if it will be the same module as on the current metal squares?


I'd be disappointed if the 'spec' of the new MRG version, wasn't substantially enhanced over the 'standard' current metal squares.
I know 'value for money' is difficult to establish with 'luxury' MRG versions.
However, from a *personal* perspective, I like to be able to 'justify' (to myself) the additional cost with better/higher spec: Materials, finishing, 'movement', features, etc
I have a feeling, Casio may just rely on the MRG brand to justify the additional cost.


----------



## entropy96

If the case is indeed a bit bulked up as the rumors say, maybe it's possible they will use a better grade of titanium. Maybe it's thicker due to a special coating or something. Hopefully.


----------



## tenthdentist

entropy96 said:


> If the case is indeed a bit bulked up as the rumors say, maybe it's possible they will use a better grade of titanium. Maybe it's thicker due to a special coating or something. Hopefully.


Logically one would expect the opposite since a better grade of titanium would imply increased hardness and durability leading to requiring less material for the same amount of performance.

Also, I very much doubt that the watch is as bulky as most people imagine. My personal guess (and it is a guess, I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything) is that the lens used in the left pic had a drastically different focal length from the one on the right, making the comparison meaningless.

Look at this comparison: New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000
And compare the above to the pictures here: New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000

Specifically, look at the lug to lug distance between the two sets of pictures and you'll immediately see something is off. It's way bigger in the first link compared to the flat view where it is almost identical. I attribute that to a difference in perspective caused by different camera lens focal lengths and/or distances from the watch.


----------



## kubr1ck

Maybe the case is made from the melted gold fillings off Kikuo Ibe's teeth. I'd pay 4K for that.


----------



## Darkchild

kubr1ck said:


> Maybe the case is made from the melted gold fillings off Kikuo Ibe's teeth. I'd pay 4K for that.


If we go by the information thus far - leaked pictures and a black and silver variant - plus likely in titanium you get your wish&#8230;an all titanium TFC square&#8230;

Be careful what you wish for&#8230;


----------



## TTR350

Looks like there is still no news from the MRG-B5000. 

So no presentation for the MRG anniversary this month either, it seems. Too bad.


----------



## Darkchild

I hear it’s close. Considering we’re seeing November leaks I’ll expect something before the end of the month. 

We’re still waiting for the special sauce that differentiates these from the ‘regular’ titanium squares for double the price.


----------



## TTR350

I'm curious about that too. But I think that titanium grade 5, surface hardening and DLC coating don't justify 1,500 USD if the module will be the same. Because the 1,500 - 1,800 euro squares are already very expensive in relation to all the other G-Shocks.


----------



## Darkchild

If I had to guess I’d say it has to have a different module and either a finish or material from the existing / past MRG line.

I just can’t see any other way to justify the price.


----------



## Miklos86

I can only hope that the leaks were true and they didn't confuse this one with the new TVA square. It's been awfully quiet for a release of this caliber.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

FIRST BLURRY PICS OF BOTH COLORWAYS!









source:





以MRG的工艺会出现歪屏吗_卡西欧社区|腕表之家触屏版


以MRG的工艺会出现歪屏吗



b.xbiao.com





Judging by the source, watch is under emabrgo until October 21.


----------



## Orange_GT3

AstroAtlantique said:


> FIRST BLURRY PICS OF BOTH COLORWAYS!
> View attachment 16127591


They look nice but what features/finishes/details are going to put these into the MR-G range other than the letters 'MR-G' and presumably the price?


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Orange_GT3 said:


> They look nice but what features/finishes/details are going to put these into the MR-G range other than the letters 'MR-G' and presumably the price?


That's what many of us (included me) are wondering right now, I suppose!

3459 module looks pretty confirmed...I'd like to understand if there really is a new type of case construction


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Thanks for the update! I really don't see how these MRG squares distinguish themselves from regular squares, except having a much beefier case.



AstroAtlantique said:


> FIRST BLURRY PICS OF BOTH COLORWAYS!
> View attachment 16127591
> 
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 以MRG的工艺会出现歪屏吗_卡西欧社区|腕表之家触屏版
> 
> 
> 以MRG的工艺会出现歪屏吗
> 
> 
> 
> b.xbiao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the source, watch is under emabrgo until October 21.


----------



## Orange_GT3

AstroAtlantique said:


> 3459 module looks pretty confirmed


Right, so the same as the original stainless steel model!

A different grade of titanium for the case and bracelet???


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Orange_GT3 said:


> Right, so the same as the original stainless steel model!
> 
> A different grade of titanium for the case and bracelet???


That could be the case...I mean...they doubled the price for this!
I'm really looking for a better machined clasp and links!


----------



## Chevy Suburban

AstroAtlantique said:


> That's what many of us (included me) are wondering right now, I suppose!
> 
> 3459 module looks pretty confirmed...I'd like to understand if there really is a new type of case construction


Well, in the Chinese forum thread that was posted earlier, a few pages down the OP also posted this picture:

I believe the bezel and case are now made up out of multiple pieces as this is shown in the picture.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Chevy Suburban said:


> Well, in the Chinese forum thread that was posted earlier, a few pages down the OP also posted this picture:
> 
> I believe the bezel and case are now made up out of multiple pieces as this is shown in the picture.


That's really intresting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## wrsmith

Interesting pictures. I like the black one.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

AstroAtlantique said:


> That's really intresting! Thanks for posting!


It seems like Casio are trying to over-engineer the B5000, which is already a more than capable timepiece, by splitting the bezel and case into 8+ different loose parts instead of just 2 solid parts.

What would be the benefit of such a design if the module doesn't change? Added shock resistance? That doesn't really strike me as something that the B5000's needed.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Chevy Suburban said:


> It seems like Casio are trying to over-engineer the B5000, which is already a more than capable timepiece, by splitting the bezel and case into 8+ different loose parts instead of just 2 solid parts.
> 
> What would be the benefit of such a design if the module doesn't change? Added shock resistance? That doesn't really strike me as something that the B5000's needed.


I suppose that this type of construction will help to, partially, justify the MSRP.

By a technical point of view, I think this will be useful to obtain a more refined finishing since every single part of the bezel could now be polished with more freedom of space.

In terms of shock resistance it may help by better redistributing the shock in the bezel rather than on the inner case if bezel parts are linked with rubberised (in example Alpha-Gel) connection points.

I'm really looking forward seeing better pics and an official presentation!

EDIT:

I'd like to point out that, with the exception of the screw down bezel "dots", no gaps/cuts in the bezel were seen nor suggested by the quite good resolution prototype photos provided by radio communication testing.
It's great to see that Casio seemingly used a high level of tolerance in the bezel manufacturing since it really looked like a solid piece of metal!


----------



## Darkchild

The black one looks just like the Porter edition but in titanium. 

Not a fan of complexity for complexity sake. The construction of the regular square looks perfectly fine to me. Only reason i can think of is that the bezel is made of a different material (DLC plated gold?)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Chevy Suburban said:


> Well, in the Chinese forum thread that was posted earlier, a few pages down the OP also posted this picture:
> 
> I believe the bezel and case are now made up out of multiple pieces as this is shown in the picture.


???? Why, Casio? 



Chevy Suburban said:


> It seems like Casio are trying to over-engineer the B5000, which is already a more than capable timepiece, by splitting the bezel and case into 8+ different loose parts instead of just 2 solid parts.
> 
> What would be the benefit of such a design if the module doesn't change? Added shock resistance? That doesn't really strike me as something that the B5000's needed.


Agreed. To me, added complexity is not usually a good thing. More parts, more things that can break, come loose, etc.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Time4Playnow said:


> ???? Why, Casio?
> 
> Agreed. To me, added complexity is not usually a good thing. More parts, more things that can break, come loose, etc.


Parts being loose in the bezel is what it kinda scares me of this type of construction.

What I can't figure out at the moment is how the top part of the bezel (I'm referring to the octagonal shaped one) will be held in place since no slots or fittings can be seen in the pic.
I think that the inner case will be pretty elaborate with this one given the fact that there will be to keep tight in place all those components!


----------



## Orange_GT3

AstroAtlantique said:


> What I can't figure out at the moment is how the top part of the bezel (I'm referring to the octagonal shaped one) will be held in place since no slots or fittings can be seen in the pic.


I think it will sit under the lips of the four edge pieces and be clamped down by however they are fixed.


----------



## WES51

I'm questioning the authenticity of the most recently presented picture from China according to which the new MRG looks nearly identical as a B5000.

Otherwise, given the B5000 already has some really gorgeous high end versions, it will be interesting to see how another, nearly identical model can create and maintain it's own line.


----------



## FROG

you guys are amazing mystery solvers 

loving this thread...


----------



## James142

My guess is that they will be making it with expensivesauce and will be applying it liberally 🤑🤑🤑


----------



## tenthdentist

James142 said:


> My guess is that they will be making it with expensivesauce and will be applying it liberally 🤑🤑🤑


Can we get a Self-Assembly Kit version at a discount?


----------



## FROG

Time4Playnow said:


> ???? Why, Casio?


if CASIO is consistent with their marketing, perhaps it's because they want to be able to provide different colors for each of the components of the bezel? So for example you could get any combination of colors you want of each of the parts? Perhaps a custom color configurator for online ordering?

maybe not in the beginning (since the two colorways are clearly a single color) but perhaps as a later release?


----------



## CasioExplorer

In my view you need to be a serious "square enthusiast" to buy a 500$ stainless steel one (like mine), a total "square nut" to buy a 1500$ TI version, but I'm lost for words to describe the future owners of a 3000$ MR-G square 

I'll happily pass on that one but I must say I would be VERY curious and happy to see one in the flesh. This will be the pinnacle of squares.


----------



## Orange_GT3

CasioExplorer said:


> In my view you need to be a serious "square enthusiast" to buy a 500$ stainless steel one (like mine), a total "square nut" to buy a 1500$ TI version, but I'm lost for words to describe the future owners of a 3000$ MR-G square
> 
> I'll happily pass on that one but I must say I would be VERY curious and happy to see one in the flesh. This will be the pinnacle of squares.


I concur. I have the original, stainless steel model and would like a titanium version but am not keen on the offerings so far. My ideal would be a matt finish Ti to contrast with the polished look of the steel model. The MR-G *might* fit that bill but my pockets aren't that deep.

I am really intrigued to see what the 'sell' will be from Casio unless there are some specs that we are all missing.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

FROG said:


> if CASIO is consistent with their marketing, perhaps it's because they want to be able to provide different colors for each of the components of the bezel? So for example you could get any combination of colors you want of each of the parts? Perhaps a custom color configurator for online ordering?
> 
> maybe not in the beginning (since the two colorways are clearly a single color) but perhaps as a later release?


Now, that would be great and not so out of this world if we consider the fact that Casio finally adopted and introduced some kind of customisability in its newer GS in the last years.

Interchangable straps and bezels are being a common thing on many new GS of the last period of time (GA-2000, GA-2100, DWE-5600CC and more...). Also, a hint of modding-fashion, comes in the last full metal square released: the GMW-B5000TR with its "random-rainbow" bracelet links and the less expensive GMW-B5000PB in purple and blue hues; we also have to consider how easily all the links of a bracelet of this type of GS, I'm referring to the full metal square, can easily be removed, swapped, replaced and so on with other colors!

That said, I really think that a "Nike By You" like service would be a great idea if Casio would choose to bring it on the market!


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Orange_GT3 said:


> I concur. I have the original, stainless steel model and would like a titanium version but am not keen on the offerings so far. My ideal would be a matt finish Ti to contrast with the polished look of the steel model. The MR-G *might* fit that bill but my pockets aren't that deep.
> 
> I am really intrigued to see what the 'sell' will be from Casio unless there are some specs that we are all missing.


Matt finish ti do you mean something like the B5000TB?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Chevy Suburban said:


> Matt finish ti do you mean something like the B5000TB?


Yes, but in silver, not coated or treated.


----------



## Ferretnose

Orange_GT3 said:


> Yes, but in silver, not coated or treated.


Thinking along these lines?








What the aftermarket can do, Casio can do better. But I certainly won't be paying $4K for a square.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Ferretnose said:


> Thinking along these lines?
> View attachment 16131798
> 
> What the aftermarket can do, Casio can do better. But I certainly won't be paying $4K for a square.


I don't know. That looks like a polished finish to me. What am I looking at?


----------



## Ferretnose

Orange_GT3 said:


> I don't know. That looks like a polished finish to me. What am I looking at?


ChiTi - aftermarket Ti bezel+bracelet from China on a GW-M5610U. Only the raised area around the screen is polished, rest is raw/natural. The fact that Casio doesn't offer this finish tells me they really need to shake up their marketing department. This would sell, even at the inflated prices Casio charges.


----------



## Garbage Lalafell

A Casio dealer just told me the MRG-B5000 is planned for November release. I asked him to keep me up to date on availability.


----------



## kritameth

Garbage Lalafell said:


> A Casio dealer just told me the MRG-B5000 is planned for November release. I asked him to keep me up to date on availability.


Please keep me up to date on availability!


----------



## Darkchild

With the PB out and TVA imminent this seems to be next metal square on the horizon. Anyone heard anything new about this?

The black version looks pretty much like the Porter but with in titanium and better finished. What I'm curious to know is if it'll be a limited run or regular production piece.

The silver looks an even tougher sell as it looks identical to the regular silver square (with a red display ring granted)

I'm still not quite sure about these, I'd have expected the first MRG metal squares (at $4K ish) to be a bit more...spectacular?


----------



## wrsmith

Darkchild said:


> With the PB out and TVA imminent this seems to be next metal square on the horizon. Anyone heard anything new about this?


The only new info I have is that the module is 3501, which is a new designation with no info. 

How much does it differ from 3459/3461 ... ? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Orange_GT3

wrsmith said:


> The only new info I have is that the module is 3501, which is a new designation with no info.


GPS maybe?


----------



## babylon19

Following, I like the blurry pics!


----------



## Miklos86

Earlier in this thread somebody said that news about this model is embargoed until late October... maybe 23th. That explains the calm before the storm. If it is in fact a November release, Casio plans to blow up the internet with it.

I hope its a regular production model. I took a solemn oath not to buy any watches this year... bought 1... sold 3... I don't want to slip again, but a square titanium MR-G would be awfully hard to resist. 

The part that worries me about the watch is thickness, early pictures suggested an extremely stocky, 18mm tall frame.








G-Shock MRG-B5000 prototype photos discovered


Update (March 2022): The MRG-B5000 series was officially announced. See Titanium G-Shock MRG-B5000 with Cobarion bezel is official: MRG-B5000B-1 &




www.g-central.com


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Miklos86 said:


> Earlier in this thread somebody said that news about this model is embargoed until late October... maybe 23th. That explains the calm before the storm. If it is in fact a November release, Casio plans to blow up the internet with it.
> 
> I hope its a regular production model. I took a solemn oath not to buy any watches this year... bought 1... sold 3... I don't want to slip again, but a square titanium MR-G would be awfully hard to resist.
> 
> The part that worries me about the watch is thickness, early pictures suggested an extremely stocky, 18mm tall frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock MRG-B5000 prototype photos discovered
> 
> 
> Update (March 2022): The MRG-B5000 series was officially announced. See Titanium G-Shock MRG-B5000 with Cobarion bezel is official: MRG-B5000B-1 &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


Actually the thickness of this beefy boi is something I'm really happy about! It's really too much for me so I will not have to worry about spending any money on these no matter how cool they end up looking like hahaha


----------



## Miklos86

Chevy Suburban said:


> Actually the thickness of this beefy boi is something I'm really happy about! It's really too much for me so I will not have to worry about spending any money on these no matter how cool they end up looking like hahaha


That's your wallet talking, not you


----------



## Pankrates

wrsmith said:


> The only new info I have is that the module is 3501, which is a new designation with no info.
> 
> How much does it differ from 3459/3461 ... ? We will have to wait and see.


That's actually great news! 
I have a titanium square and if the MR-G square would have the same module as the GW-B, I would not consider paying just for the (no doubt astonishingly beautiful) case and bracelet. 

With a new module....hmmm... let's see what it will have.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Miklos86 said:


> That's your wallet talking, not you


Well honestly, one of the reasons I like the squares so much is that because they keep things simple. They get the job done first and foremost, and then the aesthetics come second. Conversely, I feel like MRG's are in someway the complete opposite of that, and that they are designed more complex than they really need to be for the sake of complexity and aesthetics of course. 

Im more of a utilitarian type of person so I don't think that I am the target audience for MRG's philosophy. That being said, yes, my wallet is feeling extremely elated and this also a contributing factor.


----------



## CasioExplorer

If Casio indeed decides to sell a Ti square with a regular LCD module for 4k$, we'll have to redefine the offense of "fraudulent abuse of weakness"

Think about all the poor square addicts on this forum alone 😆


----------



## Ferretnose

Buying any Casio that retails for more than $150 is a completely irrational decision and a waste of money. I know this well, having bought several MT-Gs and Ti squares. But I've never been able to bring myself to pop for an MR-G. I don't see that changing with these offerings. They are just squares, and don't offer the palette for creative and artistic embellishment that other case shapes do.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Ferretnose said:


> Buying any Casio that retails for more than $150 is a completely irrational decision and a waste of money


It's the usual "overkill" argument, but as I've stated before some people argue than anything beyond a 10$ FW91 is already irrational and a waste of money (robust, gives a precise time, alarm, etc.)

Now in terms of "value for money" I consider my MRG-B2000R-1ADR to be a much MUCH better deal than most mechanical swiss watches.

It's subjective of course (based on functionality, design, finishing, exclusivity/originality, personal tastes etc.), it's just my evaluation.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

My two cents: this watch intrigues me but I'm not buying it right now for sure, maybe in the future; meanwhile, I'm trying to decide whether to buy the TVA or not...really keen on but let's see, I'm not that convinced as with TCM or RD.


----------



## Miklos86

Ferretnose said:


> Buying any Casio that retails for more than $150 is a completely irrational decision and a waste of money. I know this well, having bought several MT-Gs and Ti squares. But I've never been able to bring myself to pop for an MR-G. I don't see that changing with these offerings. They are just squares, and don't offer the palette for creative and artistic embellishment that other case shapes do.


Respectfully disagree. I had an MR-G and I felt it was worth the money.

Such generalizations won't get anyone far. My dad remembers a time when "Japan made" was an insult and not worth paying for. I remember a time when people said the same about "Korean made". Look at them now. I sense a similar vibe about your Casio remark.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ferretnose said:


> *Buying any Casio that retails for more than $150 is a completely irrational decision and a waste of money*. I know this well, having bought several MT-Gs and Ti squares. But I've never been able to bring myself to pop for an MR-G. I don't see that changing with these offerings. They are just squares, and don't offer the palette for creative and artistic embellishment that other case shapes do.


Ohhhh, boy. Let the fireworks begin. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 

Such an opinion is a non-starter in a place like this, IMO. If you just want to talk about what is practical ONLY, then....why do any of us have watches when we carry phones that have the time? 

Pretty much everyone's opinion of what is a "waste of money" is different. This is not an objective issue, but subjective. As such there is no "right" answer. Only what's right for you.

As for me, I will continue to enjoy all my Gs, including this pricey ICERC Frog (that I do NOT consider a waste of money..).


----------



## gojira54

Ferretnose said:


> Buying any Casio that retails for more than $150 is a completely irrational decision and a waste of money. I know this well, having bought several MT-Gs and Ti squares. But I've never been able to bring myself to pop for an MR-G. I don't see that changing with these offerings. They are just squares, and don't offer the palette for creative and artistic embellishment that other case shapes do.


Opinions are like arseholes....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ferretnose said:


> *They are just squares, and don't offer the palette for creative and artistic embellishment that other case shapes do.*


Actually, in a way I kind of agree with this part of your post. The current square cases and bezels have fairly rounded cases/bezels and lack the beautiful angles and transitions you find on MTG and MRG cases. My guess is that is what will change and this rumored myltipart bezel seems to support that.


----------



## GrussGott

CasioExplorer said:


> I consider my MRG-B2000R-1ADR to be a much MUCH better deal than most mechanical swiss watches.


Any other pics and/or a review of this beauty I missed?


----------



## GrussGott

Ferretnose said:


> Buying any Casio that retails for more than $150 is a completely irrational decision and a waste of money ... *But *_*I've never been able to bring myself to pop for an MR-G.*_


Can you spot the flaw in your editorial?

HINT: your opinion is based on your ignorance of never having owned one

Because I gotta be honest, before I tried sushi, it seemed like a completely irrational decision and a waste of money too


----------



## entropy96

According to G-Central's update, it'll be made with TranTixii. Hopefully this one has DLC.


----------



## wrsmith

There is a lot of confusion about coatings and plating processes. Casio don't really help to clear it up because many ADs and reps are just reading from spec sheets, which are not always correct.

Now there is TranTixii which is a brand name rather than a technical description, so it only adds more confusion. The company who own this brand name can do any process they like and say "this finish is TranTixii".

I don't know what is the solution, however if you are spending $1600 then I think you deserve to know _exactly_ what you are getting. It should be so unambiguous that there is no necessity for forum discussion.


----------



## Darkchild

wrsmith said:


> There is a lot of confusion about coatings and plating processes. Casio don't really help to clear it up because many ADs and reps are just reading from spec sheets, which are not always correct.
> 
> Now there is TranTixii which is a brand name rather than a technical description, so it only adds more confusion. The company who own this brand name can do any process they like and say "this finish is TranTixii".
> 
> I don't know what is the solution, however if you are spending $1600 then I think you deserve to know _exactly_ what you are getting. It should be so unambiguous that there is no necessity for forum discussion.


We do have to be fair here and remember we're speaking about an unannounced product (in the Western markets at least). I'd expect a fair bit more clarity once the watch is announced and we don't have to rely on translations.

These discussions will always happen when you have a community passionate about the product. It in fact helps as the feedback finds its way back to HQ. Joe scalper on the street doesn't care if it's an IP / DLC coating and looks just the same to Casio as a +1 in the sales sheet. 'We' do and I'm glad for it, I've certainly learnt a lot in my short time on this forum.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

wrsmith said:


> There is a lot of confusion about coatings and plating processes. Casio don't really help to clear it up because many ADs and reps are just reading from spec sheets, which are not always correct.
> 
> Now there is TranTixii which is a brand name rather than a technical description, so it only adds more confusion. The company who own this brand name can do any process they like and say "this finish is TranTixii".
> 
> I don't know what is the solution, however if you are spending $1600 then I think you deserve to know _exactly_ what you are getting. It should be so unambiguous that there is no necessity for forum discussion.


Sorry, maybe I am misunderstanding it, but I thought Nippon's Trans Tixxi was an alloy (2 times stronger than normal Ti), not a finish. The description is just as technical as anything else and it is described as twice as hard as regular Ti and much easier to machine. I agree there is some confusion about coating, but I'm not entirely sure it is deliberate.

If anything, I think G-Shock should try to market their surface hardening coatings and name them the way Citizen and Seiko have marketed Duratect and Diashield.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Darkchild said:


> We do have to be fair here and remember we're speaking about an unannounced product (in the Western markets at least). I'd expect a fair bit more clarity once the watch is announced and we don't have to rely on translations.
> 
> These discussions will always happen when you have a community passionate about the product. It in fact helps as the feedback finds its way back to HQ. Joe scalper on the street doesn't care if it's an IP / DLC coating and looks just the same to Casio as a +1 in the sales sheet. 'We' do and I'm glad for it, I've certainly learnt a lot in my short time on this forum.


As expensive as this watch will probably be, and given that it will be the first? MR-G square - when it's released to the Western markets, I'd expect not just a written release, but also a Casio promotional video clearly describing all features & notable areas of the watch. Hopefully that's what will happen.


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> As expensive as this watch will probably be, and given that it will be the first? MR-G square - when it's released to the Western markets, I'd expect not just a written release, but also a Casio promotional video clearly describing all features & notable areas of the watch. Hopefully that's what will happen.


That's most likely. If the rumors are true, news embargo until October 23 and release right after in November, I reckon Casio will show us all the relevant information at once. What better way to do it than a nice video.


----------



## dgaddis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sorry, maybe I am misunderstanding it, but I thought Nippon's Trans Tixxi was an alloy (2 times stronger than normal Ti), not a finish. The description is just as technical as anything else and it is described as twice as hard as regular Ti and much easier to machine. I agree there is some confusion about coating, but I'm not entirely sure it is deliberate.
> 
> If anything, I think G-Shock should try to market their surface hardening coatings and name them the way Citizen and Seiko have marketed Duratect and Diashield.


Just to nitpick, “two times stronger” and “twice as hard” are not at all the same thing. If my memory is right they claimed it was harder/more scratch resistant. More strength isn’t needed, even aluminum (the weakest of the commonly used metals) is plenty strong enough for a watch.


----------



## A.G.

Darkchild said:


> We do have to be fair here and remember we're speaking about an unannounced product (in the Western markets at least). I'd expect a fair bit more clarity once the watch is announced and we don't have to rely on translations.
> 
> These discussions will always happen when you have a community passionate about the product. It in fact helps as the feedback finds its way back to HQ. Joe scalper on the street doesn't care if it's an IP / DLC coating and looks just the same to Casio as a +1 in the sales sheet. 'We' do and I'm glad for it, I've certainly learnt a lot in my short time on this forum.


There is a lot of wrong and unclear information regarding released Casio products. I think the headquarters in Japan does a good job but other markets like the US get a lot of stuff wrong. For example a lot of people thought the blue camo GMW-B5000TCF was DLC in part because that is what the official US site said.

My hope is that this watch gets the MR-G treatment where they actually have people who know about the watch talk about it. They did a "movie" for the Hana Basara MR-G:





Some high end non-MRG models at times get the same treatment. Here is a video that is unlisted and available only through some Casio sites with an interview for the MTG-B2000PH and the GMW-B5000TR:


----------



## Chevy Suburban

A.G. said:


> There is a lot of wrong and unclear information regarding released Casio products. I think the headquarters in Japan does a good job but other markets like the US get a lot of stuff wrong. For example a lot of people thought the blue camo GMW-B5000TCF was DLC in part because that is what the official US site said.
> 
> My hope is that this watch gets the MR-G treatment where they actually have people who know about the watch talk about it. They did a "movie" for the Hana Basara MR-G:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some high end non-MRG models at times get the same treatment. Here is a video that is unlisted and available only through some Casio sites with an interview for the MTG-B2000PH and the GMW-B5000TR:


Very interesting ! Thanks for posting the vids


----------



## wrsmith

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sorry, maybe I am misunderstanding it, but I thought Nippon's Trans Tixxi was an alloy (2 times stronger than normal Ti), not a finish. The description is just as technical as anything else and it is described as twice as hard as regular Ti and much easier to machine. I agree there is some confusion about coating, but I'm not entirely sure it is deliberate.


Yes, you are misunderstanding it. 

DLC is an objective term, everyone knows and agrees what it means. I can take my watch to a materials engineer and he will verify that the coating is DLC (or not). That is the meaning of objective.

TranTixii is a *brand name* owned by Nippon Steel. Nippon Steel decide what it means, and they can change this any time they like. It is a product that they offer - the only thing we can objectively say is that it is titanium which has undergone some processes to give it an attractive (and hopefully hard) surface finish. You cannot take it to a materials engineer and ask if it is really TranTixii - hence it is not objective. Could the same thing be offered elsewhere from other companies without the TranTixii name? Perhaps. Their description is wishy-washy; they talk about blasting, polishing, plating, anodic oxidation. They decide what is TranTixii.

You are also mixing up hardness and strength. Nippon Steel claim the surface hardness is 2x harder than untreated Titanium.


----------



## GrouchoM

wrsmith said:


> .
> 
> You are also mixing up hardness and strength. Nippon Steel claim the surface hardness is 2x harder than untreated Titanium.


What grade of Ti are they comparing to? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

GrouchoM said:


> What grade of Ti are they comparing to?


They don't specify. Again, it's all very vague. 

I don't know if we have many active TR-9 owners here who have commented on scratches.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

wrsmith said:


> They don't specify. Again, it's all very vague.
> 
> I don't know if we have many active TR-9 owners here who have commented on scratches.


No scratches on mine yet. I treat it like my other watches and don't baby it (hiking, work, beach, other plces), but then again it gets juggled between a fairly large number of other watches so it only gets worn every couple of weeks, so mine probably isn't the best example.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

wrsmith said:


> Yes, you are misunderstanding it.
> 
> DLC is an objective term, everyone knows and agrees what it means. I can take my watch to a materials engineer and he will verify that the coating is DLC (or not). That is the meaning of objective.
> 
> TranTixii is a *brand name* owned by Nippon Steel. Nippon Steel decide what it means, and they can change this any time they like. It is a product that they offer - the only thing we can objectively say is that it is titanium which has undergone some processes to give it an attractive (and hopefully hard) surface finish. You cannot take it to a materials engineer and ask if it is really TranTixii - hence it is not objective. Could the same thing be offered elsewhere from other companies without the TranTixii name? Perhaps. Their description is wishy-washy; they talk about blasting, polishing, plating, anodic oxidation. They decide what is TranTixii.
> 
> You are also mixing up hardness and strength. Nippon Steel claim the surface hardness is 2x harder than untreated Titanium.


Does the surface hardness of the metal even matter really when you are talking about scratching the coating? Just asking this out of curiosity because from what I understood the TranTrixi is IP coated and not DLC, so you are bound to scratch it no matter how hard the underlying material?


----------



## dgaddis

GrouchoM said:


> What grade of Ti are they comparing to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Who knows. They also coated it with an IP...which negates


Chevy Suburban said:


> Does the surface hardness of the metal even matter really when you are talking about scratching the coating? Just asking this out of curiosity because from what I understood the TranTrixi is IP coated and not DLC, so you are bound to scratch it no matter how hard the underlying material?


Ding ding ding. I’ve been saying this ever since it came out.


----------



## wrsmith

Chevy Suburban said:


> Does the surface hardness of the metal even matter really when you are talking about scratching the coating?


TranTixxii refers to the overall product which encompasses everything from the titanium alloy to the surface treatment and coatings. So when they talk about the hardness in their literature they are referring to the durability of the finished surface.



> Just asking this out of curiosity because from what I understood the TranTrixi is IP coated and not DLC, so you are bound to scratch it no matter how hard the underlying material?


TranTixxii is not any one thing. It is a brand name which Nippon Steel apply to a product that they offer. The customer says "we want polished gold/red/etc titanium for a watch" and Nippon Steel supply what they think is appropriate.

There can be different coatings and surface treatments depending on the needs of the customer, the chosen color, the application. They offer different colors and they can be achieved in different ways, sometimes via IP, sometimes not. The TranTixxii used for an outdoor railing is not necessarily the same used on a watch bezel, or motorbike exhaust.


----------



## FROG

Chevy Suburban said:


> Does the surface hardness of the metal even matter really when you are talking about scratching the coating? Just asking this out of curiosity because from what I understood the TranTrixi is IP coated and not DLC, so you are bound to scratch it no matter how hard the underlying material?


That's a good question, and I think it depends on:

1. The hardness of the object doing the scratching.
2. The load.

This is usually displayed under taber abrasion tests, which always favor harder substrates and industrial scratch testing using a stylus is designed to test both hardness and load response. This is because the substrate dramatically affects the wear resistance of a coating when under load.

Sorry - the long way of putting it, I suppose.


----------



## Darkchild

New video from DA on the MRG






The black colour way looks almost exactly the Porter edition (@kubr1ck you asked for this so I blame you!). The top bezel is a different piece and I’m guessing it’s a precursor for different bezel finishes like the MRG line. If these ‘regular’ MRG’s are priced at $4K then I wonder what the hand finished versions will MSRP at…

I want to want these but I’m just not seeing where the $2,000 is going. Maybe it’s one of those pieces you just have to hold and see in person to appreciate. I felt the TB looked underwhelming in pictures and considered it a pass till I saw it in person. 

It is a more complex construction but as we’ve discussed on here it seems to be complexity for complexity sake, can’t see any advantages here - unless it’s an aesthetic decision and we see different finishes or colours (TR9 V2!!). Either way, intrigued and keen to hear more.

One final point, i hope Casio keeps these fairly exclusive and by that i mean a model or two a year and not a deluge of rainbow colours and finishes to compete with the regular squares, that would be a mistake and dilute the appeal of the line (IMO of course)


----------



## kubr1ck

Darkchild said:


> New video from DA on the MRG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black colour way looks almost exactly the Porter edition (@kubr1ck you asked for this so I blame you!). The top bezel is a different piece and I’m guessing it’s a precursor for different bezel finishes like the MRG line. If these ‘regular’ MRG’s are priced at $4K then I wonder what the hand finished versions will MSRP at…
> 
> I want to want these but I’m just not seeing where the $2,000 is going. Maybe it’s one of those pieces you just have to hold and see in person to appreciate. I felt the TB looked underwhelming in pictures and considered it a pass till I saw it in person.
> 
> It is a more complex construction but as we’ve discussed on here it seems to be complexity for complexity sake, can’t see any advantages here - unless it’s an aesthetic decision and we see different finishes or colours (TR9 V2!!). Either way, intrigued and keen to hear more.
> 
> One final point, i hope Casio keeps these fairly exclusive and by that i mean a model or two a year and not a deluge of rainbow colours and finishes to compete with the regular squares, that would be a mistake and dilute the appeal of the line (IMO of course)


Nice find man. So I finally get my full Ti/sapphire square in the origin DW-5000C-1A colorway, but have to dish out $4K for it, lol. Thanks, Casio.  

One sadly missing touch on the bracelet is the lock on the clasp, which is a very cool feature on my analog MR-G. Maybe Casio thought nobody would want to steal a stupid metal square.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Nice find man. So I finally get my full Ti/sapphire square in the origin DW-5000C-1A colorway, but have to dish out $4K for it, lol. Thanks, Casio.
> 
> One sadly missing touch on the bracelet is the lock on the clasp, which is a very cool feature on my analog MR-G. Maybe Casio thought nobody would want to steal a stupid metal square.
> View attachment 16176033


Yep. It's either dish out $4K for one of these, or $3K plus for a pre-owned Porter. Or, none of the above. 🤪 

I agree, the lock on the clasp would be nice. That always gives me extra assurance that the watch isn't going anywhere once I'm wearing it. I imagine it would thwart any pickpocket's plans.

I'm still having a hard time imagining such a high price for the MR-G square. Can't wait to hear the details that "justify" it. (in Casio's minds, at least!) 🤣


----------



## CasioExplorer

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm still having a hard time imagining such a high price for the MR-G square. Can't wait to hear the details that "justify" it.


4k$ is above the price Casio is charging for the latest "regular" analog MR-G watches. I'll thus go out on a limb and predict that the MR-G square will have handmade details on the case (maybe engravings of some sort). Only way they could "justify" this price IMO 

Another possibility is that the 4k$ price is wrong, and they'll sell it for less.


----------



## Pankrates

Time4Playnow said:


> Yep. It's either dish out $4K for one of these, or $3K plus for a pre-owned Porter. Or, none of the above. 🤪
> 
> I agree, the lock on the clasp would be nice. That always gives me extra assurance that the watch isn't going anywhere once I'm wearing it. I imagine it would thwart any pickpocket's plans.
> 
> I'm still having a hard time imagining such a high price for the MR-G square. Can't wait to hear the details that "justify" it. (in Casio's minds, at least!) 🤣


If the module is indeed new, the price could be justified by giving it GPS time-setting capabilities. Still, to double the price just for that is a huge rip-off. 

But, let's say the module is the same or almost. Sure, marketing can come up with "tougher than the toughest material". 

Marketing could also go the exclusivity route: yeah, this is basically a red border titanium but there is the MR-G printed there and if you want to be one of the privileged few to have it, please give us some $3,300 ON TOP of the $1,200 you gave for a $100 piece with a $1,100 armor. Count Dooku, if he were alive would have said: 
- Good! Triple the price, triple the [the wallet money will] fall. 

Finally, I had to ask myself: which sort of overkill features besides a new module would grasp my attention and give that "I want it" feeling? 

I guess if they made it a 1000m water resist and 50 meter fall shock proof, it might give some (me at least) the feeling of owning a special overkill version of an already overkill watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow

CasioExplorer said:


> 4k$ is above the price Casio is charging for the latest "regular" analog MR-G watches. I'll thus go out on a limb and predict that the MR-G square will have handmade details on the case (maybe engravings of some sort). Only way they could "justify" this price IMO
> 
> Another possibility is that the 4k$ price is wrong, and they'll sell it for less.


Agreed. For me, the ONLY thing that might justify the price is handmade details & crafting on the watch.

But for that price....the Japanese craftsman better also be available for video chats when I have any question, or just want to shoot the breeze about the watch.  😁 

I'll go out on a limb and say that each MR-G should come with its own concierge to deliver your watch all the way from Japan, answer any questions you have, and help you pick out your next one.. 😜🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pankrates

Time4Playnow said:


> Agreed. For me, the ONLY thing that might justify the price is handmade details & crafting on the watch.
> 
> But for that price....the Japanese craftsman better also be available for video chats when I have any question, or just want to shoot the breeze about the watch.  😁
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say that each MR-G should come with its own concierge to deliver your watch all the way from Japan, answer any questions you have, and help you pick out your next one.. 😜🤣🤣🤣


For $4k they could add a new function to the module:a flashlight. Whenever you hold the light button for 15 seconds, a special employee materializes with a flashlight and illuminates what you need.


----------



## Garbage Lalafell

Some more info from my Casio dealer
Nov 2021 launch
MRGB5000D-1 MSRP $3,500 (titanium color)
MRGB5000B-1 MSRP $4,000 (black color)
Top bezel: Cobarion
Band: DAT55G (TiC for titanium color, DLC for black)
Others: 64 Titanium
Module: 3501
Super LED
"Full time link" Bluetooth
200m water rating
Case size: 49x43x13mm

I think they are normal production, not limited edition, but waiting on confirmation. Me personally if not limited edition, I don't think I will consider buying, the price is at such a premium over the rainbow color b5000 with trantixii. If limited edition, I'd be a little tempted to own the strongest exterior plain black square ever made.


----------



## babylon19

Garbage Lalafell said:


> Some more info from my Casio dealer
> Nov 2021 launch
> MRGB5000D-1 MSRP $3,500 (titanium color)
> MRGB5000B-1 MSRP $4,000 (black color)
> Top bezel: Cobarion
> Band: DAT55G (TiC for titanium color, DLC for black)
> Others: 64 Titanium
> Module: 3501
> Super LED
> "Full time link" Bluetooth
> 200m water rating
> Case size: 49x43x13mm
> 
> I think they are normal production, not limited edition, but waiting on confirmation. Me personally if not limited edition, I don't think I will consider buying, the price is at such a premium over the rainbow color b5000 with trantixii. If limited edition, I'd be a little tempted to own the strongest exterior plain black square ever made.


Very interesting! No MB6?


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Garbage Lalafell said:


> Some more info from my Casio dealer
> Nov 2021 launch
> MRGB5000D-1 MSRP $3,500 (titanium color)
> MRGB5000B-1 MSRP $4,000 (black color)
> Top bezel: Cobarion
> Band: DAT55G (TiC for titanium color, DLC for black)
> Others: 64 Titanium
> Module: 3501
> Super LED
> "Full time link" Bluetooth
> 200m water rating
> Case size: 49x43x13mm
> 
> I think they are normal production, not limited edition, but waiting on confirmation. Me personally if not limited edition, I don't think I will consider buying, the price is at such a premium over the rainbow color b5000 with trantixii. If limited edition, I'd be a little tempted to own the strongest exterior plain black square ever made.


Super LED? That sounds like something my boy Elon would try send to mars on his car. Hopefully it shines bright enough to blind the buyer from the flaming hole in his pocket that this thing is going to burn into.


----------



## A.G.

Before more information becomes available I would like to speculate that the 3501 module is either identical or a minor upgrade to the 3459 module. I'm usually wrong. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Garbage Lalafell said:


> Some more info from my Casio dealer
> Nov 2021 launch
> MRGB5000D-1 MSRP $3,500 (titanium color)
> MRGB5000B-1 MSRP $4,000 (black color)
> Top bezel: Cobarion
> Band: DAT55G (TiC for titanium color, DLC for black)
> Others: 64 Titanium
> Module: 3501
> Super LED
> "Full time link" Bluetooth
> 200m water rating
> Case size: 49x43x13mm
> 
> I think they are normal production, not limited edition, but waiting on confirmation. Me personally if not limited edition, I don't think I will consider buying, the price is at such a premium over the rainbow color b5000 with trantixii. If limited edition, I'd be a little tempted to own the strongest exterior plain black square ever made.


Thanks for the info. 
Cobarion bezel is super cool! 
3501 module? Interesting. 
What does 64 Ti mean?
Damn, I can do around 2k, but at the current rate I just cannot bring myself to do it, but look forward to seeing others enjoying it


----------



## kubr1ck

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Cobarion bezel is super cool!
> 3501 module? Interesting.
> What does 64 Ti mean?
> Damn, I can do around 2k, but at the current rate I just cannot bring myself to do it, but look forward to seeing others enjoying it


Ti64 is Grade 5 high-strength titanium. A cut above the Grade 2 used on most current MR-Gs. This is good news.

And oh man, that cobarion bezel is going to have a beautiful finish. One of my biggest regrets was not picking up the cobarion MRG-G2000CB-1A when it was first released (and before prices became outrageous).


----------



## kubr1ck

Garbage Lalafell said:


> Some more info from my Casio dealer
> Nov 2021 launch
> MRGB5000D-1 MSRP $3,500 (titanium color)
> MRGB5000B-1 MSRP $4,000 (black color)
> Top bezel: Cobarion
> Band: DAT55G (TiC for titanium color, DLC for black)
> Others: 64 Titanium
> Module: 3501
> Super LED
> "Full time link" Bluetooth
> 200m water rating
> Case size: 49x43x13mm
> 
> I think they are normal production, not limited edition, but waiting on confirmation. Me personally if not limited edition, I don't think I will consider buying, the price is at such a premium over the rainbow color b5000 with trantixii. If limited edition, I'd be a little tempted to own the strongest exterior plain black square ever made.


Limited or not, these specs tell me that Casio's going all-in in terms of materials on this square, which pisses me off because now I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## FROG

kubr1ck said:


> Limited or not, these specs tell me that Casio's going all-in in terms of materials on this square, which pisses me off because now I'll have to pick one up.


Well, you know that you have our blessing!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Limited or not, these specs tell me that Casio's going all-in in terms of materials on this square, which pisses me off because now I'll have to pick one up.


That's right. Get one of these, and you'll soon forget that the Porter ever existed! 😆 

As for me, when Casio begins releasing videos, photos, and full specs of these MR-G squares, I will have to voluntarily quarantine myself inside a locked room, wearing a straitjacket, with no Internet, phone, or credit cards for 365 days. By the time I emerge, all the MR-G squares will be long-since sold out or mothballed. 😆😆😆


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> That's right. Get one of these, and you'll soon forget that the Porter ever existed! 😆
> 
> As for me, when Casio begins releasing videos, photos, and full specs of these MR-G squares, I will have to voluntarily quarantine myself inside a locked room, wearing a straitjacket, with no Internet, phone, or credit cards for 365 days. By the time I emerge, all the MR-G squares will be long-since sold out or mothballed. 😆😆😆


Don't worry T4P, I'll post plenty of unboxing photos in this thread and you'll come around well before then. LOL

Anyways, I'll probably sell off one of my Swiss mechanicals that is just sitting in a box collecting dust. Part of the fun of this hobby is swapping in new models and flipping the stale ones.


----------



## Ajmercado

My only G is a 5600…considering a full metal…or a titanium…but this thread is just fun to sit on the sidelines and watch from afar  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> Don't worry T4P, I'll post plenty of unboxing photos in this thread and you'll come around well before then. LOL
> 
> Anyways, I'll probably sell off one of my Swiss mechanicals that is just sitting in a box collecting dust. Part of the fun of this hobby is swapping in new models and flipping the stale ones.


If I get one, that might be the route I take...


----------



## Miklos86

Garbage Lalafell said:


> Some more info from my Casio dealer
> Nov 2021 launch
> MRGB5000D-1 MSRP $3,500 (titanium color)
> MRGB5000B-1 MSRP $4,000 (black color)
> Top bezel: Cobarion
> Band: DAT55G (TiC for titanium color, DLC for black)
> Others: 64 Titanium
> Module: 3501
> Super LED
> "Full time link" Bluetooth
> 200m water rating
> Case size: 49x43x13mm
> 
> I think they are normal production, not limited edition, but waiting on confirmation. Me personally if not limited edition, I don't think I will consider buying, the price is at such a premium over the rainbow color b5000 with trantixii. If limited edition, I'd be a little tempted to own the strongest exterior plain black square ever made.


Thank you for sharing this information.

Normal size? Cobarion bezel? Grade 5 Ti? Man, these do not bode well for my wallet. Not at all. Its been two years since I bought a G, time to go big.


----------



## Darkchild

Garbage Lalafell said:


> Some more info from my Casio dealer
> Nov 2021 launch
> MRGB5000D-1 MSRP $3,500 (titanium color)
> MRGB5000B-1 MSRP $4,000 (black color)
> Top bezel: Cobarion
> Band: DAT55G (TiC for titanium color, DLC for black)
> Others: 64 Titanium
> Module: 3501
> Super LED
> "Full time link" Bluetooth
> 200m water rating
> Case size: 49x43x13mm
> 
> I think they are normal production, not limited edition, but waiting on confirmation. Me personally if not limited edition, I don't think I will consider buying, the price is at such a premium over the rainbow color b5000 with trantixii. If limited edition, I'd be a little tempted to own the strongest exterior plain black square ever made.


Thanks for the information. Breaking down the material choices:

Band / Case* - DAT55G
Surface Treatment - TiC (titanium carbide?) for the silver and DLC for the black
Bezel - Cobarion

Could someone in the know help with what these choices mean in the context of being an MRG and the increased cost over the regular Ti models? 

P.S. I understand this doesn't make mention of complexity / assembly / finish etc.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Darkchild said:


> Thanks for the information. Breaking down the material choices:
> 
> Band / Case* - DAT55G
> Surface Treatment - TiC (titanium carbide?) for the silver and DLC for the black
> Bezel - Cobarion
> 
> Could someone in the know help with what these choices mean in the context of being an MRG and the increased cost over the regular Ti models?
> 
> P.S. I understand this doesn't make mention of complexity / assembly / finish etc.


The fact that the bezel is in a different material to the rest of the case confirms the more complex construction which perhaps accounts for some extra cost.



> COBARION® is a cobalt chrome alloy that boasts a hardness more than twice that of stainless steel and that is said to have the brilliant sparkle of platinum.


Presumably, Cobarion is more expensive that normal Titanium.

Titanium Carbide (TiC) is harder to work with and its sources are rarer, both leading to higher cost.

Whether you deem the extra cost representative of the above is purely subjective.


----------



## AlreadyLost

I suspect this will be stunning. It'll have to be given the price increase over the Titanium square


----------



## Orange_GT3

AlreadyLost said:


> I suspect this will be stunning. It'll have to be given the price increase over the Titanium square


Yes. At US$3,700 for the silver version, that is going to be at least AU$5,500 I suspect.


----------



## Ferretnose

I thought Cobarion was a minor empire in the Star Wars universe...


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Limited or not, these specs tell me that Casio's going all-in in terms of materials on this square, which pisses me off because now I'll have to pick one up.





Miklos86 said:


> Thank you for sharing this information.
> 
> Normal size? Cobarion bezel? Grade 5 Ti? Man, these do not bode well for my wallet. Not at all. Its been two years since I bought a G, time to go big.


I truly hope that both of you G-entlemen get one of these MR-Gs. That way I can live vicariously thru your posts. 😆

The only way I'll get one is if I win the lottery. (and I guess I'd have to play it, first..) 

p.s. by comparison, the MR-G squares make the price of the new TVA seem....downright reasonable. 😆


----------



## Pankrates

Time4Playnow said:


> I truly hope that both of you G-entlemen get one of these MR-Gs. That way I can live vicariously thru your posts. 😆
> 
> The only way I'll get one is if I win the lottery. (and I guess I'd have to play it, first..)
> 
> p.s. by comparison, the MR-G squares make the price of the new TVA seem....downright reasonable. 😆


Maybe you can sell your Porter to @kubr1ck to fund it! 🤣🤣


----------



## Pankrates

I just found the ICC certification online. I remember that months ago it appeared but I don't remember it being so much detailed.

From what I quickly saw, it seems the watch will have MB6 as well.
Maybe those who read japanese can tell if there is anything else interesting.






Casio MRG-B5000 NCC CCAE17LP155BT3


Taiwan NCC specificaitons and certification for Casio MRG-B5000 certification ID CCAE17LP155BT3.




 fccid.io


----------



## James142

I have to admit I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the price of this thing. I'm not saying it's not worth it. Heck, I haven't even seen it yet. But man, like T4P said, 4K is quite the premium increase over the reg titanium squares, even the reg MRGs, which are already "premium." I'm not saying I won't get one — I know that trap haha — I'm saying I'm going to have to wait and see. AFAIK these two won't be limited and I can wait and think about it while I'm sipping a beer and enjoying my "garden variety" TVA square 😉 All I'm sayin' is it had better do my laundry or something 😝 Congrats to all of you who have already decided to buy this thing sight unseen. That takes some ⚽⚾ ... but we'll see, won't we? Get ready to flex that wallet and maybe even question your sanity (?) haha 😝🤣🤑 What a fun hobby 🍺


----------



## A.G.

Took me a while to realized the price for these is higher than base model MR-Gs. In my head these were just bellow MR-Gs and basically the top square or digital models. There are some special edition MR-Gs for $8,000 but Casio is saying that not only are these the top of the line square or digital model but their top line, period. 

I like that they used different types of titanium but the price is out of my range. Maybe if they release a perfect special edition that I can consider my final watch I might splurge. Just like other MR-Gs even if I'm not going to buy one I'm glad they exist. They are eye candy and there are people who can afford and enjoy them.


----------



## Wizardskills

A.G. said:


> Took me a while to realized the price for these is higher than base model MR-Gs. In my head these were just bellow MR-Gs and basically the top square or digital models. There are some special edition MR-Gs for $8,000 but Casio is saying that not only are these the top of the line square or digital model but their top line, period.
> 
> I like that they used different types of titanium but the price is out of my range. Maybe if they release a perfect special edition that I can consider my final watch I might splurge. Just like other MR-Gs even if I'm not going to buy one I'm glad they exist. They are eye candy and there are people who can afford and enjoy them.


I agree. From what I'm reading these tick all the right boxes, but I'm not sure I can justify the price - ouch.


----------



## B.Kohr

I have a feeling I might end up with the black one….


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I love how these threads evolve from nope, never, too much, maybe, probably....DEFINITELY!!!! hahaha I'm still in the maybe phase of the Kubler-Ross Stages of G


----------



## B.Kohr

My Ti square would be my favorite watch, if the fit and finish, and the clasp, was a bit better. (Edges are a bit sharp on the links, some manner of glide lock would be nice. Seems like a very small increase in cost would achieve that.)

If the new one has a better level of fit and finish…. I’ll probably wear it over anything else I have/am thinking about buying, except for nostalgic moments when I wear my 1680…

(and, in one way, I like thumbing my nose at pompous jackasses who care about being seen wearing an “expensive” watch, even if I get why for “city” people watches might work, socially, the way a car does for others.)


----------



## kubr1ck

B.Kohr said:


> My Ti square would be my favorite watch, if the fit and finish, and the clasp, was a bit better. (Edges are a bit sharp on the links, some manner of glide lock would be nice. Seems like a very small increase in cost would achieve that.)
> 
> If the new one has a better level of fit and finish…. I’ll probably wear it over anything else I have/am thinking about buying, except for nostalgic moments when I wear my 1680…
> 
> (and, in one way, I like thumbing my nose at pompous jackasses who care about being seen wearing an “expensive” watch, even if I get why for “city” people it might work the way a car does for others.)


Yeah the clasps on pretty much all of my metal squares so far have been sub-par, rattly with unsatisfying latching. But the one on my MRG-G1000 is so superior to anything below it that I'm optimistic about these.


----------



## AlreadyLost

B.Kohr said:


> My Ti square would be my favorite watch, if the fit and finish, and the clasp, was a bit better. (Edges are a bit sharp on the links, some manner of glide lock would be nice. Seems like a very small increase in cost would achieve that.)


It would make their watches so much more comfortable to have an on-the-go adjustable bracelet. They have a diver's extension on the Oceanus - 3 adjustable positions would be perfect. I like the Lock feature on the MR-G clasp, but would much rather a diver's extension. Or maybe a combination of the two 😄


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah the clasps on pretty much all of my metal squares so far have been sub-par, rattly with *unsatisfying latching*. But the one on my MRG-G1000 is so superior to anything below it that I'm optimistic about these.


The latching really irritates me. The majority of my metal squares need to have a finger inserted behind the clasp to ensure secure closure. I find that pretty unacceptable. I have learned now to specifically test them out at the AD. All my recent squares are fine, so maybe they solved the issue.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

AlreadyLost said:


> *It would make their watches so much more comfortable to have an on-the-go adjustable bracelet. *They have a diver's extension on the Oceanus - 3 adjustable positions would be perfect. I like the Lock feature on the MR-G clasp, but would much rather a diver's extension. Or maybe a combination of the two 😄


Yup, same goes for a ton of hands. Frustrating as hell, especially if you own a watch with on the fly adjustment because you can not help but start to see all bracelets through that lense.


----------



## James142

Yeah, a better clasp is definitely worth +$2.5K.

😐😊😂🤣🤯💥

Haha JK you know I'm just trying to justify getting one of these and it's warping my brain 🤣


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> Yeah, a better clasp is definitely worth +$2.5K.
> 
> 😐😊😂🤣🤯💥
> 
> Haha JK you know I'm just trying to justify getting one of these and it's warping my brain 🤣


IMO, wait until the full specs and ALL the detailed info about them comes out. Then it might be easier. (for you) 😆 😆 

I have found I'm an expert at rationalizing any watch purchase - to myself.  😆😆


----------



## Miklos86

James142 said:


> I have to admit I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the price of this thing. I'm not saying it's not worth it. Heck, I haven't even seen it yet. But man, like T4P said, 4K is quite the premium increase over the reg titanium squares, even the reg MRGs, which are already "premium." I'm not saying I won't get one — I know that trap haha — I'm saying I'm going to have to wait and see. AFAIK these two won't be limited and I can wait and think about it while I'm sipping a beer and enjoying my "garden variety" TVA square  All I'm sayin' is it had better do my laundry or something  Congrats to all of you who have already decided to buy this thing sight unseen. That takes some  ... but we'll see, won't we? Get ready to flex that wallet and maybe even question your sanity (?) haha  What a fun hobby


Good thing they don't appear to be limited editions. One could wait a few months or years, see the pics, read the reviews. It's not like it goes obsolete, plus the regular-production MR-Gs are around for quite a few years. 

I intend to get one if it is really that great, but not right at release.


----------



## Darkchild

Miklos86 said:


> Good thing they don't appear to be limited editions. One could wait a few months or years, see the pics, read the reviews. It's not like it goes obsolete, plus the regular-production MR-Gs are around for quite a few years.
> 
> I intend to get one if it is really that great, but not right at release.


lets hope that’s the case. The watch industry has adopted the phrase”Limited Production” which is business speak for - we’ll artificially limit supply of this regular production piece to create scarcity and increase our brand equity whilst ensuring we control pricing.

If you follow the markets you’ll see what’s happening with base metals and production / supply chain costs. These are now to all intent and purposes ‘luxury’ watches and I wouldn’t be surprised if we see a price hike accross the board.


----------



## CasioExplorer

OK, Casio did it right: specs are great. Special mention for the Cobarion bezel 💓 💓 💓


----------



## James142

Pics, I want pics 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## Time4Playnow

Miklos86 said:


> Good thing they don't appear to be limited editions. *One could wait a few months or years, see the pics, read the reviews. It's not like it goes obsolete, plus the regular-production MR-Gs are around for quite a few years*.
> 
> I intend to get one if it is really that great, but not right at release.


It's for this reason that I'll never say never when it comes to these.  I know I'm highly unlikely to get one anytime soon (esp since I'm getting the TVA), BUT I wouldn't rule it out sometime (probably years) down the road. IF the specs are that good, and the watch impresses me as being worth it. So far though, IMO we know next to nothing - only a few bits and pieces of info.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ferretnose said:


> I thought Cobarion was a minor empire in the Star Wars universe...


its actually tony cobarion, one of the sub contractors that worked on the second death star, hes still going on about how much he got screwed with that deal.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

PacParts Inc. listed them in their database:


----------



## Miklos86

AstroAtlantique said:


> PacParts Inc. listed them in their database:
> View attachment 16185498


They edge closer and closer... thank you for sharing the info!


----------



## mtb2104

I might just get one, if it looks Gooooooood.


----------



## Miklos86

I am so stup.... obsessed. Don't even want to get this one at release, yet here I am surfing the web 22:30 CET as the embargo was supposed to be lifted on the 23th and its already 23th in Japan... This is madness.

Anyway, I came across this article:









「MRG-B5000」最新情報！ベゼルがコバリオン、バンドがチタン、DLC加工、価格は462,000円。まもなく公式発表か。 : great G-SHOCK world


最高峰G-SHOCK「MRG-B5000」の追加情報です。



gshockjp.blog.jp





It says in Google translate that "It is said that the release schedule in November has been postponed". So we might need to wait a little longer for release.


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> It says in Google translate that "It is said that the release schedule in November has been postponed". So we might need to wait a little longer for release.


Maybe there is a global shortage of cobarion.  In any case, my bank account is relieved by this news, lol.


----------



## TTV

Unfortunately Tokyo Twilight took my last "watch coins" for this year, new budget available after new year 😔 



https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000d-1dr.htm





https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000b-1dr.htm


----------



## mtb2104

TTV said:


> Unfortunately Tokyo Twilight took my last "watch coins" for this year, new budget available after new year 😔
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000d-1dr.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000b-1dr.htm



Silver it is...


----------



## CasioExplorer

I prefer the grey one. Already 400€ saved 😂😂😂

This is the ultimate metal square though: highly durable TI case and bracelet with a "bezel" resistant to scratches (cobarion). It's going to last long and has a timeless design. It "almost" makes sense 😋


----------



## Miklos86

TTV said:


> Unfortunately Tokyo Twilight took my last "watch coins" for this year, new budget available after new year
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000d-1dr.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000b-1dr.htm


It says 0mm diameter and 0ATM for the silver. Casio, come on, how will I shower with this G Shock? 



TTV great find thank you for sharing. I'm undecided between the two.


----------



## felixgogo

Why is the black 400 pounds more? Cynical pricing IMO.


----------



## Orange_GT3

TTV said:


> Unfortunately Tokyo Twilight took my last "watch coins" for this year, new budget available after new year 😔
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000d-1dr.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000b-1dr.htm


Those links automatically priced up in AUD for me and I wasn pleasantly surprised by the number I saw. $4361 for the silver model, my choice, is actually pretty acceptable. Although, I suppose there would be import costs to consider since HWG is not an Aus-based seller.


----------



## GrouchoM

Is its module unique to this MR-G?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

felixgogo said:


> Why is the black 400 pounds more? Cynical pricing IMO.


Casio's justification is that applying the black finish costs more than not applying it.

For the same reason the silver SS model (GMW-B5000D-1) is the cheapest and black, gold, red etc are about 10% more expensive.

It's priced as a luxury watch, therefore the price is highly inflated versus the production cost. That is the nature of luxury watches, you must accept it when you enter that realm. The good news is that you don't have to buy it; nobody is forcing you to.


----------



## Orange_GT3

GrouchoM said:


> Is its module unique to this MR-G?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Assuming that the module is 3501, as rumoured, then yes, it is unique to this model.


----------



## Miklos86

There seems to be nothing special on the display: MB6, Bluetooth, solar, usual button layout, same old. Beyond the MR-G badge there is nothing that would distinguish this one from the rest of the metal squares, nothing that would hint at any added capability of the new module. We'll see.


----------



## B.Kohr

Agreed…. And yet, I’ll probably buy both….


----------



## James142

One thing I think they got right (if the pics are accurate) is the "bezel" (haha see what I did there) on the silver version is brushed. Now no one will have to go at it with a bead blaster or a scouring pad like so many did with the silver steel B5K square.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

James142 said:


> One thing I think they got right (if the pics are accurate) is the "bezel" (haha see what I did there) on the silver version is brushed. Now no one will have to go at it with a bead blaster or a scouring pad like so many did with the silver steel B5K square.



I actually quite like the polish on the B5K's, it gives the watches some character, more of that jewellery type of look than just 'tool-y' if that makes sense. By the pictures it looks like your observation is accurate, all brushed surfaces on the bezelcase as well as on the casebezel. Both fine choices. Im still trying to figure out where the rest of that money is going if the module is staying the same or be marginally different than the current flagship module.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I wonder if I sold all my watches apart from my DW5000, would I be able to justify the black one...
Probably not


----------



## GrouchoM

Does this get GPS like most other MR-Gs?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

GrouchoM said:


> Does this get GPS like most other MR-Gs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I don't think so. If it did it would be noted on the dial, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm scratching my head about the material difference from the GMW-B5000s - like GPS would be - but so far there isn't any evidence of that.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Miklos86 said:


> I don't think so. If it did it would be noted on the dial, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm scratching my head about the material difference from the GMW-B5000s - like GPS would be - but so far there isn't any evidence of that.


Agreed. Casio billboards everything on the display so if that was the case we would know. My guess is the only difference will be that it offers some different BT functionality via the MRG app. 
In all honesty, I don't care that much about the module. There really isn't even a current module in the lineup that is particularly special in terms of functionality and that really fires up the old WIS loins for me. MRGs for me are about the finish, design, and materials and it looks like they are going to deliver on that end with the cobarion bezel, crisper lines and details, grade 5 Ti, completely new and unique bezel design, and even some differences in the bracelet snd probably a lot more that I'm not really aware of. Is that worth it? Not sure, but either way I don't think any module would move me one way or another.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Mr.Jones82 said:


> MRGs for me are about the finish, design, and materials


100%!

For analog MR-Gs I would add hands speed and smoothness as well.


----------



## Jeddix

I really don't get why everybody is complaining about the module of this. The MRG-B1000 and B2000 also have the exact same module as the MTG-B1000 and B2000 that are way cheaper and nobody complains about that.


----------



## wrsmith

The module functions have not been confirmed. It certainly looks identical to 3459, and the leaked certification also suggested that the module was the same. But the module # is new as I revealed here, so one could assume there are some new functions (or technical improvements). 

We will find out soon ...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

wrsmith said:


> The module functions have not been confirmed. It certainly looks identical to 3459, and the leaked certification also suggested that the module was the same. But the module # is new as I revealed here, so one could assume there are some new functions (or technical improvements).
> 
> We will find out soon ...


I suspect the module will not have any new features, I reckon it'll be slightly different in the way it is made to fit the new model, something as small as antenna placement for example


----------



## Ferretnose

I'm visualizing a group of Casio execs pouring their next round of sake and asking each other, "Can you believe we priced these things that high, and people are lining up to buy them? _Kanpai!_"

So don't be surprised when the next "Hanna Barbera" grade MR-G carries a list price between $10,000 and $11,000. And the next regular ol' Ti Square retails for at least $500 more than the TVA. After all, now that Casio knows what the market will bear, the sky's the limit.


----------



## A.G.

Ferretnose said:


> I'm visualizing a group of Casio execs pouring their next round of sake and asking each other, "Can you believe we priced these things that high, and people are lining up to buy them? _Kanpai!_"
> 
> So don't be surprised when the next "Hanna Barbera" grade MR-G carries a list price between $10,000 and $11,000. And the next regular ol' Ti Square retails for at least $500 more than the TVA. After all, now that Casio knows what the market will bear, the sky's the limit.


You said it perfectly. There are markets for these products so it would be foolish for Casio not to make them. It's not like they are stopping production on their models for other markets.

New titanium squares models have never increased in price in the US. I don't see why they would go up in price unless they do something significantly different. I'm all for Casio making unique special edition models and pricing them accordingly. Based on their marketing for limited edition MR-Gs I think they are worth the price. I've heard people take issue with special editions being simple color swaps. The alternative to color swaps is not going to be cheap.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I've seen a post on Livedoor G-Shock blog which states, if I'm not mistaken and my Google Translator didn't mess up anything, that the watch may be released in November or even at the beginning of the next year:

・ It is unknown how much the release

　will be postponed. There is no doubt that the November release has been postponed, but it is unknown how much the release has been postponed.
　
　As I wrote before, it is highly possible that detailed model information has already been distributed to many stakeholders. So preparations for release are in progress.
　According to one theory, the release has been postponed until next year, but since the grounds for the postponement are unclear, we do not know how much the release will be postponed at this time.
　
　G-SHOCK news releases will be announced generally in the second half of the month.
　As for October, Ryo Ishikawa's signature model "GM-2100RI21-7AJR" seems to be the last watch-related news, so the news release of "MRG-B5000" will be early next month.


Here's the link:








欧州の時計店に「MRG-B5000」の購入ページが登場！日本型番「MRG-B5000B-1JR」、「MRG-B5000D-1JR」。 : great G-SHOCK world


新作G-SHOCK「MRG-B5000」の購入ページについて書いています。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## L&W

TTV said:


> Unfortunately Tokyo Twilight took my last "watch coins" for this year, new budget available after new year 😔
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000d-1dr.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hollandwatchgroup.com/g-shock-mr-g-the-origin-trantixxii-titanium-case-g-shock-mrg-b5000b-1dr.htm


I wouldn't mind if they come in these tins if they cut the price in half. 🤣🤣


----------



## TTV

L&W said:


> I wouldn't mind if they come in these tins if they cut the price in half. 🤣🤣
> View attachment 16197441


Yep, the box is not yet up to the MRG-level, unless the material is something really extraordinary 😄 Maybe there will be something else for the packaging 🤔


----------



## AstroAtlantique

TTV said:


> Yep, the box is not yet up to the MRG-level, unless the material is something really extraordinary  Maybe there will be something else for the packaging


That's for sure I suppose. I think that pic is only a placeholder.
MR-Gs' boxes are usually wood made and very well made in comparison to the classic GS tin.


----------



## Miklos86

AstroAtlantique said:


> I've seen a post on Livedoor G-Shock blog which states, if I'm not mistaken and my Google Translator didn't mess up anything, that the watch may be released in November or even at the beginning of the next year:
> 
> ・ It is unknown how much the release
> 
> will be postponed. There is no doubt that the November release has been postponed, but it is unknown how much the release has been postponed.
> 
> As I wrote before, it is highly possible that detailed model information has already been distributed to many stakeholders. So preparations for release are in progress.
> According to one theory, the release has been postponed until next year, but since the grounds for the postponement are unclear, we do not know how much the release will be postponed at this time.
> 
> G-SHOCK news releases will be announced generally in the second half of the month.
> As for October, Ryo Ishikawa's signature model "GM-2100RI21-7AJR" seems to be the last watch-related news, so the news release of "MRG-B5000" will be early next month.
> 
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 欧州の時計店に「MRG-B5000」の購入ページが登場！日本型番「MRG-B5000B-1JR」、「MRG-B5000D-1JR」。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 新作G-SHOCK「MRG-B5000」の購入ページについて書いています。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp


Nice find, thanks for sharing. The Casio execs have taken note of my solemn vow of watch purchasing abstinence for this year and acted accordingly. There is no other logical explanation.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ferretnose said:


> I'm visualizing a group of Casio execs pouring their next round of sake and asking each other, "Can you believe we priced these things that high, and people are lining up to buy them? _Kanpai!_"
> 
> So don't be surprised when the next "Hanna Barbera" grade MR-G carries a list price between $10,000 and $11,000. And the next regular ol' Ti Square retails for at least $500 more than the TVA. After all, now that Casio knows what the market will bear, the sky's the limit.


as opposed to other watch brands that coast along on name alone? 😂


----------



## TTR350

Here again everything summarized what one knows and what one does not know.... 









G-Shock MR-G "The Origin" Series: What we know so far


The MR-G "The Origin" MRG-B5000 series was reportedly planned for a November 2021 release, but apparently it has been postponed. We've seen what appears to be




www.g-central.com


----------



## Pankrates

wrsmith said:


> The module functions have not been confirmed. It certainly looks identical to 3459, and the leaked certification also suggested that the module was the same. But the module # is new as I revealed here, so one could assume there are some new functions (or technical improvements).
> 
> We will find out soon ...


If not for you, I'd be thinking the modules are the same! You gave me a little hope but still my best bet is that the updated module is regarding how the Bluetooth works and nothing else. The MR-Gs have a dedicated software and work slightly different than the G-Shock connected. Also, in the FCC specs, we can see the Bluetooth specs is different than the 3459. 
I really hope I'm wrong though. Even though GPS is out of the equation (it is not in FCC specs, there is no GPS word in the watch), it would be cool if the Casio gave us other small features like repeated timer.


----------



## wrsmith

Perhaps 3501 incorporates some requested improvements over 3459/3461. In which case, perhaps we should think back about what people have been requesting in the last couple of years?

One of the most requested features on 3459/3461 is to see the battery % on the watch. 

Another requested feature is to easily see the time of last successful sync (this can be done on 3459/3461 with an obscure button sequence)


----------



## Paul R

Yeah I'd suppose that specifics of the module are around using the MR-G app functions. I also suppose it's still STN. Could maybe be some changes to the LEDs like dual LEDs aiming upward like in the GBX100? A change to the reminder LED?

In fact, you know what? I can't find any reference to any MR-G's having something like the GWM-B5000 series' Point Memory or Reminder functions. Perhaps they replace the reminder and point memory functions with something else? What's a MR-G-type function they would have instead of those?

To wrsmith's point about what people have requested since their release, I think people have said that the point memory seems.. a little... brace for the pun... >POINTLESS!!<

Well sorry you all had to endure that, if not for a second time since it seems like something someone has come up with before.

So I guess that's my entry into the WUS MR-G square feature pool. STN, rearranged LEDs, point memory and/or reminders replaced, I'm sure it will still have phone finder. Or maybe it's a virtually identical manual of operation and just connects to the MR-G app?


----------



## GrouchoM

I use point memory. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

GrouchoM said:


> I use point memory.


I do... I mean I did, maybe 3 times. It's a bit of a gimmick. I don't think that I would miss it.


----------



## wrsmith

Here is the 3501 user manual: there does not appear to be any new features ..

The app has changed, it is using a newly released "Casio Watches" app instead of "G-Shock connected".



https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3501.pdf


----------



## AstroAtlantique

wrsmith said:


> Here is the 3501 user manual: there does not appear to be any new features ..
> 
> The app has changed, it is using a newly released "Casio Watches" app instead of "G-Shock connected".
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3501.pdf


Thank you for posting this!
I was looking for it yesterday on the Casio support pdf finder tool


----------



## AstroAtlantique

wrsmith said:


> Here is the 3501 user manual: there does not appear to be any new features ..
> 
> The app has changed, it is using a newly released "Casio Watches" app instead of "G-Shock connected".
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3501.pdf


The app also looks to be already available on the Play Store!


----------



## Orange_GT3

wrsmith said:


> a newly released "Casio Watches" app


Looking at the Google Play Store listing for this app, it only lists the Oceanus OCW-S6000. From its name, I thought it might be a replacement for the myriad of apps that Casio have.

CASIO WATCHES - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Pankrates

wrsmith said:


> Perhaps 3501 incorporates some requested improvements over 3459/3461. In which case, perhaps we should think back about what people have been requesting in the last couple of years?
> 
> One of the most requested features on 3459/3461 is to see the battery % on the watch.
> 
> Another requested feature is to easily see the time of last successful sync (this can be done on 3459/3461 with an obscure button sequence)


You are so right about the requested features. I have the regular TB1 square and the things I'd like to change are:

1 - Battery display in the module
2 - Possibility to select which synch method has priority. 
3 - Turn Bluetooth On/Off easily without unpairing. 
4 - Check the few last synch times separated by Bluetooth and MB6

To turn it on and off is possible in the module but involves too much effort. To check the time of the MB6 is also possible like you said but not too practical as well. 

But my main issue is with the battery checking. 
This becomes a concern as the watch gets into the price of a "I want this to last many many years" piece. Apps may no longer be updated and Bluetooth as a technology can easily become something as technological as a flexible 8 inch floppy disk (the IBM one)

When that happens, what will become of my $4k watch? It doesn't matter if my eyes will be on something else at that time. But today, if I'm going to buy such an expensive piece, I don't want the feeling there will be a moment when I no longer will be able to check how much battery the watch has without keeping very old technology around.


----------



## Undo Button

*The app has changed, it is using a newly released "Casio Watches" app instead of "G-Shock connected".

the name "G-Shock connected" sounds much cooler!*


----------



## Orange_GT3

I just installed the Android version of the new app to see what would happen if I tried to connect my MTG-B2000. I didn't get that far because you need a Casio ID to use the app and register a watch and I couldn't be bothered setting up an account. It looks like you will be able to acces the manual and maybe view warranty information for all watches and interact with the Bluetooth enabled watches.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Orange_GT3 said:


> I do... I mean I did, maybe 3 times. It's a bit of a gimmick. I don't think that I would miss it.


It's nice if you have a few important dates set up each year or month that you want to keep track of easily. That being said if you forgot to wear that specific watch that day and you dont have the same dates set up in all your point memory watches then yeah it's pretty much a useless gimmick. 

What I like about it is the red LED lights that appear to be in the watch, because they light up after the blue/white LEDs that are used for the light function. Sadly they are only to be used for the point memory function, and I haven't encountered any other setting or function that uses them. I would have much rather had these red LEDs be incorporated into other, more useful functions as well.


----------



## TTR350

Does this mean that the MRG-B5000 works with a conventional G-Shock app? 

I thought all MRG models (of course only those that are compatible) use the special Casio MRG app?!


----------



## Dan GSR

$4k and same module....


----------



## Hexanaut

These are going to need to be a massive step up in finishing to justify the price.


----------



## Ferretnose

No need to justify the price. This is purely a luxury item - not a watch per se but a status symbol that happens to be a watch. The price justifies the price. Casio is hardly alone in this - I'm just a bit sorry they've jumped on the train.


----------



## Hexanaut

Ferretnose said:


> No need to justify the price. This is purely a luxury item - not a watch per se but a status symbol that happens to be a watch. The price justifies the price. Casio is hardly alone in this - I'm just a bit sorry they've jumped on the train.


Yeah I get that but for me personally it's going to have to be ridiculously good. Most watches are pretty much jewelery now. So they enter into a relm of actual jewelery and fine machining and finishing etc with this price bracket which for me makes me consider other options if I were to spend that much.


----------



## Ferretnose

Good point, Hexanaut. I initially passed on the original black Ti square because it was basically indistinguishable from a $50 resin square. Too much wealth to pay for too much stealth. With the camo and multi-color versions, I came to appreciate them as sort of a jest, a perhaps ironic comment on style and status symbols. These MR-Gs take the joke too far, in my view. But doubtless there will be plenty of folks willing to play along.


----------



## Hexanaut

No doubt they will be awesome as usual with mrg models but yeah I agree Ferretnose. At this point they are basically charging what they feel like. When will they stop messing about and make a titanium f91w?!


----------



## Pankrates

For those who have opened the "Casio Watches", can you identify the watch to the left and to the right of the MRG-B5000? In particular the ana-digi watch to the right intrigues me.
Though I'm not at all surprised, I'm also disappointed the module is basically the same.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Pankrates said:


> For those who have opened the "Casio Watches", can you identify the watch to the left and to the right of the MRG-B5000? In particular the ana-digi watch to the right intrigues me.
> Though I'm not at all surprised, I'm also disappointed the module is basically the same.


I suppose they're just drawings not depicting any particular watch: if you look closely the square you are referring to has the upper an lower edges of the top part of the bezel a bit protruding (as on the gw b5600, for example) while the MRG doesn't.


----------



## GrouchoM

By the time Gs went metal at an increased cost, they entered into jewelry. Based on their listing of protections (shock, water, vibration, etc.), the metal exterior adds nothing but being and mass. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I thought the point memory was the location/time memory. That's what I use. The event reminder is virtually useless. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

GrouchoM said:


> thought the point memory was the location/time memory.


It is.


----------



## GrouchoM

Orange_GT3 said:


> It is.


Then, yes, I use it a fair amount. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose

GrouchoM said:


> By the time Gs went metal at an increased cost, they entered into jewelry. Based on their listing of protections (shock, water, vibration, etc.), the metal exterior adds nothing but being and mass.


To be fair, metal will take more abuse than resin. Especially when it comes to attaching the strap. I've heard of springbars being ripped out of resin cases. The GMW-B5000 cases, with their stout cross bars, are probably the overall toughest g-shocks. Though I suspect resin is better at absorbing/dissipating shocks. 

You are right about the mass and especially about the bling. Had Casio determined to build the ultimate drive-a-tank-over-it watch, they've have made a basic black steel (or raw titanium) cased model. Instead, they are apprently channeling R**** by transmuting a tool watch into a luxury item and charging highly inflated prices. Have to admit, though, it seems to be working for them.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Pankrates said:


> But my main issue is with the battery checking.
> This becomes a concern as the watch gets into the price of a "I want this to last many many years" piece. Apps may no longer be updated and Bluetooth as a technology can easily become something as technological as a flexible 8 inch floppy disk (the IBM one)
> 
> When that happens, what will become of my $4k watch? It doesn't matter if my eyes will be on something else at that time. But today, if I'm going to buy such an expensive piece, I don't want the feeling there will be a moment when I no longer will be able to check how much battery the watch has without keeping very old technology around.


By the time this tech becomes really obsolete most buyers will have already spent far far more than that amount in phones/computers etc. Heck I just spent 1200€ recently on my Iphone 12 Pro Max and I'll probably change it in 2 to 3 years.

I also know that my MR-G is fully usable even without an app and since I expect the app to be available for at least 10 to 15 years, I'm not too worried


----------



## Paul R

I use the point memory and reminders on my 5000TB. I was just pointing out that it was a common complaint about the feature.I use the point memory mostly because it also does a manual BT time sync but also sometimes when I'm traveling to record locations. I use the phone finder pretty often, once a week or so. I use the reminders for the first and third of the month and sometimes other events. One of the less praised features, custom worldtime cities, is my second favorite among the uncommon 3459 module features.

I'm not worried about Bluetooth in the next twenty to thirty years and I think it will hang around longer than that. Even as other standards come along I think something that can at least emulate Bluetooth will be around for decades at least. I think it's more likey, but still an outside chance, that Casio just stops developing the apps.


----------



## Paul R

As to the crying over the price of the full metals. They are made in Japan and will be the most enduring line of G-Shock squares. Consider that the GW-5000 is $300, not because it's a screwdown case but because it's made in Japan. In 30 years any existing original bezels and straps for the GW-5000 will be crumbling and people will be wearing their "hero" 2018 GW-5000 with no bezel. For $200 more the entire GWM-B5000D bezel and bracelet is stainless and newer module.

Christ, are you guys so miserable about everything? You spend vacations complaining about how you could sit in a lawn chair and get drunk on Early Times in your back yard?


----------



## CasioExplorer

Paul R said:


> I think it's more likey, but still an outside chance, that Casio just stops developing the apps.


Indeed


----------



## Viper45

AstroAtlantique said:


> Yep, I'm more prone to think that this square will be "maxed out" in terms of finishing but, since it will "only" be 3K, as you pointed out, not a "hand built" MR-G as the Gassan or the Shougeki.
> 
> That said, assuming this watch is real, since no photo are available (nor they'll be for pretty long if it's an Anniversary model), nothing stops us to imagine
> so...
> What you guys would like to see with this extremely high end (and pricey) square?


A new module. I don't want to pay big bucks for a dressed up GW-B5600.


----------



## FROG

I forgot what we were all talking about again...


----------



## yonsson

Why get the new MRG instead of the cheaper TVA? At least the TVA has some new innovations. I don’t call a separate bezel “innovation”.


----------



## Miklos86

yonsson said:


> Why get the new MRG instead of the cheaper TVA? At least the TVA has some new innovations. I don’t call a separate bezel “innovation”.


I'd wait for the actual release of the watch before passing judgment.


----------



## babylon19

What's the latest expected release date?


----------



## complexcarbs

babylon19 said:


> What's the latest expected release date?


My casio order is telling me 11/10


----------



## yonsson

Miklos86 said:


> I'd wait for the actual release of the watch before passing judgment.


Fair point!


----------



## Wools

I'm sure the future watch will be impressive and almost a what if exercise of creating the original G Square but in metal / precious metal but with the retro module as the display. Or could we get a full digital display? That would ruin the retro aesthetic somewhat, like adding an OLED display to a Submariner, but I wonder which way Casio is heading?

Also, as a few hundered pounds purchase, a well made resin G-Shock makes sense, for myself. At £1400, the new TVA is an absured amount of money but for the material and the LE feel they're going for, it is just about justifiable. If we are talking £3K and up for this MR-G... I struggle to see my own desire to purcase it.

I'm sure it'll be epic though and if they go high end all over, maybe it can be justified.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> Why get the new MRG instead of the cheaper TVA? At least the TVA has some new innovations. I don’t call a separate bezel “innovation”.


Better finish and design with a cobarion bezel, crisper lines and details, grade 5 Ti, completely new and unique bezel design, and even some differences in the bracelet and probably a lot more that I'm not really aware of...so yeah, I don't really think the TVA holds a candle to it personally. Whether or not that means it is worth the steep price tag, only you can decide.


----------



## kubr1ck

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Better finish and design with a cobarion bezel, crisper lines and details, grade 5 Ti, completely new and unique bezel design, and even some differences in the bracelet and probably a lot more that I'm not really aware of...so yeah, I don't really think the TVA holds a candle to it personally. Whether or not that means it is worth the steep price tag, only you can decide.


Who are we kidding, we're gonna sell our kidneys for this one once we see it in the flesh.  Check out the finish of the cobarion bezel on the MRG-G2000CB. It's a thing of beauty.








(Photo: @nkwatchy)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> Who are we kidding, we're gonna sell our kidneys for this one once we see it in the flesh.  Check out the finish of the cobarion bezel on the MRG-G2000CB. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo: @nkwatchy)


Must....cover........eyes...........


----------



## yonsson

I don’t know what cobarion is, but Sinn, Damasco and other brands have been using hardened materials for ages. What are the chances cobarion is the same stuff that SEIKO called “ever brilliant” whatever?


----------



## B.Kohr

Yeah…. On the “list” for a Milgauss and a GMT, but I think those two are definitely getting bought first…. (Well, at least before the GMT. I really like the Milgauss)


----------



## eurocopter




----------



## Chevy Suburban

eurocopter said:


>


Awesome!

Source??


----------



## J__D

Wish it didn't have a red line on the screen with the brushed titanium. Red works well with black for me. 

In fact, I'm happy it's red, saves me some money, not sure a slightly higher finish can justify the cost, but maybe real life photos can change my mind. 

If you can remove links by pressing on the little holes, Cartier Santos style, that would be cool though


----------



## FROG

Oh my...









Looks like an accidental leak...ouch...


----------



## GrouchoM

FROG said:


> Oh my...
> View attachment 16222873
> 
> 
> Looks like an accidental leak...ouch...


Do you mean your soiled yourself in excitement?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

J__D said:


> If you can remove links by pressing on the little holes, Cartier Santos style, that would be cool though


I understand this reference.


----------



## Orange_GT3

It looks lovely but I'm not sure whether it is "MR-G lovely"....


----------



## babylon19

Missed it! Pics now disappeared?


----------



## kubr1ck

The flat silver finish looks a little bland to me, but I'm glad they kept the clasp lock. Hopefully the titanium looks warmer in real world photos.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> The flat silver finish looks a little bland to me, but I'm glad they kept the clasp lock. Hopefully the titanium looks warmer in real world photos.


It's too bad they didn't also include a tool-free clasp micro-adjustment like they have on some of the Oceanus models. This should really be standard on any metal Casio with a bracelet. It's a very useful feature.


----------



## FROG

GrouchoM said:


> Do you mean your soiled yourself in excitement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Hahah! I didn't even consider it...that's a good one 

I was actually referring to the fact that these pics are from the Macy's web site  in place of the tokyo sunset watch! Hence the accidental leak!


----------



## GrouchoM

FROG said:


> Hahah! I didn't even consider it...that's a good one
> 
> I was actually referring to the fact that these pics are from the Macy's web site  in place of the tokyo sunset watch! Hence the accidental leak!


I know what you meant... I was just kidding. What's the MSRP expected to be? 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

Just rumors of 300k JPY (according to G-Shock MRG-B5000 is reportedly planned for future release – G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog)

According to Macy's, it's $600


----------



## babylon19

eurocopter said:


>


Am I the only one that can't see these pics?


----------



## Orange_GT3

babylon19 said:


> Am I the only one that can't see these pics?


It would seem that way. Adblocker?


----------



## TTV

babylon19 said:


> Am I the only one that can't see these pics?


I can see them clearly in the post and all can be opened separately as well. 

Do you get some notifications or warnings or ... ? Are the pics visible as blocks or similar?


----------



## Hexanaut

eurocopter said:


>


Good images. Looks like there are small inserts of different material or polished circles of the same material in the bezel and bracelet "rivets".

Edit - maybe those little inserts are silver and justify the asking price?


----------



## wrsmith

babylon19 said:


> Am I the only one that can't see these pics?


They are hosted on Macys website so maybe it is blocked in your country. I attached them to the post so you can see them now.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Hexanaut said:


> Good images. Looks like there are small inserts of different material or polished circles of the same material in the bezel and bracelet "rivets".
> 
> Edit - maybe those little inserts are silver and justify the asking price?


Yes, the asking price is now totally justified, I am now willing to pay tenfold the cost of a regular B5K for the silver rivets.


----------



## babylon19

wrsmith said:


> They are hosted on Macys website so maybe it is blocked in your country. I attached them to the post so you can see them now.


Thanks! Squint and it's a GMW-B5000D-1!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

The Cobarion bezel will be polished (I assume), but the rest of the case appears to be brushed. Nice.


----------



## Darkchild

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The Cobarion bezel will be polished (I assume), but the rest of the case appears to be brushed. Nice.


This is what I'm hoping. It appears brushed in the picture but that's likely just the perspective.


----------



## Wizardskills

Epic. Looks great! I'm sure it'll be far more impressive in the metal.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Am I missing something, or does this look very similar to the GMWB5000D-1. I don't understand the excitement. I was hoping for a unique MR-G inspired look.


----------



## TTV

AlreadyLost said:


> Am I missing something, or does this look very similar to the GMWB5000D-1. I don't understand the excitement. I was hoping for a unique MR-G inspired look.
> View attachment 16223637


Good point, I fully agree 👍 The original GMW steel version looks even better 😍


----------



## wrsmith

We have seen many pics (for months) so what we are waiting for now is the official web page and an *explanation of the watch* - what is so good about it, how it is made etc. This has been delayed from the original date but the latest info I have is that it is coming very soon.


----------



## Hexanaut

Chevy Suburban said:


> Yes, the asking price is now totally justified, I am now willing to pay tenfold the cost of a regular B5K for the silver rivets.


Yes, I'm looking forward to the blurb they will use to justify the predicted cost. That will be a piece of literary art in itself I'm sure. As just mentioned this makes the original full metal squares an absolute steal. Bargain of the century if you get the silver one.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

AlreadyLost said:


> Am I missing something, or does this look very similar to the GMWB5000D-1. I don't understand the excitement. I was hoping for a unique MR-G inspired look.
> View attachment 16223637











No, but … but … but you don’t understand … the finishing is just on a completely different level … the zaratsu polishing is totally not a gimmick … making the bezel out of 10 pieces instead of just 1 piece increases the structural integrity by a 1000-fold … and don’t even get me started about the rivets, they are made from silver coroborium harvested from the fillings of past emporers and their extended family …

-Future MRG B5000 owners


----------



## complexcarbs

FROG said:


> Just rumors of 300k JPY (according to G-Shock MRG-B5000 is reportedly planned for future release – G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog)
> 
> According to Macy's, it's $600


Add a 3 before that 6.


----------



## Hexanaut

Lol. Dont get me wrong its worth the cost. I'm getting a couple so I can keep one in good condition in its box. What even is coroborium? Who even cares, just buy it its great.


----------



## HiggsBoson

AlreadyLost said:


> Am I missing something, or does this look very similar to the GMWB5000D-1. I don't understand the excitement. I was hoping for a unique MR-G inspired look.
> View attachment 16223637


Yeah, I see your point. For what Casio appears to be asking for the watch, I can't help feeling a little underwhelmed. I was hoping for something, how shall I say this, 'special'.
It's a big price hike from the 'standard' GMW-B5000 yet it looks uncomfortably similar, to my eye's anyway.


----------



## Ottovonn

wrsmith said:


> They are hosted on Macys website so maybe it is blocked in your country. I attached them to the post so you can see them now.


Are these official photos? They look nice but pretty similar to the original full metal. I am a bit underwhelmed but I do like the classic look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

Chevy Suburban said:


> No, but … but … but you don’t understand … the finishing is just on a completely different level … the zaratsu polishing is totally not a gimmick … making the bezel out of 10 pieces instead of just 1 piece increases the structural integrity by a 1000-fold … and don’t even get me started about the rivets, they are made from silver coroborium harvested from the fillings of past emporers and their extended family …
> 
> -Future MRG B5000 owners


rotfl

Don't forget that that the MRG-B5000 was forged in the fires of Mount Doom, taken by Kikuo Ibe from the hand of Sauron himself.


----------



## Hexanaut

One G to rule them all, one G to find them, One G to bring them all and in the darkness bind them. ..see now if it makes you invisible I'll conceed that it's money well spent.


----------



## Ferretnose

Nice to see some decent pics. Confirms my view that this is the ultimate in-joke, the apotheosis of a cheap-and-cheerful beater for those with lots of disposable income. An indulgence, a status symbol no one else will recognize (unless one attends a G-event.) That's cool. And while I do have a sense of humor about these things (my TVA is on order,) IMNSHO this takes the joke too far. Still, I hope buyers will enjoy their M(aximum)R(evenue)G squares and wear them in good health.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Ferretnose said:


> Nice to see some decent pics. Confirms my view that this is the ultimate in-joke, the apotheosis of a cheap-and-cheerful beater for those with lots of disposable income. An indulgence, a status symbol no one else will recognize (unless one attends a G-event.) That's cool. And while I do have a sense of humor about these things (my TVA is on order,) IMNSHO this takes the joke too far. Still, I hope buyers will enjoy their M(aximum)R(evenue)G squares and wear them in good health.


Haha yeah that seems like a good acronym for these models. I agree the joke has gone too far now but I am nonetheless excited to see what they've come up with this time.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hexanaut said:


> One G to rule them all, one G to find them, One G to bring them all and in the darkness bind them. ..see now if it makes you invisible I'll conceed that it's money well spent.


Lol!
What about the solid gold one then?
🥲


----------



## wrsmith

Ottovonn said:


> Are these official photos? They look nice but pretty similar to the original full metal. I am a bit underwhelmed but I do like the classic look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, they are official photos. They were made available to stores so they can prepare their listings. Someone in Macys goofed up and put them in the B5000PB listing.


----------



## Ottovonn

wrsmith said:


> Indeed, they are official photos. They were made available to stores so they can prepare their listings. Someone in Macys goofed up and put them in the B5000PB listing.


Thanks for confirming. The MRG does look nice. I’m sure it’s something that needs to be seen in person to be fully appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

I really like the look! I like the finishing because I would prefer a less shiny surface. Is the pricing expected to be out of this world?


----------



## wrsmith

Ginseng108 said:


> I really like the look! I like the finishing because I would prefer a less shiny surface. Is the pricing expected to be out of this world?


$3500 for silver. $4000 for black.


----------



## Hexanaut

AstroAtlantique said:


> Lol!
> What about the solid gold one then?
> 🥲


Probably makes you sprout wings and turn into a eagle/wizard with ultimate power if you wear it?! Again well worth the price of admission.


----------



## kubr1ck

wrsmith said:


> Indeed, they are official photos. They were made available to stores so they can prepare their listings. Someone in Macys goofed up and put them in the B5000PB listing.


What's funny is that the PB (Tokyo Twilight) is also a square in high demand and limited production. Someone who is in the market for the PB should buy this one and see what happens. Maybe Macy's will ship out a $3,500 MR-G square.


----------



## Pankrates

These posts woke up my inner cynic which tells me that the MR-G Square was born in Casio headquarters out of a discussion between none other than Mr. G-Shock himself and his team. The conversation which went like the following:

Kikuo Ibe:
Ok, guys. We all know how devoted our fans are to the brand and how iconic traditional squares are. Their devotion must be translated in money. Not only from people who will buy many of the same watch for a different color but if they love our brand so much, they should open their pockets in proportion to their love.

Team G-Shock:
Master, which material can we use?

Kikuo Ibe:
Anything you fancy and you manage to incorporate to the G-Shock theme.

Team G-Shock:
But master, surely people will laugh at us if we came up with some crazy expensive material, no?

Kikuo Ibe:
Little grasshoppers, you all have much to learn. Let me show you.

*Full sapphire prototype was born*

Team G-Shock:
Wow, master, that's amazing. But how high can we go when it comes to the price.

Kikuo Ibe:
As high as your heart leads you to. Search your feelings.

Team G-Shock:
Seriously, c'mon. This is not the time for Obi Wan's mumbo jumbo. No one would pay $10,000 in a $100 watch.

Kikuo Ibe:
Little grasshoppers. You all have so much to learn.

*18k Gold G-Shock $70,000 watch was born*

Team G-Shock:
Amazing. Now we see why you are the master.

Kikuo Ibe:
You see? Not 10 grand but 70. And I did not even give them the possibility to have a positive module instead. Maybe at some point I will, but I expect it to be sold in the 6 digit area.

Team G-Shock:
Yes, master. Understood. We will all get to work right now.

*GMW-B Metal series was born*

Kikuo Ibe:

Yes, my team! You are learning now. This is good but the premium is only 5x over the basic watch. Let's fly higher.

Team G-Shock:
Right away, master

*Special Metal GMW-B (like aged IP) was born*

Kikuo Ibe:
That's not good enough. You can all do better

Team G-Shock:
Yes, sir.

*Titanium GWM-B was born*

Kikuo Ibe:
You are good learners and have mastered the basics. Now is the time to game up. The metal Gs were about 10 times the price of a basic simple G-Shock.

Let's see if you can come up with something which will be 100 times or 10 times the price of a metal G.

*MRG-B5000 was born*

To be continued...


----------



## Ginseng108

wrsmith said:


> $3500 for silver. $4000 for black.


Well that's that, then. I'd rather put it towards another Pelagos. Sigh.


----------



## Hexanaut

^ I like your inner cynic @Pankrates I look forward to the next instalment of "Master and the Grasshoppers"

It's likely close to the truth. At this point they could make anything and it would sell.


----------



## A.G.

Pankrates said:


> These posts woke up my inner cynic which tells me that the MR-G Square was born in Casio headquarters out of a discussion between none other than Mr. G-Shock himself and his team. The conversation which went like the following:
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Ok, guys. We all know how devoted our fans are to the brand and how iconic traditional squares are. Their devotion must be translated in money. Not only from people who will buy many of the same watch for a different color but if they love our brand so much, they should open their pockets in proportion to their love.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Master, which material can we use?
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Anything you fancy and you manage to incorporate to the G-Shock theme.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> But master, surely people will laugh at us if we came up with some crazy expensive material, no?
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Little grasshoppers, you all have much to learn. Let me show you.
> 
> *Full sapphire prototype was born*
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Wow, master, that's amazing. But how high can we go when it comes to the price.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> As high as your heart leads you to. Search your feelings.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Seriously, c'mon. This is not the time for Obi Wan's mumbo jumbo. No one would pay $10,000 in a $100 watch.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Little grasshoppers. You all have so much to learn.
> 
> *18k Gold G-Shock $70,000 watch was born*
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Amazing. Now we see why you are the master.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> You see? Not 10 grand but 70. And I did not even give them the possibility to have a positive module instead. Maybe at some point I will, but I expect it to be sold in the 6 digit area.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Yes, master. Understood. We will all get to work right now.
> 
> *GMW-B Metal series was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> 
> Yes, my team! You are learning now. This is good but the premium is only 5x over the basic watch. Let's fly higher.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Right away, master
> 
> *Special Metal GMW-B (like aged IP) was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> That's not good enough. You can all do better
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Yes, sir.
> 
> *Titanium GWM-B was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> You are good learners and have mastered the basics. Now is the time to game up. The metal Gs were about 10 times the price of a basic simple G-Shock.
> 
> Let's see if you can come up with something which will be 100 times or 10 times the price of a metal G.
> 
> *MRG-B5000 was born*
> 
> To be continued...


GMW-B5000 was released before the gold G-D5000-9 so your chronology is a bit off.


----------



## Dan GSR

Casio is just messing with us at this point. 2x the current titanium price for nothing?


----------



## GrouchoM

Pankrates said:


> These posts woke up my inner cynic which tells me that the MR-G Square was born in Casio headquarters out of a discussion between none other than Mr. G-Shock himself and his team. The conversation which went like the following:
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Ok, guys. We all know how devoted our fans are to the brand and how iconic traditional squares are. Their devotion must be translated in money. Not only from people who will buy many of the same watch for a different color but if they love our brand so much, they should open their pockets in proportion to their love.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Master, which material can we use?
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Anything you fancy and you manage to incorporate to the G-Shock theme.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> But master, surely people will laugh at us if we came up with some crazy expensive material, no?
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Little grasshoppers, you all have much to learn. Let me show you.
> 
> *Full sapphire prototype was born*
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Wow, master, that's amazing. But how high can we go when it comes to the price.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> As high as your heart leads you to. Search your feelings.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Seriously, c'mon. This is not the time for Obi Wan's mumbo jumbo. No one would pay $10,000 in a $100 watch.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Little grasshoppers. You all have so much to learn.
> 
> *18k Gold G-Shock $70,000 watch was born*
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Amazing. Now we see why you are the master.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> You see? Not 10 grand but 70. And I did not even give them the possibility to have a positive module instead. Maybe at some point I will, but I expect it to be sold in the 6 digit area.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Yes, master. Understood. We will all get to work right now.
> 
> *GMW-B Metal series was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> 
> Yes, my team! You are learning now. This is good but the premium is only 5x over the basic watch. Let's fly higher.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Right away, master
> 
> *Special Metal GMW-B (like aged IP) was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> That's not good enough. You can all do better
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Yes, sir.
> 
> *Titanium GWM-B was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> You are good learners and have mastered the basics. Now is the time to game up. The metal Gs were about 10 times the price of a basic simple G-Shock.
> 
> Let's see if you can come up with something which will be 100 times or 10 times the price of a metal G.
> 
> *MRG-B5000 was born*
> 
> To be continued...


How does this methodology differ from the 2x upcharge for the gw-5k over the 5160?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Perhaps the packaging for the MRG justifies its price... 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Ginseng108 said:


> I really like the look! I like the finishing because I would prefer a less shiny surface. Is the pricing expected to be out of this world?


I'm thinking it'll be around 3k to 4k as others have mentioned. Casio is really pushing it with these metal squares. I think I cap out at 1.6k for full metal squares . . . but we'll see LOL


----------



## dirkpitt73

Like the red accent, sorely missed with the standard metal square. At this price point I really expected, nay wanted, GPS. They have the technology in the MRG line, why not put it in the ultimate square!? Bluetooth sucks IMHO.


----------



## Time4Playnow

dirkpitt73 said:


> Like the red accent, sorely missed with the standard metal square. At this price point I really expected, nay wanted, GPS. They have the technology in the MRG line, why not put it in the ultimate square!? Bluetooth sucks IMHO.


At first I was gonna suggest that maybe the case is too thin or small for the GPS antenna...but, pretty sure that many Oceanus watches have GPS, and those are just as thin if not thinner than this square AFAIK. So......yeah Casio, what about that???  IMO, at this price, the MR-G squares should have MB6, BT, AND GPS. 

I think it's natural to poke fun at Casio's pricing of these MR-Gs, especially considering how many other great watches (from other brands) are in this range.

I don't think I'll consider it unless: 1) it's delivered from Japan by a concierge in-person, who will roll out a red carpet (literally) to my front door. He'll also 2) give me an in-depth presentation of the watch upon arrival and 3) answer any questions I have. Plus, a Japanese craftsman will also make the trip. He'll live in my yard in a tent for 6 months, make any custom mods to the watch that I want, plus any mods to any of my other Gs that I desire (including bezel hammering with tiny, tiny little hammers). Otherwise Casio - all bets are off.


----------



## A.G.

GrouchoM said:


> Perhaps the packaging for the MRG justifies its price...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


An envelope with $1,000 cash inside the box?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Pankrates said:


> These posts woke up my inner cynic which tells me that the MR-G Square was born in Casio headquarters out of a discussion between none other than Mr. G-Shock himself and his team. The conversation which went like the following:
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Ok, guys. We all know how devoted our fans are to the brand and how iconic traditional squares are. Their devotion must be translated in money. Not only from people who will buy many of the same watch for a different color but if they love our brand so much, they should open their pockets in proportion to their love.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Master, which material can we use?
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Anything you fancy and you manage to incorporate to the G-Shock theme.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> But master, surely people will laugh at us if we came up with some crazy expensive material, no?
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Little grasshoppers, you all have much to learn. Let me show you.
> 
> *Full sapphire prototype was born*
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Wow, master, that's amazing. But how high can we go when it comes to the price.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> As high as your heart leads you to. Search your feelings.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Seriously, c'mon. This is not the time for Obi Wan's mumbo jumbo. No one would pay $10,000 in a $100 watch.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> Little grasshoppers. You all have so much to learn.
> 
> *18k Gold G-Shock $70,000 watch was born*
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Amazing. Now we see why you are the master.
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> You see? Not 10 grand but 70. And I did not even give them the possibility to have a positive module instead. Maybe at some point I will, but I expect it to be sold in the 6 digit area.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Yes, master. Understood. We will all get to work right now.
> 
> *GMW-B Metal series was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> 
> Yes, my team! You are learning now. This is good but the premium is only 5x over the basic watch. Let's fly higher.
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Right away, master
> 
> *Special Metal GMW-B (like aged IP) was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> That's not good enough. You can all do better
> 
> Team G-Shock:
> Yes, sir.
> 
> *Titanium GWM-B was born*
> 
> Kikuo Ibe:
> You are good learners and have mastered the basics. Now is the time to game up. The metal Gs were about 10 times the price of a basic simple G-Shock.
> 
> Let's see if you can come up with something which will be 100 times or 10 times the price of a metal G.
> 
> *MRG-B5000 was born*
> 
> To be continued...


blasphemous! how dare you not only mock the great master by foolishly and naively likening him to anyone that has anything to do with marketing! 🤦‍♂️ 
he is but a humble engineer and like any good engineer, built stuff "just cos", likely conjured up while on a robotic butt symphony toilet or snacking on onigiri after topping up his suica card waiting for the rapid. its been covered in many articles, metals and rare materials are alot harder to work with, let alone to be able to meet the tests and requirements of a G rating so to achieve them, its a feet in itself. so if you got a problem, push it up the ringi chain and see how far you get, dont take it out on the guy just doing his job. hazukashii 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## TTV

This is ok for me 😉


----------



## Hexanaut

TTV said:


> This is ok for me 😉
> View attachment 16225608


That looks awesome, I'll give you 4k for it, not a penny more. 

This new watch is now a meme and its not even on the market yet


----------



## TTV

Hexanaut said:


> That looks awesome, I'll give you 4k for it, not a penny more.
> 
> This new watch is now a meme and its not even on the market yet


Yep, only for you my friend, the 4k5EUR version will have black tape with silver letters. For more academic Shockers, there is definitely room for *Dr*G series, with diamond coated pricetag 👍


----------



## Hexanaut

TTV said:


> Yep, only for you my friend, the 4k5EUR version will have black tape with silver letters. For more academic Shockers, there is definitely room for *Dr*G series, with diamond coated pricetag 👍


Just wait for the Ali Express mods and we can all save a few grand hey. Yes that'll be next iced out Gshocks ..mind you diamond is hard


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

To qualify for the MRG title, normally it means the watch is constructed primarily with a single metal structure.








My theory, just a theory, is that the MRG-B5000 is constructed with a single metal case. Rather than like the GMW-B5000 with metal core case, then a piece of alpha gel, follow by a metal bezel (outer case). Comparing the back photos, you can see a large gap between the core case and bezel for the GMW-B5000, whereas for the MRG-B5000 they seem to be fused together.


----------



## TalkingClock

Time4Playnow said:


> At first I was gonna suggest that maybe the case is too thin or small for the GPS antenna...but, pretty sure that many Oceanus watches have GPS, and those are just as thin if not thinner than this square AFAIK. So......yeah Casio, what about that???  IMO, at this price, the MR-G squares should have MB6, BT, AND GPS.
> 
> I think it's natural to poke fun at Casio's pricing of these MR-Gs, especially considering how many other great watches (from other brands) are in this range.
> 
> I don't think I'll consider it unless: 1) it's delivered from Japan by a concierge in-person, who will roll out a red carpet (literally) to my front door. He'll also 2) give me an in-depth presentation of the watch upon arrival and 3) answer any questions I have. Plus, a Japanese craftsman will also make the trip. He'll live in my yard in a tent for 6 months, make any custom mods to the watch that I want, plus any mods to any of my other Gs that I desire (including bezel hammering with tiny, tiny little hammers). Otherwise Casio - all bets are off.


At the very least I'd expect a prostate massage. 
That's just me though.


----------



## Ferretnose

TalkingClock said:


> At the very least I'd expect a prostate massage.
> That's just me though.


What, the ego massage isn't enough?


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> At first I was gonna suggest that maybe the case is too thin or small for the GPS antenna...but, pretty sure that many Oceanus watches have GPS, and those are just as thin if not thinner than this square AFAIK. So......yeah Casio, what about that???  IMO, at this price, the MR-G squares should have MB6, BT, AND GPS.
> 
> I think it's natural to poke fun at Casio's pricing of these MR-Gs, especially considering how many other great watches (from other brands) are in this range.
> 
> I don't think I'll consider it unless: 1) it's delivered from Japan by a concierge in-person, who will roll out a red carpet (literally) to my front door. He'll also 2) give me an in-depth presentation of the watch upon arrival and 3) answer any questions I have. Plus, a Japanese craftsman will also make the trip. He'll live in my yard in a tent for 6 months, make any custom mods to the watch that I want, plus any mods to any of my other Gs that I desire (including bezel hammering with tiny, tiny little hammers). Otherwise Casio - all bets are off.


I thought that too, maybe it was so in the past, but not anymore - behold the most recent Astron line. If Seiko can fit a GPS antenna into 39mm bezelled, 11-12mm thick watches, so can Casio into the much more robust square.









SSJ003J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com













SSJ007J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Darkchild

Delayed to March '22 according to G-Central. Wonder what the reason could be for a 4 month delay, guess we have a while yet till we get details on these.


----------



## Miklos86

Darkchild said:


> Delayed to March '22 according to G-Central. Wonder what the reason could be for a 4 month delay, guess we have a while yet till we get details on these.


Thank you for the update. Maybe some material or chip shortage for the module is the cause of delay. Or they read this forum and finally decided to cram a GPS antenna in there ...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

i'm not sure if this has been asked as i'm not going through 23 pages to check, but I wonder what the 40th anniversary will bring given that this will be out by 39 (even delayed)


----------



## FROG

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> i'm not sure if this has been asked as i'm not going through 23 pages to check, but I wonder what the 40th anniversary will bring given that this will be out by 39 (even delayed)


The 40th Anniversary Version, naturally


----------



## Hexanaut

Miklos86 said:


> I thought that too, maybe it was so in the past, but not anymore - behold the most recent Astron line. If Seiko can fit a GPS antenna into 39mm bezelled, 11-12mm thick watches, so can Casio into the much more robust square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSJ003J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSJ007J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation
> 
> 
> Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seikowatches.com


Yeah and that SSJ007J1 is real nice and titanium as well and less than this MRG. And yes I know its a different type of watch etc etc but it shows what is possible. You could buy one of these seikos, a silver full metal square and a G5000 all for the same money ish.


----------



## TalkingClock

Ferretnose said:


> What, the ego massage isn't enough?


I thought that was free.


----------



## Darkchild

Sooo @wrsmith where are we getting our next B5000 fix from? March is a long way away


----------



## wrsmith

Darkchild said:


> Sooo @wrsmith where are we getting our next B5000 fix from? March is a long way away


We know everything, now we must wait for launch ... I can't make it launch sooner unfortunately


----------



## CasioExplorer

At 3k$ my MR-G Kachi-Iro feels like a complete steal in comparison 

Has the cobarion bezel been confirmed at least?


----------



## James142

Just wait till they start hammering bezels and adding wild colors 'n stuff 😯🤑


----------



## CasioExplorer

James142 said:


> Just wait till they start hammering bezels and adding wild colors 'n stuff 😯🤑


😂 😂 😂

I'm getting a mortgage on my house in prevision.


----------



## natosteve

After reading through this thread I don’t fully understand what the changes / improvements will be on the MRG square vs the recently released titanium squares like the GMW-B5000TB-1. 

It would of made more sense if Casio had released the titanium versions of the squares as MRGs. 

What differences will these MRG squares have? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orange_GT3

natosteve said:


> What differences will these MRG squares have?


The answer to that question is what we are all waiting for.

Thre was talk of the silver model having a Cobarion bezel and the watches in general appear to comprise more parts than the standard metal squares which possibly implies that more customisation is possible in terms of finishes and materials.

I really do think that GPS should be included in the module but that is looking unlikely from the infomation available to date.


----------



## B.Kohr

As much as I like the idea of a better finished Ti square - and I’m pretty sure I’ll buy one, part of me does think that once their crossing into Tudor/GS/borderline Omega territory, they really need to do something special.


----------



## CasioExplorer

B.Kohr said:


> part of me does think that once their crossing into Tudor/GS/borderline Omega territory, they really need to do something special.


I fully agree. I start to think it could even hurt G-Shock otherwise.

I'm already seeing people questionning the values of the brand, like "The Time Teller" on Youtube for example.

OK he's a bit of a joke (with an obvious focus on making $$$ and views vs being an accurate reporter like Jody from "JustOneMoreWatch" for ex) but still...

*A 4000$ LCD watch with no special feature making it REALLY stand out *(titanium is nice but can be found on budget watches)?

I think G-Shock might become the laughing stock of the watch world (on social media at least)...

They are already playing with fire IMO with the current 1500$+ line of Ti Squares.


----------



## natosteve

Orange_GT3 said:


> The answer to that question is what we are all waiting for.
> 
> Thre was talk of the silver model having a Cobarion bezel and the watches in general appear to comprise more parts than the standard metal squares which possibly implies that more customisation is possible in terms of finishes and materials.
> 
> I really do think that GPS should be included in the module but that is looking unlikely from the infomation available to date.


I agree it would be disappointing it had the standard 3459 module. Personally I can live without GPS but would love some additional basic functionality like repeat timer, elapsed time timer, flash alarm/alerts, vibrate alarm/alerts and more Bluetooth configured reminder alerts ect. From a material side I’m hoping one of the models is fully brushed / under the radar / non flexing model. Also an improved clasp. This would tempt me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CasioExplorer

natosteve said:


> What differences will these MRG squares have?


Indeed. And TBH "specs wise" the current Ti Squares should already be priced no higher than a few hundred $...!


----------



## Orange_GT3

natosteve said:


> I agree it would be disappointing it had the standard 3459 module. Personally I can live without GPS but would love some additional basic functionality like repeat timer, elapsed time timer, flash alarm/alerts, vibrate alarm/alerts and more Bluetooth configured reminder alerts ect. From a material side I’m hoping one of the models is fully brushed / under the radar / non flexing model. Also an improved clasp. This would tempt me.


The module is 3501 (I'm pretty sure that was the number mentioned earlier in the thread), so whilst different, it apparently isn't!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

natosteve said:


> After reading through this thread I don’t fully understand what the changes / improvements will be on the MRG square vs the recently released titanium squares like the GMW-B5000TB-1.
> 
> It would of made more sense if Casio had released the titanium versions of the squares as MRGs.
> 
> What differences will these MRG squares have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


how'd you miss it? 😅 its a whole new model, diff. style, diff. dimensions, diff. materials. the ti square is just a metal square with a diff. type of metal, def. not worthy of the upper echelons of the MRG moniker. tho that said, the original digital mtg and mrg's werent the leaps and bounds ahead like their modern counterparts


----------



## CasioExplorer

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> how'd you miss it? 😅 its a whole new model, diff. style, diff. dimensions, diff. materials


Dear Tetsu, you might be wearing the thickest "love goggles" I have seen so far on F17 

(except of course if you are kidding)

(Edit: and this is coming from someone that truly believes his 3k$ Kachi-Iro MR-G is adequately priced, so not necessarily the most objective judge of MR-G products maybe)


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CasioExplorer said:


> I fully agree. I start to think it could even hurt G-Shock otherwise.
> 
> I'm already seeing people questionning the values of the brand, like "The Time Teller" on Youtube for example.
> 
> OK he's a bit of a joke (with an obvious focus on making $$$ and views vs being an accurate reporter like Jody from "JustOneMoreWatch" for ex) but still...
> 
> *A 4000$ LCD watch with no special feature making it REALLY stand out *(titanium is nice but can be found on budget watches)?
> 
> I think G-Shock might become the laughing stock of the watch world (on social media at least)...
> 
> They are already playing with fire IMO with the current 1500$+ line of Ti Squares.


come on man, we all know its not going to hurt them one bit. if anything, itll be another big boost to their marketing with most of it being free due to the obligatory clickbait articles and youtube videos of "casio has lost their mind!!" "$4000 for a digital watch???" "we check out casios latest watch, you wouldnt believe how much it costs!!!!". as with most of their new models that have pushed the boundaries, itll get non-casio (or even non quartz) eyes on to their product and if they like the look of it those ppl will work their way down the lineup to an affordable alternative....or have you forgotten how we all end up here? haha

the laughing will be coming from casio knowing they can play in the luxury realm and that ppl will happily pay for it. 
if it was a fire, going by the popularity of the ti squares its less of a wild fire and more of campfire where theyre handing out smores to willing recipients. you just have look at all the tva's popping up to know its a viable market. if anything, other companies would be green with jealousy that casio can be so versatile and cover so much ground.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Potential cobarion bezel set aside, I'd say this thing below, with its good grade titanium case/bracelet and regular module (AFAWK) should reasonably be priced between 500$ (damn good deal) to 1000$ tops (questionable deal).


----------



## CasioExplorer

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> come on man, we all know its not going to hurt them one bit. if anything, itll be another big boost to their marketing with most of it being free due to the obligatory clickbait articles and youtube videos of "casio has lost their mind!!" "$4000 for a digital watch???" "we check out casios latest watch, you wouldnt believe how much it costs!!!!". as with most of their new models that have pushed the boundaries, itll get non-casio (or even non quartz) eyes on to their product and if they like the look of it those ppl will work their way down the lineup to an affordable alternative....or have you forgotten how we all end up here? haha
> 
> the laughing will be coming from casio knowing they can play in the luxury realm and that ppl will happily pay for it.
> if it was a fire, going by the popularity of the ti squares its less of a wild fire and more of campfire where theyre handing out smores to willing recipients. you just have look at all the tva's popping up to know its a viable market. if anything, other companies would be green with jealousy that casio can be so versatile and cover so much ground.


You know what, I think you're right unfortunately.
It's a little bit painful to admit it, but I think that's the world we live in ATM


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CasioExplorer said:


> Dear Tetsu, you might be wearing the thickest "love goggles" I have seen so far on F17
> 
> (except of course if you are kidding)
> 
> (Edit: and this is coming from someone that truly believes his 3k$ Kachi-Iro MR-G is adequately priced, so not necessarily the most objective judge of MR-G products maybe)


haha while its no secret, i dont see anything overly "loving" in that post....slightly more love in the reply to you tho 😜


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CasioExplorer said:


> You know what, I think you're right unfortunately.
> It's a little bit painful to admit it, but I think that's the world we live in ATM


its only as painful as you make it, dont resist, just let the G-uggernaut roll over you. think of it as massaging instead of crushing 😉


----------



## CasioExplorer

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> its only as painful as you make it, dont resist, just let the G-uggernaut roll over you. think of it as massaging instead of crushing 😉


Understood. Will. Do.

And maybe in a few years I'll blissfully max out my last credit card to pay for a 8000$ resin casio and wear it proudly in pictures on F17 just before seppuku-ing myself with the sharpened cobarion bezel of my old MR-G square (while passing the debts to my wife).

The well lived life of a proud G-Shock collector 
Amen.


----------



## Orange_GT3

CasioExplorer said:


> Potential cobarion bezel set aside, I'd say this thing below, with its good grade titanium case/bracelet and regular module (AFAWK) should reasonably be priced between 500$ (damn good deal) to 1000$ tops (questionable deal).
> 
> 
> View attachment 16255299


That would make the current crop of Ti Squares substantially over-priced!


----------



## CasioExplorer

Orange_GT3 said:


> That would make the current crop of Ti Squares substantially over-priced!


I do believe they are, and by a substantial margin 

That doesn't mean it's stupid to buy them: if you like something, can afford it and can't buy the exact same product from a different source then why not?

But I think we should call a spade a spade: there's no way having a TI case/bracelet justifies a 1500+$ increase in price vs the resin models (I feel stupider just having stated something that obvious lol)


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CasioExplorer said:


> Understood. Will. Do.
> 
> And maybe in a few years I'll blissfully max out my last credit card to pay for a 8000$ resin casio and wear it proudly in pictures on F17 just before seppuku-ing myself with the sharpened cobarion bezel of my old MR-G square (while passing the debts to my wife).
> 
> The well lived life of a proud G-Shock collector
> Amen.


sounds like your training is complete young grasshopper, now wander the vast wastelands of akiba pondering every conceivable excuse to tell your wife till your time comes.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

CasioExplorer said:


> I start to think it could even hurt G-Shock otherwise.


Not at all   You must be confusing them with Seiko. Casio hasn't ditched their loyal fanbase on the way up the luxury ladder like they did. All their affordables are still their at the same prices and for those who want something more, they are now going to offer that, too. QC is still the same, affordables still abound, and Casio continues to explode.

I suggest you read the financials, they're quite fascinating. Casio really started overhauling their image and strategy about 10 years ago and they have been a profit machine since. In 2018 up until the start of the pandemic they were making their highest profits ever and then things slowed down a bit due to Covid, but now they're back. Their most recent summary from September is very interesting. You might find some of your questions about their strategy answered here, especially in terms of their luxury ambitions.


































Certainly looks like they know what they're doing.......


----------



## Mr.Jones82

CasioExplorer said:


> I do believe they are, and by a substantial margin
> 
> That doesn't mean it's stupid to buy them: if you like something, can afford it and can't buy the exact same product from a different source then why not?
> 
> But I think we should call a spade a spade: there's no way having a TI case/bracelet justifies a 1500+$ increase in price vs the resin models (I feel stupider just having stated something that obvious lol)


Yeah, they're more than I am willing to pay, but at the same time I am not sure pricing is ever as easy and straightforward as all of us WUS experts like to think (myself included). I think too many people base price assumptions on parts and material costs. What about retooling? R and D? More skilled labor? Of course, demand? On and on. 

So yeah, I do agree that it is more than I want to pay (I own 2 😬 ) and that they're not a particularly good value when you survey the market, but also it isn't as simple as just making some Ti bands and cases over night and slapping an arbitrary price tag on them.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Thanks for your post, very interesting doc indeed! Of course they know what they do otherwise they wouldn't be so successful.
But it doesn't mean they do everything right and can't make any mistake.

Anyway, I ultimately agreed with you and Tetsu that it most likely won't hurt their image.

One salient point though: for the MR-G line, according to this doc, their main marketing message is "unparalleled crafstmanship".

And TBH I have a (very) hard time relating this positionning to this picture:










It makes much more sense when I look at this:










Or even this (to a lesser extent, although the numerous details and presence of the crystallized ti bezel help):











Very interesting discussion anyway, much better than the "I'd never put xxx $ in a G-Shock" comments I often read here and there (mostly YT or FB).


----------



## CasioExplorer

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, they're more than I am willing to pay, but at the same time I am not sure pricing is ever as easy and straightforward as all of us WUS experts like to think (myself included). I think too many people base price assumptions on parts and material costs. What about retooling? R and D? More skilled labor? Of course, demand? On and on.
> 
> So yeah, I do agree that it is more than I want to pay (I own 2 😬 ) and that they're not a particularly good value when you survey the market, but also it isn't as simple as just making some Ti bands and cases over night and slapping an arbitrary price tag on them.


Agreed. I think the most apt way to think about pricing/value is - as you said - by surveying the market


----------



## Mr.Jones82

CasioExplorer said:


> Thanks for your post, very interesting doc indeed! Of course they know what they do otherwise they wouldn't be so successful.
> But it doesn't mean they do everything right and can't make any mistake.
> 
> Anyway, I ultimately agreed with you and Tetsu that it most likely won't hurt their image.
> 
> One salient point though: for the MR-G line, according to this doc, their main marketing message is "unparalleled crafstmanship".
> 
> And TBH I have a (very) hard time relating this positionning to this picture:
> 
> View attachment 16255421
> 
> 
> It makes much more sense when I look at this:
> 
> View attachment 16255425
> 
> 
> Or even this (to a lesser extent, although the numerous details and presence of the crystallized ti bezel helps):
> 
> View attachment 16255426
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting discussion anyway, much better than the "I'd never put xxx $ in a G-Shock" comments I often read here and there (mostly YT or FB).


Yeah, from that pic I agree, but it is more or less a rendering. My guess is you are going to see sharp lines and defined edges like you do on all other MRGs. All the current squares have smooth, undefined cases without any real nice delineation between surface finishes. I think they designed the case on the MRGs to allow them more freedom to do this. The newer case and bezel is quite complex and would look very interesting if with detailed finishing. With a MRG you will be getting zaratsu finish since it will be coming from the same factory as all the others. I'm also curious about the bracelet since it now has what appear to be functional screws in it like a Cartier. Will it now fully articulate?
Anyway, is that level of craftsmanship worth it? To me, nah. A bit too rich, but maybe I'll change my mind in the metal. When you pay this kind of money you are paying for the details and it is still too hard to get a grasp from generic renders.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Their operating profit (as a proportion of net sales) is very reasonable for the timepieces segment. But of course it's most likely driven down by their cheaper lines.
Would be interesting to have the details for the MR-G line (even G-Shock as a whole would be great). Unfortunately they would then have to kill us 😆


----------



## FerrisAus

I really enjoy this MRG discussion, and I am looking forward to seeing how Casio market the watch to justify its price. One thing I have often wondered about when it comes to the really high end MRGs compared with other luxury brands is their long term repairability. The way I understand it, rival luxury mechanical watches in the same price range would be marketed as something you can keep for your whole life and pass down. I think they would pretty much always be repairable into the future. Does Casio make any statements about availability of spare parts for their most expensive models? It would be terrible for a MRG with a hand finished case to have a module die, and to find that Casio no longer produce spares. You’d end up with a beautiful case but a completely useless watch. In a $500 GSHOCK that would be expected, but it seems like a real blocker for someone paying $4000 or so. Keen to hear what others“ thoughts are.


----------



## CasioExplorer

FerrisAus said:


> I really enjoy this MRG discussion, and I am looking forward to seeing how Casio market the watch to justify its price. One thing I have often wondered about when it comes to the really high end MRGs compared with other luxury brands is their long term repairability. The way I understand it, rival luxury mechanical watches in the same price range would be marketed as something you can keep for your whole life and pass down. I think they would pretty much always be repairable into the future. Does Casio make any statements about availability of spare parts for their most expensive models? It would be terrible for a MRG with a hand finished case to have a module die, and to find that Casio no longer produce spares. You’d end up with a beautiful case but a completely useless watch. In a $500 GSHOCK that would be expected, but it seems like a real blocker for someone paying $4000 or so. Keen to hear what others“ thoughts are.


Good question! I took the risk when I bought my MR-G a few months ago and thought it would be worth it even if I only used it for 10years or so (yes I'm a real fan of their tech and whole "ancient japanese armor" concept 😂 )

However, still according to the doc posted by MrJones (what a find!), Casio very recently (oct 5th) launched a G-SHOCK restoration service in Japan, with very successful results.
There is thus little doubt they'll provide continued service to MR-G owners for a very VERY long time. Obviously Casio may not exist anymore in 20years etc. but living in the now is not such a bad option, particularly when it comes to treating yourself 

*







*


----------



## FerrisAus

Living in the now isn’t a bad idea at all! And yes, the restoration service was a good and unexpected development from Casio.
I guess my position is that I can’t see any reason why a MRG can’t hold its own against other luxury watches at the same price, except for longevity/repairability considerations. It would be great to see Casio do something proactive in this space… say, a written guarantee of parts availability to assuage concerns and remove a potential barrier to purchase.


----------



## CasioExplorer

FerrisAus said:


> It would be great to see Casio do something proactive in this space… say, a written guarantee of parts availability to assuage concerns and remove a potential barrier to purchase.


That would be great indeed !


----------



## Hexanaut

There is no value in luxury products. Mrg along with the Oceanus line are essentially the grand seiko of casio. They are jewellery. Seikos offerings are no different they continue to supply both cheaper and highly expensive options for consumers. As consumers we decide the value of products and suppliers use market research to see if we will buy them. Manufacturers can sell anything to anyone but you must sell enough to make a profit or set the price so high that each individual item brings that profit. 

There really are some quite funny brand defenders on this forum. I can't argue with somebody who would spend 3k on a digital watch if thats what they want. You could buy a gold plated iPhone, a grill with diamonds in for your teeth, a wind up mother of pearl music box, a toy car..you get my point a whole list of luxury items you don't need are available. The value is up to you. It is interesting as it touches on the philosophy of buyers and perceived value. The fact the cost of these watches is being discussed online so much says alot about both the customer base and the brand strength. High cost items will always produce a strong reaction from people either way. S*** its not my money but you do have to question what else you could buy or if you personally value the product for the prices these may well be. As I say I can't argue as my next watch will likely be a similar price and work with very old mechanical technology- to me I see the value and worth but you may not. 

These mrgs are to me some kind of market experiment and also a meme at this point. But I look forward to seeing nice pictures of them all here once they hit the market. Dont let us down now we want to see your new luxury watches


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Hexanaut said:


> There is no value in luxury products.


Oh, you *really *don't know what you are talking about, don't you ?

Proving the Value of Luxury Brands

Bernard Arnault Becomes World’s Richest Person As LVMH Stock Rises

Personal Luxury Goods Market Has Recovered Ahead Of Schedule, But Its Future Is Uncertain

https://www.washingtonpost.com/magazine/2021/11/17/how-luxury-survived-pandemic/

https://www.consultancy.eu/news/7044/global-luxury-goods-market-comes-roaring-back-to-hit-new-record

The real luxury is time. ;-)
_"He said – I get a dollar a day to watch the cars
Of the rich come down for the beach and bars
Their distracted faces always looking away
But I’m OK I just watch the sea
The rise and fall like it’s inside of me
And no two days the same"_


----------



## dgaddis

CasioExplorer said:


> I fully agree. I start to think it could even hurt G-Shock otherwise.
> 
> I'm already seeing people questionning the values of the brand, like "The Time Teller" on Youtube for example.
> 
> OK he's a bit of a joke (with an obvious focus on making $$$ and views vs being an accurate reporter like Jody from "JustOneMoreWatch" for ex) but still...
> 
> *A 4000$ LCD watch with no special feature making it REALLY stand out *(titanium is nice but can be found on budget watches)?
> 
> I think G-Shock might become the laughing stock of the watch world (on social media at least)...
> 
> They are already playing with fire IMO with the current 1500$+ line of Ti Squares.


TimeTeller is a troll who uses clickbait and purposely controversial views to get people to look at this channel. I'm not a fan, and told YouTube to quit recommending his channel to me.


----------



## Scott.

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> come on man, we all know its not going to hurt them one bit. if anything, itll be another big boost to their marketing with most of it being free due to the obligatory clickbait articles and youtube videos of "casio has lost their mind!!" "$4000 for a digital watch???" "we check out casios latest watch, you wouldnt believe how much it costs!!!!". as with most of their new models that have pushed the boundaries, itll get non-casio (or even non quartz) eyes on to their product and if they like the look of it those ppl will work their way down the lineup to an affordable alternative....or have you forgotten how we all end up here? haha
> 
> the laughing will be coming from casio knowing they can play in the luxury realm and that ppl will happily pay for it.
> if it was a fire, going by the popularity of the ti squares its less of a wild fire and more of campfire where theyre handing out smores to willing recipients. you just have look at all the tva's popping up to know its a viable market. if anything, other companies would be green with jealousy that casio can be so versatile and cover so much ground.


$4,000 isn't even close to being in the "luxury realm" in the watch world - that's not where Casio are playing. 

Instead, I would venture that Casio are showcasing their abilities with the MRG line safe in the knowledge that there is a market out there for the "ultimate" G-Shocks and that MRG are bought by G Shock fans and collectors who can afford them, not by consumers of luxury goods generally.

No one goes out luxury watch shopping and buys a G Shock, even if does carry a $6000 price tag. Lets not get too carried away here.


----------



## dgaddis

Scott. said:


> $4,000 isn't even close to being in the "luxury realm" in the watch world - that's not where Casio are playing.
> 
> Instead, I would venture that Casio are showcasing their abilities with the MTG line safe in the knowledge that there is a market out there for the "ultimate" G-Shocks and that MTGs are bought by G Shock fans and collectors who can afford them, not by consumers of luxury goods generally.
> 
> No one goes out luxury watch shopping and buys a G Shock, even if does carry a $6000 price tag. Lets not get too carried away here.


$4k is definitely in the "luxury" category for for 99% of the worlds population, heck even $500 is a lot of money for a watch to most normal people. But the MRG isn't made for normal people, which is fine, but it is a lot of damn money for a watch no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Scott.

dgaddis said:


> $4k is definitely in the "luxury" category for for 99% of the worlds population, heck even $500 is a lot of money for a watch to most normal people. But the MRG isn't made for normal people, which is fine, but it is a lot of damn money for a watch no matter how you look at it.


Not disputing $4,000 isn't a significant amount of money for most people, but an MRG isn't a "luxury" watch. 

Spend 5 minutes on any of the "luxury" brand forums on watchuseek and you'll find folk that wear Ti squares as "beaters" 
Only the most dedicated G Shock fan or collector is buying an MRG over an Omega, as an example.


----------



## Hexanaut

FerrisAus said:


> I really enjoy this MRG discussion, and I am looking forward to seeing how Casio market the watch to justify its price. One thing I have often wondered about when it comes to the really high end MRGs compared with other luxury brands is their long term repairability. The way I understand it, rival luxury mechanical watches in the same price range would be marketed as something you can keep for your whole life and pass down. I think they would pretty much always be repairable into the future. Does Casio make any statements about availability of spare parts for their most expensive models? It would be terrible for a MRG with a hand finished case to have a module die, and to find that Casio no longer produce spares. You’d end up with a beautiful case but a completely useless watch. In a $500 GSHOCK that would be expected, but it seems like a real blocker for someone paying $4000 or so. Keen to hear what others“ thoughts are.


I think the same but then even really good stuff breaks and wears out. I kinda like the idea of a well made thing that has the potential to last a very long time with the infrastructure to support repairs etc in place. When it's possible thats not there then to me that detracts from the initial outlay.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Yes, I agree with what other have said, there need to be GPS feature to make this the top of line square. Here's my concept sketch of a "GPW-B5600" few years back inspired by the ideas from another esteem member here. Com'on Casio, make that a reality!








Perhaps not the Double Tap light switch feature, though.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Scott. said:


> Only the most dedicated G Shock fan or collector is buying an MRG over an Omega, as an example.


Count me in lol
I am totally buying an MR-G over a similarly priced Omega.

(But I would never buy an Omega in the first place anyway so...  )

To each his own 💓


EDIT: I still have some mechanical watches though, most of them rather cheap like a Tissot Visodate or an Hamilton Khaki. Only exception is my Baume & Mercier Classima Chrono which is now selling at close to 4k$ I believe (so peanuts compared to high-end swiss mechas but comparable to an MR-G). I cannot get myself to sell it (for sentimental reasons).

I may even buy another mecha watch some day, but It will be a "funky" model from a microbrand like Zelos or Nove:


















EDIT2 : my MR-G vs my Baume & Mercier.
I so much prefer the MR-G it's almost painful to think about the money I put into the Baume a few years ago


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Scott. said:


> Not disputing $4,000 isn't a significant amount of money for most people, but an MRG isn't a "luxury" watch.
> 
> Spend 5 minutes on any of the "luxury" brand forums on watchuseek and you'll find folk that wear Ti squares as "beaters"
> Only the most dedicated G Shock fan or collector is buying an MRG over an Omega, as an example.


You're being a bit pedantic. Sure, in weird, esoteric WUS speak it isn't luxury, but come on, you know that a 4k MRG is luxury to everyone else in the world. WUS is a niche forum that makes up at best .5% of the watch buying public (again, at best). Either way, seems like a very arbitrary thing to get hung up on.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

CasioExplorer said:


> Count me in lol
> I am totally buying an MR-G over a similarly priced Omega.
> 
> (But I would never buy an Omega in the first place anyway so...  )
> 
> To each his own 💓
> 
> 
> EDIT: I still have some mechanical watches though, most of them rather cheap like a Tissot Visodate or an Hamilton Khaki. Only exception is my Baume & Mercier Classima Chrono which is now selling at close to 4k$ I believe (so peanuts compared to high-end swiss mechas but comparable to an MR-G). I cannot get myself to sell it (for sentimental reasons).
> 
> I may even buy another mecha watch some day, but It will be a "funky" model from a microbrand like Zelos or Nove:
> 
> View attachment 16255847
> View attachment 16255861
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2 : my MR-G vs my Baume & Mercier.
> I so much prefer the MR-G it's almost painful to think about the money I put into the Baume a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 16255901


I agree that MRGs are purchased by G-Shock enthusiasts primarily(although I think they are trying to change that and head down the Grand Seiko avenue), yes, my MRG easily sits next to and often embarrasses my other watches of similar or more value.


----------



## Hexanaut

CasioExplorer said:


> Count me in lol
> I am totally buying an MR-G over a similarly priced Omega.
> 
> (But I would never buy an Omega in the first place anyway so...  )
> 
> To each his own 💓
> 
> 
> EDIT: I still have some mechanical watches though, most of them rather cheap like a Tissot Visodate or an Hamilton Khaki. Only exception is my Baume & Mercier Classima Chrono which is now selling at close to 4k$ I believe (so peanuts compared to high-end swiss mechas but comparable to an MR-G). I cannot get myself to sell it (for sentimental reasons).
> 
> I may even buy another mecha watch some day, but It will be a "funky" model from a microbrand like Zelos or Nove:
> 
> View attachment 16255847
> View attachment 16255861
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2 : my MR-G vs my Baume & Mercier.
> I so much prefer the MR-G it's almost painful to think about the money I put into the Baume a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 16255901


So that Nove is pretty cool! ..another brand to check out


----------



## Scott.

Mr.Jones82 said:


> You're being a bit pedantic. Sure, in weird, esoteric WUS speak it isn't luxury, but come on, you know that a 4k MRG is luxury to everyone else in the world. WUS is a niche forum that makes up at best .5% of the watch buying public (again, at best). Either way, seems like a very arbitrary thing to get hung up on.


I disagree and think you'd be surprised. Most watch buyers won't see an MRG as a luxury watch in the same way they'd see, as examples, similarly priced Rolex (being perhaps the best known) or a brand like Cartier as a luxury watch.

They see a ridiculously expensive G Shock because in the luxury market brand awareness is much more powerful than anything else. Actual quality rarely comes into it.

Your MRG holds its own because you're a G Shock enthusiast and you can see past the branding


----------



## Hexanaut

Scott. said:


> They see a ridiculously expensive G Shock


Careful you will get the dogs set on you 😉


----------



## Scott.

Hexanaut said:


> Careful you will get the dogs set on you 😉


Its ok, Tetsu has already blocked me


----------



## Darkchild

Hexanaut said:


> There is no value in luxury products. Mrg along with the Oceanus line are essentially the grand seiko of casio. They are jewellery. Seikos offerings are no different they continue to supply both cheaper and highly expensive options for consumers. As consumers we decide the value of products and suppliers use market research to see if we will buy them. Manufacturers can sell anything to anyone but you must sell enough to make a profit or set the price so high that each individual item brings that profit.
> 
> There really are some quite funny brand defenders on this forum. I can't argue with somebody who would spend 3k on a digital watch if thats what they want. You could buy a gold plated iPhone, a grill with diamonds in for your teeth, a wind up mother of pearl music box, a toy car..you get my point a whole list of luxury items you don't need are available. The value is up to you. It is interesting as it touches on the philosophy of buyers and perceived value. The fact the cost of these watches is being discussed online so much says alot about both the customer base and the brand strength. High cost items will always produce a strong reaction from people either way. S*** its not my money but you do have to question what else you could buy or if you personally value the product for the prices these may well be. As I say I can't argue as my next watch will likely be a similar price and work with very old mechanical technology- to me I see the value and worth but you may not.
> 
> These mrgs are to me some kind of market experiment and also a meme at this point. But I look forward to seeing nice pictures of them all here once they hit the market. Dont let us down now we want to see your new luxury watches


_"There is no value in luxury products" // "...to me I see the value and worth" _

Which is it?


----------



## CasioExplorer

Hexanaut said:


> So that Nove is pretty cool! ..another brand to check out


Looks are subjective but it's a nice and original take on the mecha dive watch concept.
It's very reasonably priced at that : around 700$ if memory serves me well.

I really like what Zelos and Nove are doing at the moment, enough to look past the mechanical movement (which i believe you've now understood, is not my cup of tea ahaha) 💓


----------



## Hexanaut

Darkchild said:


> _"There is no value in luxury products" // "...to me I see the value and worth" _
> 
> Which is it?


Both, it's context. I can see value in certain luxury products to me personally as in I would enjoy the item but I'm under no illusions that they are worth the money they may cost to purchase. To say a luxury product has value as in is good value for money is a slight juxtaposition. Luxury Goods are in themselves not value for money as they are superfluous treat type items. Luxury and value for money rarely exist together I guess.

I have no issue with all of this. It is what it is. It is though as I say interesting seeing people's reactions to the possible cost for this watch and the discussion it has created around this and other watches avaliable.


----------



## Hexanaut

CasioExplorer said:


> Looks are subjective but it's a nice and original take on the mecha dive watch concept.
> It's very reasonably priced at that : around 700$ if memory serves me well.
> 
> I really like what Zelos and Nove are doing at the moment, enough to look past the mechanical movement (which i believe you've now understood, is not my cup of tea ahaha) 💓


Yes and that's cool 😎 Not here to argue with people. I think digi rules supreme to be honest. Shame that Nove is 51mm  I like the design though.


----------



## Hexanaut

Scott. said:


> Its ok, Tetsu has already blocked me


It makes life easier to do that with some people. It quite nice not seeing the rants. Lifes too short to argue about a wristwatch. Sharing opinions and talking about why we like or dislike the style or design of watches I like but getting all weird about it...yeah, no. We all have opinions and that what makes it interesting. 


Tbh I really like the idea of this MRG square. I don't like the fact it doesn't do anything differently to the normal full metal and don't like the price. I think that's a joke. But thats just like ..my opinion.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Hexanaut said:


> Lifes too short to argue about a wristwatch. Sharing opinions and talking about why we like or dislike the style or design of watches I like but getting all weird about it...yeah, no. We all have opinions and that what makes it interesting.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Time4Playnow

This has become quite the interesting thread for discussion about the MRG square and related issues about luxury watches. I don't have anything to add to that right now but have enjoyed the posts. 

Although I don't intend to get the MRG square, I do think Casio should have come up with a brand-new module for this watch. (assuming based on what I've read so far that they haven't, but who knows if that's true..)


----------



## Darkchild

Hexanaut said:


> Both, it's context. I can see value in certain luxury products to me personally as in I would enjoy the item but I'm under no illusions that they are worth the money they may cost to purchase. To say a luxury product has value as in is good value for money is a slight juxtaposition. Luxury Goods are in themselves not value for money as they are superfluous treat type items. Luxury and value for money rarely exist together I guess.
> 
> I have no issue with all of this. It is what it is. It is though as I say interesting seeing people's reactions to the possible cost for this watch and the discussion it has created around this and other watches avaliable.


If you see value in it then it has value...that's very different to value for money which is subjective - and depends on how much money you have. If I earn $10m a month (with no costs for the pedantic) and the watch makes me very happy or is a gift to a relative I care about that really wants it then it is very much great value for money.



Hexanaut said:


> Lifes too short to argue about a wristwatch. Sharing opinions and talking about why we like or dislike the style or design of watches I like but getting all weird about it...yeah, no. We all have opinions and that what makes it interesting.


Very true but proclaiming another person's want (that they presumably can afford) as a meme / joke, whilst indeed an opinion, isn't going to encourage productive discourse.


----------



## Hexanaut

Darkchild said:


> If you see value in it then it has value...that's very different to value for money which is subjective - and depends on how much money you have. If I earn $10m a month (with no costs for the pedantic) and the watch makes me very happy or is a gift to a relative I care about that really wants it then it is very much great value for money.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true but proclaiming another person's want (that they presumably can afford) as a meme / joke, whilst indeed an opinion, isn't going to encourage productive discourse.


Agreed. Its relative to income at your disposal. If calling a watch a meme has upset anyone that amuses me. Everything is a meme of you look at it long enough. Critical opinions are prevalent across this site I hardly hammered it home in a rude way. People should buy what they want not be effected by others opinions. I'm sure that if you like something a random person on the Internet slating it will make little difference to that. 

Im not going to explain myself or backtrack over this wasting time and space. Bored now let's get back to watches. 

Do you like the watch, if so why? I like the red line on it and the bracelet with the clip on the clasp. Is the black one dlc coated or IP does anyone know?


----------



## Miklos86

Talking about cost or value in jewellery, one of the most emotion-driven products, is pointless IMHO. Buying them is not a rational decision. Even more pointless to disparage a watch that we know very few details of, months before release.

Having said that, if the specs are right, I intend to get one. MR-Gs are immensely usable watches that are as well made and fun to look at as some "luxury" watches, while retaining all the amenities (solar/sync, light, stopwatch/timer, toughness etc.) of G Shocks. They don't come cheap, but no flagship product ever does.


----------



## TalkingClock

Hexanaut said:


> It makes life easier to do that with some people. It quite nice not seeing the rants. Lifes too short to argue about a wristwatch. Sharing opinions and talking about why we like or dislike the style or design of watches I like but getting all weird about it...yeah, no. We all have opinions and that what makes it interesting.
> 
> 
> Tbh I really like the idea of this MRG square. I don't like the fact it doesn't do anything differently to the normal full metal and don't like the price. I think that's a joke. But thats just like ..my opinion.


If you want an argument you have to pay the Man.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Scott. said:


> I disagree and think you'd be surprised. Most watch buyers won't see an MRG as a luxury watch in the same way they'd see, as examples, similarly priced Rolex (being perhaps the best known) or a brand like Cartier as a luxury watch.
> 
> They see a ridiculously expensive G Shock because in the luxury market brand awareness is much more powerful than anything else. Actual quality rarely comes into it.
> 
> Your MRG holds its own because you're a G Shock enthusiast and you can see past the branding


Again, my only point was there is no need to be pedantic about the word "luxury". When most people refer to "luxury" they mean it colloquially, as something obscenely priced and top of the line in one way or another, not something with any sort of real metric, and by that general definition a MRG fits. When people refer to MRGs as the luxury end of Casio that is what is meant. I don't think anyone is actually suggesting a MRG is a grand complication Bregeut.

I mean if you really want to get hung up on it, your example of Cartier by forum definition (which seems to be the tiny world you are referring to) is not a luxury item. They will be considered by most as entry level at best. You seem to think luxury is name and prestige alone, which of course a MRG fails in that arena, but so does about every watch other than a Rolex (which most consider entry level luxury, too). Ask 99 out of 100 if they know what a Chopard is or Moser, or even RM and they'll have no clue. So wait, they don't have the recognition so they must not be luxury, right? They're just going to see it as, in your words, a "ridiculously expensive [watch]". 

My only point is there isn't a universal definition of luxury and you yourself are even tripping over the arbitrary definition you have laid out, so I don't think arguing about whether a MRG is luxury or not makes much sense since even the forums you refer to cannot even agree. 

With all that being said, I don't really care if people consider MRGs luxury, so I'll exit stage left and let this thread get back on track haha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not at all   You must be confusing them with Seiko. Casio hasn't ditched their loyal fanbase on the way up the luxury ladder like they did. All their affordables are still their at the same prices and for those who want something more, they are now going to offer that, too. QC is still the same, affordables still abound, and Casio continues to explode.
> 
> I suggest you read the financials, they're quite fascinating. Casio really started overhauling their image and strategy about 10 years ago and they have been a profit machine since. In 2018 up until the start of the pandemic they were making their highest profits ever and then things slowed down a bit due to Covid, but now they're back. Their most recent summary from September is very interesting. You might find some of your questions about their strategy answered here, especially in terms of their luxury ambitions.
> 
> View attachment 16255415
> 
> View attachment 16255414
> 
> View attachment 16255412
> 
> View attachment 16255413
> 
> 
> Certainly looks like they know what they're doing.......


excellent insight! thanks mr. jones!
tho im sure some are still going to say casio has no idea what theyre doing 🙄😂

im very intrigued by the notes about looking after G fans and making dedicated stores fan community hubs. clearly they know we're helping keep the lights on haha

theyre also going for the lucrative chinese market so im guessing we're going to see alot more wild packaging and display combos as CN exclusives


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CasioExplorer said:


> One salient point though: for the MR-G line, according to this doc, their main marketing message is "unparalleled crafstmanship".
> 
> And TBH I have a (very) hard time relating this positionning to this picture:


you kind of got you answer in your post, its a pre release rendering and the terms are very much marketing and buzz words for their stakeholders, but if you put it in context re: other *Gs *not every other watch in the world, then its true, mrg's are unparalleled.


----------



## Hexanaut

Miklos86 said:


> Talking about cost or value in jewellery, one of the most emotion-driven products, is pointless IMHO. Buying them is not a rational decision. Even more pointless to disparage a watch that we know very few details of, months before release.
> 
> Having said that, if the specs are right, I intend to get one. MR-Gs are immensely usable watches that are as well made and fun to look at as some "luxury" watches, while retaining all the amenities (solar/sync, light, stopwatch/timer, toughness etc.) of G Shocks. They don't come cheap, but no flagship product ever does.


I agree. I like the top of the line over built nature and quality of mrg watches. I hope they are not too much thicker than current full metals. I would also like to see a differing module.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Scott. said:


> $4,000 isn't even close to being in the "luxury realm" in the watch world - that's not where Casio are playing.
> 
> Instead, I would venture that Casio are showcasing their abilities with the MTG line safe in the knowledge that there is a market out there for the "ultimate" G-Shocks and that MTGs are bought by G Shock fans and collectors who can afford them, not by consumers of luxury goods generally.
> 
> No one goes out luxury watch shopping and buys a G Shock, even if does carry a $6000 price tag. Lets not get too carried away here.


i think mr jones has provided a spot on response to your selective yet blurry definition of "luxury"








New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000...From Scratch To Official!


Looks are subjective but it's a nice and original take on the mecha dive watch concept. It's very reasonably priced at that : around 700$ if memory serves me well. I really like what Zelos and Nove are doing at the moment, enough to look past the mechanical movement (which i believe you've now...




www.watchuseek.com




i dont know anyone that wouldnt call a $4000 digital watch a luxury 🤷‍♂️ so what would you call it instead? 

you dont need to venture, thats exactly what theyre doing, theyre pushing the brand into the "luxury" market and theyre hoping to catch the stray "luxury" consumer along the way. tho going by the number of members here and on fb that have MRGs (its M*R*G btw) and only higher end models as well as brands recognised by you as "luxury" id say casio is in fact targeting those that wouldnt normally be looking their way and its working.

no one? says you. no need to be carried away, like it or not, its happening and its going to keep happening.



Scott. said:


> Its ok, Tetsu has already blocked me


and miss all your steaming nuggets? something else you seem so certain of yet also so far from the truth. 
i'll tell you what i told gaddict, if i blocked every troll on here, id have nothing to pass my day and would consequently have to do actual work! 😬😂


----------



## CasioExplorer

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> you kind of got you answer in your post, its a pre release rendering and the terms are very much marketing and buzz words for their stakeholders, but if you put it in context re: other *Gs *not every other watch in the world, then its true, mrg's are unparalleled.


Interesting, having seen some footage of MR-G executives talking about the brand I'm inclined to think that "unparalleled crafmanship" is much more than a buzzword for their stakeholders but the very definition of what they aim for.

Obviously some companies have "grand visions" which are just some BS the CEO came up with because he read in a management book that moonshots have been key to many corporate successes. But I have also been lucky enough to work for companies that were actually striving for ultimate excellence.

I think it's the case with the MR-G division and I certainly hope they don't prove me wrong.

Obviously this is just my opinion (can't resist an hommage to The Big L)


----------



## Scott.

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Again, my only point was there is no need to be pedantic about the word "luxury". When most people refer to "luxury" they mean it colloquially, as something obscenely priced and top of the line in one way or another, not something with any sort of real metric, and by that general definition a MRG fits. When people refer to MRGs as the luxury end of Casio that is what is meant. I don't think anyone is actually suggesting a MRG is a grand complication Bregeut.
> 
> I mean if you really want to get hung up on it, your example of Cartier by forum definition (which seems to be the tiny world you are referring to) is not a luxury item. They will be considered by most as entry level at best. You seem to think luxury is name and prestige alone, which of course a MRG fails in that arena, but so does about every watch other than a Rolex (which most consider entry level luxury, too). Ask 99 out of 100 if they know what a Chopard is or Moser, or even RM and they'll have no clue. So wait, they don't have the recognition so they must not be luxury, right? They're just going to see it as, in your words, a "ridiculously expensive [watch]".
> 
> My only point is there isn't a universal definition of luxury and you yourself are even tripping over the arbitrary definition you have laid out, so I don't think arguing about whether a MRG is luxury or not makes much sense since even the forums you refer to cannot even agree.
> 
> With all that being said, I don't really care if people consider MRGs luxury, so I'll exit stage left and let this thread get back on track haha


I don’t disagree with most of that. 

We are discussing this in the context of a watch forum, however, which is why I do disagree that my point is pedantic. 

Ok. Can we agree that a £4K watch may be considered a luxury for some but it’s most definitely not a luxury watch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexanaut

I look forward to real world images and specs of this watch. 

Love the big L ..this aggression will not stand man


----------



## FROG

It will be expensive and rare.

For most watch people, that’s all they care about. Most watch folks just want rare junk that only a few people can have, so they can resell it for more money, usually.

I think it looks amazing, but quite honestly i don’t really care about the price. I wouldn’t buy a thousand dollar watch let alone a five thousand dollar watch.

But that doesn’t mean i can’t appreciate it for what it is 

As for special module features, watch people know that features don’t matter. People will spend tens of thousands of dollars on a watch that only has three hands and a date window.


----------



## CasioExplorer

FROG said:


> It will be expensive and rare.
> 
> For most watch people, that’s all they care about. Most watch folks just want rare junk that only a few people can have, so they can resell it for more money, usually.
> 
> Throw in some pretentious features, history, or a strong brand name, and it’s like catnip. Irresistible


Wow FROG, if true, that's very sad. I don't know many "watch people" besides you guys (and I waited to be 40+ yo to join a watch forum!) so I can't really have an opinion...


That being set aside, one of the reasons I like Casio is that they don't seem to be just a big marketing machine, there seems to be real good engineers behind the scene that work on building truly great products for a wide range of applications (basic to luxury...). Also, they are not stuck in the past, which opens up many opportunites for innovation/creativity.


----------



## Scott.

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> i think mr jones has provided a spot on response to your selective yet blurry definition of "luxury"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000...From Scratch To Official!
> 
> 
> Looks are subjective but it's a nice and original take on the mecha dive watch concept. It's very reasonably priced at that : around 700$ if memory serves me well. I really like what Zelos and Nove are doing at the moment, enough to look past the mechanical movement (which i believe you've now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know anyone that wouldnt call a $4000 digital watch a luxury  so what would you call it instead?
> 
> you dont need to venture, thats exactly what theyre doing, theyre pushing the brand into the "luxury" market and theyre hoping to catch the stray "luxury" consumer along the way. tho going by the number of members here and on fb that have MRGs (its M*R*G btw) and only higher end models as well as brands recognised by you as "luxury" id say casio is in fact targeting those that wouldnt normally be looking their way and its working.
> 
> no one? says you. no need to be carried away, like it or not, its happening and its going to keep happening.
> 
> 
> and miss all your steaming nuggets? something else you seem so certain of yet also so far from the truth.
> i'll tell you what i told gaddict, if i blocked every troll on here, id have nothing to pass my day and would consequently have to do actual work!


Ah mate. There you go again. 

Full of your own sense of entitlement and self righteousness. We’re all allowed opinions on here, not just you. It’s the concept of a discussion forum, is it not? 

Glad to hear you didn’t block me Ter - oops, sorry, don’t want you running crying to a moderator again because I used your real name (not sure why someone who’s business is effectively linked in his sig is so uptight about that, by the way?). 

This is a sub forum of a watch forum. My comments were made in that context. Which is something you often push yourself. 

I know a lot of people that would call a $4000 digital watch a waste of money considering what else you could buy for that. Luxury item isn’t something they’d use to describe a g shock. No matter how much it cost. Perhaps we should put that down to cultural differences. We all come from different continents after all. 

Yes Casio are selling those to a more affluent (but niche) market. That much is clear. That wasn’t my point. 

I stand by my point that you’d be hard pushed to find someone going shopping for a “luxury watch” buying a Casio G shock. No matter how exquisite we on here as fans think it may be. How many MRGs get sold every year? Compared to the many millions of “entry level” luxury watches sold? Rolex make nearly 1m watches every year alone. 

MRG sales are a drop in that ocean so let’s not get carried away about “pushing into the luxury market”. Dipping a toe in perhaps. Probably more like whispering from the sidelines. 

They are showcases of Casios use of materials and finishing ability. Selling to a niche market. Let’s not try and kid ourselves otherwise. 

Modules? Let’s not even go there as they are, frankly, cheap as chips. You’re paying for the case and bracelet. Just as you are with the current Ti squares. 

Taking of which. I feel today is a TVA day. 

You should get one, by the way. You’d like it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Scott. said:


> Ah mate. There you go again.
> 
> Full of your own sense of entitlement and self righteousness. We’re all allowed opinions on here, not just you. It’s the concept of a discussion forum, is it not?
> 
> Glad to hear you didn’t block me Ter - oops, sorry, don’t want you running crying to a moderator again because I used your real name (not sure why someone who’s business is effectively linked in his sig is so uptight about that, by the way?).
> 
> This is a sub forum of a watch forum. My comments were made in that context. Which is something you often push yourself.
> 
> I know a lot of people that would call a $4000 digital watch a waste of money considering what else you could buy for that. Luxury item isn’t something they’d use to describe a g shock. No matter how much it cost. Perhaps we should put that down to cultural differences. We all come from different continents after all.
> 
> Yes Casio are selling those to a more affluent (but niche) market. That much is clear. That wasn’t my point.
> 
> I stand by my point that you’d be hard pushed to find someone going shopping for a “luxury watch” buying a Casio G shock. No matter how exquisite we on here as fans think it may be. How many MRGs get sold every year? Compared to the many millions of “entry level” luxury watches sold? Rolex make nearly 1m watches every year alone.
> 
> MRG sales are a drop in that ocean so let’s not get carried away about “pushing into the luxury market”. Dipping a toe in perhaps. Probably more like whispering from the sidelines.
> 
> They are showcases of Casios use of materials and finishing ability. Selling to a niche market. Let’s not try and kid ourselves otherwise.
> 
> Modules? Let’s not even go there as they are, frankly, cheap as chips. You’re paying for the case and bracelet. Just as you are with the current Ti squares.
> 
> Taking of which. I feel today is a TVA day.
> 
> You should get one, by the way. You’d like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha self righteousness from the guy whos speaking on behalf of all luxury watch owners 😂
i didnt say you couldnt have an opinion and yes its a discussion forum, hence me also discussing, tho im lost as to what angle youre now discussing cos youve pivoted to sales quantities. yes rolex sells alot of watches and is classed as a luxury brand, that doesnt change the fact casio is pushing into the higher end market and more of those "luxury" owners are coming around to Gs every day.
sure very few ppl will go out for one high price item and buy something completely diff. but that doesnt mean they wouldnt go for a stellar eye catching MRG that has distinguished itself away from other "mere" casios, and thats exactly what ive been saying, its already happening and its happening more every day. kidding yourself is thinking it isnt.

yes my name is out there so i dont really care but you insist on using it like you know me or we're friends, which is just weird (even weirder you went looking for it to use it in your trolls), not to mention the forum rules saying not to disclose personal information, so are you really that surprised? doxing in general is just poor internet etiquette, but sure, i'm the one with the problem lol 🙄

no need to sell me on the tva, i loved it the first time i saw it but ive decided im making a play for the MRGsq instead, cos im niche like that👍


----------



## CasioExplorer

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> a stellar eye catching MRG that has distinguished itself away from other "mere" casios


Sorry Tetsu but although I agree with most of what you said, please refrain from using excessive redundancy.

"A stellar eye catching MRG" is better replaced on this forum by the simpler (and equivalent) "A MRG".

Thank you in advance,
Best Regards,
Amaury (my real first name, for potential later reference by Scott 😁)


----------



## Scott.

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> no need to sell me on the tva, i loved it the first time i saw it but ive decided im making a play for the MRGsq instead, cos im niche like that


I’d have expected a better answer given how long it took you 

But finally you get it. Well done son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioExplorer

Wiil you guys stop being childish 😂 😂 😂


----------



## waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

What weird discussion about what is luxury and what is not luxury. Most Casio MR-G watches have skilled artisan handcraftsmanship you won't get anywhere else, high end materials, and many are limited production runs. If I had a billion dollars and didn't have a steel nickel allergy, I would still choose Casio watches over the highest end mechanical watches, because I value practicality and durability foremost, and I admire some of the crazy handcraftsmanship stuff they do with MR-G watches that will likely not be seen again in watches after the runs are done.


----------



## Paul R

The folks as SCMP have a definition of luxury.
Apparently a few of my watches would be Mid-Luxury.
The MRG-B5000, at least at MSRP would be Luxury... ooohh-ahhh! 🤩
Don't know what to call my Duro or AE-1300... they're not a Smartwatches.... 😰😂


----------



## natosteve

The way you see the world depends on your point of view and context. What is hot for you might be mild for someone else, what is a success for someone else might be a failure to you, what is luxury for you might be austerity or poverty for someone else. There’s no black and white, there’s only the perspective you choose to look at things. As Einstein says it’s all relative. 

Besides all that  I’m excited and looking forward to what Casio does with an MRG Square.. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xaltotun

Unpopular opinion here, but honestly, most of the 'premium' treatment that Casio uses nowadays for limited editions (even with handmade parts) can't and don't justify the retail prices that are asked. Casio is gouging the fanboy base in a pure greed play. 

And the resellers / scalpers further exploit the fan base. 

I mean, Casio makes $300 titanium watches with radio control... So why a titanium square with ridiculous (to my eyes at least) laser etched tech babble should suddenly cost $2000?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Xaltotun said:


> Unpopular opinion here, but honestly, most of the 'premium' treatment that Casio uses nowadays for limited editions (even with handmade parts) can't and don't justify the retail prices that are asked. Casio is gouging the fanboy base in a pure greed play.
> 
> And the resellers / scalpers further exploit the fan base.
> 
> I mean, Casio makes $300 titanium watches with radio control... So why a titanium square with ridiculous (to my eyes at least) laser etched tech babble should suddenly cost $2000?


Every time I think of the prices of these squares I can't help but think of the Oceanus S100. $500 gets you a beautifully finished watch in titanium, sapphire crystal, solar powered, multi band, Made in Japan, etc etc. What makes the square $1700?


----------



## hoss

Probably Japanese corporate greed


----------



## Xaltotun

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Every time I think of the prices of these squares I can't help but think of the Oceanus S100. $500 gets you a beautifully finished watch in titanium, sapphire crystal, solar powered, multi band, Made in Japan, etc etc. What makes the square $1700?


And the upcoming MRG-B5000 square $3000! And for what, some kind of DLC coating with a mumbo jumbo name?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Xaltotun said:


> And the upcoming MRG-B5000 square $3000! And for what, some kind of DLC coating with a mumbo jumbo name?


And yet.....you have Rolex in your sig - so naturally, you could justify the cost of that watch, right?

I honestly can't believe some of you guys are still playing the "justify the cost" of this watch, game. Pretty much any watch out there over $500-1K is not "worth it" if you simply look at the cost for components of the watch. And yeah, that includes Omega, Rolex, and any other brand you want to talk about. You might not like it, but that's the watch world.

It's pretty simple tho - if you don't think the watch is worth it, don't buy it. Easy.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Scott. said:


> I’d have expected a better answer given how long it took you
> 
> But finally you get it. Well done son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


better how? i addressed the points in your post, did you want to go over again how you continued to use my name even when asked not to? do you think it made you more or less of a weirdo/creep/troll?
did contradicting your own multiple definitions of "luxury" end up digging you into a deeper hole so you no longer want to address it? 

i only post once per thread per day im at work, nothing on here requires me to sit and wait for a response so i can quickly reply, least of all a bored troll.... uh oh this was an even longer wait! 😱

gotta agree with casioexplorer tho, this thread shouldnt have deviated so much into semantic definitions to begin with.
whos got some fresh news about the mrgsq release? anything at all.... make it up if you have to!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Time4Playnow said:


> And yet.....you have Rolex in your sig


Not just one either but three and two grand Seikos to boot!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Orange_GT3 said:


> Not just one either but three and two grand Seikos to boot!!!


"Oh, PLEEEEEZ, Mr. Rolex AD, could you PALEEEEEEEZ put me on your list and ALLOW me to pay $15K for this watch that you don't have now, but you might one day get?? What's that? You want me to buy this OTHER one (that I don't really want) for $10K now, and you'll assure me that I'll have a shot at the one I really want, later?"    

Understand that I don't have anything against Rolex watches, if you like them, great - but I do find it very humorous what ppl are apparently willing to do to get one... And to me, it's the height of irony for someone who buys Rolexes to come here and bash the prices of g-shocks.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> better how? i addressed the points in your post, did you want to go over again how you continued to use my name even when asked not to? do you think it made you more or less of a weirdo/creep/troll?
> did contradicting your own multiple definitions of "luxury" end up digging you into a deeper hole so you no longer want to address it?
> 
> i only post once per thread per day im at work, nothing on here requires me to sit and wait for a response so i can quickly reply, least of all a bored troll.... uh oh this was an even longer wait! 😱
> 
> gotta agree with casioexplorer tho, this thread shouldnt have deviated so much into semantic definitions to begin with.
> *whos got some fresh news about the mrgsq release? anything at all.... make it up if you have to!*


Cobarion bezel.....dual-sided AR coated sapphire...a gleaming DLC finish all over....Zaratsu polishing in all the right places....New CRA (cellular-radio adjust) tech...and..

I got 'nuthin, sorry.  Just making a feeble attempt to get this thread back on-track.. (probably a lost cause at this point) 😁


----------



## kubr1ck

hoss said:


> Probably Japanese corporate greed


As opposed to what, American corporate benevolence? Give me a break man.


----------



## hoss

kubr1ck said:


> As opposed to what, American corporate benevolence? Give me a break man.


We’ll that’s the first thing that came into my mind. American corporations aren’t any different. I understand that Casio like all other corporations are in business to make a profit. No doubt about it. They can charge whatever they like for their products. Some people buy them while others don’t. It all depends on prices and affordability. Wealthier people buy more expensive products while poorer people purchase less expensive ones. That’s how it is.


----------



## kubr1ck

Xaltotun said:


> Unpopular opinion here, but honestly, most of the 'premium' treatment that Casio uses nowadays for limited editions (even with handmade parts) can't and don't justify the retail prices that are asked. Casio is gouging the fanboy base in a pure greed play.
> 
> And the resellers / scalpers further exploit the fan base.
> 
> I mean, Casio makes $300 titanium watches with radio control... So why a titanium square with ridiculous (to my eyes at least) laser etched tech babble should suddenly cost $2000?


Well, as you state Casio makes both watches, as they do the Oceanus S100 that someone else referenced. So why not buy the one you like and let others enjoy the one they like? As long as Casio continues to make watches in all of these price brackets, what's there to get upset about. Once they only make $1700 squares and ditch all of their other offerings, I grant you a right to complain.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Time4Playnow said:


> I honestly can't believe some of you guys are still playing the "justify the cost" of this watch, game. Pretty much any watch out there over $500-1K is not "worth it" if you simply look at the cost for components of the watch


100% but I think it shouldn't prevent discussions regarding "value for money" in the watch world altogether.

I understand these discussions would be more interesting if we had access to the real COGS* of each watch instead of having to rely on subjective impressions (materials, finishing, tech used etc.) but the abuses are sometimes really blatant. Your posts regarding Rolex were very funny by the way, and I fully endorse your point of view on the current prices, especially for their run-of-the-mill steel watches (which IMO - bring the firing squad - could probably be produced with the exact same specs and sold for a profit for a few hundred $ at most).

EDIT: it doesn't mean I don't get why someone would still be willing to pay north of 10k$ to have a steel Rolex on his wrist, just that his motivations have probably nothing to do with the idea of getting the best "bang for the buck" (unless he is ignorant and/or stupid), exception being if he thinks he won't keep it for a very long time (resell $$$).

_*Cost of Goods Sold, for those unfamiliar with this acronym (to which we could add other analytical costs ofc)_


----------



## L&W

CasioExplorer said:


> 100% but I think it shouldn't prevent discussions regarding "value for money" in the watch world altogether.
> 
> I understand these discussions would be more interesting if we had access to the real COGS* of each watch instead of having to rely on subjective impressions (materials, finishing, tech used etc.) but the abuses are sometimes really blatant. Your posts regarding Rolex were very funny by the way, and I fully endorse your point of view on the current prices, especially for their run-of-the-mill steel watches (which IMO - bring the firing squad - could probably be produced with the exact same specs and a profit for a few hundred $ at most).
> 
> EDIT: it doesn't mean I don't get why someone would still be willing to pay north of 10k$ to have a steel Rolex on his wrist, just that his motivations have probably nothing to do with the idea of getting the best "bang for the buck" (unless he is ignorant and/or stupid), exception being if he thinks he won't keep it for a very long time (resell $$$).
> 
> _*Cost of Goods Sold, for those unfamiliar with this acronym (to which we could add other analytical costs ofc)_


What's funny is the new MRG squares cost as much as my Rolex SD 16600 when I bought it brand new from AD back in 2005. I even got discount since SD wasn't a popular model at that time. 😆


----------



## CasioExplorer

Early 2000s was a much better time to buy Rolex watches 😁

I even remember almost pulling the trigger on a Sub in 2009. The AD had it in stock and it was ~4000$ if memory serves me well (and I could probably have negotiated the price a bit 👀).

Regarding the MR-G square at least it will be very exclusive (unlike subs which are legion in affluent areas). Not that I endorse the 4k$ price tag (at this stage at least, let's see the actual finished product)


----------



## Xaltotun

Orange_GT3 said:


> Not just one either but three and two grand Seikos to boot!!!


So? What does this proves? I had a big collection, and downsized to a few.

Everything bought at retail (AD). Even my square 😉

I still think the greed play that Casio does on its fan base, is the worst.


----------



## Xaltotun

Time4Playnow said:


> "Oh, PLEEEEEZ, Mr. Rolex AD, could you PALEEEEEEEZ put me on your list and ALLOW me to pay $15K for this watch that you don't have now, but you might one day get?? What's that? You want me to buy this OTHER one (that I don't really want) for $10K now, and you'll assure me that I'll have a shot at the one I really want, later?"
> 
> Understand that I don't have anything against Rolex watches, if you like them, great - but I do find it very humorous what ppl are apparently willing to do to get one... And to me, it's the height of irony for someone who buys Rolexes to come here and bash the prices of g-shocks.


Is this is a tentative to mock me, perhaps? If yes, then it's unwarranted and inelegant, in a forum where people have diverse tastes and experiences. I have bought all my watches (from Rolex to Tissot) at retail prices, at the same AD, for 30 years. I have *never* paid over retail (even had discounts on scores of them) and I have definitely *never* bought something solely in order to be "allowed" anything. So this argument falls flat and does not apply to me.

Objectively, I can still determine that Casio, with their greed fueled "exclusive" and "limited edition" prices, is gouging and insulting their fan base. That's just a pretty disgusting corporate shill play they do, a slap to the face of their legion of fans. At least Rolex has been producing the same number of watches for the past half century, consistently, and is not slapping DLC on a $45 watch to sell it for $3,000. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Xaltotun

Time4Playnow said:


> And yet.....you have Rolex in your sig - so naturally, you could justify the cost of that watch, right?
> 
> I honestly can't believe some of you guys are still playing the "justify the cost" of this watch, game. Pretty much any watch out there over $500-1K is not "worth it" if you simply look at the cost for components of the watch. And yeah, that includes Omega, Rolex, and any other brand you want to talk about. You might not like it, but that's the watch world.
> 
> It's pretty simple tho - if you don't think the watch is worth it, don't buy it. Easy.


*None* of the luxury watches 'are worth it', totally agree (perhaps those made entirely by hand, by the same artisan, after 2000 hours of work, can be said to be - but those can be said to be works of art). 

But a $45 G-Shock, with a mass market produced digital movement, case, bracelet, slapped with a DLC titanium case, and suddenly sold at $3k, is objectively even more 'not worth it' than an Omega, a Grand Seiko, or even an Oris or a higher-end Casio even. At least those, even if overpriced, are not three grand versions of cheaper watches. That's where these gimmicky G-Shock, fueled by corporation greed, "are not worth it" in comparison to other luxury watches.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Interesting and articulate posts by both of you (@Time4Playnow and @Xaltotun). I'm not saying this to be "nice" or play the "peacekeeper", I really just mean it.
Let's try to keep this interesting discussion civil.


@Xaltotun: although it's a VERY well made watch with good materials (hardened titanium / dlc), great finishing, lots of details and nice tech, I suspect Casio is making quite a significant margin on my MR-G B2000.

The problem is, unlike a typical steel Rolex, there is no real equivalent of this watch on the market at the moment (at least that I'm aware of). I certainly hope other brands will start producing similar products. Competition between companies is always in the interest of the consumer (much less so if they belong to the same group, Swatch Group anyone?)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Xaltotun said:


> Is this is a tentative to mock me, perhaps? If yes, then it's unwarranted and inelegant, in a forum where people have diverse tastes and experiences. I have bought all my watches (from Rolex to Tissot) at retail prices, at the same AD, for 30 years. I have *never* paid over retail (even had discounts on scores of them) and I have definitely *never* bought something solely in order to be "allowed" anything. So this argument falls flat and does not apply to me.
> 
> Objectively, I can still determine that Casio, with their greed fueled "exclusive" and "limited edition" prices, is gouging and insulting their fan base. That's just a pretty disgusting corporate shill play they do, a slap to the face of their legion of fans. At least Rolex has been producing the same number of watches for the past half century, consistently, and is not slapping DLC on a $45 watch to sell it for $3,000. 🤦‍♂️


No. If I were mocking you, I'd reply to you and do it directly. That was an attempt to describe (in somewhat hyperbolic terms) what I've heard, in general, on Watchuseek about ppl seeking to buy Rolexes. And there is certainly an element of truth to it. I find it so very amusing that ppl would allow an AD and/or Rolex to treat them like pawns in the pursuit of silly watches. Mis-placed priorities, perhaps? 

Rolex is selling watches for 10s of thousands of dollars. And you don't think there is some "gouging" going on there? 



Xaltotun said:


> *None* of the luxury watches 'are worth it', totally agree (perhaps those made entirely by hand, by the same artisan, after 2000 hours of work, can be said to be - but those can be said to be works of art).
> 
> But a $45 G-Shock, with a mass market produced digital movement, case, bracelet, slapped with a DLC titanium case, and suddenly sold at $3k, is objectively even more 'not worth it' than an Omega, a Grand Seiko, or even an Oris or a higher-end Casio even. At least those, even if overpriced, are not three grand versions of cheaper watches. That's where these gimmicky G-Shock, fueled by corporation greed, "are not worth it" in comparison to other luxury watches.


So now we're talking about watches that are "even more not worth it?"  This is just silly. 

You act as though other large watchmakers aren't fueled somewhat by greed and are not taking advantage of customers. I beg to differ. 

As has been stated on this forum before, many times - the entire topic of "worth" when it comes to watches is extremely subjective. That is why it's not up to you to say whether any Casio is "worth it" or not. It may not be worth it to you, but it may be to others. So this entire discussion is a non-starter, IMO.

You seem to be making the argument about Casio based solely on the watch components' cost. One could easily do the same about Rolexes, Omegas, Breitlings, or watches from any other typical "luxury" brand. The purchase of those watches at exhorbitant prices is not entirely rational, either.. 

All in all, I think this entire discussion is silly and pointless, and I've said what I had to say.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

What we love about Casio G-Shock is their passion for this product line and their insistent in high level of standards for toughness. Same time no other watch brand can compare to the level of consumers market penetration of Casio. Literally from a cheap $10 watch to a thousand dollars premium G-Shock, no matter what your budget is, you will find something that pleases you. They are well deserved for the up-market profits and a little bit of mark up for their premium line of watches.






What they need is to invest in a Premium Service to go along with their premium line of watches. That will provide a further peace of mind for their customers buying their premium products. That way they can push even further up-market in the future.


----------



## TalkingClock

The people who buy the metal squares are mainly delighted with them. 
I'm sure the Ti MR-G will be no different.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

TalkingClock said:


> The people who buy the metal squares are mainly delighted with them.
> I'm sure the Ti MR-G will be no different.


Well I assume if you're dropping $3k on a square, you're a pretty darn hardcore G Shock fan. A casual G Shock buyer won't see the value. So if you're that big of a fan, you probably aren't one for coming here with buyers remorse (even if you secretly felt it)


----------



## Hexanaut

The thread that keeps on giving. Very entertaining.

Did anyone work out what coroboringum is in the end? I presume a trade name for some alloy type?


----------



## CasioExplorer

"with the potential to enrich many people's life"
👀😁


----------



## Hexanaut

CasioExplorer said:


> "with the potential to enrich many people's life"
> 👀😁


Nickel free alloy. Using nitrogen to increase its strength. Good for jewellery assesories and bio implants. ..as attractive as platinum. Ten times harder than silver. Very good.


----------



## FROG

This'll be great for when I finally have my G-Shocks implanted into my body.


----------



## TalkingClock

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Well I assume if you're dropping $3k on a square, you're a pretty darn hardcore G Shock fan. A casual G Shock buyer won't see the value. So if you're that big of a fan, you probably aren't one for coming here with buyers remorse (even if you secretly felt it)


Quite so. The same can apply to any watch costing $3K though.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Xaltotun said:


> *None* of the luxury watches 'are worth it', totally agree (perhaps those made entirely by hand, by the same artisan, after 2000 hours of work, can be said to be - but those can be said to be works of art).
> 
> But a $45 G-Shock, with a mass market produced digital movement, case, bracelet, slapped with a DLC titanium case, and suddenly sold at $3k, is objectively even more 'not worth it' than an Omega, a Grand Seiko, or even an Oris or a higher-end Casio even. At least those, even if overpriced, are not three grand versions of cheaper watches. That's where these gimmicky G-Shock, fueled by corporation greed, "are not worth it" in comparison to other luxury watches.


I have owned many of all 3 of the brands you speak of and I would say my MRG has no problem sitting next to them. I love Oris, but they don't hold a candle to MRGs in my opinion. The finish is superior in every way and it wears a lot better than any Oris I have owned (Aquis, ProPilots, Ateliers). The only thing that disappoints me with MRGs is their clasps. They should do better. As for all GSs I have owned, they sit equally to me with the exception that I love the 9f HAQ movement. That puts GS slightly above my MRG in some ways for me, but as far as build goes within their respective end goals (MRGs aren't trying to be dress wayches), I don't find GS superior. As for my Omega AT, I actually think the MRG has more to offer.

It is odd to me that you took umbrage with the "mass produced" movement being dumped into another case and sold at a higher price when that is exactly what Oris has been doing for years. Oh but wait, Oris has a new in-house movement (forget the fact that Casio has been doing in-house all along, but hey it only matters when Swiss watch companies do it), so they can dump it in the same aquis and charge you $1,300 more. So the movement is worth 1.3k? 😄 
One thing that crcks me up is how people constantly go off about how they're not paying for some quartz movement that costs a few pennies to make, when most Swiss watch companies are buying Sellitas in bulk for $50 or so. Let's take an Aquaracer as an example. The quartz is less than 2k (1.7k I think) and auto is 3k. An extra 1.3k for the $50 movement, huh? Sorry, mass produced movement. Stop with the "logic" and pretending anything at 3k makes sense.

I'm not going to get into the differences, but there are some really nice upgrades and interesting materials being used and as I said before, it is an MRG so it will get the sallaz treatment(but I guess that only matters if GS does it?). Worth it? Who knows, but I'll reserve judgement until I see something besides a render.


----------



## GrouchoM

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I have owned many of all 3 of the brands you speak of and I would say my MRG has no problem sitting next to them. I love Oris, but they don't hold a candle to MRGs in my opinion. The finish is superior in every way and it wears a lot better than any Oris I have owned (Aquis, ProPilots, Ateliers). The only thing that disappoints me with MRGs is their clasps. They should do better. As for all GSs I have owned, they sit equally to me with the exception that I love the 9f HAQ movement. That puts GS slightly above my MRG in some ways for me, but as far as build goes within their respective end goals (MRGs aren't trying to be dress wayches), I don't find GS superior. As for my Omega AT, I actually think the MRG has more to offer.
> 
> It is odd to me that you took umbrage with the "mass produced" movement being dumped into another case and sold at a higher price when that is exactly what Oris has been doing for years. Oh but wait, Oris has a new in-house movement (forget the fact that Casio has been doing in-house all along, but hey it only matters when Swiss watch companies do it), so they can dump it in the same aquis and charge you $1,300 more. So the movement is worth 1.3k?
> One thing that crcks me up is how people constantly go off about how they're not paying for some quartz movement that costs a few pennies to make, when most Swiss watch companies are buying Sellitas in bulk for $50 or so. Let's take an Aquaracer as an example. The quartz is less than 2k (1.7k I think) and auto is 3k. An extra 1.3k for the $50 movement, huh? Sorry, mass produced movement. Stop with the "logic" and pretending anything at 3k makes sense.
> 
> I'm not going to get into the differences, but there are some really nice upgrades and interesting materials being used and as I said before, it is an MRG so it will get the sallaz treatment(but I guess that only matters if GS does it?). Worth it? Who knows, but I'll reserve judgement until I see something besides a render.


I doubt that getting that a $50 movement cased, poised, regulated, and QAed (which is likely more involved than a quartz) isn't a few hundred dollars.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild

So…any leaks / rumours as to why these were delayed?

Appears an ‘MB’ square is up next in 2022


----------



## kubr1ck

Darkchild said:


> So…any leaks / rumours as to why these were delayed?
> 
> Appears an ‘MB’ square is up next in 2022


Casio execs heard that their customer base all depleted their bank accounts buying TVAs, so they're delaying the MR-G release by a few months to let them replenish.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

GrouchoM said:


> I doubt that getting that a $50 movement cased, poised, regulated, and QAed (which is likely more involved than a quartz) isn't a few hundred dollars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Okay, I will be generous and say 300...still leaves 1k doesn't it?


----------



## Hexanaut

kubr1ck said:


> Casio execs heard that their customer base all depleted their bank accounts buying TVAs, so they're delaying the MR-G release by a few months to let them replenish.


Maybe they are reading this thread and are changing the module now.


----------



## natosteve

Wondering if this version has an IP coating? Would be cool and age well if it was just brushed titanium. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CasioExplorer

I think it will look lovely in the metal 💓

Wearing this in the boardroom will be quite the statement, if not necessarily understood as such (not many will know what this watch is and how much it costs).
It's not really clear either what the statement is. Could be multiple things 😂


----------



## L&W

CasioExplorer said:


> I think it will look lovely in the metal 💓
> 
> Wearing this in the boardroom will be quite the statement, if not necessarily understood as such (not many will know what this watch is and how much it costs).
> It's not really clear either what the statement is. Could be multiple things 😂


I think you will see more nice watches in trendy nightclubs than boardrooms. 😂


----------



## CasioExplorer

L&W said:


> I think you will see more nice watches in trendy nightclubs than boardrooms. 😂


If you replace "nice" by "flashy" then I agree 😁

But the MR-G Square is definitely not a nightclub watch 👀


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm not going to get into the differences, but there are some really nice upgrades and interesting materials being used and as I said before, it is an MRG so it will get the sallaz treatment(*but I guess that only matters if GS does it?*). Worth it? Who knows, but I'll reserve judgement until I see something besides a render.


Guess what... MRG cases were and probably still are made in Grand Seiko factory! For real. 








Wow! MRG and Oceanus cases are made....


MR-G and Oceanus watch cases are made in the same Seiko factory as Grand Seiko and Credor cases! https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/visiting-grand-seiko-case-manufacture-4488583.html




www.watchuseek.com












Visiting Grand Seiko case Manufacture


Visiting the factory making #grandseiko watch case in koriyama. This Was the culprit of my trip to Japan. I was invited to visit the factory in hope for me to work with them and produce a line of watches of my own This factory based in Fukushima prefecture, produces the weatch case of seiko...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CasioExplorer

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Guess what... MRG cases were and probably still are made in Grand Seiko factory! For real.


I think the correct way to put it is : it's the same japanese company that produces the cases for GS, MR-G, Oceanus and Credor 

It's a provider for these brands, not a property or subsidiary of Grand Seiko.

The name of the company is Hayashi Seiki Seizo Co., Ltd.
It was founded in Tokyo in 1921 and moved to Fukushima in 1943.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Guess what... MRG cases were and probably still are made in Grand Seiko factory! For real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! MRG and Oceanus cases are made....
> 
> 
> MR-G and Oceanus watch cases are made in the same Seiko factory as Grand Seiko and Credor cases! https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/visiting-grand-seiko-case-manufacture-4488583.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting Grand Seiko case Manufacture
> 
> 
> Visiting the factory making #grandseiko watch case in koriyama. This Was the culprit of my trip to Japan. I was invited to visit the factory in hope for me to work with them and produce a line of watches of my own This factory based in Fukushima prefecture, produces the weatch case of seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Yup, but I'm not sure many know.


----------



## Darkchild

Have the basic silver B5000 on today and it really is a lovely watch. It gets lost in the rotation with all the newer unique colour ways but every time I wear it it just feels like the quintessential metal square.

Really looking forward to the MRG’s now. I suspect, much like the TB, it’ll be one you have to see in person to ‘appreciate’.


----------



## Ferretnose

CasioExplorer said:


> "with the potential to enrich many people's life"
> 👀😁


Does this mean it'll be _hip_ to wear an MR-G square?

I'll see myself out, thanks...


----------



## Maddog1970

So, my personal position here, on MR-Gs, etc, has and will always be - your money, spend it on what you want!

“Affordability” “Value” “Desirability” - all in the eye of the beholder and their wallet!

If Casio, Rolex, Omega, Timex can market and sell a product at a particular price point, then good for them!

In conclusion - if you like/want a MR-G square, buy one….if you hate it, don’t buy it….


----------



## jcombs1

natosteve said:


> Wondering if this version has an IP coating? Would be cool and age well if it was just brushed titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I really like the look of the brushed titanium of this MRG, the price not as much. 

Is there another G model that has the same look or a way to get it?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

FROG said:


> This'll be great for when I finally have my G-Shocks implanted into my body.


😬🤣


----------



## GrouchoM

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Okay, I will be generous and say 300...still leaves 1k doesn't it?


I think that the purchased movements are torn down and reassembled prior to casing. Like a full service. So, maybe $500. Your point is still 100% valid though. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

As reported by ghockblog.jp - the user manual for module 3501 is no longer available, it has been removed by Casio.


----------



## L&W

New pics. Still worth it?








速報！「MRG-B5000」の実物写真を確認！強い光沢！そして浮き上がってみえるベゼル！ : great G-SHOCK world


来年発売の「MRG-B5000」の実物画像です。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## TTV

L&W said:


> New pics. Still worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 速報！「MRG-B5000」の実物写真を確認！強い光沢！そして浮き上がってみえるベゼル！ : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 来年発売の「MRG-B5000」の実物画像です。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16299291
> View attachment 16299294
> View attachment 16299295
> View attachment 16299296


Naah, somehow lame looking. I wonder whether these are the final ones, hopefully not...

To my eye, the 'MR-G' logo should be on bezel, not on dial.


----------



## GrouchoM

Does it have a sapphire caseback so we can see the movement? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

TTV said:


> Naah, somehow lame looking. I wonder whether these are the final ones, hopefully not...
> 
> To my eye, the 'MR-G' logo should be on bezel, not on dial.


They look final to me. While I don't think they look bad, they are definitely not worth 4K list price, around 2-2.5K is more realistic. It's still high but it's OK for a MRG.
I wonder what's the purpose of the modular design of the bezel and why use the regular clasp from B5000 rather than the clasp from MRG, which is more appropriate.


----------



## FerrisAus

They look fine, but definitely not like a watch with that sticker price on it.


----------



## Darkchild

leaked pictures hardly ever look great and unsurprisingly these don’t paint them in the best light, I’ll hold my take till I see proper marketing materials and what they look like in person. I don’t think these will sell out anytime soon unless they’re produced in limited quantities which I hear won’t be the case


----------



## HiggsBoson

Hmm, the Black looks too 'glossy' for my taste.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

L&W said:


> New pics. Still worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 速報！「MRG-B5000」の実物写真を確認！強い光沢！そして浮き上がってみえるベゼル！ : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 来年発売の「MRG-B5000」の実物画像です。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16299291
> View attachment 16299294
> View attachment 16299295
> View attachment 16299296


I am really not too impressed. 

Honestly I like the color scheme of the B5000TB more than the black MRG because the yellow lettering in the bezel and the hints of blue go really well with the other gold accents on the TB like the pushers and the screws.


----------



## Hexanaut

Still need to see final marketing images and proper real world images and vids as well but for the price these do nothing for me and dont look that special. Pick your fav full metal steel and be done with it I say.


----------



## A.G.

L&W said:


> They look final to me. While I don't think they look bad, they are definitely not worth 4K list price, around 2-2.5K is more realistic. It's still high but it's OK for a MRG.
> I wonder what's the purpose of the modular design of the bezel and why use the regular clasp from B5000 rather than the clasp from MRG, which is more appropriate.


I believe the clasp is from the MRG not the B5000. In the leaked Macys images it has the lock used on the MRG. The purpose of the modular bezel is to allow more flexibility when designing special editions.


----------



## A.G.

L&W said:


> New pics. Still worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 速報！「MRG-B5000」の実物写真を確認！強い光沢！そして浮き上がってみえるベゼル！ : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 来年発売の「MRG-B5000」の実物画像です。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16299291
> View attachment 16299294
> View attachment 16299295
> View attachment 16299296


I think they both look good but for me the black is a bit too glossy and I have too many watches with gold accents. I like the face on the silver one but would prefer it on a matte DLC. The watch looks small on the model's wrist but he does look like he has larger wrists. For my wrists it should be great, similar to the B5000, but I'm still concerned about the thickness.


----------



## L&W

A.G. said:


> I believe the clasp is from the MRG not the B5000. In the leaked Macys images it has the lock used on the MRG. The purpose of the modular bezel is to allow more flexibility when designing special editions.


You are right about the clasp, forgot that.👍 Casio needs to release official photos soon so we can stop speculating. 🙂


----------



## Miklos86

Hm. Recently I put the metal bracelet back onto my Seiko Samurai. It's not bad, but found that I can't live without easy, tool-less micro-adjust (I got spoiled by Omega bracelet). I fear this one doesn't have it either, which is a crying shame at the price point.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Miklos86 said:


> Hm. Recently I put the metal bracelet back onto my Seiko Samurai. It's not bad, but found that I can't live without easy, tool-less micro-adjust (I got spoiled by Omega bracelet). I fear this one doesn't have it either, which is a crying shame at the price point.


Yeah, I really don't understand why companies aren't doing it across the board (probably because the people complaining are such a small minority...basically, enthusiasts, so why retool  ), but Ti is so light and comfy that it doesn't really bother me at all with my squares and MRG. I can wear it a bit tighter or a bit looser without issue, whereas SS will annoy me if not sized properly.


----------



## Miklos86

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, I really don't understand why companies aren't doing it across the board (probably because the people complaining are such a small minority...basically, enthusiasts, so why retool  ), but Ti is so light and comfy that it doesn't really bother me at all with my squares and MRG. I can wear it a bit tighter or a bit looser without issue, whereas SS will annoy me if not sized properly.


Indeed, you are right, it's easier to find a good fit on a light watch than on a heavy SS diver.


----------



## HiggsBoson

I know this is going to sound kinda weird. However, I like the solid 'heft' that a stainless steel case & bracelet provides. It feels more robust & durable and inspires confidence. Well, to me anyway.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

HiggsBoson said:


> I know this is going to sound kinda weird. However, I like the solid 'heft' that a stainless steel case & bracelet provides. It feels more robust & durable and inspires confidence. Well, to me anyway.


Not weird at all and totally understand. I used to feel that way and sold several Ti watches for that same reason. I think the squares can definitely feel a bit cheap and light in Ti, but the MRGs are bigger and hefty enough that they still inspire confidence.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not weird at all and totally understand. I used to feel that way and sold several Ti watches for that same reason. *I think the squares can definitely feel a bit cheap and light in Ti,* but the MRGs are bigger and hefty enough that they still inspire confidence.


Sorry, I was referring to 'Squares'. I should have been clearer.


----------



## James142

It's a no for me at this point but we'll see.


----------



## natosteve

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not weird at all and totally understand. I used to feel that way and sold several Ti watches for that same reason. I think the squares can definitely feel a bit cheap and light in Ti, but the MRGs are bigger and hefty enough that they still inspire confidence.


The ti square I own doesn’t feel cheap unless you attribute more weight with quality. Probably the most solid and put together Casio I’ve owned. It also disappears on the wrist which is what I look for with a big watch. This the Ti Pelagos and the Ti Planet Ocean are the most frequent watches I wear - all big but extremely comfortable to wear. The large steel watches I have like the ExII and SM300m always feel uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Miklos86 said:


> Hm. Recently I put the metal bracelet back onto my Seiko Samurai. It's not bad, but found that I can't live without easy, tool-less micro-adjust (I got spoiled by Omega bracelet). I fear this one doesn't have it either, which is a crying shame at the price point.


nope, can see the adjustment holes on the clasp. def. a wasted opportunity!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

TTV said:


> Naah, somehow lame looking. I wonder whether these are the final ones, hopefully not...
> 
> To my eye, the 'MR-G' logo should be on bezel, not on dial.


gotta be getting close, its def. a solid prototype at least. lots of marks on it from where its been handled (and also where its been photoshopped to remove the stand lol )


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

HiggsBoson said:


> I know this is going to sound kinda weird. However, I like the solid 'heft' that a stainless steel case & bracelet provides. It feels more robust & durable and inspires confidence. Well, to me anyway.


classic old school way of thinking, heavy = tough/durable/gettin ya money's worth. i used to think the same esp. when it came to "dressier" analog bracelet watches, had to be heavy otherwise youre getting ripped off lol but that was before i found out about Ti, CF and composite materials. sure it feels a little cheap cos its so light in hand but theyre heaps more comfy on wrist and youre not constantly fighting it. yet to dive into a metal square but my mtgs says "im going over here now" and i have to say ok, sure, do whatever you like lol
dont get me wrong tho, the bit of heft in the mrgg def. makes it feel like it means business but its not so heavy that it feels off.


----------



## CasioExplorer

L&W said:


> They look final to me. While I don't think they look bad, they are definitely not worth 4K list price, around 2-2.5K is more realistic. It's still high but it's OK for a MRG.


You still have to be really deep down the G-Square rabbit hole to feel that 2-2.5k is an acceptable price for this watch 😋

Hand the specs + pics to anyone who isn't - and doesn't know what an MRG is - and ask him what he thinks it's worth. My bet is the median answer would be in the 300-750$ range (and maybe I'm optimistic).

Either we're missing something (specs wise) or I will definitely start to think less of Casio. I thought they would refrain from these kind of marketing stunts (the previous TI square versions were already borderline preposterously priced). Let's hope AT LEAST for a cobarion bezel, to save face.


----------



## L&W

CasioExplorer said:


> You still have to be really deep down the G-Square rabbit hole to feel that 2-2.5k is an acceptable price for this watch 😋
> 
> Handle the specs + pics to anyone who isn't - and doesn't know what an MRG is - and ask him what he thinks it's worth. My bet is the median answer would be in the 300-750$ range (and maybe I'm optimistic).
> 
> Either we're missing something (specs wise) or I will definitely start to think less of Casio. I thought they would refrain from these kind of marketing stunts (the previous TI square versions were already borderline preposterously priced). Let's hope AT LEAST for a cobarion bezel, to save face.


Agree with you. Not even many people here in the forum think it worth that kind of money. I don't understand what makes it so special that it costs more than a MRG-B2000.🙄


----------



## clyde_frog

LOL, I think they must have joined Seiko in developing their own in-house ultra high strength psychedelic drugs for staff use.


----------



## Miklos86

clyde_frog said:


> LOL, I think they must have joined Seiko in developing their own in-house ultra high strength psychedelic drugs for staff use.


This frog gets it. 

Still, I keep wondering what could be the reason for pushing the watch back. Simple manufacturing hiccup like materials shortage? Or did Casio decide to change something with the watch? 5 months seems a little short time for that but I'm not familiar enough with the industry to make an educated guess.


----------



## babylon19

Miklos86 said:


> This frog gets it.
> 
> Still, I keep wondering what could be the reason for pushing the watch back. Simple manufacturing hiccup like materials shortage? Or did Casio decide to change something with the watch? 5 months seems a little short time for that but I'm not familiar enough with the industry to make an educated guess.


Maybe they saw this thread


----------



## dgaddis

They more they show of it the more I really can't understand the asking price, or how they'll possibly try and justify it.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

L&W said:


> Agree with you. Not even many people here in the forum think it worth that kind of money. I don't understand what makes it so special that it costs more than a MRG-B2000.🙄


Well this model is B5000 and if you subtract B2000 you are left with at least 3000 B's that you can include into the price of the item.

All jokes aside I dont understand what makes the B2000 cheaper, especially because the digital module of the B5k should be easier to manufacture than the analog B2k because of less moving parts.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Chevy Suburban said:


> Well this model is B5000 and if you subtract B2000 you are left with at least 3000 B's that you can include into the price of the item.
> 
> All jokes aside I dont understand what makes the B2000 cheaper, especially because the digital module of the B5k should be easier to manufacture than the analog B2k because of less moving parts.


That was one of the things that interested me, too. My b1000 is mid-sized, just as I presume this model will be considered, yet its msrp is $2,600. With a digital model you don't have all the micro details you need to consider when polishing hands and indices, and you don't have to fret over a dial either. I really want to know more about this damn thing haha


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I really want to know more about this damn thing haha


Don't we all!


----------



## Trel

dgaddis said:


> They more they show of it the more I really can't understand the asking price, or how they'll possibly try and justify it.


Maybe the case and bracelet itself are more complex and require more hand-finishing? Dunno.


----------



## dgaddis

Trel said:


> Maybe the case and bracelet itself are more complex and require more hand-finishing? Dunno.


The photos hide it well if that's the case haha


----------



## natosteve

Can’t help but think that all this chunter about the supposed price is because we all want one of these MRG squares. Just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86

natosteve said:


> Can’t help but think that all this chunter about the supposed price is because we all want one of these MRG squares. Just saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why wouldn't we? It will be the flagship model of a brand we like (those solid-gold-samurai-engraved-überlimited-excesses aside). Casio is looking to make a transformation or tier jump and we all want to be a part of it.


----------



## CasioExplorer

natosteve said:


> Can’t help but think that all this chunter about the supposed price is because we all want one of these MRG squares. Just saying


@natosteve : It is precisely the mechanism at hand here, and also why these MR-G squares will probably sell well regardless of their actual specs.

The limit to this mechanism would be when the buyer starts looking more like a fool/victim of marketing than a "lucky bastard". But as we know this limit seems almost unreachable in the watch world 😋


----------



## natosteve

CasioExplorer said:


> @natosteve : It is precisely the mechanism at hand here, and also why these MR-G squares will probably sell well regardless of their actual specs.
> 
> The limit to this mechanism would be when the buyer starts looking more like a fool/victim of marketing than a "lucky bastard". But as we know this limit seems almost unreachable in the watch world


Value is subjective. People moaning about the price and then moaning about anyone who would buy it at that price are doing so because they want a moon on a stick - just saying . 

I for one will be one of those fool slash victims that succumbs to those evil marketer’s demands - handing over my hard earned moolah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CasioExplorer

Be my guest 🙂

I sincerely hope you'll be happy with your purchase. My gripe is with Casio, not its customers.


----------



## natosteve

CasioExplorer said:


> Be my guest
> 
> I sincerely hope you'll be happy with your purchase. My gripe is with Casio, not its customers.


Thank you for the permission to make my own choices. You are too very kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CasioExplorer

Ahaha I wasn't implying that. Maybe what I meant was lost in translation. I would have to be naive to think that you actually wait for my permission to buy this watch, isn't it? So it's more like "not important, knock yourself out" or something along these lines (i wish i were bilingual)


----------



## FerrisAus

I think your english is perfect @CasioExplorer... you could easily pass for a native speaker  In fact I wondered if you were an Aussie/Brit/American based in France (you are in France, right?).
There has been some misunderstanding here I think. I always took @CasioExplorer's comments as being a light hearted dig at Casio for taking advantage of their customers passion by charging more and more for each new model.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Hi FerrisAus, I'm actually french, and thanks for the compliments: I took an interest in english later in life and always wished I had devoted more hours working on it when i was young. It is such a beautiful and efficient language.

Now for the topic at hand, If I was about to buy this watch like @natosteve I probably wouldn't have appreciated some of my previous comments to be honest, so I find his reaction towards me somewhat understandable. He's absolutely right: value and what is acceptable or not are subjective. It just so happens that my subjective impressions and his are clashing quite significantly 😂😂😂


----------



## kubr1ck

These prospect threads always start off okay then eventually devolve into name-calling. Maybe we should just chill out a bit and reserve further opinion until these watches are actually released and we can see some real-world photos. I've only been acquiring Gs for about six years now, and from my experience this brand rarely disappoints its fans. At the end of the day, they offer something in every price bracket, so it's difficult to call them out of touch with their customer base.


----------



## FerrisAus

How about we all get back on topic in this thread? I'm keen to continue reading updates as more is posted about this interesting, cool, and crazy expensive upcoming model!


----------



## TalkingClock

News just in...


----------



## Orange_GT3

FerrisAus said:


> How about we all get back on topic in this thread? I'm keen to continue reading updates as more is posted about this interesting, cool, and crazy expensive upcoming model!


That would be nice.


----------



## complexcarbs

TalkingClock said:


> News just in...


Go on...


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CasioExplorer said:


> You still have to be really deep down the G-Square rabbit hole to feel that 2-2.5k is an acceptable price for this watch 😋
> 
> Hand the specs + pics to anyone who isn't - and doesn't know what an MRG is - and ask him what he thinks it's worth. My bet is the median answer would be in the 300-750$ range (and maybe I'm optimistic).
> 
> Either we're missing something (specs wise) or I will definitely start to think less of Casio. I thought they would refrain from these kind of marketing stunts (the previous TI square versions were already borderline preposterously priced). Let's hope AT LEAST for a cobarion bezel, to save face.


hand specs and pics of any luxury watch without the brand name and youll get an even lower evaluation lol what you need to do is try and find another luxury watch in that price bracket that has the same features as the mrgg 😉


----------



## CasioExplorer

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> hand specs and pics of any luxury watch without the brand name and youll get an even lower evaluation lol


But do you find that OK?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Man, and I thought the great IP-or-not-bezel-debate was boring. For the love of God, let's move on. 2 pages of this now😄 😄 🤣


----------



## CasioExplorer

Ahaha I believe internet forums are not for me. I wonder how you guys (the smart, civilized ones) cope with such low brow comments sometimes 😁


----------



## TalkingClock

complexcarbs said:


> Go on...


There isn't any.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

CasioExplorer said:


> Ahaha I believe internet forums are not for me. I wonder how you guys (the smart, civilized ones) cope with such low brow comments sometimes 😁


Well im not saying im smart (or civilized for that matter) but if you find yourself being triggered by someone's reaction on your post the best course of action is usually to not engage them under any circumstance. 

Some people are filled with such negativity and their hearts are filled with such hate that whatever response you give them, good or bad, they will perceive it as an insult and they will use your reaction as fuel for their internal hate machine. 

That is to say, as soon as you engage them in a discussion you have already lost because you've wasted your time and energy, and you are only reinforcing their cycle of negativity. Whereas if you just let their post fall on 'deaf ears' they can't use that as fuel because they need some type of reaction from you in order to feel vindicated (this practice is also called not feeding the trolls).


----------



## nonconformulaic

CasioExplorer said:


> Ahaha I believe internet forums are not for me. I wonder how you guys (the smart, civilized ones) cope with such low brow comments sometimes 😁


We all know the internet is where nuance goes to die @CasioExplorer, but here's a four step program that might help you and @natosteve both get a bit more out of your respective WUS experiences. 

1. Log into your WUS account.
2. Click on any member's name.
3. Click ignore on the profile summary that pops up.
4. Enjoy WUS more for not seeing anything ignored members post!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

nonconformulaic said:


> We all know the internet is where nuance goes to die @CasioExplorer, but here's a four step program that might help you and @natosteve both get a bit more out of your respective WUS experiences.
> 
> 1. Log into your WUS account.
> 2. Click on any member's name.
> 3. Click ignore on the profile summary that pops up.
> 4. Enjoy WUS more for not seeing anything ignored members post!


This is a very good suggestion. I just cleaned up a dozen posts for rule 2 violations and trolling, I will pass out 'red cards' if I have to come back to clean up more snarky posts.


----------



## HiggsBoson

CasioExplorer said:


> Ahaha I believe internet forums are not for me. I wonder how you guys (the smart, civilized ones) cope with such low brow comments sometimes 😁


Unfortunately, 'we' have to develop a 'thicker skin'. The internet emboldens some, as they hide behind the anonymity, the internet provides. I had an unpleasant character continually PM me, as he didn't like/approve of some of my posts. He became very 'personal'.
I comfort myself, in the knowledge that these individuals, must have pretty sad lives and taking their frustrations out on other folks, somehow makes them feel better.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Let's get the discussion back on topic please.


----------



## gojira54

Merrie Chrimbo muddy funsters pls keep the popcorn flowing into 2022 =]


----------



## Snyde

If Casio could go back in time, I’m sure they’d rebrand the TB1 as MRG. 

I like the gold MRG dial but I don’t see anything else I like about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natosteve

Snyde said:


> If Casio could go back in time, I’m sure they’d rebrand the TB1 as MRG.
> 
> I like the gold MRG dial but I don’t see anything else I like about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you’re right. It would of made more sense if they kept titanium for MRG series. As it stands (given the information we know) there is not much differentiation to justify a new model especially with the black model. I’d also say the tb1 aesthetically looks more cohesive and uniform with the gold trim on the dial then the red trim on the rumoured MRG black. 

The other silver model looks promising - I’m hoping it’s not PVD coated and just titanium which will patina and age like a great pair of leather boats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A-Squared

https://www.zibi.pl/g-shock/kolekcje/gshock-exclusive/mrg-b5000b-1dr/



Not sure dimensions have already been discussed in this thread, but this polish website shows the MRG dimensions as pretty much the same as the steel and titanium squares! 

For some reason I thought these MRGs were going to be thicker than 13mm based on the original leaked photos. I was kind of hoping it would be disproportionately thicker than the current Ti squares so I could justify not buying it, ha. It’s quite nice if these are the dimensions though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild

Kinda like the worst kept secret now. I wish Casio would just release the watch. We already have the MB coming in Feb so this looks like a march? release now?


----------



## g-zim

alright, I've done a lot of reading and I think I'll just accept that I can't get my head around their pricing considering the tb-1 exists


----------



## AstroAtlantique

悲報！「MRG-B5000」の3月発売は白紙か。 : great G-SHOCK world


注目モデル「MRG-B5000」について書いています。



gshockjp.blog.jp





as far as I can tell (Google translator XD) it seems like release date isn't planned nor decided yet: March was the last possible release month being rumored.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

At this point, if March won't be the release month, I'm starting to believe that these will be 40th Anniversary release as someone thought months ago.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

AstroAtlantique said:


> At this point, if March won't be the release month, I'm starting to believe that these will be 40th Anniversary release as someone thought months ago.


no reason they would postpone it for a year after setting a release date. plus its casio, you know they like the ol double/triple dip. theyll release these this year, cause a stir with all the "why would you pay that much for a digital watch/casio???" outrage then jump back into it with a special 40th version likely with gold accents and have no trouble selling those either


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> no reason they would postpone it for a year after setting a release date. plus its casio, you know they like the ol double/triple dip. theyll release these this year, cause a stir with all the "why would you pay that much for a digital watch/casio???" outrage then jump back into it with a special 40th version likely with gold accents and have no trouble selling those either


Hi Tetsu!
That's also true ... It's that I just can't see any other reason to postpone it from October to March to ???, in this case.


----------



## Lu..

looking forward to the official announcement....


----------



## Darkchild

Been deathly quiet on this. A little birdie tells me trainings on this have begun so might finally be on the way. Still no new information though. Keen to hear if anyone has heard anything new?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi Tetsu!
> That's also true ... It's that I just can't see any other reason to postpone it from October to March to ???, in this case.


in these times, it could literally be anything from supply chain/worker shortage to a slump in high end model sales to a shuffle in release schedule. the pressure for a public announced release schedule and the added hype prob isnt helping either! lol


----------



## B.Kohr

I HOPE it’s “doing a quiet rework when our leak to the public wasn’t as positive as we had hoped, and we will be adding an on the fly micro adjustment clasp.”

🤣


----------



## Orange_GT3

B.Kohr said:


> I HOPE it’s “doing a quiet rework when our leak to the public wasn’t as positive as we had hoped, and we will be adding an on the fly micro adjustment clasp.”
> 
> 🤣


and GPS.


----------



## Tanker G1

...and lasers


----------



## Orange_GT3

Tanker G1 said:


> ...and lasers


----------



## L&W

「MRG-B5000B-1」の新たな画像確認！ゴールドの裏蓋！素材は、「TranTixxii」と「コバリオン」か。 : great G-SHOCK world


「MRG-B5000B-1」の新たな画像についてです。



gshockjp.blog.jp


----------



## TTV

L&W said:


> 「MRG-B5000B-1」の新たな画像確認！ゴールドの裏蓋！素材は、「TranTixxii」と「コバリオン」か。 : great G-SHOCK world
> 
> 
> 「MRG-B5000B-1」の新たな画像についてです。
> 
> 
> 
> gshockjp.blog.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16443457
> 
> View attachment 16443454
> 
> View attachment 16443456
> 
> View attachment 16443455


Module seems to differ from 3459 used in GMW-B5k series, interesting to see the functional differences.

The outlook is still lame, MRG logo should be on metal bezel, not among the other stuff around the display. Easy pass for me.


----------



## L&W

TTV said:


> Module seems to differ from 3459 used in GMW-B5k series, interesting to see the functional differences.
> 
> The outlook is still lame, MRG logo should be on metal bezel, not among the other stuff around the display. Easy pass for me.


I think it looks nice. It will probably looks even better irl. But price is too high.💸💸💸


----------



## Dan GSR

Looks like the bezel is cobarion. And the rest is trantixii


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Dan GSR said:


> Looks like the bezel is cobarion. And the rest is trantixii


How do you tell the difference? Im not familiar with cobarion so thats why im asking


----------



## L&W

Chevy Suburban said:


> How do you tell the difference? Im not familiar with cobarion so thats why im asking


In the linked article in my post it says the bezel is cobarion and rest of the watch is trantixxi. Use Google translate.


----------



## B.Kohr

I really like my Ti Square, but I'm not a fan of the clasp/lack of on the fly adjustment. If that clasp offers that, it will be a definite buy for me.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

B.Kohr said:


> I really like my Ti Square, but I'm not a fan of the clasp/lack of on the fly adjustment. If that clasp offers that, it will be a definite buy for me.


Well on the pictures that have been released so far you can see three holes for microadjust, so I am doubtful they will include on the fly adjustment.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Looks good for sure but, at the moment, I feel like only the silver one (5kD) could possibly made it into my wish list.
Thanks for sharing, anyway!


----------



## Tanker G1

Pardon my ignorance as I'm only familiar with GMW-B5000 squares, but what does this do?


----------



## djpharoah

Tanker G1 said:


> Pardon my ignorance as I'm only familiar with GMW-B5000 squares, but what does this do?
> View attachment 16444229


That is the standard MRG clasp lock - it prevents you from unlocking the bracelet with the double pushers.


----------



## L&W

Tanker G1 said:


> Pardon my ignorance as I'm only familiar with GMW-B5000 squares, but what does this do?
> View attachment 16444229


It's the clasp lock. Once you pull it up you can't accidentally open the clasp.


----------



## B.Kohr

Ah, see I thought that was some kind of glide lock.


----------



## Tanker G1

djpharoah said:


> That is the standard MRG clasp lock - it prevents you from unlocking the bracelet with the double pushers.





L&W said:


> It's the clasp lock. Once you pull it up you can't accidentally open the clasp.


Thank you


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Nice real life pics of the silver one:



https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=5226745467376176&id=105544836162957&set=a.2516277375089679&source=49&refid=13&__tn__=%2B%3E


----------



## B.Kohr

Well, that sold me, once they release it


----------



## Mattthefish

I’ll be buying one for sure, both colorways looks amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J__D

Looks lovely, still not lovely enough given the proposed pricing, but we will see what more photos bring


----------



## TTV

AstroAtlantique said:


> Nice real life pics of the silver one:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=5226745467376176&id=105544836162957&set=a.2516277375089679&source=49&refid=13&__tn__=%2B%3E
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16444822


The module seems not to show the battery charge level? Interesting to see what the functional differences are compared to GMW-series.


----------



## kubr1ck

Ahh just reminiscing about the good ol' days back in 2018 when you could pick up two full metal squares and it wouldn't set you back $8,000.


----------



## FerrisAus

I like the look of both colourways, but it's not really obvious where all the extra $ has gone. I guess it it were me spending the money, I'd want it to look significantly more upmarket than the current range of metal Gs. But I just don't see it in those photos. 
It does look nice though.


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Ahh just reminiscing about the good ol' days back in 2018 when you could pick up two full metal squares and it wouldn't set you back $8,000.


I understand you can still do that if you don't mind steel instead of titanium. Based on the pictures the B5000MB doesn't look worse than these at all. We'll see. It's great to have so many options and variety in squares.


----------



## FerrisAus

Unless I've missed it somewhere, it doesn't look like they have included GPS. I think this is a bit of a missed opportunity, and something that could have set the MR-G apart from the 'regular' metal square lineup.


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> I understand you can still do that if you don't mind steel instead of titanium. Based on the pictures the B5000MB doesn't look worse than these at all. We'll see. It's great to have so many options and variety in squares.


Honestly, the finish of these MR-G squares in these crappy leaked photos is looking nicer and nicer, which means that once the real world photos come out they are going to look substantially higher-end than the stainless steel and current Ti squares. The cobarian bezels on the analog MR-Gs that have been released with them so far just look next-level. It's just disappointing that the design is nothing special. The digital MR-Gs in the late 90s were so much fun. Oh well.



FerrisAus said:


> Unless I've missed it somewhere, it doesn't look like they have included GPS. I think this is a bit of a missed opportunity, and something that could have set the MR-G apart from the 'regular' metal square lineup.


I hear you, but man I have a ton of GPS Casios, Seikos and Citizens, and I honestly never use this function because I'm too lazy to go outside under a clear blue sky.  Bluetooth is just so much more convenient for my sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

As I previously said, the black one does not convince me all the way to be put in the wish list while this silver one looks really good and I'm not excluding to buy it in the future!

Just want to see how the multi-piece bezel comes out at the end: I'm a bit "worried" by the gap between the lug part and the octagonal shaped top piece.


----------



## Dan GSR

Ugh. It looks so good


----------



## Dan GSR

I don't need a $3,000 gshock 
I don't need a $3,000 gshock 
I don't need a $3,000 gshock


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Dan GSR said:


> I don't need a $3,000 gshock
> I don't need a $3,000 gshock
> I don't need a $3,000 gshock


Lol...


Me neither......I...think...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

The MRG and Shock Resist look applied. I wonder how that works. Interesting.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> Honestly, the finish of these MR-G squares in these crappy leaked photos is looking nicer and nicer, which means that once the real world photos come out they are going to look substantially higher-end than the stainless steel and current Ti squares. The cobarian bezels on the analog MR-Gs that have been released with them so far just look next-level.


I think you're absolutely right. Look how much sharper the transition lines appear even in these photos. I'm not saying I'll buy one, but each pic seems to be revealing more and more. Whether I buy one or not, I can still appreciate the craftsmanship. I cannot wait to see one in the metal.


----------



## Dan GSR

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The MRG and Shock Resist look applied. I wonder how that works. Interesting.


Looks to be under the glass, applied to screen


----------



## Snyde

If we each chip in $100, we can order one and have it shipped to my address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dan GSR said:


> Looks to be under the glass, applied to screen


Yeah, I think you're right


----------



## Tanker G1

Dan GSR said:


> Looks to be under the glass, applied to screen


The alternative would be weird so I agree but wouldn't that prevent the crystal from lying flat?

There's a comment that comes up frequently in motorcycling forums I visit. People jokingly call big enduros Starbucks Editions because they're too big and too expensive to actually take off-road, so they only get ridden to Starbucks. Are these Starbucks G-Shocks? If these don't have additional functions over the TB and TCM I have, I'll probably question Casio pricing for the first time. I'm not ruling them out, just not feeling them yet. Once they're released, I'll probably ride over to Starbucks and try one on.


----------



## Dan GSR

Even the full metal are arguably worse compared to the resin counterparts if we are talking about really rugged use


----------



## Miklos86

Tanker G1 said:


> The alternative would be weird so I agree but wouldn't that prevent the crystal from lying flat?
> 
> There's a comment that comes up frequently in motorcycling forums I visit. People jokingly call big enduros Starbucks Editions because they're too big and too expensive to actually take off-road, so they only get ridden to Starbucks. Are these Starbucks G-Shocks? If these don't have additional functions over the TB and TCM I have, I'll probably question Casio pricing for the first time. I'm not ruling them out, just not feeling them yet. Once they're released, I'll probably ride over to Starbucks and try one on.


I hear you. Also those café racers with knobby wheels that never leave the city limits.

It is arguable when does a G Shock become too expensive/delicate to actually be considered a G Shock, but that's the beauty of it: you have a really nice, well made watch, on par with expensive mechanicals and yet you can wear it anywhere, do anything in it, your wrist is more likely to break than these beauties.


----------



## Tanker G1

Dan GSR said:


> Even the full metal are arguably worse compared to the resin counterparts if we are talking about really rugged use


Agreed, but at least I can create a chain of excuses/reasoning as I go basic resin to solar to bluetooth to full metal to titanium.


"I really like solar charging"
"I really like MB6/BT"
"I really like bracelets"
"I really like titanium"
?
I'm struggling with what to use for # 5 when considering moving up to these?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Dan GSR said:


> Even the full metal are arguably worse compared to the resin counterparts if we are talking about really rugged use


I agree in the sense of taking apparent damage quicker, but its just more expensive to replace the bezel and bracelet in comparison to replacing resin ones, beneath those parts I would argue the full metals would be better built?
(GW-5000 being the perfect balance obviously)


----------



## Ginseng108

Beautiful watches but not enough of an increment in function, aesthetics, or design to motivate me to purchase either one. 
I'll hang onto my cash and see what the anniversary releases turn out to be.


----------



## A.G.

Chevy Suburban said:


> Well, in the Chinese forum thread that was posted earlier, a few pages down the OP also posted this picture:
> 
> I believe the bezel and case are now made up out of multiple pieces as this is shown in the picture.


Does anyone remember the exploded view that shows all the different bezel parts? I always assumed this was just an excuse for Casio to go crazy with the special editions but I think the primary purpose of the multipart bezel is shock resistance. They are still going to take advantage of it for special editions but maybe that is how they managed to get rid of the resin behind the bezel in the GMW-B5000. I was always bummed about a "full metal" watch having resin but they mentioned that was the only way they could achieved the desired shock resistance. Many of us noticed the lack of the resin but I could never figure out if they just felt the watch was shock resistant enough without it or if they did something else. I think all the individual bezel parts, including the bezel screws, help with the shock resistance.

Speaking of resin, I don't know if anyone mentioned resin straps. I think Casio is playing the long game. With some GMW-B5000, MRG-G2000 and MRG-B2000 being released with resin straps, it's most likely they will do the same with the MRG-B5000.


----------



## L&W

A.G. said:


> Does anyone remember the exploded view that shows all the different bezel parts? I always assumed this was just an excuse for Casio to go crazy with the special editions but I think the primary purpose of the multipart bezel is shock resistance. They are still going to take advantage of it for special editions but maybe that is how they managed to get rid of the resin behind the bezel in the GMW-B5000. I was always bummed about a "full metal" watch having resin but they mentioned that was the only way they could achieved the desired shock resistance. Many of us noticed the lack of the resin but I could never figure out if they just felt the watch was shock resistant enough without it or if they did something else. I think all the individual bezel parts, including the bezel screws, help with the shock resistance.
> 
> Speaking of resin, I don't know if anyone mentioned resin straps. I think Casio is playing the long game. With some GMW-B5000, MRG-G2000 and MRG-B2000 being released with resin straps, it's most likely they will do the same with the MRG-B5000.


I think the multi part bezel design is because the bezel and the case are in different material. The bezel itself is cobarion and the rest of the case is grade 5 Ti. You can't have 2 different material in one piece.


----------



## Ginseng108

L&W said:


> You can't have 2 different material in one piece.


Yes, you certainly can, under three conditions:

the two materials have approximately the same coefficient of thermal expansion
this means that there won't be the buildup of stresses as one shrinks or grows more or less than the other, especially in a rigid structure

the two materials will not be submerged in an electrolyte and both have different electronegativities
this means one will accelerate the corrosion of the other, like a sacrificial anode is meant to do in a saline bath

the two materials will not be rubbing on each other in regular motion if neither are lubricious
that is, there won't be galling or other contact damage from rubbing, and the reason why phosphor bronze bushings exist for rotating assemblies.

In this case, it's possible the first case is a problem that would require using a composite structure instead of a single piece. The second case could be an issue if the watch gets wet, especially with extended time in the sea, for example. I'm reasonably sure the third point would be a minor issue if at all.


----------



## L&W

Ginseng108 said:


> Yes, you certainly can, under three conditions:
> 
> the two materials have approximately the same coefficient of thermal expansion
> this means that there won't be the buildup of stresses as one shrinks or grows more or less than the other, especially in a rigid structure
> 
> the two materials will not be submerged in an electrolyte and both have different electronegativities
> this means one will accelerate the corrosion of the other, like a sacrificial anode is meant to do in a saline bath
> 
> the two materials will not be rubbing on each other in regular motion if neither are lubricious
> that is, there won't be galling or other contact damage from rubbing, and the reason why phosphor bronze bushings exist for rotating assemblies.
> 
> In this case, it's possible the first case is a problem that would require using a composite structure instead of a single piece. The second case could be an issue if the watch gets wet, especially with extended time in the sea, for example. I'm reasonably sure the third point would be a minor issue if at all.


Yeah but it's not the case with MRG square since it has different material in separate pieces of the case.


----------



## GregoryD

I'm definitely intrigued, but not yet convinced that I need this addition to my GMWB5000D. As someone else mentioned, I really wish MR-G was etched in the bezel and not under the crystal, and I'd like to see tool-less micro-adjust, but I'm still interested.


----------



## medionred

Casio Uhren G-Shock MRG-B5000D-1DR - uhrendirect.de 

Looks like you can already buy it from these guys... My german is a bit rusty but I think it says the watch is in stock  You even get a 175 eur discount! Somebody buy it and post an in-depth review. I'm really curious... I need someone to convince me it's worth 3325 EUR 🤣


----------



## GrouchoM

I wonder why there hasn't been a model that ships with two (or more) strap/ bracelet options and a quick release. Many mid to high end watches do that (and charge $! for it).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Not worthwhile for me.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

medionred said:


> Casio Uhren G-Shock MRG-B5000D-1DR - uhrendirect.de
> 
> Looks like you can already buy it from these guys... My german is a bit rusty but I think it says the watch is in stock  You even get a 175 eur discount! Somebody buy it and post an in-depth review. I'm really curious... I need someone to convince me it's worth 3325 EUR 🤣


Strange. The photos are getting better though. 
Earlier we speculated that the dimples on the bracelet are now functional pass through bolts or something like on a Cartier Santos. That'd be great if it was a fully articulating bracelet. That would really make a difference for me.


----------



## Jeddix

medionred said:


> Casio Uhren G-Shock MRG-B5000D-1DR - uhrendirect.de
> 
> Looks like you can already buy it from these guys... My german is a bit rusty but I think it says the watch is in stock  You even get a 175 eur discount! Somebody buy it and post an in-depth review. I'm really curious... I need someone to convince me it's worth 3325 EUR 🤣


That's the shop where I got my MRG-B1000D with 18% off from. But I will gladly wait until I can get a personalized offer from them, I'm not going to pay 3000+€ on this.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

The more I see the silver version, the more it looks like a "mod kit" on a Standard G Square, its not an issue as such, as I could never justify the price on my salary
if that was to change, the Black would be the only option for me


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Yeah.. that real photo from the German retailer looks like something from aliexpress


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm _wanting_ to like it, I really am. I'm finding it difficult to justify the price hike, over the GMW-B5000D-1ER.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm _wanting_ to like it, I really am. I'm finding it difficult to justify the price hike, over the GMW-B5000D-1ER.


That's it, I think this may sum up the general feelings about it.

Even under a "but it is a luxury item" point of view I still think that this is, in some kind of way, not enough nor at the same "luxury level" of the other MRGs.

I always liked the idea of a full metal square MRG but I think that this is a bit off what I was expecting for.
In my opinion, for many reasons, I think that the old digital MRG lineup (MRG 110, 1100, etc...) are more on focus.

I'm feeling kinda strange about this watch:
It is in my wishlist with few other watches of similar/comparable price but I somehow not sure about it.

Don't get me wrong: I'm not arguing about the price (which I anyway think is quite high) since I do recognise this is a flagship GS, I'm arguing about the final result for that price in the sense that I believe that more could have been done on this watch to make it a real upgrade next to the regular titanium square.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Dont get me wrong the black one looks nice in the new pictures. The lines of the case are more crisp and all metal construction looks good. Also I like the gold colored caseback and this is something I would have liked to see on the B5000TB as well. 

But apart from that I don't see where all this extra money is going towards? The 'new' 3501 module seems functionally the same as the $500 module in the metal B5000's (which are also functionally the same as the 3461 module in the $150 resin B5600's. 

And the silver MRG B5000 looks nice .... But so does the regular B5000. I dont see a reason to splurge an extra 3 grand on essentially the same watch.


----------



## Tanker G1

AstroAtlantique said:


> Don't get me wrong: I'm not arguing about the price (which I anyway think is quite high) since I do recognize this is a flagship GS, I'm arguing about the final result for that price in the sense that I believe that more could have been done on this watch to make it a real upgrade next to the regular titanium square.


This is a great distinction to make when discussing value. Ultimately, we end up with two groups - 'this watch but cheaper' vs 'this price but better'. I'm finding myself firmly in the second group on this one. For $3,000 or whatever the price is, this watch should be clearly superior to the titanium GMW-B5000 models. I've not seen anything yet to indicate they are. Maybe I'm wrong and I end up spending $3,000 on a G-Shock, but in order for that to happen, I need to see a $3,000 product. So far, this ain't it.


----------



## Lu..

G-Shock MRG-B5000D revealed by retailer with in-store photos


There's still no official word on when the all-new G-Shock MRG-B5000 series will be released, but it may be soon, as a German retailer recently revealed




www.g-central.com


----------



## Tanker G1

Jared has a page up for the black one. $4,000









https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-mrg-classic-mens-watch-mrgb5000d2/p/V-302553209

I'll go ahead and take this opportunity to say, $4,000?...I don't think it's for me boys.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Tanker G1 said:


> Jared has a page up for the black one. $4,000
> View attachment 16451892
> 
> 
> https://www.jared.com/casio-gshock-mrg-classic-mens-watch-mrgb5000d2/p/V-302553209
> 
> I'll go ahead and take this opportunity to say, $4,000?...I don't think it's for me boys.


Definitely the nicer of the 2


----------



## B.Kohr

I have the older black Ti. It could definitely use better edge polishing, etc - it’s a bit sharp compared to my MRG-100. Not sure if it’s worth x33 money, though, especially without some manner of glide lock


----------



## Lu..

$4k?!? I don’t think so…the least they could’ve done was provide a new module with clean high resolution font…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

It's kind of funny that we were all arguing if it's worth the price and the price is actually higher than what we thought


----------



## MGMCC

Tanker G1 said:


> This is a great distinction to make when discussing value. Ultimately, we end up with two groups - 'this watch but cheaper' vs 'this price but better'. I'm finding myself firmly in the second group on this one. For $3,000 or whatever the price is, this watch should be clearly superior to the titanium GMW-B5000 models. I've not seen anything yet to indicate they are. Maybe I'm wrong and I end up spending $3,000 on a G-Shock, but in order for that to happen, I need to see a $3,000 product. So far, this ain't it.


I agree that I don’t see a $3000 product here, and I’ll confess that some extra capability like GPS, might have pushed me along to pull the trigger. I do have three steel GMWs that I really appreciate, so it will take something “extra” to move me into a titanium square besides a bezel and bracelet. As it is, my titanium desire is completely covered by my Seiko SBDB013, which is not a G but is still plenty tough for me, and it does feel like a watch loaded with some great technology that can justify its $3000 price.


----------



## Snyde

I would 100% need to sell off my master of G collection before I could live in peace with a purchase like this. 

I am liking the way it looks though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

MGMCC said:


> I agree that I don’t see a $3000 product here, and I’ll confess that some extra capability like GPS, might have pushed me along to pull the trigger. I do have three steel GMWs that I really appreciate, so it will take something “extra” to move me into a titanium square besides a bezel and bracelet. As it is, my titanium desire is completely covered by my Seiko SBDB013, which is not a G but is still plenty tough for me, and it does feel like a watch loaded with some great technology that can justify its $3000 price.


Nice SD Tuna! It's funny that you posted it because my first thought when I saw $4,000 was wow, they're creeping into Spring Drive territory. I have some SDs and wouldn't sell any of them to fund what's being offered here by Casio. It's essentially a gussied-up GMW.


----------



## van_helsing

I am looking at this model from a different angle: 

I really want one (preferably the black version) and I do not think that the high’ish price would necessarily prevent a purchase. It probably simply will be a must-have for hardcore fans….


----------



## GrouchoM

Tanker G1 said:


> It's essentially a gussied-up GMW.


Doesn't that describe most/all MR-Gs?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## euge_lee

For $2000 MSRP, Casio’s Oceanus line created the OCW-S4000C which I was able to get at a good discount, well under $1400.

Limited to 1500 pieces.
Full titanium, sapphire crystal.
Hand cut artisan "Edo Kiriko" sapphire bezel design.
Tough Solar. MB6. Bluetooth.
Multi-motor analog with complications
Precision polishing as good as; if not better than any MR-G I’ve seen.

Link to Casio Oceanus OCW-S4000C-1AJF

There’s no $200-400 version of my Oceanus that comes in plastic or resin or other material. The 5542 module's closest cousin is the 5544 found in the MTG-B1000 series.

And with the MR-G square, we are talking about a watch who’s module isn’t noticeably that different than what can be had in a $400 steel GMW… or if positive display and we don’t care about the STN display as much… a $160 GW-B5600.

So $3,600+ on titanium, cobarion, and sapphire? Cmon. Even my TVA was a bit much at $1650 but at least it had a truly unique design and look. I’m very confused by this upcoming MR-G square.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

This thread really helps remind me how irrational this whole "hobby" (if buying stuff can be called a hobby) is.

Some people are claiming if it had GPS they'd buy it. That makes it worth 3.5 to 4 k? For another individual, a Tuna in Ti with a SD movement made his purchase worth it. So an overly complicated quartz that is essentially a Rube Goldberg device in Ti that is actually less accurate than a basic quartz makes it worth more than the standard Tuna? I'm not saying it's not and I love that Tuna, but it is all pretty ridiculous when you take a step back and think about it. The watch will never make sense, but we are all waiting for something to allow us to make the pseudo justifications necessary to take that leap.

The watch is all metal unlike the ss squares with resin around the case, it has a Cobarion bezel, it is sallaz polished, it has a new bracelet design with what appears to be functional pass through bolts, it has a new bezel design, grade 5 Ti, screw back unlike the other MRGs and I'm sure more. It is still too rich for my blood, but I feel like when you add up what we know so far, it really isn't anymore irrational or absurd than a lot of other luxury purchases. Yes, you are paying for the incremental upgrades, but mostly for the demand and that part cannot really be made sense of other than through our own justifications and delusions.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Whatever we think, I suspect these things will fly off the shelves and at least half of those here claiming they aren't going to succumb this time, actually will.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

kubr1ck said:


> Ahh just reminiscing about the good ol' days back in 2018 when you could pick up two full metal squares and it wouldn't set you back $8,000.


ppl complained about the prices of those metals squares back then too 😂


----------



## A.G.

These watches are expensive but it seems justifiable to me. It reminds me of having to justify the cost for the titanium squares, and the steel squares, and the special editions and, at some point or another, any G-Shock over $50. Casio has historically done a very poor job of explaining the cost of their watches to consumers. I think that the products speak for themselves and maybe so does Casio, but that might be a mistake.

It is all but confirmed these watches use grade 5 titanium and rare titanium alloys. That doesn't seem to matter to most people and I'm glad because it doesn't matter to me either. I like titanium but give me grade 0 titanium straight from the ground. I don't really care about all these fancy titanium alloys. Since for the titanium square many people wanted to know what grade it was and expected grade 5 for the cost, I thought it would be more important.

The bezel and bracelet seem to use a lot of parts and a complex design. That is my favorite thing about this watch and for me explains a lot of the cost and makes it distinctive. Not a lot of people seem to care since to them it looks just like the basic steel model. If I'm trying to justify the cost of a Casio it's usually because it looks the same as a much cheaper watch. Like the GMW-B5000TB being similar to the GMW-B5000 and looking just like the DW-5035D. It's hard to explain but when most people saw the GMW-B5000TVA they got it. Even if they didn't think it was worth the price they recognized it as something different. It's easier to justify different colors and designs than different construction and materials.

I suspect these watches will have similar polishing to that found in other MRGs and Oceanus lines. If that is the case I think a lot more people will come around. That's a common way of justifying the cost of watches. Explaining the process is easier than explaining the product. It doesn't make a difference to me personally. I only care about it being made in Japan because chances are wages are better and there are more regulations. I don't care if it's done with machines and robots or by people.

The module is great. It could be improved but I doubt GPS, that is found in $500 Casio watches, will explain the cost. A basic digital Casio has more features than the most expensive mechanical watches. Not to mention smartwatches being feature packed and modestly priced. The cost of technological features comes down to scale. When making expensive watches that sell fewer units, implementing new technology can be too expensive to produce. I think the GPS MRG shared the module with the Gravitymaster and the MTG. Then adding Bluetooth was minor. I think those GPS watches might be getting phased out and my guess is that it's because of costs. The MRG-B5000 gets the same module as the Bluetooth squares and there is no GPS module it could share. It's always possible that Casio releases an MRG-G5000 but I doubt it.

I believe the MRG-B5000 will make more sense once the special editions are released. That's when the cost will be more visible and easier to explain. Since Casio refuses to hire me even with all the free PR I give them the least they could do is release a special edition I like. Some suggestions: all matte DLC with color hue like the one on the MRG-B2000BS, unique pattern on the solar panels (give the bricks a break), unique design on the case back (the MRG caseback logo looks outdated), and some nice colors on the glass (anything is fine I'm just burnt out on blue and gold). I don't think I'll ever buy more than one of these so I'll patiently wait for the perfect one. My wallet is perfectly fine if Casio doesn't tempt me.

Sorry for my long posts. I just think this is an interesting topic.


----------



## Tanker G1

$4k isn't the price, it's step one of a classic psychological ruse. Its only purpose is to create the illusion of a good deal when you find it somewhere for $2,800. 

The success is all but guaranteed by brand loyalty but 'fly off the shelves' is subjective to how many will be produced.


----------



## Tanker G1

OT



Mr.Jones82 said:


> So an overly complicated quartz that is essentially a Rube Goldberg device in Ti that is actually less accurate than a basic quartz makes it worth more than the standard Tuna?


A Spring Drive movement developed over 20 years to combine the best elements of both mechanical and quartz movements is a Rube Goldberg device? 15 second per month timekeeping without a battery is a simple task? It's nice to see you added some new GS arrows to your quiver from your 'I swear I'm not trolling' thread in the Public Forum but this shot at SD doesn't seem germane to the point of your post, rather a carryover from the aforementioned thread.



Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm not saying it's not


Yes you are. 

I agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## van_helsing

Orange_GT3 said:


> I suspect these things will fly off the shelves and at least half of those here claiming they aren't going to succumb this time, actually will.


too right! 👍


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tanker G1 said:


> OT
> 
> 
> 
> A Spring Drive movement developed over 20 years to combine the best elements of both mechanical and quartz movements is a Rube Goldberg device? 15 second per month timekeeping without a battery is a simple task? It's nice to see you added some new GS arrows to your quiver from your 'I swear I'm not trolling' thread in the Public Forum but this shot at SD doesn't seem germane to the point of your post, rather a carryover from the aforementioned thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post.


I love GS and appreciate sd, and this was absolutely germane to my point, which was that there is nothing rational about luxury purchases and that quite often you'll find that they're foolishly impractical if you are willing to take a step back and remove the blinders. I only picked on Seiko because it was used as an example earlier. I love the Tuna, although I admittedly prefer my 7c and not because I dislike the sd, but because I consider it the best movement they make (for tools in particular). But fine, if it offends you substitute Omega's co-axial movement for it. It is a far better example.


----------



## Darkchild

So the watch is up on sale before it’s been officially announced by Casio…how do these marketing teams function?!

Any word on production numbers? Limited run or general release?


----------



## Aceholio

I'm confused like the rest of you. I bought my first g-shock recently with the blue camo titanium square. It was the first digital watch that I actually will wear in the rotation. It's the least expensive watch I own and I really like it. Also, I haven't seen anyone mention that the blue campo is the same pattern we use spearfishing. anyways. This MRG release looks intriguing to me but I don't really understand the price increase over the watch I already own. Probably will still pick up the black version regardless.

Those arguing about price, its all absurd. Through any reasonable lense its ridiculous to spend the money on Rolex when we have a clock in our pocket. I still own a bunch because of this shared illness we have. I hope Casio comes up with some fancy marketing for why the MRG will be more expensive so I don't feel as stupid when I buy it. Anyways, these titanium squares are serious value for a timepiece coming from Rolex land.


----------



## van_helsing

Aceholio said:


> ...because of this shared illness we have....
> 
> ...Casio comes up with some fancy marketing for why the MRG will be more expensive...


There are the answers: The shared illness makes marketing obsolete. 

Now, where can I place my order, please?


----------



## Ferretnose

These new photos prove that a square is a square is a square. Render it carefully in exotic materials, it will never be elegant. This model is a bit like a gold-plated pipe wrench, or a G-wagen. A pure luxury play, for those who must consume conspicuously. This is Casio looking jealously at Rolex, asking, "Why can't we do that?" While I can't blame them for trying, I can choose not to validate the approach.


----------



## Aceholio

Ferretnose said:


> These new photos prove that a square is a square is a square. Render it carefully in exotic materials, it will never be elegant. This model is a bit like a gold-plated pipe wrench, or a G-wagen. A pure luxury play, for those who must consume conspicuously. This is Casio looking jealously at Rolex, asking, "Why can't we do that?" While I can't blame them for trying, I can choose not to validate the approach.


meh idk. The G-SHOCK titaniums are not conspicuous in any sense. I just prefer a nice bracelet and they’ve done a great job. Expense is relative. I like that it has the feel of other watches I wear and looks like any other G-SHOCK to the rest of the world. If you think anyone buys one of these to flex it’s pretty lol.


----------



## 37

Aceholio said:


> meh idk. The G-SHOCK titaniums are not conspicuous in any sense. I just prefer a nice bracelet and they’ve done a great job. Expense is relative. I like that it has the feel of other watches I wear and looks like any other G-SHOCK to the rest of the world. If you think anyone buys one of these to flex it’s pretty lol.


Exactly. You'd have to go out of your way to tell someone what you paid, then be prepared for manic laughter immediately after. These are truly enthusiasts' watches and in no way a flex to anyone, including other G-Shock enthusiasts.

If these are titanium with hand-finished cases/bracelets for $1k more than a standard Ti square then the price will be justifiable to many. At $2k more we'll see more of a divide. Either way I expect them to sell.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Darkchild said:


> So the watch is up on sale before it’s been officially announced by Casio…how do these marketing teams function?!
> 
> Any word on production numbers? Limited run or general release?


lol theres no marketing involved, let alone a team, its just them selling something they dont have, instead of listing it as a preorder. which companies do all the time so its not really a big deal either way. even if its not "marketed" as preorder they can just give you a vague "delivery expected 2022" date. its def. one way to reel in the suckers that will over pay thinking theyll get it before everyone else.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Orange_GT3 said:


> Whatever we think, I suspect these things will fly off the shelves and at least half of those here claiming they aren't going to succumb this time, actually will.


just like the Afrogs 😂


----------



## L&W

New photos from Chinese social media.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Thanks for sharing!

It undoubtedly looks good, still prefer the silver one though!


----------



## Miklos86

They look nice, thanks for sharing!

I'm still undecided about them.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Bezel already has scratches on it lol


----------



## L&W

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Bezel already has scratches on it lol


Finger smudge, not scratches.


----------



## Darkchild

They look nice, just not $4K nice. Still need to see them in person.

Any news about production numbers?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

L&W said:


> Finger smudge, not scratches.


Unless those are hairs. But they look like thin scratches to me


----------



## van_helsing

Those MR-G do look really nice. Did I mention that I want one?


----------



## L&W

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Unless those are hairs. But they look like thin scratches to me
> View attachment 16458725


The bezel is cobarion (4 times harder than Ti) with special polish and treatment so it's not easy to scratch. The guy who handled it didn't say it either. However he mentioned it's a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## dgaddis

L&W said:


> The bezel is cobarion (4 times harder than Ti) with special polish and treatment so it's not easy to scratch. The guy who handled it did say it either. However he mentioned it's a fingerprint magnet.


Ti is soft. In the world of Vickers ti is about 110-150 HV. So four times that would be 440 to 600 HV - that's still not that hard to scratch. Citizen's DuraTect treatments start at 1,000HV and go up from there and they still scratch (tho not very easily).

Some numbers (cobarion isn't on this chart obviously) :: Scratch-resistant

3-8774-03 Cobalt Chromium Alloy COBARION (R) Round Bar Outer Diameter φ14mm　101 【AXEL GLOBAL】ASONE - cobarion's hardness is 41.6 to 46.2 HRC which is ~405 to 450 HV.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Transcription of the marketing blurb in one of the photos above:



> Sophisticated polished finish realised with a multi-component structure.
> 
> In order to apply sophisticated polished finishes to the tiniest corners of this model's complex form, the bezel design had to have 25 components. The band too has dimpled portions constructed with separate componentry. Sallaz polishing is applied to each part prior to asssembly to give the watch a stunning, distortion-free finish, right down to challenging spots like recessed portions. in each and every component, the artisanal craftwork shines through.


Sounds to me like the marketing team had to work quite hard to come up with something to justify the cost.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Orange_GT3 said:


> Transcription of the marketing blurb in one of the photos above:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like the marketing team had to work quite hard to come up with something to justify the cost.


I think this is why me and Grand Seiko never got on. It's a sport watch, I'm going to beat the crap out of it. The extreme lengths you are going through to the polish the thing perfectly every which way are sadly lost on me. It will be scuffed by tomorrow


----------



## Chevy Suburban

I feel like simply the bezel consisting out of multiple parts is the 'big innovation' introduced with this model. I agree with the sentiment above, it doesnt make sense to polish something to a T only to have it scuffed within less than a day of wearing.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Orange_GT3 said:


> Transcription of the marketing blurb in one of the photos above:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds to me like the marketing team had to work quite hard to come up with something to justify the cost.*


Yeah, bt I'd certainly rather have the attention to detail and tlc, rather than investing in functionality. If I need that I'd just pick up my Rangeman. For a 3-4k watch I'm looking for something beautiful and absolutely unique. There seems to be a functionality mindset often times in this forum that I don't think can be applied to the MRG lineup nor should be. There really isn't any function that would steer me one way or the other, but the fit and finish certainly will and has before. I think the direction they took, and by that I mean their focus on the aesthetics, was the right way to go (although they don't have to be mutually exclusive and I also would've preferred the vintage digital MRG style, like a t200 or something).

As for price, iis the same price as most of the newer GS HAQ models. I think it has a more interesting and complex case design and bracelet and better materials, but the trade off is you don't have the beautifully polished hands and indices. They even out and both offer value in different areas.


----------



## FROG

L&W said:


> The bezel is cobarion (4 times harder than Ti) with special polish and treatment so it's not easy to scratch. The guy who handled it didn't say it either. However he mentioned it's a fingerprint magnet.


The good thing about it being cobarion is that it's a solid material and not just a coating.

I think the interesting thing about this MR-G square is that it really reinforces to me that the G-Shock brand gives everyone the opportunity to own the best functionality that CASIO has to offer for reasonable prices (for example, the GMW-B5000, a full-metal square with a great display, MIP displays for cheap like the GBX-100 and GBD-200, etc).

Folks on here are asking the question, "Why is it using the same module as a common square, but costs $4k?". The answer is, "That's the point". I can buy an affordable watch that is 90% of the ultra-rare luxury model and feel good about it. The person who wants to pay $4k for the luxury model can feel good about having something unique and expensive. Whether or not the materials or whatever are "worth $4k" is immaterial, in my opinion. What does matter is that I can buy a GMW-B5000 for $350-400 all day every day. *That's* awesome.

CASIO gives people who have $$$$ the opportunity to buy models with fancy metals, ornate construction, rare limited editions, etc. However, the watch with the same functionality / tech and arguably more rugged construction is always attainable.

This MR-G just reminds me that CASIO keeps the common man in mind.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mr.Jones82 said:


> There seems to be a functionality mindset often times in this forum that I don't think can be applied to the MRG lineup nor should be.


I agree with you but the marketing text above seemed rather 'forced' to me. I suppose, whilst they look nice and are undoubtedly well finished, they don't really look unique, unlike current MR-Gs.

I shudder to think what the AU$ RRP will be but it won't be in my price range so this all a bit moot.


----------



## Aceholio

I think the main downside would be the polishing. Most tool watches have brushed bracelet/case. Better to hide scratches and scuffs. I wouldn't want an explorer II to be polished, it defeats the intended purpose idk.


----------



## clarencek

Was hoping to really like this but I don’t see the $4000 in this piece. I have a porter and the TB and TVA. I’ll pass on this one unless something comes up in the low $2’s.


----------



## Ginseng108

They do look really good. I'm still not sure it's $4k of my cash good but they are stunning.
The only thing that disappoints me somewhat is that they are using flat head screws at the end links. Torx or hex would have looked a bit more tech/upscale.


----------



## GrouchoM

I find the face's look too be a bit boring for a MR-G. The hand hammered or rainbow colored models stand out compared to the lower versions. This one is too much of a sleeper. If I wanted a sleeper square, I'd opt for the Ti model. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Orange_GT3 said:


> I agree with you but the marketing text above seemed rather 'forced' to me. I suppose, whilst they look nice and are undoubtedly well finished, they don't really look unique, unlike current MR-Gs.
> 
> I shudder to think what the AU$ RRP will be but it won't be in my price range so this all a bit moot.


Yeah, agreed. Also, it is still hard to get a feel for the finish with these photos. I cannot wait until some macros and video reviews pop up after the release.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Orange_GT3 said:


> Transcription of the marketing blurb in one of the photos above:
> 
> Sounds to me like the marketing team had to work quite hard to come up with something to justify the cost.


no where near as hard as what teams shovel for blurbs on other high end watch brands, they dont even have functionality to fall back on! 😂 



Orange_GT3 said:


> I agree with you but the marketing text above seemed rather 'forced' to me. I suppose, whilst they look nice and are undoubtedly well finished, they don't really look unique, unlike current MR-Gs.
> 
> I shudder to think what the AU$ RRP will be but it won't be in my price range so this all a bit moot.


i agree it does look a bit too generic, theyre pandering to the purists that have to have the basic display and the crappy two character day. as i mentioned before, they need to do a parallel release with modern tech/display for the "now" to showcase against the "then".

aussie pricing is usually pretty good for the higher end models, def. not as big a disparity as it is with the lower end models. im still trembling at the thought tho 😬😂


----------



## euge_lee

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> i agree it does look a bit too generic, theyre pandering to the purists that have to have the basic display and the crappy two character day. as i mentioned before, they need to do a parallel release with modern tech/display for the "now" to showcase against the "then".


I'm curious what the 3501 module has that differentiates it from the 3459... and I agree on the two-letter date format... my GWX module with 3-letter date is so much better. The 3501 (according to G-Central) is identical to the 3459 feature set; so why did they make a new module? Maybe the new bezel design required it for slightly different button orientation?


----------



## B.Kohr

I really like how that silver one looks, and if I ever see one, in person, for sale, I’ll probably buy it - my will power isn’t the best.

HOWEVER, I have an MRG-100T on my wrist, in excellent shape…. And I’m not sure those photos show something cooler/better than my 100T


----------



## HiggsBoson

I must admit, I'm not a fan of the glossy black finish.


----------



## Darkchild

clarencek said:


> Was hoping to really like this but I don’t see the $4000 in this piece. I have a porter and the TB and TVA. I’ll pass on this one unless something comes up in the low $2’s.


This exactly. If they were all priced the same I'd take the TB and TVA over either of these. They simply look a lot more sophisticated and characterful.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

B.Kohr said:


> I really like how that silver one looks, and if I ever see one, in person, for sale, I’ll probably buy it - my will power isn’t the best.
> 
> HOWEVER, I have an MRG-100T on my wrist, in excellent shape…. And I’m not sure those photos show something cooler/better than my 100T


...same here...
I'm quite liking it, I may buy one in the future, not sure right now and I too have an old MRG that really looks good (MRG 110, a NOS find of mine which I'm really proud of).


----------



## gshox

Hello everyone ✌🏻 Surprisingly, I was able to buy this beautiful G-shock MRG-B5000 at a German retailer a few days ago. But I’m sure it’s unreleased until now… or did I really miss the official release of the watch? 🤔


----------



## TTV

gshox said:


> Hello everyone ✌🏻 Surprisingly, I was able to buy this beautiful G-shock MRG-B5000 at a German retailer a few days ago. But I’m sure it’s unreleased until now… or did I really miss the official release of the watch? 🤔
> View attachment 16463926
> View attachment 16463927
> View attachment 16463928
> View attachment 16463929


Congrats 👍 May I ask the price you paid for it?

This Silver one looks better than the Black. However, I really don't like the bezel structure as the corners look like puzzle pieces. GMW-B5k looks much more solid to my eye.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

gshox said:


> Hello everyone ✌🏻 Surprisingly, I was able to buy this beautiful G-shock MRG-B5000 at a German retailer a few days ago. But I’m sure it’s unreleased until now… or did I really miss the official release of the watch? 🤔
> View attachment 16463926
> View attachment 16463927
> View attachment 16463928
> View attachment 16463929


Thanks for uploading the pictures.

Could you also give your opinion on the watch ? How does it wear? Is it worth the extra money + why ?


----------



## gshox

TTV said:


> Congrats 👍 May I ask the price you paid for it?
> 
> This Silver one looks better than the Black. However, I really don't like the bezel structure as the corners look like puzzle pieces. GMW-B5k looks much more solid to my eye.


I also have a few GMW-B5000 and really love them 🤍 I’ve paid about 3,5k$ for the MRG.


----------



## gshox

Chevy Suburban said:


> Thanks for uploading the pictures.
> 
> Could you also give your opinion on the watch ? How does it wear? Is it worth the extra money + why ?


The MRG impresses with an extraordinary quality of material and workmanship, it feels pretty light on the wrist. Yes, it’s a little expensive, but that’s the lower end of the MRG range’s pricing and definitely worth every cent.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

gshox said:


> Hello everyone ✌🏻 Surprisingly, I was able to buy this beautiful G-shock MRG-B5000 at a German retailer a few days ago. But I’m sure it’s unreleased until now… or did I really miss the official release of the watch? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 16463926
> View attachment 16463927
> View attachment 16463928
> View attachment 16463929


Beautiful!!!! Congrats. More pics please 😀
Also, how is this even possible?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Also, how is this even possible?


Indeed. These models haven't even been officially announced by Casio yet!


----------



## gshox

TTV said:


> The module seems not to show the battery charge level? Interesting to see what the functional differences are compared to GMW-series.


There’s no functional differences between 3459 and 3501. I have both GMW and MRG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

gshox said:


> There’s no functional differences between 3459 and 3501. I have both GMW and MRG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info What might be the reason for different module? Size?


----------



## HiggsBoson

More pictures...please!


----------



## gshox

TTV said:


> Thanks for the info What might be the reason for different module? Size?


I can only assume that the internal structure of the watch required some changes. The external dimensions of both watches are quite similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshox

Since you asked for more details… (I’m sorry about the poor image quality. They don’t really represent the true beauty of this watch. Anyway, enjoy 😉)


----------



## spiltmilk

Those new pics convince me I might need one. Do the lugs flare out like on a standard metal g? In another picture the lugs looked different. As someone with a smaller wrist, this would be more interesting if the bracelet hugs the wrist rather than flare out like the standard metal bracelet. The photo below is to illustrate what I mean by the lugs flaring out on the standard metal square.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

gshox said:


> I also have a few GMW-B5000 and really love them 🤍


I would love to see a picture of them next to each other to compare


----------



## Ginseng108

spiltmilk said:


> Those new pics convince me I might need one. Do the lugs flare out like on a standard metal g? In another picture the lugs looked different. As someone with a smaller wrist, this would be more interesting if the bracelet hugs the wrist rather than flare out like the standard metal bracelet. The photo below is to illustrate what I mean by the lugs flaring out on the standard metal square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Exactly. The full-metal squares are marginal on my 6.5" wrist. Probably starting to be good on a 7" and ideal on 7.5" and up.


----------



## Ginseng108

Thank you very much for the detailed photos, @gshox .
Now that we can get a closer look at the corner bezel retaining system, I'm not sure I'm onboard. 
It looks like a gunk magnet and the structure doesn't seem harmonious. And, again, I would have liked to have seen a more advanced fastener at the endlink rather than a simple flathead screw. Hex is more common across G-Shock that have this detail while Torx or Torx+ would have looked even better while reducing the potential for cam-out and scratching of the case. Not that one would ever detach the bracelet.


----------



## evvyou

the price is way too high....i will keep my GMWB5000 for a while now


----------



## gshox

spiltmilk said:


> Those new pics convince me I might need one. Do the lugs flare out like on a standard metal g? In another picture the lugs looked different. As someone with a smaller wrist, this would be more interesting if the bracelet hugs the wrist rather than flare out like the standard metal bracelet. The photo below is to illustrate what I mean by the lugs flaring out on the standard metal square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


The “flare out” is about 3 mm less than the standard metal square. I have a small wrist too, about 17cm. The watch fits perfect and comfortable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshox

Ginseng108 said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed photos, @gshox .
> Now that we can get a closer look at the corner bezel retaining system, I'm not sure I'm onboard.
> It looks like a gunk magnet and the structure doesn't seem harmonious. And, again, I would have liked to have seen a more advanced fastener at the endlink rather than a simple flathead screw. Hex is more common across G-Shock that have this detail while Torx or Torx+ would have looked even better while reducing the potential for cam-out and scratching of the case. Not that one would ever detach the bracelet.
> View attachment 16464252


I think it's always difficult to create something new and stay close to the original at the same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock

It's spectacular.


----------



## gshox

Dan GSR said:


> I would love to see a picture of them next to each other to compare


----------



## spiltmilk

gshox said:


> The “flare out” is about 3 mm less than the standard metal square. I have a small wrist too, about 17cm. The watch fits perfect and comfortable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. The lug flare makes a difference with my metal square. It's good to know this might be a better fit. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

gshox said:


> Since you asked for more details]


How does the screen compare to gmwb5000?


----------



## TalkingClock

I love my GWM but shown next to that MR G it looks like an Aliexpress knock off. 
I won't be buying one but damn it's spectacular.


----------



## euge_lee

Whoa. You may be the first in the world!
Congrats!!


----------



## gshox

euge_lee said:


> Whoa. You may be the first in the world!
> Congrats!!


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceholio

Really like the blue camo titanium square I picked up. Looks like they're getting my money for the black MRG. As I'm new to g-shock, what's the reality of the price once released? Is it something I have to snag at MSRP or will it show up other places significantly lower? Thanks!


----------



## euge_lee

Aceholio said:


> Is it something I have to snag at MSRP or will it show up other places significantly lower? Thanks!


A complete guess on my part. The $4000 price will keep it from selling out immediately. Even the very popular B5000TVA didn’t sell out and was found for $1300 from reputable places like StockX. I paid $1750 all in for the TVA and probably could have saved $300+ had I been more patient.

So you likely can get it below MSRP but really need to know where to look and depends on how much effort you want to put in. If you can afford $4000 for a G-Shock… is saving $500-600 worth the effort?

Some expensive MR-Gs sold out and are going for over retail (many were limited editions), but I don’t see it happening with this one. But then again, whatever I guess, the opposite usually happens, so… LOL.


----------



## Aceholio

Thanks, exactly the info I was looking for. For all I know, these would trade at half MSRP like some other brands. Thanks again.


----------



## Snyde

Aceholio said:


> Thanks, exactly the info I was looking for. For all I know, these would trade at half MSRP like some other brands. Thanks again.


We’d all have to agree not to buy one for a year until they go on sale 

I can tell this watch looks better in person. Pretty sharp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

Congrats


----------



## mtb2104

Looks amazing! Congrats @gshox


----------



## gshox

mtb2104 said:


> Looks amazing! Congrats @gshox





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLittleBell

In what way is it better than the current titanium squares? It also has many more parts which makes it structurally weaker.


----------



## gshox

TheLittleBell said:


> In what way is it better than the current titanium squares? It also has many more parts which makes it structurally weaker.


It is more complex in terms of workmanship, has higher quality materials and is more exclusive in terms of quantity. Whether it is the “better” watch is up to individual opinions and requirements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The MRG titanium links look thicker than the GMW titanium links. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nemo_Sandman said:


> The MRG titanium links look thicker than the GMW titanium links.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


I thought the same. Actually, if you look at it from the side the links are different. They look more like the links on my MRG from that angle. Also, the end link is different, too.


----------



## HiggsBoson

TheLittleBell said:


> In what way is it better than the current titanium squares? It also has many more parts which makes it structurally weaker.


It's 'better' because it costs more!


----------



## van_helsing

I am not convinced.

Since early 2021 stories about this Square MR-G keep coming up but still nothing proper official from Casio to date. Now all of the sudden one of these mystic watches has allegedly been sold in Germany (of all places!), to what appears to be a brand new member of this forum. Oddly enough without mentioning what price was paid in Euros (USD is not Germany's currency) and without at least some explanations about how this enthusiast managed to get hold of this allegedly original Unicorn (could have been the first one that was being sold worldwide, hmmmmmm).

I apologise in advance if I am wrong, but with all the excitement around this particular G-Shock, some question marks do exist.


----------



## Ginseng108

van_helsing said:


> I am not convinced.
> 
> Since early 2021 stories about this Square MR-G keep coming up but still nothing proper official from Casio to date. Now all of the sudden one of these mystic watches has allegedly been sold in Germany (of all places!), to what appears to be a brand new member of this forum. Oddly enough without mentioning what price was paid in Euros (USD is not Germany's currency) and without at least some explanations about how this enthusiast managed to get hold of this allegedly original Unicorn (could have been the first one that was being sold worldwide, hmmmmmm).
> 
> I apologise in advance if I am wrong, but with all the excitement around this particular G-Shock, some question marks do exist.


Are you suggesting that this is a guerrilla marketing action?


----------



## van_helsing

Ginseng108 said:


> Are you suggesting that this is a guerrilla marketing action?


I am not sure. Let's just say, if I were a woman I could say my doubts are based on female intuition.... 😂


----------



## gshox

van_helsing said:


> I am not convinced.
> 
> Since early 2021 stories about this Square MR-G keep coming up but still nothing proper official from Casio to date. Now all of the sudden one of these mystic watches has allegedly been sold in Germany (of all places!), to what appears to be a brand new member of this forum. Oddly enough without mentioning what price was paid in Euros (USD is not Germany's currency) and without at least some explanations about how this enthusiast managed to get hold of this allegedly original Unicorn (could have been the first one that was being sold worldwide, hmmmmmm).
> 
> I apologise in advance if I am wrong, but with all the excitement around this particular G-Shock, some question marks do exist.


I just thought I could give and get some answers here. I didn’t want to raise more questions. But I really don’t think it was a guerrilla marketing action. ( I suppose the reality is much less spectacular than we all want to believe… )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

gshox said:


> I just thought I could give and get some answers here....


a Picture of the sales invoice would answer a question  
(personal info redacted of course)


----------



## A-Squared

gshox said:


> It is more complex in terms of workmanship, has higher quality materials and is more exclusive in terms of quantity. Whether it is the “better” watch is up to individual opinions and requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you give a full photo of the caseback, or at least a pic of the number right above the words “titanium” on the caseback? I’m convinced that’s how the titanium models were numbered


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

gshox said:


> Since you asked for more details… (I’m sorry about the poor image quality. They don’t really represent the true beauty of this watch. Anyway, enjoy 😉)


Does it have a power indicator for this MRG model?


----------



## van_helsing

gshox said:


> I just thought I could give and get some answers here. I didn’t want to raise more questions. But I really don’t think it was a guerrilla marketing action. ( I suppose the reality is much less spectacular than we all want to believe… )


t.b.h. I think you are telling fairy tales...


----------



## gshox

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Does it have a power indicator for this MRG model?
> View attachment 16466261


It has no power indicator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshox

van_helsing said:


> t.b.h. I think you are telling fairy tales...


Not every German is related to the Brothers Grimm 😄


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

As Fox Mulder said, "I want to believe." On that basis, I think you've provided some interesting details and images so that's good enough for me at this point. Perhaps what the others are getting at might be addressed by a straightforward statement such as the following:

_"I purchased this watch as a private citizen with my own funds. I neither solicited nor received any inducement or compensation by Casio, Casio retailer, or marketing and promotion firm to share my information and experiences here at WUS."_

I can't imagine anyone requiring any more than this to assuage their suspicions.


----------



## van_helsing

Ginseng108 said:


> Perhaps what the others are getting at might be addressed by a straightforward statement such as the following:
> 
> _"I purchased this watch as a private citizen with my own funds....."_
> 
> I can't imagine anyone requiring any more than this to assuage their suspicions.


The doubts that a relevant & real purchase actually did happen grow stronger and stronger (BUT it all makes good & light hearted reading indeed).


----------



## gshox

Ginseng108 said:


> As Fox Mulder said, "I want to believe." On that basis, I think you've provided some interesting details and images so that's good enough for me at this point. Perhaps what the others are getting at might be addressed by a straightforward statement such as the following:
> 
> _"I purchased this watch as a private citizen with my own funds. I neither solicited nor received any inducement or compensation by Casio, Casio retailer, or marketing and promotion firm to share my information and experiences here at WUS."_
> 
> I can't imagine anyone requiring any more than this to assuage their suspicions.


That is definitely the case!

Watch is purchased at Hieber Watches in Munich, Germany.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock

I seem to remember there were pics of the MR G recently appearing from an alleged/unknown German vendor.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

TalkingClock said:


> I seem to remember there were pics of the MR G recently appearing from an alleged/unknown German vendor.


That's right, also, one of the pic I posted was from a Facebook page of a German retailer.
That is also reported on a G-Central recent post.


----------



## gshox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshox

AstroAtlantique said:


> That's right, also, one of the pic I posted was from a Facebook page of a German retailer.
> That is also reported on a G-Central recent post.


That’s exactly the watch I’ve purchased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

gshox said:


> That’s exactly the watch I’ve purchased
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made a great choice for sure, congrats and enjoy the watch!

What's strange is how the seller managed to receive a "so new and flagship" watch even before it was officially released although I must say that something similar also happened to me with the regular titanium squares being sold to me by my AD long time before that the official G-Shock store received them!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Also, I'd like to ask the owner:
Did you try to link the watch to the G-Shock Connected app rather than MR-G Connected app?

I'm starting to believe that 3501 module differs by 3459 only due to this: being the first one only able to use the MR-G app and the latter only compatible with the regular G-Shock app.


----------



## L&W

gshox said:


> That is definitely the case!
> 
> I purchased this watch as a private citizen
> with my own funds. I neither solicited nor
> received any inducement or compensation
> by Casio, Casio retailer, or marketing and
> promotion firm to share my information and
> experiences here at WUS.
> 
> I’m just a normal guy from Germany. Marco, 41 years old. Watch is purchased at Hieber Watches in Munich!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it is the one they posted on their FB that has been posted here few days ago. How did they get it and how much did you pay for it?


----------



## gshox

AstroAtlantique said:


> Also, I'd like to ask the owner:
> Did you try to link the watch to the G-Shock Connected app rather than MR-G Connected app?
> 
> I'm starting to believe that 3501 module differs by 3459 only due to this: being the first one only able to use the MR-G app and the latter only compatible with the regular G-Shock app.


No, I didn’t link the MRG so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

gshox said:


> No, I didn’t link the MRG so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok, thank you anyway!


----------



## gshox

AstroAtlantique said:


> You made a great choice for sure, congrats and enjoy the watch!
> 
> What's strange is how the seller managed to receive a "so new and flagship" watch even before it was officially released although I must say that something similar also happened to me with the regular titanium squares being sold to me by my AD long time before that the official G-Shock store received them!


I asked the retailer how they managed to receive this watch, but they also didn’t know how to explain it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshox

L&W said:


> So it is the one they posted on their FB that has been posted here few days ago. How did they get it and how much did you pay for it?
> View attachment 16466415


about 3200 Euros/ 3600 Dollars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

gshox said:


> about 3200 Euros/ 3600 Dollars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 🙏


----------



## A.G.

van_helsing said:


> I am not convinced.
> 
> Since early 2021 stories about this Square MR-G keep coming up but still nothing proper official from Casio to date. Now all of the sudden one of these mystic watches has allegedly been sold in Germany (of all places!), to what appears to be a brand new member of this forum. Oddly enough without mentioning what price was paid in Euros (USD is not Germany's currency) and without at least some explanations about how this enthusiast managed to get hold of this allegedly original Unicorn (could have been the first one that was being sold worldwide, hmmmmmm).
> 
> I apologise in advance if I am wrong, but with all the excitement around this particular G-Shock, some question marks do exist.


I think it's only natural to ask questions and be skeptical and I think you asked some good ones. I don't see the MRG-B5000 as anything "mystical" or rare. It's just a watch and from the looks of it someone got it early and sold it before they were supposed to. It happens sometimes.
The expectation of something out of the ordinary is likely the reason people have a hard time coming to terms with the price. It's an ordinary watch. Anybody expecting more than a GMW-B5000 with a complex structure, fancy polished parts, and higher grade titanium will be disappointed.
Like always they released two standard versions as base model then they release special editions. The only thing that would convince me to buy at that price would be a very special special edition. My wallet will be safe as long as they don't release a matte DLC version with a nice design on the crystal.


----------



## Dan GSR




----------



## babyivan

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> just like the Afrogs


Haha, yes I eventually caved and grabbed an analog frog. 

Same with the 2000 mudmaster. I just ordered the tan and black. I was anti-new Mudmaster until I tried it on at the store and realized I had to have it.

As for the new MRG, I don't think I will be caving on this one. The entry point is too rich for my blood. Besides, I think they could have done much better with it. The black one looks like the Porter Square, and the naked one just looks like the Porter Square but without DLC plating.


----------



## babyivan

Dan GSR said:


>


Okay, I will admit that looks cool. The way the bezel comes together.

Stop tempting me, Dan


----------



## Dan GSR

I want black bezel with silver buttons


----------



## Dan GSR

Muhahaha


----------



## gshox

Dan GSR said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

gshox said:


> about 3200 Euros/ 3600 Dollars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that with or without VAT? If it was with 19% VAT then we might be looking at an MSRP of $2900~3000 USD plus sales tax for the bare titanium and a bit more for the black version.

Edit: Official prices are ￥462,000 (black) and ￥396,000 (silver). See next post.


----------



## 37

Official pages are up in Japan:








MR-G - MRG-B5000 | G-SHOCK 腕時計







gshock.casio.com












MRG-B5000B-1JR | CASIO


G-SHOCKの最上級ライン「MR-G」 MRG-B5000は、G-SHOCK初代モデルのDW-5000Cを金属素材と丹念な仕上げによりMR-Gとしてつくり上げたモデルです。...




www.casio.com












MRG-B5000D-1JR | CASIO


G-SHOCKの最上級ライン「MR-G」...




www.casio.com


----------



## Miklos86

They were also added to the page listing March releases:









すべての時計 | CASIO


カシオの時計オフィシャルストア。豊富な品揃えで自分の好みの時計が見つかる。G-SHOCK、BABY-G、OCEANUS、PRO TREK、EDIFICE、SHEEN、PHYS、wave ceptor、LINEAGE、SPORTS GEAR、クロック




casio.jp


----------



## gshox

37 said:


> Was that with or without VAT? If it was with 19% VAT then we might be looking at an MSRP of $2900~3000 USD plus sales tax for the bare titanium and a bit more for the black version.
> 
> Edit: Official prices are ￥462,000 (black) and ￥396,000 (silver). See next post.


the price paid was with the German VAT of 19%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

I just realized it will be near impossible to swap bezels 
They must a use a custom tool to secure the hardware that has no holes


----------



## 37

Dan GSR said:


> I just realized it will be near impossible to swap bezels
> They must a use a custom tool to secure the hardware that has no holes


Looks like it all comes apart from underneath the top/bottom end caps once the caseback is removed.

The bezel appears to be captured by the top/bottom/side plates. The corners look to be captured as well. There appears to be spring plates to add pressure and keep everything snug so it doesn't rattle. The screws on the end caps are slotted on the bottom and would be accessible once the caseback is removed.

It's certainly complicated for the end result but does appear to be serviceable.


----------



## Dan GSR

If the hardware was screwed in thru the back of the case there would have to be holes on the back of the lugs. Which I'm not seeing 

I'm definitely missing something, as i can see the hardware is slotted on the tip instead of the head


----------



## 37

Dan GSR said:


> If the hardware was screwed in thru the back of the case there would have to be holes on the back of the lugs. Which I'm not seeing
> 
> I'm definitely missing something, as i can see the hardware is slotted on the tip instead of the head


The pins at the 4 top corners are threaded in the top but driven from underneath using a slotted screwdriver. The screw heads are only fully accessible once the caseback has been removed. All 8 screws have to be removed for the top caps to release, then everything probably just falls apart. Removing the caseback alone won't release the top assembly.


----------



## Dan GSR

Thx. Now i see the hole to access the hardware


----------



## kevio

I'm not sure I understand why the bezel needs to be so complicated. It's not a good justification for the massive price hike over the GMW titanium squares either.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

kevio said:


> I'm not sure I understand why the bezel needs to be so complicated. It's not a good justification for the massive price hike over the GMW titanium squares either.


I suppose that this is required in order to provide individual polishing of every single surface in which the bezel can be divided.


----------



## Orange_GT3

AstroAtlantique said:


> I suppose that this is required in order to provide individual polishing of every single surface in which the bezel can be divided.


And provide the ability to highly customise the colours, materials and finishes in future models.


----------



## Ginseng108

Those little spring shims...gonna be tricky buggers.


----------



## chesterworks

I have no desire to purchase this at that insane price, but I'm thrilled it exists.


----------



## TTV

Was this already here?


----------



## 37

TTV said:


> Was this already here?


Not yet but thanks for finding it!

I really wanted to like the black but the fact that it's entirely polished on all top surfaces has me rethinking. Silver will probably "wear" better with scratches over time, although I'm torn on that one as well since I already have metal bracelet watches to fill that role.

With this being available now, it makes me wonder if there might be a 40th anniversary version next year. Also, being a -1JR rather than -1JF says it might be a limited release and not available forever.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TTV said:


> Was this already here?


Great! Thank you! Best video by far at the moment.


37 said:


> Not yet but thanks for finding it!
> 
> I really wanted to like the black but the fact that it's entirely polished on all top surfaces has me rethinking. Silver will probably "wear" better with scratches over time, although I'm torn on that one as well since I already have metal bracelet watches to fill that role.
> 
> With this being available now, it makes me wonder if there might be a 40th anniversary version next year. Also, being a -1JR rather than -1JF says it might be a limited release and not available forever.


Agreed. The black model is just too damn shiny. The 40th anniversary has me torn as well. I'm reluctant to drop money on anything at this point with the anniversary models just around the corner.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Yeah, that glossy black is a real no-no for me. Wish it had been matte, instead. Crossed it off my 'wanted' list!


----------



## RadiumWatches

TTV said:


> Was this already here?


Definitely a beautiful watch. Not sure if it's for me.. but is getting closer.


----------



## HiggsBoson

TTV said:


> Was this already here?


Oh Man, I wish I knew what he was saying!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh Man, I wish I knew what he was saying!


He is saying, "HiggsBoson, buy one and post some macros." My Japanese is a bit rough, but I feel confident I'm not too far off.


----------



## Jeddix

I don't know if I should buy the silver version or wait until Casio releases a silver version with a black bezel, something like this:


----------



## Snyde

Jeddix said:


> I don't know if I should buy the silver version or wait until Casio releases a silver version with a black bezel, something like this:
> 
> View attachment 16470500


That looks great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

I'm with those who like the silver better. I think with these materials and this level of finishing, the more "bare" the surface treatment, the better.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ginseng108 said:


> I'm with those who like the silver better. I think with these materials and this level of finishing, the more "bare" the surface treatment, the better.


Exactly. I want to see the finishing better.


----------



## A.G.

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh Man, I wish I knew what he was saying!


You can put the subtitle on and auto-translate them to your preferred language. It's all marketing stuff so nothing really new: different types of titanium, multiple polished bezel pieces, and different coatings. They are also comparing it to the steel model. The best part is just seeing how they look.

Here is another one:





The translations are not perfect because it's speech-to-text-to-translation.



Jeddix said:


> I don't know if I should buy the silver version or wait until Casio releases a silver version with a black bezel, something like this:
> 
> View attachment 16470500


I never imagined this even if it does make sense with previous MRGs. I think it looks really fantastic.


----------



## Aceholio

Really not digging the polished black. Put out a matte black one and take my money.


----------



## RadiumWatches

The silver one looks amazing.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted a couple new articles about these MR-G squares.









Titanium G-Shock MRG-B5000 with Cobarion bezel: MRG-B5000B-1 & MRG-B5000D-1 now available


The G-Shock MRG-B5000 series was officially announced by Casio for a March 12 release in Japan. The black MRG-B5000B-1JR with a scratch-resistant diamond-like




www.g-central.com













The pricey G-Shock MRG-B5000 looks worth it in these videos


Like most G-Shock models, the MRG-B5000B-1 and MRG-B5000D-1 should be seen in person to fully appreciate them. Videos can also provide a better idea of what a




www.g-central.com


----------



## TalkingClock

What happened to the matte black with top of bezel polished? The shiny black looks pants.


----------



## van_helsing

Now listed on the G-Shock UK website 

black £3600
silver £3200


----------



## van_helsing

oh, I DO like the black one....


----------



## kubr1ck

van_helsing said:


> oh, I DO like the black one....


I agree. Love it. It's like a deluxe version of the Porter square that got away. Now to decide which one of my wife's handbags to sell in order to fund it.


----------



## gshox

van_helsing said:


> oh, I DO like the black one....


Both watches look pretty similar to my “allegedly original unicorn”… what do you think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van_helsing

gshox said:


> Both watches look pretty similar to my “allegedly original unicorn”… what do you think?


pretty similar indeed 😆


----------



## van_helsing

kubr1ck said:


> Now to decide which one of my wife's handbags to sell in order to fund it.


Oooh, you better leave those handbags alone.....


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

van_helsing said:


> Now listed on the G-Shock UK website
> 
> black £3600
> silver £3200


So with the current exchange rate, about $4800 😬


----------



## van_helsing

toomuchdamnrum said:


> So with the current exchange rate, about $4800 😬


not exactly bargain bucket 😵


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

van_helsing said:


> I am not convinced.
> 
> Since early 2021 stories about this Square MR-G keep coming up but still nothing proper official from Casio to date. Now all of the sudden one of these mystic watches has allegedly been sold in Germany (of all places!), to what appears to be a brand new member of this forum. Oddly enough without mentioning what price was paid in Euros (USD is not Germany's currency) and without at least some explanations about how this enthusiast managed to get hold of this allegedly original Unicorn (could have been the first one that was being sold worldwide, hmmmmmm).
> 
> I apologise in advance if I am wrong, but with all the excitement around this particular G-Shock, some question marks do exist.


🤣 man this is next level interrogation! lol
likely scenario - guy saw the post on fb from the shop and thinks, hey thats near me, i'll go check it out. he likes it so he buys it. finds out theres not much info on it so decides to join the forum and share some decent photos and happily answers questions and quotes commonly used USD as a pricing gauge. continues to amicably give answers even after the third degree. yet some how youre misconstruing that as....actually i dont know what exactly lol 😂
i mean he couldve just quoted the msrp, what leverage could quoting a diff. currency play towards your unearthing of the web of lies hes supposedly spinning? haha 😂
even if everything he said was false and its some very weird form of marketing (where someone pretends to buy a watch then shows it on a forum??? 😱😱😱🤣 ) or whatever.....so what? everyone has been after irl photos and first hand info and he has more than graciously provided them.

i think he said it best tho


gshox said:


> the reality is much less spectacular than we all want to believe


wait, does me siding with him make me part of the ruse as well? one more person and itll be a full blown conspiracy!! 😨QUESTION EVERYTHING!!! THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!!!! DONT BE A SHEEP!!! WAKE UUUUPPPP!!!


----------



## clarencek

Are these limited? I have the porter and the TB and TVA. Not sure I really want this one but if they’re limited it might push me over the edge.


----------



## kubr1ck

clarencek said:


> Are these limited? I have the porter and the TB and TVA. Not sure I really want this one but if they’re limited it might push me over the edge.


Probably limited production but not limited edition. Though I have no doubt those are coming with the 40th anniversary releases, so get that bank account ready!


----------



## gshox

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> man this is next level interrogation! lol
> likely scenario - guy saw the post on fb from the shop and thinks, hey thats near me, i'll go check it out. he likes it so he buys it. finds out theres not much info on it so decides to join the forum and share some decent photos and happily answers questions and quotes commonly used USD as a pricing gauge. continues to amicably give answers even after the third degree. yet some how youre misconstruing that as....actually i dont know what exactly lol
> i mean he couldve just quoted the msrp, what leverage could quoting a diff. currency play towards your unearthing of the web of lies hes supposedly spinning? haha
> even if everything he said was false and its some very weird form of marketing (where someone pretends to buy a watch then shows it on a forum???  ) or whatever.....so what? everyone has been after irl photos and first hand info and he has more than graciously provided them.
> 
> i think he said it best tho
> 
> 
> wait, does me siding with him make me part of the ruse as well? one more person and itll be a full blown conspiracy!! QUESTION EVERYTHING!!! THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!!!! DONT BE A SHEEP!!! WAKE UUUUPPPP!!!
> View attachment 16471804


Yesterday's official presentation of this watch made my entire house of cards collapse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

With this construction approach, i wonder if it will now be easier to make parts of the bezel from exotic materials - particularly scratch resistant ceramics and ceramic materials that are not merely coated with the color black, but black throughout…

Who knows why this approach was used. Does it serve any practical purpose? Or is it merely complicated for the sake of complication? Will individual parts be laser-etched with matching serial numbers? 

Is it constructed this way to prevent fakes? What is the sound of one hand clapping?

Also…has the red bumper resin in the full metal squares been omitted? Is this construction somehow related to enhanced shock resistance?


----------



## TTV




----------



## van_helsing

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> … one more person and itll be a full blown conspiracy!!


yepp, you got it - it was all one big conspiracy! 😅


On a serious note: My suspicion was not so much about some Guerilla Marketing but somebody just putting up some BS posts, pretending to have purchased a watch that did not exist (yet) in order to show off.

Fortunately it looks like that was not the case and instead I can now finally start positioning myself to get a lovely black MRG-B5000, happy days! 😁😁😁


----------



## Darkchild

'They' are growing on me


----------



## dgaddis

FROG said:


> Also…has the red bumper resin in the full metal squares been omitted? Is this construction somehow related to enhanced shock resistance?


I have a theory that the resin bumper really has nothing to do with shock absorption. It's really there to keep the bezel from rattling against the case. Calling it shock protection is the marketing spin.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

van_helsing said:


> Now listed on the G-Shock UK website
> 
> black £3600
> silver £3200


Just need to wait for it to hit the outlet at 50% off 🤣🤣


----------



## Igorek

The black version is already on ebay but for $5K


----------



## Meister Suavena

From the article: This $4,000 titanium beauty is the ultimate square G-Shock | Digital Trends
*“Worth the premium price?*
I’ve thought a lot about this since the MRG-B5000 has been on my wrist. The fact that it’s built on the premium production line at the Yamagata factory is a very big sell, as is knowing how the construction differs from a regular B5000. *However, the MR-G models I’ve always lusted after are the limited editions, where an artist has been heavily involved, and unusual machining and polishing techniques are used to make each model unique.

The MRG-B5000 doesn’t have this, and although I appreciate the materials used here, titanium B5000 models aren’t that rare. The GMW-B5000TVA, by far my favorite square G-Shock of recent times, is also made of titanium. No, it doesn’t have the same attention to detail in its build, but it’s half the price of the MR-G model.”*
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Miklos86

They do look nice in those videos, but I don't feel the "instant get" sensation that would be required for such a purchase. I can see why some of you do. I'm looking forward to seeing your WRUW photos, gentlemen!


----------



## Meister Suavena

Waiting for the Frogman anniversary


----------



## L&W

Igorek said:


> The black version is already on ebay but for $5K


Where?


----------



## L&W

Too bad JustAbe is banned. Otherwise we will see both of them from him. 😆


----------



## TTV

L&W said:


> Too bad JustAbe is banned. Otherwise we will see both of them from him. 😆


Just wait his comeback with all the stuff released these months...


----------



## Ferretnose

A Blog to Watch has a positive review...
(I'm still in the NFW camp.)


----------



## speedmistr

TTV said:


>


These are starting to grow on me, especially the silver one with the brushed finish. I can almost feel my wallet getting lighter. With the mechanical shock absorbing bezel, functional rivets, and the classic red line dial it's as if Casio has reverse engineered what the DW5000 would have been had they started from the point of a highly engineered metal G Shock and the resin DW5000 in contrast looking like an affordable variant that maintains the aesthetics while still being shock resistant.


----------



## GregoryD

Dang...the more I see these the more I like them. Must...resist...
(Photo ABTW)


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Igorek said:


> The black version is already on ebay but for $5K


there's a couple of Porters but no MRG


----------



## Chevy Suburban

speedmistr said:


> These are starting to grow on me, especially the silver one with the brushed finish. I can almost feel my wallet getting lighter. With the mechanical shock absorbing bezel, *functional rivets*, and the classic red line dial it's as if Casio has reverse engineered what the DW5000 would have been had they started from the point of a highly engineered metal G Shock and the resin DW5000 in contrast looking like an affordable variant that maintains the aesthetics while still being shock resistant.


Oh yes the rivets .... Dont even get me started about those rivets ...


----------



## Tanker G1

I somewhat get the price after seeing the number of lightweight parts with high level finishing but my brain just flat out refuses to put 'digital watch' and $4,000 in the same hemisphere.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Chevy Suburban said:


> Oh yes the rivets .... Dont even get me started about those rivets ...


Are they functional? Originally I thought it was going to be like a Cartier bracelet...but it appears to use pins and collars, so I don't know what sort of function they could actually serve. I'm assuming they're for aesthetics because I haven't heard anything mentioned.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Are they functional? Originally I thought it was going to be like a Cartier bracelet...but it appears to use pins and collars, so I don't know what sort of function they could actually serve. I'm assuming they're for aesthetics because I haven't heard anything mentioned.


Yes they are functional in the sense that they generate more easy revenue for Casio inc. Apart from that I guess they also look kinda nice ?


----------



## shocking!g

Shut up and take my....



Spoiler



Oh just shut up 



For € 4000 I'd expect:


GPS;
the golden buttons to be real gold;
auto repeat countdown timer;
etc.

The actual technological achievement is disappointing -it's just the same old module which is also in the full metal version basically- and does not warrant the price IMO.

Anyway to those who get it: enjoy the watch


----------



## kubr1ck

I'm gonna wait for the Macy's 25% discount.


----------



## lorsban

GregoryD said:


> Dang...the more I see these the more I like them. Must...resist...
> (Photo ABTW)
> 
> View attachment 16472978


I'm amazed at how seemingly "evergreen" this design is, for them to offer it at $90, 500, 1000, and now 4000. 

I'm also sure that it will sell well.


----------



## 37

My local MR-G dealer has me down for black. 

They offered a solid return policy if it doesn't live up to the hype. They expect to see very few this year so it seemed worth taking a chance.

No ETA for the US yet but we'll see what the website says tomorrow when pre-orders are available.


----------



## A.G.

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Are they functional? Originally I thought it was going to be like a Cartier bracelet...but it appears to use pins and collars, so I don't know what sort of function they could actually serve. I'm assuming they're for aesthetics because I haven't heard anything mentioned.


Like the bezel the multipart construction of the bracelet allows them to polish every surface, even those areas that are hard to reach.



shocking!g said:


> Shut up and take my....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> For € 4000 I'd expect:
> 
> 
> GPS;
> the golden buttons to be real gold;
> auto repeat countdown timer;
> etc.
> 
> The actual technological achievement is disappointing -it's just the same old module which is also in the full metal version basically- and does not warrant the price IMO.
> 
> Anyway to those who get it: enjoy the watch


If you want technology you can get GPS, MIP, ABC, step counter, heart rate monitor, vibration, and a million other features for $400. I think Casio learned the hard way that premium products with lots of features sell poorly compared to premium products with basic features. They are like two different and separate markets. You either want the best value with the most features or you want premium materials and construction. There is a third market that want both but it's much smaller and they can either make their own or pay for a custom product.


----------



## speedmistr

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Are they functional? Originally I thought it was going to be like a Cartier bracelet...but it appears to use pins and collars, so I don't know what sort of function they could actually serve. I'm assuming they're for aesthetics because I haven't heard anything mentioned.


Only the bezel ones are functional I believe. They screw that section of the bezel into the case.


----------



## Orange_GT3

This is a pretty good article that, IMO, explains the target purchaser: The Ultimate Square: G-Shock MRG-B5000.


----------



## TheBearded

Tanker G1 said:


> I somewhat get the price after seeing the number of lightweight parts with high level finishing but my brain just flat out refuses to put 'digital watch' and $4,000 in the same hemisphere.


Well if I _had_ to spend $4-5k on an all digital watch. I'd get the MRG over the new GP Casquette.


----------



## speedmistr

I guess from a design perspective it would make sense to continue the rivet pattern into the bracelet even if they aren't functional having already established a need for at least the bezel rivets. Maybe a stretch of logic but for $4K a lot of motivation is needed.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TheBearded said:


> Well if I _had_ to spend $4-5k on an all digital watch. I'd get the MRG over the new GP Casquette.


That's actually a very good point. You'll even save a grand. I'll happily take the MRG over this....


----------



## mikeymoto

I've learned that if I don't go in for the black I will regret it!! (major FOMO in effect) Therefore Topper has my pre-order.


----------



## lorsban

Tanker G1 said:


> I somewhat get the price after seeing the number of lightweight parts with high level finishing but my brain just flat out refuses to put 'digital watch' and $4,000 in the same hemisphere.


Especially when something 90% similar exists at 1/4 the price...


----------



## lorsban

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That's actually a very good point. You'll even save a grand. I'll happily take the MRG over this....
> View attachment 16473723


Yeah weird. Looks like what people on house arrest wear on their ankles.


----------



## Tanker G1

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That's actually a very good point. You'll even save a grand. I'll happily take the MRG over this....


Well since I'm saving a grand I'll take two. I'd happily take the MRG as well but I'd equate it to choosing where to be punched.

"Yeah the price is insane, but it's just a punch in the gut. That's better than the face."


----------



## 37

lorsban said:


> Especially when something 90% similar exists at 1/4 the price...


The same could be said about an $18.50 Casio F-91W versus a $150 GW-M5610U-1. The solar atomic square is a luxury watch to someone.

Choice and opportunity are what makes this short life more interesting. If everyone had the same stuff and did the same things, we'd all be pretty bored.


----------



## Tanker G1

37 said:


> The same could be said about an $18.50 Casio F-91W versus a $150 GW-M5610U-1. The solar atomic square is a luxury watch to someone.


The F-91 is a luxury watch to more than half the people on earth.

I don't consider an F-91 to be 90% of a 5610U. Solar and MB6 are significant upgrades over the F-91. I do however consider TB-1 to be 90% of this MRG. I think that's more his point. 

We can build a solid case study in diminishing returns just using G-Shock squares.


----------



## lorsban

37 said:


> The same could be said about an $18.50 Casio F-91W versus a $150 GW-M5610U-1.


Maybe to those completely unfamiliar with casios, gshocks, and watches in general.


----------



## euge_lee

One thing that’s true… no one is complaining about the price for a TVA anymore! So when the 40th anniversary TVA comes out at $2200…. watch out! LOL. 

Casio is playing some serious 4D chess here!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tanker G1 said:


> Well since I'm saving a grand I'll take two. I'd happily take the MRG as well but I'd equate it to choosing where to be punched.
> 
> "Yeah the price is insane, but it's just a punch in the gut. That's better than the face."


----------



## wrsmith

I like the black one. I don't like the silver variant - personally I think the red color outline does not look good in combination with the silver. Just my opinion. 

I will not be buying either, way too expensive for me, but I hope anyone who does enjoys it


----------



## A.G.

lorsban said:


> Maybe to those completely unfamiliar with casios, gshocks, and watches in general.


That's how I feel about this statement:


lorsban said:


> Especially when something 90% similar exists at 1/4 the price...


I think you can plot a line between the F91W and the MRG-B5000 and everyone picks a point in that line that makes the most sense to them. Everyone has different things they value. Some people might value solar more while others might value a sapphire crystal more. Attributing percentages to value only applies to an individual. When applied universally they are completely arbitrary.


----------



## Meister Suavena

For me … I prefer the TVA as THE square.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

From the looks of the videos I've seen so far, the black one is going to be an absolute smudge magnet like my tr-9 titanium square....


----------



## entropy96

L&W said:


> Too bad JustAbe is banned. Otherwise we will see both of them from him. 😆


Wait... He's banned??


----------



## Ginseng108

Gee whiz, the guy in the ABTW video doesn't take a freaking breath. It's just non-stop blabber. Shut up and let me absorb it, chatty boy. And way too much time spent on a shot of him with the pretentious RO t-shirt and the watch a mile away from the camera. Some information there, but this is a darn good example of why I eschew watch videos in general. Sheesh. 

At this point, I'm convinced that the MR-Gs are fantastic refinements of the top end of the square lineage. I'm equally convinced that it doesn't present a sufficiently compelling value proposition for _me_ to purchase it.


----------



## dgaddis

TheBearded said:


> Well if I _had_ to spend $4-5k on an all digital watch. I'd get the MRG over the new GP Casquette.


That would be a very odd position to find oneself haha.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ginseng108 said:


> Gee whiz, the guy in the ABTW video doesn't take a freaking breath. It's just non-stop blabber. Shut up and let me absorb it, chatty boy. And way too much time spent on a shot of him with the pretentious RO t-shirt and the watch a mile away from the camera. Some information there, but this is a darn good example of why I eschew watch videos in general. Sheesh.
> 
> At this point, I'm convinced that the MR-Gs are fantastic refinements of the top end of the square lineage. I'm equally convinced that it doesn't present a sufficiently compelling value proposition for _me_ to purchase it.


I agree. The review isn't very informative. Give me some macros that illustrate the differences. I was quite disappointed with this review and most other reviews thus far. Either way, within the next month or two more high quality reviews will start coming in and I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## 37

This video is a little better and shows off the watch in normal lighting. With so many polished surfaces it almost looks like plastic. Brushed would have been my preference. I'm rethinking but not yet giving up.


----------



## Racer88

I just got the email from Casio / G-Shock. The photos in the email looked really nice. And I was happy to see a positive LCD display! So, I clicked on the "pre-order now" button, and got this:










When I saw the prices, I literally said out loud, _*"Get the **** outta here!"*_ LOL!

Imma gonna have-ta pass. Unless they want to send me a freebie to review! 🤪


----------



## TTV

37 said:


> This video is a little better and shows off the watch in normal lighting. With so many polished surfaces it almost looks like plastic. Brushed would have been my preference. I'm rethinking but not yet giving up.


Yep, I fully agree, the "glitter coefficient" should be well below 100%. Brushed/matte finishing would do better. The side-by-side shot with Silver GMW-B5k just highlighs the charm and balanced look of the GMW. And yes, the solid bezel of GMW looks more professional than the pieced one of MRG.


----------



## Daruba

Racer88 said:


> I just got the email from Casio / G-Shock. The photos in the email looked really nice. And I was happy to see a positive LCD display! So, I clicked on the "pre-order now" button, and got this:
> 
> View attachment 16474582
> 
> 
> When I saw the prices, I literally said out loud, _*"Get the **** outta here!"*_ LOL!
> 
> Imma gonna have-ta pass. Unless they want to send me a freebie to review! 🤪


Premium materials do have premium prices, but this is way too much.

I really expected $2,800.00 for the B-1 and $2,600.00 for the D-1.

On the other hand; if you really want it and you have the money, well....buy the damn thing and enjoy the hell out of it. It is after all , in my eyes, an awesome watch.


----------



## gnus411

I think these look fantastic....but that price is too high for me unfortunately. If there had been something special/new with the module, that might have _maybe _bumped up the justification, but even then...tough price pill to swallow.


----------



## Ginseng108

37 said:


> This video is a little better and shows off the watch in normal lighting. With so many polished surfaces it almost looks like plastic. Brushed would have been my preference. I'm rethinking but not yet giving up.


That's a pretty good video. But by god, the black is going to be an absolute smudge and fingerprint magnet.


----------



## 37

TTV said:


> Yep, I fully agree, the "glitter coefficient" should be well below 100%. Brushed/matte finishing would do better. The side-by-side shot with Silver GMW-B5k just highlighs the charm and balanced look of the GMW. And yes, the solid bezel of GMW looks more professional than the pieced one of MRG.





Ginseng108 said:


> That's a pretty good video. But by god, the black is going to be an absolute smudge and fingerprint magnet.


That’s the reaction I had. The black model looks great but the polished surfaces will be hell to keep clean. I’m not OCD about smudges but wouldn’t rule out becoming OCD with this on the wrist.

I like the multi piece bezel design but it seems lost on the black, likely due to having so much polish. On the silver it shows more. I just wish the silver was… black.


----------



## gojira54

GMW-B5000TCM is great with regards to fingerprints, the burnt in dot pattern eliminates them!!
Not feeling the mrg personally, gonna wait to see what 40th waves come...


----------



## van_helsing

G-Shock UK online store now has 7 pcs of the MRG-B5000D-1DR in stock.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

37 said:


> This video is a little better and shows off the watch in normal lighting. With so many polished surfaces it almost looks like plastic. Brushed would have been my preference. I'm rethinking but not yet giving up.


The more I see it the more I love my old matte and dirty TB and no fingerprints. ;-)


----------



## 37

Nemo_Sandman said:


> The more I see it the more I love my old matte and dirty TB and no fingerprints. ;-)


I'm starting to lean the same way. My gut says the polished black will be fun for a few days and annoying once the honeymoon wears off.

I didn't do a preorder this morning and my AD now says they won't see one until April. I guess that means I have more time to think. Great.


----------



## kubr1ck

37 said:


> I'm starting to lean the same way. My gut says the polished black will be fun for a few days and annoying once the honeymoon wears off.
> 
> I didn't do a preorder this morning and my AD now says they won't see one until April. I guess that means I have more time to think. Great.


Yeah man as much as I'm a G-fiend, I'm not in a rush to drop this kind of coin on one. They're not limited edition, so I predict there will be deals to be had with a little patience.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Shock US has posted a short promotional video of the MRG-B5000B-1.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hey there G-ents! These are beautiful watches, without a doubt, but I think they'd have been better priced at $2K and $2.5K. I wouldn't pay the asking price for these. But if recent MR-Gs are any indication, these will be available down the line (within a year or two) at big markdowns - at least occasionally.

The black one seems to be a snazzed-up version of the Porter - the MSRP of which was....wait for it -- $1,200. (also non-Ti, of course)

Personally, not a big fan of the added bezel complexity. I understand why they did it, but still not my preference to add complexity to a g-shock for mostly aesthetic purposes.

IF I were to get one of these, it'd probably be the silver, as I have enough black watches already. I think the silver looks sharp.

But tbh, I've been enjoying the TVA immensely and I really really like the combo of the polished bezel top, and matte everywhere else except for a few polished highlights. I've been wearing it nearly non-stop and it just melts onto the wrist. I could almost forget it's there. (if it weren't so good looking) Is the MR-G square worth 2x (plus) the price of the TVA? Not to me. But (naturally) I understand why people would want them.

The TVA seems like a downright steal now at $1,650, doesn't it??  Casio, you evil, evil geniuses! 
(Casio's photo)


----------



## BoosterDuck

likelihood of this getting a resin band version?


----------



## lorsban

A.G. said:


> That's how I feel about this statement:
> 
> I think you can plot a line between the F91W and the MRG-B5000 and everyone picks a point in that line that makes the most sense to them. Everyone has different things they value. Some people might value solar more while others might value a sapphire crystal more. Attributing percentages to value only applies to an individual. When applied universally they are completely arbitrary.












These are the 2 that I'm saying are 90% similar. Yet one of them is 1/4 the price. 

But I do get your point. Since we do pay a premium for mechanicals compared to their quartz versions. Sometimes at a similar disparity or more even if they look 100% identical.


----------



## nonconformulaic

> @BoosterDuck
> likelihood of this getting a resin band version?


-1000% chance of official resin for these, IMHO. Casio won't even make resin for the "value" GMW-B5000 series, so...


----------



## Tanker G1

nonconformulaic said:


> -1000% chance of official resin for these, IMHO. Casio won't even make resin for the "value" GMW-B5000 series, so...


Yes they do. There's at least 3 resin band versions of the GMW-B5000 series. Here's one:


----------



## nonconformulaic

Tanker G1 said:


> Yes they do. There's at least 3 resin band versions of the GMW-B5000 series. Here's one:
> View attachment 16475517


Correct, @Tanker G1! That's what I get for scrolling through WUS while on a work call at the end of a long day.

I saw the word "band" and read "bezel"; mostly because 1) I think Casio is leaving a lot of money on the table (or shall we say money on AliExpress) by never making a resin bezel for the GMW-B5000 series, and 2) I think the 25 piece bezel on the MRG-B5000 is the stupidest idea Casio has come up with in a looooong time (and let's not forget the GSW-H1000 was released last year).


----------



## evvyou

I had regular B5000… the MRG trim is just too much money .


----------



## euge_lee

nonconformulaic said:


> Correct, @Tanker G1! That's what I get for scrolling through WUS while on a work call at the end of a long day.
> 
> I saw the word "band" and read "bezel"; mostly because 1) I think Casio is leaving a lot of money on the table (or shall we say money on AliExpress) by never making a resin bezel for the GMW-B5000 series, and 2) I think the 25 piece bezel on the MRG-B5000 is the stupidest idea Casio has come up with in a looooong time (and let's not forget the GSW-H1000 was released last year).


I don’t understand. Why would anyone buy a resin bezel GMW instead of the GW-5000U? I doubt it’s because of the metal case as they seems silly to add weight there but use a resin bezel. Is it for the STN LCD module? I put a 3459 in my B5600 case to get negative STN.


----------



## nonconformulaic

euge_lee said:


> I don’t understand. *Why would anyone buy a resin bezel GMW instead of the GW-5000U?* I doubt it’s because of the metal case as they seems silly to add weight there but use a resin bezel. Is it for the STN LCD module? I put a 3459 in my B5600 case to get negative STN.


I can think of more than a few reasons, but one word truly distinguishes the GMW-B5000 from the GW-5000U, IMHO.

BUTTONS!


----------



## 37

nonconformulaic said:


> I think the 25 piece bezel on the MRG-B5000 is the stupidest idea Casio has come up with in a looooong time


Besides allowing easier finishing of small surface areas, it's to commemorate the 25th anniversary of the MR-G line that launched in 1996. The MRG-B5000 was delayed a year due to Covid, hence releasing a year late.

Yes, it's an undeniably overcomplicated design but there's somewhat of an explanation for it.


----------



## speedmistr

It was really the component bezel that sold me on it in the end. The thing is just so chiseled looking in the high res photos it makes the GMW bezels look like they've melted. I had to go for the silver one, pre-ordered through Casio's website. I'd love black but I can't handle black+gold+red+high polish. The silver one is mostly neutral colors plus the red line which works for me. I can see it not being everyone's cup of tea plus the price is nuts but it's the best Casio says they've come up with for the square so I felt like I had to buy it to see. I admit to having hang-ups about bluetooth and metal squares in general though I've been checking out the GMWB5000TB lately and was thinking of adding that to the collection. I really love the look of that one. It's a bargin too compared to the MRG.


----------



## kubr1ck

I think I would have liked the silver one more if it had the warmer tone of my MRG-G1000DC. I'm sure it'll look better in person, but right now it looks too similar to the regular stainless steel square.


----------



## g-zim

A.G. said:


> I think you can plot a line between the F91W and the MRG-B5000 and everyone picks a point in that line that makes the most sense to them. Everyone has different things they value. Some people might value solar more while others might value a sapphire crystal more. Attributing percentages to value only applies to an individual. When applied universally they are completely arbitrary.


true that
personally, i have immense childhood attachment to the casio square lines, so that's naturally evolved into my 2 most worn watches being the f91w and the tva. all the ones in between are for hoarding.


----------



## Scott.

van_helsing said:


> G-Shock UK online store now has 7 pcs of the MRG-B5000D-1DR in stock.


Still 7 this morning

£3,200 though. That's $4,200. F*ck that At £2,600 (converted from what you'll pay in the US that might have been a runner, but no way...)









MRG-B5000D-1DR


Please welcome a new addition to the MR-G series, the pinnacle of G-SHOCK shock-resistant watches, the MRG-B5000 collection. These are the first MR-G timepieces to feature the iconic design of the very first G-SHOCK the DW-5000C, and they bring a brilliant shine and dignified distinction to the...




g-shock.co.uk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

van_helsing said:


> G-Shock UK online store now has 7 pcs of the MRG-B5000D-1DR in stock.


Anyone in UK tried any discount codes at checkout? I know the usual G Shock 041c3gshock doesn't work but how about military/NHS/blue light?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Scott. said:


> Still 7 this morning
> 
> £3,200 though. That's $4,200. F*ck that At £2,600 (converted from what you'll pay in the US that might have been a runner, but no way...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRG-B5000D-1DR
> 
> 
> Please welcome a new addition to the MR-G series, the pinnacle of G-SHOCK shock-resistant watches, the MRG-B5000 collection. These are the first MR-G timepieces to feature the iconic design of the very first G-SHOCK the DW-5000C, and they bring a brilliant shine and dignified distinction to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk


Does the US price need any taxes added on? (I know that's still less than we pay here though)


----------



## Ginseng108

speedmistr said:


> It was really the component bezel that sold me on it in the end. The thing is just so chiseled looking in the high res photos it makes the GMW bezels look like they've melted.


This, for me is the distinguishing characteristic along with the differential finishing of the rivets against the bracelet link surface. 
It makes the MR-G look "real" in the sense that these features are so much softer on the regular all-metals (steel and titanium). The definition and differentiation makes the other watches look less premium, like molded copies of the MR-G originals. It's a subtle but powerful effect.


----------



## Scott.

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Does the US price need any taxes added on? (I know that's still less than we pay here though)


I know that the US has sales tax depending on the State, but not sure how that works for on line purchases. No doubt one of our North American friends will confirm.

Even at the highest rate, that would still be nearly £400 less than we'd have to pay here.

I get that its all the VAT element though.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Scott. said:


> I know that the US has sales tax depending on the State, but not sure how that works for on line purchases. No doubt one of our North American friends will confirm.
> 
> Even at the highest rate, that would still be nearly £400 less than we'd have to pay here.
> 
> I get that its all the VAT element though.


It really depends on the merchant as to whether there's sales tax or not, with online purchases here in the U.S.

I believe that with the TVA, those who bought from Topper Jewelers did not have to pay sales tax, while I did buying directly from Casio. My state's sales tax rate is 6%.


----------



## RadiumWatches

nonconformulaic said:


> Correct, @Tanker G1! I think the 25 piece bezel on the MRG-B5000 is the stupidest idea Casio has come up with in a looooong time (and let's not forget the GSW-H1000 was released last year).


It's unnecessary and completely over the top. Over-engineered for the use any rational human being will give a watch of this price. And it's luxury finishing goes against the original spirit of it's ancestors. 

The same could be said, and it is, about some of the most desired mechanical watches. 

Still, I love the thing and I'll probably get both of them.


----------



## Time4Playnow

RadiumWatches said:


> It's unnecessary and completely over the top. Over engineered for the use any rational human being will give a watch of this price. And it's luxury finishing goes against the original spirit of it's ancestors.
> 
> The same could be said, and it is, about some of the most desired mechanical watches.
> 
> Still, I love the thing and I'll probably get both of them.


You had me going there for a minute. I read that first part and thought - ruh roh, another G-hater.


----------



## euge_lee

RadiumWatches said:


> It's unnecessary and completely over the top. Over-engineered for the use any rational human being will give a watch of this price. And it's luxury finishing goes against the original spirit of it's ancestors.


It’s a literal definition of a Rube Goldberg device.


----------



## HiggsBoson

euge_lee said:


> It’s a literal definition of a Rube Goldberg device.


Yeah, but when it looks that pretty...


----------



## James142

HiggsBoson said:


> Yeah, but when it looks that pretty...


And just wait till they start getting creative with LE colors/finishing on all those bits 🤤


----------



## spiltmilk

When they start finishing pieces in new colors, maybe they'll be able to mix and match our swap out. I don't see it on PacParts yet. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

Ginseng108 said:


> This, for me is the distinguishing characteristic along with the differential finishing of the rivets against the bracelet link surface.
> It makes the MR-G look "real" in the sense that these features are so much softer on the regular all-metals (steel and titanium). The definition and differentiation makes the other watches look less premium, like molded copies of the MR-G originals. It's a subtle but powerful effect.


This image from gshox's earlier post really backs up this difference, scratches aside. The hallmark of fine case construction for mechanical watches is well defined facets and bevels with sharp lines. Casio seems to be replicating this but because of the complex design of the G Shock bezel it couldn't be done with a single block. The result looks killer imo.


----------



## Tanker G1

I'm loving the way we are trying to talk ourselves into / out of these. It's like trying to stop a stray puppy from following you home. You know it's going to be expensive, but you can't seem to say no.


----------



## Miklos86

James142 said:


> And just wait till they start getting creative with LE colors/finishing on all those bits


Indeed, those bits are just asking for the TranTixxi treatment.


----------



## MGMCC

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm loving the way we are trying to talk ourselves into / out of these. It's like trying to stop a stray puppy from following you home. You know it's going to be expensive, but you can't seem to say no.


I fully admit that if I did not have a B5000 stainless steel, a B5000 TFC conversion of another stainless with positive display using parts from PacParts, and a B5000V…then I would fail at talking myself out of the MRG square in plain titanium finish. I realize that the jump that I made to the price of the B5000V just opened a door for me to higher prices. Lucky I don’t have $3500 laying around right now, otherwise I’d cave.


----------



## Lu..

The $4,000 G-Shock MRGB5000B-1 is selling out in the U.S.


The G-Shock U.S. website started pre-orders for the MR-G Kiwami MRGB5000 series on March 3, and the black MRGB5000B-1 ($4,000) has already sold out. Reeds




www.g-central.com


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Lu.. said:


> The $4,000 G-Shock MRGB5000B-1 is selling out in the U.S.
> 
> 
> The G-Shock U.S. website started pre-orders for the MR-G Kiwami MRGB5000 series on March 3, and the black MRGB5000B-1 ($4,000) has already sold out. Reeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


And the market speaks.


----------



## Igorek

I'd pay maybe halve for it anyone wants to sell me a silver for $1500


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Mr.Jones82 said:


> And the market speaks.


I'll be skeptical till they tell us numbers (not likely). If they made some absurdly low number to begin with and call it sold out, well then..


----------



## Dan GSR

Ive noticed Casio likes to do batches


----------



## Mr.Jones82

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I'll be skeptical till they tell us numbers (not likely). If they made some absurdly low number to begin with and call it sold out, well then..


You'll never know the numbers, but yeah, I wish I did, too.
Anyway, I think that just means they understood the demand for their product, doesn't it? It is their "luxury" G, and like anything luxury you don't really want excess sitting around on shelves to be purchased at a discount.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dan GSR said:


> Ive noticed Casio likes to do batches


Yup, and I'm guessing this was probably to test the waters a bit.


----------



## GrouchoM

How did the $70k gold square sell? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Mr.Jones82 said:


> You'll never know the numbers, but yeah, I wish I did, too.
> Anyway, I think that just means they understood the demand for their product, doesn't it? It is their "luxury" G, and like anything luxury you don't really want excess sitting around on shelves to be purchased at a discount.


We've all heard of those luxury brands that's will throw away or literally burn inventory. Anything but discount it. The luxury perception is everything


----------



## clarencek

Do any of you who ordered this also own a Porter? I’m trying to reconcile owning both. 
They seem so similar aside from the MRG branding. 

Obviously one is Ti and one is SS but i think if I bought the MRG I would sell the Porter. 
Would love to hear anyone else’s thoughts on this.


----------



## Darkchild

clarencek said:


> Do any of you who ordered this also own a Porter? I’m trying to reconcile owning both.
> They seem so similar aside from the MRG branding.
> 
> Obviously one is Ti and one is SS but i think if I bought the MRG I would sell the Porter.
> Would love to hear anyone else’s thoughts on this.


I find this a very ****ty thing for brands to do; release a limited edition for a premium (pricing in exclusivity) then re-release a very similar version later. I’d be quite annoyed if I owned a Porter.

To answer your question it really depends on why you’re buying the watch - to add to your collection or because you like the way it looks. If the former you can have both and if the latter I’d sell the Porter.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

The reviews are in. Besides YouTube videos, some good write ups:








The Ultimate Square: G-Shock MRG-B5000


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com


----------



## clarencek

Darkchild said:


> I find this a very ****ty thing for brands to do; release a limited edition for a premium (pricing in exclusivity) then re-release a very similar version later. I’d be quite annoyed if I owned a Porter.
> 
> To answer your question it really depends on why you’re buying the watch - to add to your collection or because you like the way it looks. If the former you can have both and if the latter I’d sell the Porter.


Yea it is annoying they would release something so close to the porter. 
It does seems to depress the value of the porter as the secondary market for the porter was around $3K. Anyone spending they much would prob opt for the MRG. 
If I get the MRG I’ll prob keep both. I really like the black case and bracelet, brick and red outline.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Darkchild said:


> I find this a very ****ty thing for brands to do; release a limited edition for a premium (pricing in exclusivity) then re-release a very similar version later. I’d be quite annoyed if I owned a Porter.
> 
> To answer your question it really depends on why you’re buying the watch - to add to your collection or because you like the way it looks. If the former you can have both and if the latter I’d sell the Porter.


I get what you're saying, & no doubt some ppl would feel that way.

I do have a Porter though, and I'm not annoyed. You know why? Cause I have a Porter!!  I'm actually serious on that point. If you knew what I went thru to get that watch, you'd understand. It was quite the ride.

I might be a little annoyed if the Porter was also titanium. But steel is so very different that it doesn't bother me at all that the MR-G looks somewhat similar. In fact, one could look at this the other way: prospective MRG owners (the black one) might be annoyed that the Porter exists, & has 95% of the looks of the MR-G, while being less than 1/3 the cost. (MSRP, anyway) 

IF I were going to buy the MR-G square, I'd get the silver version. One, because I like it; and two, because I wouldn't sell the Porter. (sorry Kubr1ck! ) To each their own.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I get what you're saying, & no doubt some ppl would feel that way.
> 
> I do have a Porter though, and I'm not annoyed. You know why? Cause I have a Porter!!  I'm actually serious on that point. If you knew what I went thru to get that watch, you'd understand. It was quite the ride.
> 
> I might be a little annoyed if the Porter was also titanium. But steel is so very different that it doesn't bother me at all that the MR-G looks somewhat similar. In fact, one could look at this the other way: prospective MRG owners (the black one) might be annoyed that the Porter exists, & has 95% of the looks of the MR-G, while being less than 1/3 the cost. (MSRP, anyway)
> 
> IF I were going to buy the MR-G square, I'd get the silver version. One, because I like it; and two, because I wouldn't sell the Porter. (sorry Kubr1ck! ) To each their own.
> 
> View attachment 16478765


LOL yes, you guys with Porters should never sell them. The MR-G is nice and all, but Ti is just a very different feel on wrist than stainless steel. Personally I'd want to own both! The MR-G also has those gold accents, which you know I love, but I don't think everybody does.


----------



## mikeymoto

kubr1ck said:


> The MR-G also has those gold accents, which you know I love, but I don't think everybody does.


I’m with you on the gold accents - love them!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mikeymoto said:


> I’m with you on the gold accents - love them!


+1


----------



## Orange_GT3

mikeymoto said:


> I’m with you on the gold accents - love them!





BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> +1


Yes, I do too.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Did someone say something about gold? (this is for you, Kubr1ck)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Well, they (Casio) got us all talking about this new MRG, didn't they?  Whether you are able to afford it or not, or whether you like the design or not, they succeeded in testing the market.

It's not unusual for a company to have 2 different design approaches for the same product. It's certainly not unusually for Casio to push out 2 different ideas from their engineers as shown in the past, e.g. G-Shock vs. Heavy Duty series. My theory is this was an alternate design for the metal square from day one and only now being produced. The "sandwich" design, i.e. metal core case and metal outer bezel with alpha gel in between, of the GMW-B5000 won as the first choice due to its relative simplicity. Now they are testing the water for the more complex all metal design. I do agree 25 pieces for the bezel alone is a bit much, but not out of the norm for an MRG.


----------



## mikeymoto

Topper notified me today mine should be shipping tomorrow; I'm pretty stoked for this as always!


----------



## James142

mikeymoto said:


> Topper notified me today mine should be shipping tomorrow; I'm pretty stoked for this as always!


Pics 😝


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

The silver in UK is showing only 1 in stock now, has anyone here bought any of the other 6 and dared not to post pics?


----------



## spiltmilk

mikeymoto said:


> Topper notified me today mine should be shipping tomorrow; I'm pretty stoked for this as always!


Congratulations! I got my shipping notice from Topper too. I'll be very excited to see it in person. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> The silver in UK is showing only 1 in stock now, has anyone here bought any of the other 6 and dared not to post pics?


Yeah, I noticed that. Still plenty of money about, then.


----------



## Darkchild

Any word on production numbers for these? I'm hearing they'll be fairly limited from some sources and readily available from others...


----------



## shocking!g

To be spending $ 4000 on a G-Shock square I'd expect it to be limited to at least make it a bit more special (but I guess Casio might think: hey Rolex is producing a million watches a year and these aren't limited so we'll just see how much we sell and make more if demand keeps up).


----------



## Tanker G1

They'll sell enough to cover R&D as that 25 piece bezel didn't engineer itself but at $4k a pop I'd imagine it's covered in short order. Tooling for finishing all those pieces too but that's very likely a longer ROI over more than just these two models.


----------



## A.G.

shocking!g said:


> To be spending $ 4000 on a G-Shock square I'd expect it to be limited to at least make it a bit more special (but I guess Casio might think: hey Rolex is producing a million watches a year and these aren't limited so we'll just see how much we sell and make more if demand keeps up).


There is nothing special about artificial scarcity and I wouldn't want to pay more for the same product. I rather production be unlimited with sufficient supply so I'm not forced to pay MSRP.


----------



## Darkchild

Darkchild said:


> 'They' are growing on me


So…I succumbed 😓


----------



## Darkchild




----------



## Chevy Suburban

Does anybody have the black MRG and the B5000TB? Would love to see a side by side comparison between these two specifically.


----------



## clarencek

Darkchild said:


> View attachment 16491071


Such a tease!


----------



## spiltmilk

Got mine today! It is a slightly better fit than a standard metal square on my smaller wrist (6.25") due to the lugs not flaring out quite as much. It also has half links.
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

spiltmilk said:


> Got mine today! It is a slightly better fit than a standard metal square on my smaller wrist (6.25") due to the lugs not flaring out quite as much. It also has half links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Congrats. Awesome watch! The fruits of your labor


----------



## Darkchild

Citac


Chevy Suburban said:


> Does anybody have the black MRG and the B5000TB? Would love to see a side by side comparison between these two specifically.


Sure, I’ll help you out later today / tomorrow


----------



## spiltmilk

Daruba said:


> Congrats. Awesome watch! The fruits of your labor


Thanks. I really like it so far. Other first impressions: There's no option to select it in the MRG or Gshock apps yet. The small holes in the links seem like they might be screwed in but if they are, they don't seem to have a function. The links use a push pin for adjusting. Also, it's very shiny!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

spiltmilk said:


> Thanks. I really like it so far. Other first impressions: There's no option to select it in the MRG or Gshock apps yet. The small holes in the links seem like they might be screwed in but if they are, they don't seem to have a function. The links use a push pin for adjusting. Also, it's very shiny!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Congrats as well!

If you're talking about the rivet pieces in the links, those are pins that are press-fit in place and not intended to be removed. I suspect they could be punched out for a TVA look if someone gets brave enough.

What do you think of the polished black? Is it as reflective on the wrist as in photos? As in, at a distance does it look like a black watch or more like shiny plastic?


----------



## spiltmilk

37 said:


> Congrats as well!
> 
> If you're talking about the rivet pieces in the links, those are pins that are press-fit in place and not intended to be removed. I suspect they could be punched out for a TVA look if someone gets brave enough.
> 
> What do you think of the polished black? Is it as reflective on the wrist as in photos? As in, at a distance does it look like a black watch or more like shiny plastic?


It has a similar feel and look to a ceramic Rado I used to have. It's high polish but it doesn't look like paint or plastic to me. The clasp and some facets are matte black and not as glossy like the rest of the watch. The gold accents (especially the back) are a good contrast with the gloss black.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

spiltmilk said:


> Got mine today! It is a slightly better fit than a standard metal square on my smaller wrist (6.25") due to the lugs not flaring out quite as much. It also has half links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Congrats! It's great to see some real world photos from our members. Looking forward to many more in this thread. The finish on the black one looks very Cobarion: a slightly metallic gloss. Very cool.


----------



## clarencek

Mine came in today. 
Very very shiny and the gold logo really pops given the rest of the bezel is black (unlike the porter). 
Here’s the porter by comparison. 










The porter bracelet is not as shiny as the MRG. 





























Here it is compared with the TB and the TVA. 


















It’s light. Similar in weight to both the TB and TVA. The porter is noticeably heavier obviously. 










And all four together.


----------



## clarencek

Pretty stealth with the black bezel. 
And I noticed the pins were painted black.


----------



## speedmistr

clarencek said:


> Pretty stealth with the black bezel.
> And I noticed the pins were painted black.


Looks stellar to put it mildly. That is one beautiful square.


----------



## GrouchoM

How would you compare its display to the other pieces? 
I bet you can't wait to get it to sync.


----------



## kubr1ck

Ok, now I wanna see some silver ones. Who's holdin' out?


----------



## Xaltotun

spiltmilk said:


> Got mine today! It is a slightly better fit than a standard metal square on my smaller wrist (6.25") due to the lugs not flaring out quite as much. It also has half links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It is pretty nice! But IMHO absolutely not $4000 nice 🤷

For ten times the price of an All-steel model, we're not getting a watch ten times better. 

But important is that _you're_ happy!


----------



## GrouchoM

Xaltotun said:


> It is pretty nice! But IMHO absolutely not $4000 nice 🤷
> 
> For ten times the price of an All-steel model, we're not getting a watch ten times better.
> 
> But important is that _you're_ happy!


Is the $400 G four times better than the gw-b5600u?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TR007

Thanks.


----------



## TTR350

clarencek said:


> Und ich bemerkte, dass die Stifte schwarz lackiert waren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ZITIEREN]
> 
> Können die Stifte von einer Seite herausgedrückt werden? Wenn ich also die Länge der Stifte sehe, ist die Verbindung wie bei den runden MRGs, oder?
> 
> Das heißt, die Verbindung ist nicht wie bei den Camo-Quadraten mit den kleinen Federelementen from both sides.


----------



## TTR350

Can the pins be pushed out from one side? So when I see the length of the pins, the connection is like the round MRGs, isn't it? 

Meaning the connection is not like the camo squares with the small spring elements.


----------



## Darkchild

kubr1ck said:


> Ok, now I wanna see some silver ones. Who's holdin' out?


Fairly tricky to photograph but gave it a good shot. The silver accents are a lot more prominent in person. Look amazing and has that warm titanium hue.


----------



## Darkchild

And comparison shots...


----------



## FerrisAus

To be honest, they both look awesome


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

If you bead blasted the GMWB5000 on the left, they would look exactly the same to me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ginseng108

These are looking gorgeous in real life photos. Keep them coming. I still don't think it's for me...but dayam, they are beautiful.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

toomuchdamnrum said:


> If you bead blasted the GMWB5000 on the left, they would look exactly the same to me 🤷‍♂️


I'm not going to argue about price, but I couldn't disagree more. To you, fair enough, it is all opinion and I understand and respect that, but I just cannot agree. I understand how people might feel that way, but even in the photos we have seen so far it makes the old steel models look pretty pedestrian in my opinion, and I say that as someone who loves them. I mean for 400, that is what you get, I get it, but dayum the MRGs are so crisp and beautifully finished.

Worth it? Probably not for me still, but at least you are paying for premium finishing and not just Ti like the other Ti models. I was actually kind of annoyed that those weren't finished any differently and had the same s*** clasps, and like the ss models were essentially just stamped cases. At least the MRG offers new materials, new design and premium finishing. There are some pretty significant differences, minus the movement 😄, in my opinion.


----------



## clarencek

GrouchoM said:


> How would you compare its display to the other pieces?
> I bet you can't wait to get it to sync.


Display looks the same as the others. I don’t really notice any differences in functions.


----------



## clarencek

Xaltotun said:


> It is pretty nice! But IMHO absolutely not $4000 nice
> 
> For ten times the price of an All-steel model, we're not getting a watch ten times better.
> 
> But important is that _you're_ happy!


I would agree with that. I don’t even know if it’s 2.5x the TB and TVA. 
It’s nice but when I look at it compared to my porter it’s not THAT much nicer. 

I think a lot of the cost went into getting a super high, glossy polish on all these Ti alloys.


----------



## Darkchild

I was quite vocal earlier in this thread about how ‘overpriced’ these were in comparison to the regular Titanium models. To be honest, as lovely as they are, I still don’t feel they’re necessarily 2.5 better than for example the TB or TVA.

Thing is…I really like them and I work really hard for the money I make. If I’ve learnt one thing over the past few years it’s that you owe it to yourself to indulge in the things you like now and again. Sometimes you have to let your irrational wants through and this for me was just that. They don’t make any of my other metal squares redundant but I know I’ll have that extra smile on my face the next time I have one of these on and need to check the time.


----------



## Xaltotun

GrouchoM said:


> Is the $400 G four times better than the gw-b5600u?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


You could argue and stretch that a factor of 3 or 4 times 'better' is possible, say because of different materials and movements functions (solar, radio control, etc.). But a factor of ten times 'better' with the same movement? No way.


----------



## 37

Mr.Jones82 said:


> There are some pretty significant differences, minus the movement 😄, in my opinion.


The module is slightly improved, albeit very little. It's maybe a $10 difference however, not a $1000 one.

From Casio:
"The MRG-B5000 features a special dedicated module based on that of the GMW-B5000, with gold plating applied to the retainer plate for the circuit board to reduce electrical resistance."​
I'd love to see a module photo if anyone gets brave and opens theirs up to see an entirely gold plated retainer/button plate.


----------



## Wizardskills

Darkchild said:


> And comparison shots...
> 
> View attachment 16492855
> View attachment 16492856
> View attachment 16492857


Thank you. Seeing them next to each other drives home the sharpness of the new MRG. I'm doing my best to hold out.


----------



## 37

Xaltotun said:


> You could argue and stretch that a factor of 3 or 4 times 'better' is possible, say because of different materials and movements functions (solar, radio control, etc.). But a factor of ten times 'better' with the same movement? No way.


True but you could also argue that any of the four watches in your signature cost Rolex/Tudor roughly $350~500 in parts and labor to make, yet sell for $3800~7150 at retail. At least the MR-G has a lot of hand finishing, which no longer happens with Rolex as they've gone entirely automated with finishing work. It's all relative.


----------



## lanjim

37 said:


> True but you could also argue that any of the four watches in your signature cost Rolex/Tudor roughly $350~500 in parts and labor to make, yet sell for $3800~7150 at retail. At least the MR-G has a lot of hand finishing, which no longer happens with Rolex as they've gone entirely automated with finishing work. It's all relative.


The problem of course is that Rolex isn't making two versions of the same watch. One cheap and one expensive. There lies the crux for me. 

Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

It's clear to me that you pay a premium for the materials and craftsmanship but not for the movement. Why change a winning team?
It might be so (more likely than not) that you pay extra for the status / popularity of the watch model.
I say that if you love the watch and you have the funds, just buy it and enjoy it. If not, a lot of excellent alternatives are out there. 
Although I find the black model extremely beautiful and would surely save my money to get one, I still decline because of the small size. I find the 49.9mm watch less attractive on my 7.5 inch wrist than on a 7 inch or smaller wrist. Just my preference.
If you have 4K to spare but don't want to spend it on this MRG, you can buy yourself a lot of awesome watches for that money. 
If you want the watch but don't have the money, stop complaining and manufacture reasons why this is a bad deal.


----------



## van_helsing

Daruba said:


> If you want the watch but don't have the money, stop complaining and manufacture reasons why this is a bad deal.


😆😆 so true 😆😆


----------



## Time4Playnow

Congrats to all of you who've picked one or both of these up! They are very nice looking. Definitely a premium look, which is what you'd expect from the premium materials and finishing.

I've no plans to get one, at least not now. One day far down the road, IF they are available at 30 or 40% off, I might be tempted.. I paid $1,650 + tax for the TVA, & I'd probably be willing to pay $2,100 - 2,500 for the silver one. If that never happens, that's also okay. I'm real happy with the TVA, Porter, and my other metal squares.

Enjoy those beauties, G-ents!! Life is short.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Wizardskills said:


> Thank you. Seeing them next to each other drives home the sharpness of the new MRG. I'm doing my best to hold out.


Resistance is futile. Haven't you found that out yet??


----------



## clarencek

Yea agreed - this is definitely not a “value” purchase. Way more on the luxury side than anything else. But that’s the MRG line in general.


----------



## 37

lanjim said:


> The problem of course is that Rolex isn't making two versions of the same watch. One cheap and one expensive. There lies the crux for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


Sure they do. They make many watches in stainless steel and precious metal. The PM versions are typically 3~6x more expensive yet contain very little raw material weight in proportion to the price increase. And gold is a more expensive metal by weight than platinum yet platinum versions sell for 2~3x more than gold.

I know we’re comparing stainless to titanium or titanium to titanium with the G-Shock, but it’s no secret that watch companies charge a premium for very small changes.

I just wish we knew how many will be made and if/when production will end.


----------



## lanjim

Apples and oranges to me. Precious metals are inherently more valuable and I can appreciate the value of something tangible and quantifiable on the open market. Stainless and stainless is stainless to me! The fact that it was worked over by human hands adds value that I can appreciate. But not 7-10X the value that something tangible like a precious metal does. All just my opinions and values. We all have them. Whatever floats ones boat I suppose. 

Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Given the mass of the Rolex case and the price of gold, their upcharge is no less ludicrous

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

Both models look incredible. My hat's off to Casio for going nuts and producing these. Kinda brings me back to the hi-metal super-detailed type of Japanese toy engineering from the 70s/80s. Totally unnecessary, over-engineered, and brilliant. It will be interesting to see how it fares and if this bezel tech and finishing is used in future models. I'd go for a bead blasted SS version with a 5600C inspired dial.


----------



## Xaltotun

37 said:


> True but you could also argue that any of the four watches in your signature cost Rolex/Tudor roughly $350~500 in parts and labor to make, yet sell for $3800~7150 at retail. At least the MR-G has a lot of hand finishing, which no longer happens with Rolex as they've gone entirely automated with finishing work. It's all relative.


I don't know where you got that information from? Rolex uses as much robotisation and as much hand labor, than all the other watchmakers in the same watch space, from Panerai to Omega, from Breitling to Cartier, etc. You have to go to $30k+ pieces to go to the level of hand finishing that you suggest : Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, AP and "up" - absolutely not G-Shock (I agree that perhaps on those $6k up up MR-G, you can find some handmade parts such as bezels). And with all due respect, you suggest ridiculously low material and labor costs for Rolex; your suggestion is almost comical and certainly completely inexact. If you pause and think, Rolex makes everything in-house, from gold to stainless and from paint and lume, down to screws. $350 worth of parts and labor? Come on, let's be serious 🤦‍♂️

I'm a huge fan of Casio,G-Shock, Citizen and Seiko quartz watches, but if you think a quartz square with so-called "premium" materials (spoiler : they are not premium materials, that's marketing spin) has more hand finishing (or better materials!) than a Rolex or even a quartz Grand Seiko, you are smoking some good stuff and live in a dream!

Watch this, or this, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## 37

Xaltotun said:


> I don't know where you got that information from? Rolex uses as much robotisation and as much hand labor, than all the other watchmakers in the same watch space, from Panerai to Omega, from Breitling to Cartier, etc. You have to go to $30k+ pieces to go to the level of hand finishing that you suggest : Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, AP and "up" - absolutely not G-Shock (I agree that perhaps on those $6k up up MR-G, you can find some handmade parts such as bezels). And with all due respect, you suggest ridiculously low material and labor costs for Rolex; your suggestion is almost comical and certainly completely inexact. If you pause and think, Rolex makes everything in-house, from gold to stainless and from paint and lume, down to screws. $350 worth of parts and labor? Come on, let's be serious 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Casio,G-Shock, Citizen and Seiko quartz watches, but if you think a quartz square with so-called "premium" materials (spoiler : they are not premium materials, that's marketing spin) has more hand finishing (or better materials!) than a Rolex or even a quartz Grand Seiko, you are smoking some good stuff and live in a dream!
> 
> Watch this, or this, you'll see what I mean.


My intent wasn't to attack or denigrate your Rolex/Tudor collection. They're fine watches. Enjoy them.

I'm answering this in detail because you've made very broad and incorrect assumptions about my earlier post.

Rolex makes on average 3500~4000 watches per operating day. To accomplish that, parts are made en-masse and that inherently lowers cost. Robots are now used for case and bracelet finishing, including polishing and brushing. Watchmakers might still assemble movements but at this point I wouldn't be surprised if they're now simply technicians verifying regulation given how they're now hitting +2/-2 on everything they send out.

If you don't believe the $350~500 in parts and labor then I'd suggest talking to manufacturers who have done the competitive cost analysis. This isn't an industry secret, although it may not be widely published. Rolex pumps a ton of money into marketing, which isn't part of the parts/labor quote, but there's no doubt they put out a very high-profit item. That was my original point, whether initially clear or not.

Casio advertises this MR-G as having Sallaz (Zaratsu) polishing. If they're doing this via automation then it's not mentioned anywhere that I've found. If you have a link showing the polishing (and brushing) process on this MR-G being fully automated then please share.

I'm aware of the added costs of hand finishing and hand assembly. It happens with Patek, AP, VC, etc. at much lower price levels than $30k. VC, for example, have watches with Geneva Seal hallmarks starting around $12k. Given that, it's not entirely impossible a good part of the $3500/$4000 cost of the MRG-B5000 is handwork.

Lastly, I'm not at all justifying the cost of this MR-G. It's expensive for a digital watch, period. But, that doesn't lose sight of the fact that people gladly pay equal or higher amounts for other watches with equal or higher profit margins and seem to find ways to justify their purchases. I'm not judging either way.


----------



## mtb2104

Looks like this is the only way to get a natural coloured Ti square for now….


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Jony5 said:


> I am pretty sceptical about the multi piece bezel assembly. It looks like if it takes the wrong knock something will ping off and the whole thing falls apart as it’s tension fitted.
> 
> I think they may have done it to make things harder for the sellers on Ali X to rip off . Similar to Rolex and their engraved rehauts .


This member had a doubt for the integrity of the 25 pieces bezel. Would any one of you who received your MRG-B5000s be brave enough to knock it against something hard, for example your marble kitchen counter top, to see if it will remain intact?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> This member had a doubt for the integrity of the 25 pieces bezel. Would any one of you who received your MRG-B5000s be brave enough to knock it against something hard, for example your marble kitchen counter top, to see if it will remain intact?


COunt me in, I have a doubt also as... against shocks the simple the better. The "armored bezel" design found in the metallic square (steel of titanium) with the plastic cushion is pure genius.
Now all the MRGs are luxury good and certainly solid enough compared to other luxury watches... ;-)


----------



## shocking!g

37 said:


> The module is slightly improved, albeit very little. It's maybe a $10 difference however, not a $1000 one.
> 
> From Casio:
> "The MRG-B5000 features a special dedicated module based on that of the GMW-B5000, with gold plating applied to the retainer plate for the circuit board to reduce electrical resistance."​
> *I'd love to see a module photo if anyone gets brave and opens theirs up to see an entirely gold plated retainer/button plate.*


I'd love to see a video of a new MRG-5000 owner smashing up this watch with a $1 hammer just to be able to confirm this...

....he/she will be my new hero!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm not going to argue about price, but I couldn't disagree more. To you, fair enough, it is all opinion and I understand and respect that, but I just cannot agree. I understand how people might feel that way,* but even in the photos we have seen so far it makes the old steel models look pretty pedestrian in my opinion*, and I say that as someone who loves them. I mean for 400, that is what you get, I get it, but dayum the MRGs are so crisp and beautifully finished.
> 
> Worth it? Probably not for me still, but at least you are paying for premium finishing and not just Ti like the other Ti models. I was actually kind of annoyed that those weren't finished any differently and had the same s*** clasps, and like the ss models were essentially just stamped cases. At least the MRG offers new materials, new design and premium finishing. There are some pretty significant differences, minus the movement 😄, in my opinion.


very evident in the side by side pics. makes the old steel look like some cheap ali-x junk 😅


----------



## Orange_GT3

Preorders are up in Australia. $4999 for the silver and $5499 for the black.


----------



## Miklos86

I don't know, looking at those makes me want to get a regular Ti square again. I mean they have most of the advantages in a less blingy package. Shock resistance was never a problem for me with my Gs that would warrant the different bezel structure. 

No if I'd go to work in a steel mill wearing a watch worth thousands of dollars, that would not be the case, but this assumption is unlikely on many levels...


----------



## natosteve

Miklos86 said:


> I don't know, looking at those makes me want to get a regular Ti square again. I mean they have most of the advantages in a less blingy package. Shock resistance was never a problem for me with my Gs that would warrant the different bezel structure.
> 
> No if I'd go to work in a steel mill wearing a watch worth thousands of dollars, that would not be the case, but this assumption is unlikely on many levels...


 can’t beat the original Ti square for under the radar non-bling looks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Yes a one piece bezel seems like the best way to protect the most fragile part of the watch.
It was demonstrate early by the Monty Python how it was an elegant solution.
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## natosteve

Thought id share this new promotional video from the tube. Interesting is says that the bezel moves up and down on springs to absorb shocks. First time I’ve heard this. Have a look yourself at 2:33 of this video link. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FerrisAus

That video does a good job of explaining all the additional work and finishing involved. In my mind it goes a fair way towards justifying the price of the watch.


----------



## GrouchoM

natosteve said:


> Thought id share this new promotional video from the tube. Interesting is says that the bezel moves up and down on springs to absorb shocks. First time I’ve heard this. Have a look yourself at 2:33 of this video link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This video makes me want it despite the price...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus

GrouchoM said:


> This video makes me want it despite the price...


Haha me too!


----------



## Ginseng108

GrouchoM said:


> This video makes me want it despite the price...


Me three. And this is a dangerous thing.


----------



## HiggsBoson

GrouchoM said:


> This video makes me want it despite the price...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yeah. I was doing a pretty decent job, of talking myself out of buying one. Until I watched that video!


----------



## acadian

even if the bezel is made from "harder" Cobarion - it will still scratch and scuff. 

I know some people don't care, but it would bum me out if my $3500 square looked like this after a short time on the wrist.

LINK HERE


----------



## speedmistr

acadian said:


> even if the bezel is made from "harder" Cobarion - it will still scratch and scuff.
> 
> I know some people don't care, but it would bum me out if my $3500 square looked like this after a short time on the wrist.
> 
> LINK HERE
> 
> View attachment 16499343


I think those may be fingerprints. But point taken, it would suck to have scratches on a watch of this price. That risk is run on any steel luxury watch as well. It comes down to the owner treating their watch in way the preserves the condition if that's what's important to them.


----------



## Jony5

Are there any any IRL pictures of the black? Because if it’s as shiny as the silver easy pass for me.


----------



## Ginseng108

If I were to buy a watch of this magnitude, there'd only be two possible options for its life with me.

It goes in the box, rarely or ever to be worn.
It goes on my wrist, worn as I would wear every other watch in my collection.
Ask another guy and you'll get another answer, but my belief is that watches exist to be worn and this is why I own them.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Jony5 said:


> Are there any any IRL pictures of the black? Because if it’s as shiny as the silver easy pass for me.


There are real-life pics of the black, in this forum. (maybe even in this thread) Look around, you'll find them.

I think the black IS more shiny than the silver. (i.e., more polished)


----------



## HiggsBoson

acadian said:


> even if the bezel is made from "harder" Cobarion - it will still scratch and scuff.
> 
> I know some people don't care, but it would bum me out if my $3500 square looked like this after a short time on the wrist.
> 
> LINK HERE
> 
> View attachment 16499343


I'd be in tears and I'm not even joking!


----------



## Time4Playnow

HiggsBoson said:


> I'd be in tears and I'm not even joking!


Me too and I wouldn't even think I'd have to surrender my man-card for that!


----------



## A.G.

acadian said:


> even if the bezel is made from "harder" Cobarion - it will still scratch and scuff.
> 
> I know some people don't care, but it would bum me out if my $3500 square looked like this after a short time on the wrist.
> 
> LINK HERE
> 
> View attachment 16499343


It's not scratch proof but it's still significantly better than steel and you can pay 5 times more for that. After I scratched DLC I stopped living in fear of scratches. I like wearing my watches so scratches are natural regardless of price and scratch resistance.


----------



## dgaddis

speedmistr said:


> I think those may be fingerprints. But point taken, it would suck to have scratches on a watch of this price. That risk is run on any steel luxury watch as well. It comes down to the owner treating their watch in way the preserves the condition if that's what's important to them.


Almost no amount of money will prevent scratches. Your best bet against them would be a fully ceramic watch, or a Citizen w/their DuraTect Alpha which is harder than sapphire.


----------



## TTR350

For me, this watch is a dream! I had both on display and the black one was too shiny for me. I'm also afraid of the scratches that show through in silver on the black model.

In the last picture - grandpa and grandson. They are exactly 39 years apart!


----------



## Jony5

^from those pictures I don’t really understand all the fuss about polishing in the difficult places. It looks mostly brushed. Think I’ll stick with the og full metal square. It’s a pass for me, I prefer the regular ti squares.


----------



## Ginseng108

Jony5 said:


> ^from those pictures I don’t really understand all the fuss about polishing in the difficult places. It looks mostly brushed.


Zaratsu isn't just about mirror polish. It's a technique and can be used to render different kinds of linear finishing. Even a polish that looks like brushing. The key is that Zaratsu disc polishing allows you to achieve sharp angles and edges where the planes and surfaces meet. It's this aspect of the "magic" that's on full display in the above images. Razor sharp, incredibly precise edges.


----------



## pablobell

This provides a bit more detail about why the materials are used where they are:

*Says Ishizaka-san, “These three types of metals are commonly hard and seldom scratchable compared to other ordinary titanium, but each has different characteristics. We have done our best to place the right metal with the right characteristics to match each part. COBARION is used in the bezel (octagonal part). COBARION has the hardest and most beautiful texture of the three types of metals. Shaping the COBARION is complex due to its hardness. COBARION is the best fit for the bezel, which is expectedly exposed to the most frequent bumps and scratches. The band uses a kind of titanium alloy called DAT55G, which presented us with a high level of workability. Ti64 and COBARION are too hard to make a small hole to join the band links. Lastly, Ti64 is more resistant against high temperatures than DAT55G, hence we used it for the case, which needs to undergo a special process to combine with bezel parts with extremely high temperatures.”*









No Corners Cut: The 25-Part Bezel of the G-SHOCK MRG-B5000


Celebrating the Machine with a Heartbeat




revolutionwatch.com


----------



## pablobell

"Ti64 and COBARION are too hard to make a small hole to join the band links."

So all Ti squares have DAT55G bracelets then? I guess maybe just standard Ti which isn't used anywhere on the MR-G by the sounds of it.


----------



## pablobell

And.. "For the initial drop tests, one of the many challenges was that the parts kept coming undone."


----------



## L&W

pablobell said:


> And.. "For the initial drop tests, one of the many challenges was that the parts kept coming undone."


And right after that: "The team had to come up with alternative measures and prototype manufacturing to resolve this issue. This design was revised for more than 10 times for us to get it right.”


----------



## pablobell




----------



## 37

pablobell said:


> View attachment 16500236


If that black is brushed then I'm in. Where did you find it?


----------



## A.G.

pablobell said:


> View attachment 16500236


I'm betting that it has blue DLC like the MRG-G2000HT.


----------



## Arunkulfi

Saw dome interesting comments on the MRG-B5000 on a you tube channel comments -







“
Nice review Gi-Shock-Go! I knew of this model
already back in 2020 and it was planed for a
2021 release for the 25Th Anniversary but the
pandemic and component shortage as well as
the third party company Eiwa Corporation that
manufactures the cobarion top bezel part (yes
casio can not manufacture those since they
have no experience with that very special
metal) was unable to complete the task in time.
Personally with this big delay I think Casio
could have delayed it for next month April when
the G-Shock brand will start it's 40'th year in
existence so then it could have been both a
early celebration start of this anniversary and
also a 25 Th anniversary of the MRG brand but
now they missed that opportunity! %
) There
have been some health concerns raised over
these models amongst some Japanese retailers
because of the materials chosen both the
DAT55 Titanium alloy and the Cobarion alloy as
part of their mix contain the Chrome metal 
which is very toxic to humans. There is some
uncertainty if this is a potential problem since it
is locked in a alloy so it is unknown how much
chrome can get released and enter the skin.
The original manufacturer of DAT55 (commonly
used in exclusive golf clubs and car parts etc)
recommends DAT51 for close contact jewellery
such as watches and eyewear since instead of
Chrome it has Aluminium. DAT51 is almost as
hard as DAT55 so a good replacement.
Personally I do not think this is much of an
issue especially not on the black model that are
DLC coated. A substantial part of the high price
(other then the standard MRG tax always
added to MRG just for being MRG) is the high
amount of man hours required for the assemble
and polishing of all the intricate 25 parts of the
bezel.


----------



## pablobell

37 said:


> If that black is brushed then I'm in. Where did you find it?


Instagram


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Jony5 said:


> Are there any any IRL pictures of the black? Because if it’s as shiny as the silver easy pass for me.


The black one is even shinier. The main reason they took apart the bezel into so many pieces is that they could polish EVERY single surface because apparently this is what the consumers demanded.


----------



## A.G.

Arunkulfi said:


> Saw dome interesting comments on the MRG-B5000 on a you tube channel comments -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “
> Nice review Gi-Shock-Go! I knew of this model
> already back in 2020 and it was planed for a
> 2021 release for the 25Th Anniversary but the
> pandemic and component shortage as well as
> the third party company Eiwa Corporation that
> manufactures the cobarion top bezel part (yes
> casio can not manufacture those since they
> have no experience with that very special
> metal) was unable to complete the task in time.
> Personally with this big delay I think Casio
> could have delayed it for next month April when
> the G-Shock brand will start it's 40'th year in
> existence so then it could have been both a
> early celebration start of this anniversary and
> also a 25 Th anniversary of the MRG brand but
> now they missed that opportunity! %
> ) There
> have been some health concerns raised over
> these models amongst some Japanese retailers
> because of the materials chosen both the
> DAT55 Titanium alloy and the Cobarion alloy as
> part of their mix contain the Chrome metal
> which is very toxic to humans. There is some
> uncertainty if this is a potential problem since it
> is locked in a alloy so it is unknown how much
> chrome can get released and enter the skin.
> The original manufacturer of DAT55 (commonly
> used in exclusive golf clubs and car parts etc)
> recommends DAT51 for close contact jewellery
> such as watches and eyewear since instead of
> Chrome it has Aluminium. DAT51 is almost as
> hard as DAT55 so a good replacement.
> Personally I do not think this is much of an
> issue especially not on the black model that are
> DLC coated. A substantial part of the high price
> (other then the standard MRG tax always
> added to MRG just for being MRG) is the high
> amount of man hours required for the assemble
> and polishing of all the intricate 25 parts of the
> bezel.


I think we all knew it was delayed but it's interesting to hear the reason. I don't understand the chrome part. Chromium is non-toxic and Cobarion is used in orthopedics. I doubt they would replace your hip with Cobarion if it was toxic. Chromium is used in stainless steel so if that were true they would all be toxic.


----------



## A.G.

Chevy Suburban said:


> The black one is even shinier. The main reason they took apart the bezel into so many pieces is that they could polish EVERY single surface because apparently this is what the consumers demanded.


Consumers did not demand it but Casio wanted to showcase their best without compromise for their halo product.


----------



## pablobell

doesn’t look brushed


----------



## FROG

Arunkulfi said:


> There have been some health concerns raised over these models amongst some Japanese retailers because of the materials chosen both the DAT55 Titanium alloy and the Cobarion alloy as part of their mix contain the Chrome metal...


Complete garbage nonsense.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

pablobell said:


> And.. "For the initial drop tests, one of the many challenges was that the parts kept coming undone."





L&W said:


> And right after that: "The team had to come up with alternative measures and prototype manufacturing to resolve this issue. This design was revised for more than 10 times for us to get it right.”


Thanks L&W.

Not sure what the end goal is of deliberately selecting quotes in a misleading fashion. Seems a bit much. It isn't enough just to say it isn't for you I guess.


----------



## pablobell

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks L&W.
> 
> Not sure what the end goal is of deliberately selecting quotes in a misleading fashion. Seems a bit much. It isn't enough just to say it isn't for you I guess.


Not my intention to mislead, just thought it was amusing given some of the earlier comments. I linked to the article and assumed anyone who cared would read it.

I have ordered it, I wouldn't be lurking if I didn't care about it.


----------



## GrouchoM

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks L&W.
> 
> Not sure what the end goal is of deliberately selecting quotes in a misleading fashion. Seems a bit much. It isn't enough just to say it isn't for you I guess.


They certainly could have kept the cost down by a judicious application of good old duct tape.
🤣

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ginseng108 said:


> If I were to buy a watch of this magnitude, there'd only be two possible options for its life with me.
> 
> It goes in the box, rarely or ever to be worn.
> It goes on my wrist, worn as I would wear every other watch in my collection.
> Ask another guy and you'll get another answer, but my belief is that watches exist to be worn and this is why I own them.


pretty sure the option to wear or not to wear are the same two options that everyone has 🤪 😂


----------



## Jony5

The black blue looks interesting. The finish almost looks like it’s media blasted? 

If this is the start of a glut of mr g squares I think it means the end of the regular ti squares which is sad .


----------



## Igorek

Casio should make MRG square in plastic and/or rubber.


----------



## FerrisAus

Igorek said:


> Casio should make MRG square in plastic and/or rubber.


I’m not sure if you are joking or not…
But if you are serious, I don’t think plastic or rubber materials are associated with the high-end construction or target market that MRG is aiming for. At least for the case construction.


----------



## pablobell

Jony5 said:


> The black blue looks interesting. The finish almost looks like it’s media blasted?
> 
> If this is the start of a glut of mr g squares I think it means the end of the regular ti squares which is sad .


There is a new non MR-G ti square coming too.


----------



## pablobell

FerrisAus said:


> I’m not sure if you are joking or not…
> But if you are serious, I don’t think plastic or rubber materials are associated with the high-end construction or target market that MRG is aiming for. At least for the case construction.


Would be nice to see the metal/ti/MR-G module features in resin. I.e screw back with Bluetooth, big buttons and STN display.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Igorek said:


> Casio should make MRG square in plastic and/or rubber.


Yehhhh, NO


----------



## Darkchild

3 MRG’s in the space of a few months is more than I was expecting. I think it’ll dilute the appeal of the watches if they’re released this frequently.


----------



## Jony5

Really? Let’s see it


----------



## Jony5

pablobell said:


> There is a new non MR-G ti square coming too.


Really? Let’s see it

Edit. TVB a nope from me .


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> Me too and I wouldn't even think I'd have to surrender my man-card for that!


My wife confiscated mine...


----------



## HiggsBoson

37 said:


> If that black is brushed then I'm in. Where did you find it?


I think it should have been brushed black from the get-go. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## FROG

in the official casio video they pronounced MRG, “em are jee” so I’m thinking that “Mister G” is either an ananachronism or it’s an urban legend that started off on the internet and was never real in the first place.


----------



## 37

HiggsBoson said:


> I think it should have been brushed black from the get-go. But hey, that's just my opinion.


Turns out that it's also polished like the original red/gold version.

This rendering looks exactly like the original, just in different colors.


----------



## HiggsBoson

37 said:


> Turns out that it's also polished like the original red/gold version.
> 
> This rendering looks exactly like the original, just in different colors.


Oh dear, I'm not liking that at all.


----------



## speedmistr

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh dear, I'm not liking that at all.


Me neither. I love the first two models and maybe I'm missing something here but I just don't get this one. Looks gimmicky.


----------



## GaryK30

Random Rob has posted an unboxing video of the MRG-B5000D-1.


----------



## TTR350

speedmistr said:


> Me neither. I love the first two models and maybe I'm missing something here but I just don't get this one. Looks gimmicky.


+1

It looks tacky to me.


----------



## mikeymoto

It’s very polished and shiny. The detail is in fact superb - the buttons have a satisfying amount of springiness and feel. I love it.


----------



## Daruba

mikeymoto said:


> View attachment 16501901
> 
> It’s very polished and shiny. The detail is in fact superb - the buttons have a satisfying amount of springiness and feel. I love it.
> View attachment 16501895
> 
> 
> View attachment 16501900


Incredible beautiful!!! 
Enjoy your "Fruits Of Labor".


----------



## babyivan

pablobell said:


> View attachment 16500606
> 
> doesn’t look brushed


This is lovely


----------



## babyivan

pablobell said:


> There is a new non MR-G ti square coming too.





Jony5 said:


> Really? Let’s see it
> 
> Edit. TVB a nope from me .


Just in case people are wondering, here is what the new non MRG titanium looks like:


----------



## Ginseng108

The crazy quilt pattern isn't really working for me. Pass.
If they come out with a non-MRG square with those better conforming lugs, that would be fantastic.


----------



## babyivan

Ginseng108 said:


> The crazy quilt pattern isn't really working for me. Pass.
> If they come out with a non-MRG square with those better conforming lugs, that would be fantastic.


My first instinct was not to like it, but then I saw the close up picture and I think I'm going to get it, provided its DLC coated of course. 
Is that even possible with this kind of coloring.... 

I'm definitely down for this one, it would compliment the TVA.


----------



## Ginseng108

babyivan said:


> My first instinct was not to like it, but then I saw the close up picture and I think I'm going to get it, provided its DLC coated of course.
> Is that even possible with this kind of coloring....
> 
> I'm definitely down for this one, it would compliment the TVA.


More for you 😅


----------



## pablobell

babyivan said:


> My first instinct was not to like it, but then I saw the close up picture and I think I'm going to get it, provided its DLC coated of course.
> Is that even possible with this kind of coloring....
> 
> I'm definitely down for this one, it would compliment the TVA.


Highly likely it's not DLC and is PVD. There is no mention of DLC on the side of the case or bracelet like there is on the TVA. I'm hoping this means it's priced considerably lower.


----------



## babyivan

pablobell said:


> Highly likely it's not DLC and is PVD. There is no mention of DLC on the side of the case or bracelet like there is on the TVA. I'm hoping this means it's priced considerably lower.


I hear what you're saying, but would always want DLC. IMO, worth the extra "donuts".


----------



## GrouchoM

I love the MRG's springed front plate....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> I hear what you're saying, but would always want DLC. IMO, worth the extra "donuts".


I don't think it's possible to make a DLC coating in the copper or white colors. As far as I know, DLC is a normally a dark gray to black color.


----------



## HeresJohnny

The MRG square seems like a huge miss given the price. It appears that it has the same module as the GMWB watches, which while a great module, is not worth 4 large. They should’ve taken this as a chance to implement the module tech from the new G-Lide or the defunct Rangeman; both of those have display tech that is far superior to the OG stuff on display here.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> I don't think it's possible to make a DLC coating in the copper or white colors. As far as I know, DLC is a normally a dark gray to black color.


Yeah that's what I was thinking, but who knows.... G-Shock is always trying new techniques.


----------



## pablobell

HeresJohnny said:


> The MRG square seems like a huge miss given the price. It appears that it has the same module as the GMWB watches, which while a great module, is not worth 4 large. They should’ve taken this as a chance to implement the module tech from the new G-Lide or the defunct Rangeman; both of those have display tech that is far superior to the OG stuff on display here.


Nah, wouldn't have the classic look.


----------



## Xaltotun

37 said:


> My intent wasn't to attack or denigrate your Rolex/Tudor collection. They're fine watches. Enjoy them.
> 
> I'm answering this in detail because you've made very broad and incorrect assumptions about my earlier post.
> 
> Rolex makes on average 3500~4000 watches per operating day. To accomplish that, parts are made en-masse and that inherently lowers cost. Robots are now used for case and bracelet finishing, including polishing and brushing. Watchmakers might still assemble movements but at this point I wouldn't be surprised if they're now simply technicians verifying regulation given how they're now hitting +2/-2 on everything they send out.
> 
> If you don't believe the $350~500 in parts and labor then I'd suggest talking to manufacturers who have done the competitive cost analysis. This isn't an industry secret, although it may not be widely published. Rolex pumps a ton of money into marketing, which isn't part of the parts/labor quote, but there's no doubt they put out a very high-profit item. That was my original point, whether initially clear or not.
> 
> Casio advertises this MR-G as having Sallaz (Zaratsu) polishing. If they're doing this via automation then it's not mentioned anywhere that I've found. If you have a link showing the polishing (and brushing) process on this MR-G being fully automated then please share.
> 
> I'm aware of the added costs of hand finishing and hand assembly. It happens with Patek, AP, VC, etc. at much lower price levels than $30k. VC, for example, have watches with Geneva Seal hallmarks starting around $12k. Given that, it's not entirely impossible a good part of the $3500/$4000 cost of the MRG-B5000 is handwork.
> 
> Lastly, I'm not at all justifying the cost of this MR-G. It's expensive for a digital watch, period. But, that doesn't lose sight of the fact that people gladly pay equal or higher amounts for other watches with equal or higher profit margins and seem to find ways to justify their purchases. I'm not judging either way.


You make good points about Patek, AP, VC, etc. 🤜✨🤛

I re-read my post, and some of my sentences read harsher than intended (apologies), as French is my first language and some thoughts are translated in my mind from French and give a less nicer vibe in English (e.g. "you smoked some good stuff", is a typical - mild - french expression, as is the "dream world" thing 😅).

I did not felt attacked, but I really thought the cost you were sharing is too low. Indeed, don't forget that the cost of any _product_ needs to amortize everything CAPEX and OPEX, including R&D, fixed costs, development, distribution, real estate, and yes, marketing... That's the universal truth for any product. Now if we consider _parts and labor only_, indeed most economic models will ask to calculate _specific_ training, direct labor, R&D, development, tooling etc. (and indeed perhaps not marketing, real estate, distributing, etc.). 

For this reason, I very much doubt a Rolex watch can have a total manufacturing cost of only $300 to $500 for parts and labor. I'd put costs of the simplest Rolex watch at $1k, perhaps even $1.5K for direct parts and labor only.

Same can be said for Casio. That MR-G G-Shock is probably worth $250 of parts and labor max, considering the quartz movement which is super mass produced, and may internal parts which are common with may other less expensive models. There's slightly better alloys used in these MR-G models, absolutely, as well as a quick polishing perhaps, but nothing as mind blowing as "real" Zaratsu as on Grand Seiko (in my opinion).

By the way you have $2.5k Grand Seiko (quartz) with Zaratsu, a high precision quartz movement, fine moving parts (hands) and everything else! Hence I don't think the hand polishing and "better materials" are the huge added costs that Casio would have us believe... I disagree that a good part of the $3500 - $4000 cost of the MRG-B5000 could be handiwork, I'm pretty sure it's not the case.

Rolex may have a good "con" going on with their watches, but Casio has definitively entered milking of the fan base territory with a $4k G-Shock! (IMHO).


----------



## GrouchoM

Obviously, these aren't about the movement. How much do people think it costs to design (Gshock-test level design, not just aesthetics), and implement, a small-batch production piece that has so many difficulty polished surfaces being polished to such precision? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I didn't realize people favored the DLC so much, or at least I am assuming they do since Casio seems to be pumping out more of them, and almost every purchase and unboxing is of the DLC variety. I like DLC, but generally speaking I prefer the non-dlc Ti, especially in this model. Even if it was matte (I'm with many others, I dislike the fully polished design dlc), I'd still prefer just the brushed model.


----------



## FROG

Xaltotun said:


> That MR-G G-Shock is probably worth $250 of parts and labor


You can't be serious.

At least admit that you are pulling that number out of your...ahem...derrière


----------



## kubr1ck

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I didn't realize people favored the DLC so much, or at least I am assuming they do since Casio seems to be pumping out more of them, and almost every purchase and unboxing is of the DLC variety. I like DLC, but generally speaking I prefer the non-dlc Ti, especially in this model. Even if it was matte (I'm with many others, I dislike the fully polished design dlc), I'd still prefer just the brushed model.


Yeah, the more I see photos of these two, the more I'm leaning towards the silver one. As pretty as the black one is, I know for a fact that if I bought it I probably wouldn't wear it often because it's so damn shiny. This is what makes watches like the TB-1 and TVA-1 so great. The matte finish makes them look and feel more rugged and low-key. While not matte, the brushing on the silver MR-G looks very well done.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Darkchild said:


> 3 MRG’s in the space of a few months is more than I was expecting. I think it’ll dilute the appeal of the watches if they’re released this frequently.


why? it didnt have that affect on the analog mrg's, in fact it made them even more popular. theres def. going to be more than just these 3.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Igorek said:


> Casio should make MRG square in plastic and/or rubber.


they should make them out of candy for all the weirdos that like licking their watches 😅


----------



## pablobell

Thinking about it more.. the TVB is likely to be exactly the same price as the tran trixxi, of course!


----------



## TTR350

Just my humble opinion as to why Casio sells the black MRG so glossy instead of matt. Also a few words about the price structure. 

On the one hand, Casio wants to move away from the "mass" of G-Shocks with both watches, but towards the premium manufacturers in this area. Of course, the watches have nothing to do with each other, just the mechanics vs. the standard quartz movement. But the materials and the finish are really extra class. I have now worn my Deepsea 126660 almost continuously. This is how it looks after a good 4 years... Now I wear my silver MRG B5000 with all my heart and have the Deepsea serviced and polished at Rolex (needs 8 - 12 weeks). Personally, I don't see the MRG as a G-Shock, but as a great piece of finely crafted watchmaking art. As I said, my opinion. 

Second, I think with the black one, given the high gloss, you might see slight scratches that then appear silver not as much as with a matte black model. The contrast would be much higher. This kills two birds with one stone - great optics and you don't see the scratches so strongly due to the reflection of the gloss. 

If you also consider that Casio will produce maybe 1,000 - 2,000 pieces per type, then you have to take a closer look at the costs of tool production. The amortisation for these tools is high - because you can't just make a bracelet with the same tools if it's not the same material. 

By the way- this is the reason why Omega produced its Seamaster special edition James Bond 007 only from grade 2 titanium and not from grade 5, which is twice as hard. It requires new tooling for all the parts, which is so expensive that the limited edition can't do it- despite a price tag for the 007 of a whopping $8,000 USD. Other Seamaster or Omega models that are not limited are made of Grade 5 titanium, as the quantity is many times higher = calculable amortisation. 

The MRGs are not limited, but will be due to the lower quantity that Casio can sell in the price range. 

The round MRG models have had the same bracelet and case for several generations. In addition, they share the movement with some MTG models, as far as I know. So here, too, the quantities are different from those of the MRG B5000. 

That might explain the price Casio is charging.


----------



## GrouchoM

TTR350 said:


> Just my humble opinion as to why Casio sells the black MRG so glossy instead of matt. Also a few words about the price structure.
> 
> On the one hand, Casio wants to move away from the "mass" of G-Shocks with both watches, but towards the premium manufacturers in this area. Of course, the watches have nothing to do with each other, just the mechanics vs. the standard quartz movement. But the materials and the finish are really extra class. I have now worn my Deepsea 126660 almost continuously. This is how it looks after a good 4 years... Now I wear my silver MRG B5000 with all my heart and have the Deepsea serviced and polished at Rolex (needs 8 - 12 weeks). Personally, I don't see the MRG as a G-Shock, but as a great piece of finely crafted watchmaking art. As I said, my opinion.
> 
> Second, I think with the black one, given the high gloss, you might see slight scratches that then appear silver not as much as with a matte black model. The contrast would be much higher. This kills two birds with one stone - great optics and you don't see the scratches so strongly due to the reflection of the gloss.
> 
> If you also consider that Casio will produce maybe 1,000 - 2,000 pieces per type, then you have to take a closer look at the costs of tool production. The amortisation for these tools is high - because you can't just make a bracelet with the same tools if it's not the same material.
> 
> By the way- this is the reason why Omega produced its Seamaster special edition James Bond 007 only from grade 2 titanium and not from grade 5, which is twice as hard. It requires new tooling for all the parts, which is so expensive that the limited edition can't do it- despite a price tag for the 007 of a whopping $8,000 USD. Other Seamaster or Omega models that are not limited are made of Grade 5 titanium, as the quantity is many times higher = calculable amortisation.
> 
> The MRGs are not limited, but will be due to the lower quantity that Casio can sell in the price range.
> 
> The round MRG models have had the same bracelet and case for several generations. In addition, they share the movement with some MTG models, as far as I know. So here, too, the quantities are different from those of the MRG B5000.
> 
> That might explain the price Casio is charging.


My one contention is that Rolex&Omega will repolish during service. How much would Casio charge to repolish/refinish a MRG?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pablobell

Will have to get a third party polish. Austin will be none too pleased.


----------



## TTR350

GrouchoM said:


> My one contention is that Rolex&Omega will repolish during service. How much would Casio charge to repolish/refinish a MRG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Estimate for my Deepsea, Service Center Rolex Cologne- 700 Euro (~ 770 USD) for maintenance of movement (without known damages, otherwise extra charge), and polishing of case and bracelet (without welding to close e.g. deep holes).

I think Casio can do it for 400 USD. Just replace the bezel and parts, de-pin and polish the bracelet. Should fit!


----------



## mtb2104

I may need the silver one afterall.....


----------



## GrouchoM

TTR350 said:


> I think Casio can do it for 400 USD. Just replace the bezel and parts, de-pin and polish the bracelet. Should fit!


Get could or they would? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

babyivan said:


> Just in case people are wondering, here is what the new non MRG titanium looks like:


Two more additional pics of the non MRG titanium Square.


----------



## HiggsBoson

GaryK30 said:


> Random Rob has posted an unboxing video of the MRG-B5000D-1.


That's a beautiful MRG. Looks absolutely stunning. I much prefer the Silver to the gloss Black.


----------



## HiggsBoson

babyivan said:


> Just in case people are wondering, here is what the new non MRG titanium looks like:


For me, this in matte silver would be incredible.


----------



## babyivan

HiggsBoson said:


> That's a beautiful MRG. Looks absolutely stunning. I much prefer the Silver to the gloss Black.


Random Rob does killer vids in 4k.... _almost_ makes want to get one now 

Edit:
In all seriousness, I was all about the black one when they released. Not because I was particularly in love with it, but because I thought the silver was just unfinished looking. 
It's not the watch's fault, it's G-Shock and their horrible pictures.

But the black one bothers me on several fronts.
1) full gloss means it's a fingerprint magnet.
2) making it almost identical to the porter. 
3) some of the finer details in polishing don't come through due to the coating.

Ultimately though, I don't think I will be buying any of them, although if that new black and blue is matte finish, I might have to reconsider.

My personality wouldn't allow me to have an expensive watch like that. I get anxiety about banging up such nice things. As much as I love my full metal Gs, I don't wear them much for fear of damaging them. I'm kind of nutty that way


----------



## zhanato

Guys, let's talk about Module.
Can someone explain me a difference, between standard GMWB5000 3459 and new MRGB5000 3501 Modules? 
At first look I see , that Digitals of Time , a little bit larger on 3501. What else? Who knows?


----------



## babyivan

zhanato said:


> Guys, let's talk about Module.
> Can someone explain me a difference, between standard GMWB5000 3459 and new MRGB5000 3501 Modules?
> At first look I see , that Digitals of Time , a little bit larger on 3501. What else? Who knows?


The MRG module has gold contacts inside to inhibit rust formation.
That's what I gathered from one of the review videos online.


----------



## Time4Playnow

HiggsBoson said:


> For me, this in matte silver would be incredible.


I had seen some pics of this new Ti square earlier, but only just now noticed that it has the same band holes, resin cutouts, and text markings as the TVA. Following on to an earlier post in this thread about MR-G square costs, I wonder if this is related to the tool costs for the TVA?  

Regardless, athough this new one looks pretty good, I won't be in the running for one. I mean, it's not like most ppl are going to collect a bunch of versions of Ti squares like they would with, say, a Mudman, or GW-9400. The cost is just too high for that. And then possibly - multiple color schemes/versions for the MR-G squares?? Fuggettaboutit!


----------



## mikeymoto

My wallet's giving me the sideways glance but I feel safe in not picking up the TVB or the next MRG because I've totally signed off on reverse displays. Whew! I was thinking however it would be a great twist to see another MRG with colored pins in the machined holes in the bracelet linkes and here they come.


----------



## babyivan

G-Central on the new MRG and non-Ti Square leaks/rumors (and Rangeman, woohoooo)









GMW-B5000TVB and MRG-B5000BA leaks


Update: The GMW-B5000TVB-1 and MRG-B5000BA-1 were officially announced for June 2022.




www.g-central.com


----------



## Ginseng108

I so want a new Rangeman.


----------



## babyivan

mikeymoto said:


> My wallet's giving me the sideways glance but I feel safe in not picking up the TVB or the next MRG because I've totally signed off on reverse displays. Whew! I was thinking however it would be a great twist to see another MRG with colored pins in the machined holes in the bracelet linkes and here they come.


That's a shame, because the reverse/negative displays on these are quite good. STN FTW.

Some of the designs would look awful with a positive display, including the TVB, in my opinion, of course.


----------



## Xaltotun

FROG said:


> You can't be serious.
> 
> At least admit that you are pulling that number out of your...ahem...derrière


I am serious... And so is my derrière 😅...

Listen, most of the components are shared with other models. Module is the same as other more affordable models, nothing new there. Plus the module is definitely mass produced so fairly low cost.

There are some materials improvements, but again not realistically adding that much production costs (Casio themselves make other watches with similar 'improvements' at a fraction of the price of this MR-G). I seriously think the production cost (parts and labor) can't be more than $250, with other costs (amortization of fixed costs, R&D, tooling, packaging, shipping, marketing, etc.) adding perhaps another $100 or so.

So, my conclusion is, Casio is milking us because (1) it's their business and they have the right to try and make more money and (2) the fan base lines up to get milked (to stay polite) with these 'limited production' watches.

I don't think for a second that Mr Average Joe will consider these MR-G if they are in the market for a square. They are squarely aimed at the collector and enthusiasts, and these gents are fools that are eager to be parted with their hard earned money.

I, myself, am one of these fools 😁 - but I will squarely (haha 😂) pass on these MR-G, being a fan has its limit for me. I'm personally not that much of a fool to spend four grands on a square. A Tudor, perhaps, but not a square. 🤨 

Others will buy and enjoy these, more power to them 🤜🌟🤛


----------



## babyivan

Ginseng108 said:


> I so want a new Rangeman.


Don't we all 

The 9400 is ancient.


----------



## babyivan

Xaltotun said:


> I am serious... And so is my derrière ...
> 
> Listen, most of the components are shared with other models. Module is the same as other more affordable models, nothing new there. Plus the module is definitely mass produced so fairly low cost.
> 
> There are some materials improvements, but again not realistically adding that much production costs (Casio themselves make other watches with similar 'improvements' at a fraction of the price of this MR-G). I seriously think the production cost (parts and labor) can't be more than $250, with other costs (amortization of fixed costs, R&D, tooling, packaging, shipping, marketing, etc.) adding perhaps another $100 or so.
> 
> So, my conclusion is, Casio is milking us because (1) it's their business and they have the right to try and make more money and (2) the fan base lines up to get milked (to stay polite) with these 'limited production' watches.
> 
> I don't think for a second that Mr Average Joe will consider these MR-G if they are in the market for a square. They are squarely aimed at the collector and enthusiasts, and these gents are fools that are eager to be parted with their hard earned money. I, myself, am one of these fools  - but I will squarely (haha ) pass on these MR-G, being a fan has its limit, and I'm not that much of a fool to spend four grands on a square. A Tudor, perhaps, but not a square.


Honestly, I think you're way off on what the increased cost of R&D is for these. These are one-off designs. They have to keep the original style indents, while making them multi pieces, and fitting them together perfectly, while retaining the shock resist and water resist qualities of a G-Shock. 
No expense was spared in making this model. Believe what you want to believe, but they have a tremendous sense of pride in making MRGs. Akin to Seiko and the Grand Seiko line.

Furthermore, as mentioned before, it's not so much about the module (even though they did upgrade it with gold contacts within the circuit board), it's about everything around it. Many high-end watch companies use lesser modules/complications etc and get away with it, because it's about the complete package ....the polishing the finishing the craftsmanship, blah blah blah.

I don't fault anybody for spending 4 grand on a square. It's not something I would do, but that's fine. 
And I don't think casio is taking advantage of the loyal fans/enthusiasts. People have been asking for an MRG Square for the longest.


----------



## 4all

Xaltotun said:


> I am serious... And so is my derrière 😅...
> 
> Listen, most of the components are shared with other models. Module is the same as other more affordable models, nothing new there. Plus the module is definitely mass produced so fairly low cost.
> 
> There are some materials improvements, but again not realistically adding that much production costs (Casio themselves make other watches with similar 'improvements' at a fraction of the price of this MR-G). I seriously think the production cost (parts and labor) can't be more than $250, with other costs (amortization of fixed costs, R&D, tooling, packaging, shipping, marketing, etc.) adding perhaps another $100 or so.
> 
> So, my conclusion is, Casio is milking us because (1) it's their business and they have the right to try and make more money and (2) the fan base lines up to get milked (to stay polite) with these 'limited production' watches.
> 
> I don't think for a second that Mr Average Joe will consider these MR-G if they are in the market for a square. They are squarely aimed at the collector and enthusiasts, and these gents are fools that are eager to be parted with their hard earned money.
> 
> I, myself, am one of these fools 😁 - but I will squarely (haha 😂) pass on these MR-G, being a fan has its limit for me. I'm personally not that much of a fool to spend four grands on a square. A Tudor, perhaps, but not a square. 🤨
> 
> Others will buy and enjoy these, more power to them 🤜🌟🤛


I'm sorry but I hate this. Have you ever seen a Casio factory, not to mention the production line. Do you know anything about ISO standards etc? Air purification alone and the use of filters to mount the watch should be considered. Comparing MADE IN JAPAN products with SWISS MADE OR SWISS is purely marketing in nature and confirms the lack of knowledge of the production process and standards. You saw the TAG factory upstairs in an office building with a metalworking machine and several employees working on a long shared desk. Tragedy. How can such processes be mixed. Please stop informing the public about the cost of making a copy. You have no idea about working with prototypes. When it comes to Rolex, the most costly is logistics such as transport or the quality of the materials used to make the logo or packaging.


----------



## speedmistr

babyivan said:


> Random Rob does killer vids in 4k.... _almost_ makes want to get one now
> 
> Edit:
> In all seriousness, I was all about the black one when they released. Not because I was particularly in love with it, but because I thought the silver was just unfinished looking.
> It's not the watch's fault, it's G-Shock and their horrible pictures.
> 
> But the black one bothers me on several fronts.
> 1) full gloss means it's a fingerprint magnet.
> 2) making it almost identical to the porter.
> 3) some of the finer details in polishing don't come through due to the coating.
> 
> Ultimately though, I don't think I will be buying any of them, although if that new black and blue is matte finish, I might have to reconsider.
> 
> My personality wouldn't allow me to have an expensive watch like that. I get anxiety about banging up such nice things. As much as I love my full metal Gs, I don't wear them much for fear of damaging them. I'm kind of nutty that way


Great points. Rob's videos are awesome and do a better job presenting the watch than Casio has done. 

I went from following this thread with muted interest for several months, to seeing some high res images a couple weeks ago, to pulling the trigger on a silver preorder in a matter of a day or so. Complete 180. 

The black one has grown on me to the point I'm still considering picking one up as well. It just looks killer in some images I've seen, especially on the wrist. But I've been collecting watches long enough to know that the difference between a watch that looks great off my wrist and one that looks great on _my_ wrist. The gloss is holding me back but I understand why Casio used it. I think the black one will be scarcer in the end. I could see Casio discontinuing it soon to make room for the black and blue model and then keeping the silver one going. But who knows. Either way they are both exceptional, basically industrial art imo which justifies the price. Casio could have just made a few halo examples like they did with the solid gold square to prove they could do it but they are giving us the option to have these.


----------



## Time4Playnow

HiggsBoson said:


> That's a beautiful MRG. Looks absolutely stunning. I much prefer the Silver to the gloss Black.


I agree. If I happen to get an MRG square sometime down the road - it would be this one. Love the finishing on it.


----------



## babyivan

Full review from RR (the other was merely an unboxing):


----------



## mogun

Will either of these models be a good investment piece that I can also wear?


----------



## Chevy Suburban

mogun said:


> Will either of these models be a good investment piece that I can also wear?


I have no experience with MRG's but so far I've sold a few squares and the metal B5000's seem to retain most of their value when trying to resell, depending on the condition of the item (fewer scratches is better) but also exclusivity plays a big role (sold a limited edition B5K for the same price I bought it for + 10 euros extra, only it was after owning it for a year and wearing it on numerous occasions lol). 

Unless it's a super limited / highly desirable piece (thinks 25th / 30th / 35th anniversary editions) I dont expect you will be making a (significant) profit on them. This could all be different for Mister G's of course, I have no idea what the market for these is like.


----------



## James142

The finishing is beautiful, but I don't know if I need that level of craftsmanship on a digital watch. For me, the regular Ti squares have scratched that itch.

The digital display seems to be a limiting factor, because, although a classic, it can't be polished. If they did this treatment on the 2100, for example, you'd see the finishing on the dial and hands and not just on the case and bracelet.

An MRG-2100 (or an equally thin analog design) would be a stunning watch (as long as they improve legibility 😬🤣) and it would be thinner, smaller, and lighter than recent MRG analogs.

Casioak indeed, haha


----------



## clarencek

Just an update after wearing this almost 24/7 for a week. Tons of desk diving where the bracelet and clasp have been rubbing on desks, computers, and chairs all day. 

The bezel has taken a few knocks and scraps on doors and various other objects and surfaces (I’m in NYC). 

So far I can’t spot any marks on any of the polished surfaces. 
It definitely accumulates finger prints but not as bad as I thought. 

I’m impressed by the hardness of the materials and can’t even see a single swirl or anything. Most of my other watches show some mark or west after a solid week where I don’t baby them. Also for those concerned about the high polish. It’s really not that blingy. From a distance you can’t really tell the difference from any other G. For me that’s part of the appeal.


----------



## clarencek

mogun said:


> Will either of these models be a good investment piece that I can also wear?


No I wouldn’t count on it. I can’t think of a lot of g shocks that have become good investment pieces. 
If you want an investment piece buy a Rolex or higher Swiss brand.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Chevy Suburban said:


> I have no experience with MRG's but so far I've sold a few squares and the metal B5000's seem to retain most of their value when trying to resell, depending on the condition of the item (fewer scratches is better) but also exclusivity plays a big role (sold a limited edition B5K for the same price I bought it for + 10 euros extra, only it was after owning it for a year and wearing it on numerous occasions lol).
> 
> Unless it's a super limited / highly desirable piece (thinks 25th / 30th / 35th anniversary editions) I dont expect you will be making a (significant) profit on them. This could all be different for Mister G's of course, I have no idea what the market for these is like.


Agreed. From my own experiences with selling Gs, exclusivity/limited edition plays a HUGE role in resale value. On the typical G, you will lose money if the watch has been used, that's almost a certainty. I've gotten my money back on a couple sales + maybe a little more $$ (think Maharishi Mudmaster, for ex). I made a really nice profit on only one - a Ti Frog that was numbered and limited to 300 pieces.

I think 'other' MR-Gs typically sell (used) for a lot less than MSRP. There are always exceptions, but unless it's a very limited edition, don't count on a lot of profit, if any.




clarencek said:


> Just an update after wearing this almost 24/7 for a week. Tons of desk diving where the bracelet and clasp have been rubbing on desks, computers, and chairs all day.
> 
> The bezel has taken a few knocks and scraps on doors and various other objects and surfaces (I’m in NYC).
> 
> So far I can’t spot any marks on any of the polished surfaces.
> It definitely accumulates finger prints but not as bad as I thought.
> 
> I’m impressed by the hardness of the materials and can’t even see a single swirl or anything. Most of my other watches show some mark or west after a solid week where I don’t baby them. Also for those concerned about the high polish. It’s really not that blingy. From a distance you can’t really tell the difference from any other G. For me that’s part of the appeal.


Wow, that is SWEET!! Congrats!!    Looks amazing.


----------



## Jomarr

Who would like to see a MRG FROGMAN TITANIUM!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

James142 said:


> *The digital display seems to be a limiting factor, because, although a classic, it can't be polished.* If they did this treatment on the 2100, for example, you'd see *the finishing on the dial and hands and not just on the case and bracelet....*


This is my thinking on this. There's only so far you can go on a digi....
With an analog, you can really go the "extra yard" (meter, for all you weirdo metric folks ). So much more to work with.


----------



## mogun

GMW-B5000TVB and MRG-B5000BA leaks


Update: The GMW-B5000TVB-1 and MRG-B5000BA-1 were officially announced for June 2022.




www.g-central.com





That blue accent one is calling out to me.


----------



## gnus411

Ugh. After the real world pics ...I eventually see myself picking one for these up...most likely the black version. Price would need a reasonable discount off MSRP of course. Great pics everyone!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch100

Beautifully made watches. They are overpriced though.

I think I will stay content with the actual first square MRG from 1996, also a very well made, all titanium, watch.






Mitch


----------



## Mitch100

Jomarr said:


> Who would like to see a MRG FROGMAN TITANIUM!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And here it is!

















Mitch


----------



## Mr.Jones82

babyivan said:


> This is my thinking on this. There's only so far you can go on a digi....
> With an analog, you can really go the "extra yard" (meter, for all you weirdo metric folks ). So much more to work with.


Yeah, I agree. For all the the moans about a digital being just a cheap movement, I'd suggest the analogue counterparts are just as mass produced and cheap, so the actual cost of the movement is of no concern to me...but I absolutely agree that digitals lack the real eastate for fine polishing that an analogue has which does put them at a bit of a disadvantage in my opinion.


----------



## mikeymoto

clarencek said:


> It’s really not that blingy. From a distance you can’t really tell the difference from any other G. For me that’s part of the appeal.


It looks great on you. The slightly shorter lug-to-lug is welcome. I've also noticed the gold accents on the face of the watch (overlaid on the solar cell) really pop in low light. I'm still stunned by the MRG-B5000B and loving it.


----------



## Jony5

For those with the new Mr G square, how is the bracelet? I am pretty disappointed with the stainless steel gmw 5000 bracelet, it’s a jangly rattle monster around the clasp and where it joins the case. Even with it quite tight it rattles like a box of tictacs if I shake my hand a bit.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Jony5 said:


> For those with the new Mr G square, how is the bracelet? I am pretty disappointed with the stainless steel gmw 5000 bracelet, it’s a jangly rattle monster around the clasp and where it joins the case. Even with it quite tight it rattles like a box of tictacs if I shake my hand a bit.


Same here. I felt the use of spring bars, in the bracelet, really 'downgraded' the whole feel of the watch. 
I know some like the idea of using spring bars, for easy adjustment. 
However, I'd prefer proper 'pin & collar' if not micro bolts, for that quality feel.


----------



## GregoryD

mikeymoto said:


> It looks great on you. *The slightly shorter lug-to-lug is welcome.* I've also noticed the gold accents on the face of the watch (overlaid on the solar cell) really pop in low light. I'm still stunned by the MRG-B5000B and loving it.


I've read this a few times now - does anyone know how the L2L measurements compare between the MRG and standard 5000 square?


----------



## mikeymoto

GregoryD said:


> I've read this a few times now - does anyone know how the L2L measurements compare between the MRG and standard 5000 square?


I was wrong. The dimensions are the same across the MRG and both the GMW-B5000 and the GMW-B5000-TVA. To my eyes using my Starrett calipers I see:

42.67mm lug to lug on center, and 57.88mm between the pins on the first really flexible bracelet links

Somehow I had the impression the MRG was slightly smaller in this regard but it is not.


----------



## speedmistr

mikeymoto said:


> I was wrong. The dimensions are the same across the MRG and both the GMW-B5000 and the GMW-B5000-TVA. To my eyes using my Starrett calipers I see:
> 
> 42.67mm lug to lug on center, and 57.88mm between the pins on the first really flexible bracelet links
> 
> Somehow I had the impression the MRG was slightly smaller in this regard but it is not.


I've read that the bracelet fits a little better on smaller wrists even with the same case size. The first link has a slightly sharper angle where it connects to the 2nd link allowing the 2nd link to fall a little bit further and wrap around better than the other metal squares. I've seen some side-by-side images that show this.


----------



## spiltmilk

speedmistr said:


> I've read that the bracelet fits a little better on smaller wrists even with the same case size. The first link has a slightly sharper angle where it connects to the 2nd link allowing the 2nd link to fall a little bit further and wrap around better than the other metal squares. I've seen some side-by-side images that show this.


My wrist is smaller at 6.25" and I don't notice much overhang on my MRG compared to my other metal square. I suppose it could be the angle, but I always felt like the overhanging lugs made the standard square too big for me. The MRG seems fine sizewise. I'll measure later today when I have them both in front of me.
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.G.

spiltmilk said:


> My wrist is smaller at 6.25" and I don't notice much overhang on my MRG compared to my other metal square. I suppose it could be the angle, but I always felt like the overhanging lugs made the standard square too big for me. The MRG seems fine sizewise. I'll measure later today when I have them both in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk











If you get a chance can you get the measurement of the outermost links pictured? That is how I measure my GMWB and a few millimeters make a huge difference on my wrist. My GMWBs are around 62mm, I think.

I would hugely appreciate it.


----------



## speedmistr

spiltmilk said:


> My wrist is smaller at 6.25" and I don't notice much overhang on my MRG compared to my other metal square. I suppose it could be the angle, but I always felt like the overhanging lugs made the standard square too big for me. The MRG seems fine sizewise. I'll measure later today when I have them both in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It's really the angle between the bezel end and the first link that may be different. Not sure why I was thinking 1st and 2nd link.


----------



## spiltmilk

A.G. said:


> View attachment 16506154
> 
> If you get a chance can you get the measurement of the outermost links pictured? That is how I measure my GMWB and a few millimeters make a huge difference on my wrist. My GMWBs are around 62mm, I think.
> 
> I would hugely appreciate it.


The length between the pinhole from lug to lug is 59mm on the MRG and 61mm on the metal square. The difference in lug width between the two models is 3mm. The angle is different too.























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy Suburban

spiltmilk said:


> The length between the pinhole from lug to lug is 59mm on the MRG and 61mm on the metal square. The difference in lug width between the two models is 3mm. The angle is different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Buddy thanks for the measurements but you need to get yourself a nice set of calipers ASAP. They can be had for less than 10 dollars even the digital ones.


----------



## spiltmilk

Chevy Suburban said:


> Buddy thanks for the measurements but you need to get yourself a nice set of calipers ASAP. They can be had for less than 10 dollars even the digital ones.


Yep, I think you're right. I was trying to measure the thickness too but a caliper was needed. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Wow, the MRG definitely looks like it has better drop at the lug and the first link. I hope this change spills over to the regular all-metals.


----------



## GrouchoM

Chevy Suburban said:


> Buddy thanks for the measurements but you need to get yourself a nice set of calipers ASAP. They can be had for less than 10 dollars even the digital ones.


Did you ever think that he might have sold his calipers to afford the MRG?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy Suburban

GrouchoM said:


> Did you ever think that he might have sold his calipers to afford the MRG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


This is not an unreasonable statement.


----------



## RadiumWatches

I'm listing my two dogs for sale to afford the black one.


----------



## euge_lee

The first MR-G B5000B just showed up on Reddit WatchExchange. 

$3250


----------



## Time4Playnow

RadiumWatches said:


> I'm listing my two dogs for sale to afford the black one.


This is a joke, right? Sure hope so. A wife, I could understand. Even cats. But not dogs.


----------



## Miklos86

GrouchoM said:


> Did you ever think that he might have sold his calipers to afford the MRG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Plus a kidney or two.


----------



## GrouchoM

Miklos86 said:


> Plus a kidney or two.


I'd even throw in a few complimentary kidney stones, too.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony5

Any feedback on mr g square bracelet rattle level?


----------



## FROG

Jony5 said:


> Any feedback on mr g square bracelet rattle level?


Rolex levels of rattling, probably.


----------



## clarencek

Jony5 said:


> Any feedback on mr g square bracelet rattle level?


Mine is the same as my TB and TVA.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Yes, 25 pieces for the bezel.

But Why?

Because they can (1:09):


----------



## TTR350




----------



## Xaltotun

4all said:


> I'm sorry but I hate this. Have you ever seen a Casio factory, not to mention the production line. Do you know anything about ISO standards etc? Air purification alone and the use of filters to mount the watch should be considered. Comparing MADE IN JAPAN products with SWISS MADE OR SWISS is purely marketing in nature and confirms the lack of knowledge of the production process and standards. You saw the TAG factory upstairs in an office building with a metalworking machine and several employees working on a long shared desk. Tragedy. How can such processes be mixed. Please stop informing the public about the cost of making a copy. You have no idea about working with prototypes. When it comes to Rolex, the most costly is logistics such as transport or the quality of the materials used to make the logo or packaging.


Well, I *do* know, actually! I have a university degree in Industrial Design - four years, with actual work in industrial environments and factories; thousands of hours experience in machining, prototyping, metal working, manufacturing and plastic technologies (even did wood working). Plus a Master's Degree from the best technical university in Canada, in - get this - Industrial Engineering! So I also have knowledge about processes, KAN-BAN, JIT, and various other efficiency methods and techniques 

So lack of knowledge probably don't apply to me, in this discussion; in these regards I probably know better than you firsthand! 😁

Of course, you hate what you want, you think what you want, even if erroneous. It's a free country!


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Xaltotun said:


> Well, I *do* know, actually! I have a university degree in Industrial Design - four years, with actual work in industrial environments and factories; thousands of hours experience in machining, prototyping, metal working, manufacturing and plastic technologies (even did wood working). Plus a Master's Degree from the best technical university in Canada, in - get this - Industrial Engineering! So I also have knowledge about processes, KAN-BAN, JIT, and various other efficiency methods and techniques
> 
> So lack of knowledge probably don't apply to me, in this discussion; in these regards I probably know better than you firsthand! 😁
> 
> Of course, you hate what you want, you think what you want, even if erroneous. It's a free country!


Haha ouch please pass the burn lotion to the poor fellow who called out the actual expert on this topic.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Xaltotun said:


> Well, I *do* know, actually! I have a university degree in Industrial Design - four years, with actual work in industrial environments and factories; thousands of hours experience in machining, prototyping, metal working, manufacturing and plastic technologies (even did wood working). Plus a Master's Degree from the best technical university in Canada, in - get this - Industrial Engineering! So I also have knowledge about processes, KAN-BAN, JIT, and various other efficiency methods and techniques
> 
> So lack of knowledge probably don't apply to me, in this discussion; in these regards I probably know better than you firsthand! 😁
> 
> Of course, you hate what you want, you think what you want, even if erroneous. It's a free country!


Well....dayum. Enuff said!


----------



## speedmistr

These watches are great imo and I don't have a problem with the price. I buy what I can afford and I don't get worked up about things I can't afford. All luxury watches are overpriced compared to budget models but there is a market for luxury goods and whether that's rational or not is another question entirely. But I think it would be difficult to say what Casio's cost per unit is on these. We just don't know the input costs and even if we could reasonably estimate those costs we still don't know how many units will be sold. You can believe Casio knows these numbers very well but they will not be telling us. I would welcome someone estimating the cost per unit on these but it would need to provide some actual detail on how that number is arrived at to hold any weight.


----------



## 37

Xaltotun said:


> Well, I *do* know, actually! I have a university degree in Industrial Design - four years, with actual work in industrial environments and factories; thousands of hours experience in machining, prototyping, metal working, manufacturing and plastic technologies (even did wood working). Plus a Master's Degree from the best technical university in Canada, in - get this - Industrial Engineering! So I also have knowledge about processes, KAN-BAN, JIT, and various other efficiency methods and techniques
> 
> So lack of knowledge probably don't apply to me, in this discussion; in these regards I probably know better than you firsthand! 😁
> 
> Of course, you hate what you want, you think what you want, even if erroneous. It's a free country!


This reminds me of a joke my freshman physics professor once told me...

Q: How do you know when you meet an engineer?
A: Don't worry, he'll tell you before you have to ask.
Q: How do you know when you meet an _aerospace_ engineer?
A: He'll tell you this joke.


----------



## Daruba

All those heated discussions aside; do anybody know the time?


----------



## A-Squared

It’ll be awesome to see when they make one of these squares with the crystallized carbon fiber bezel they have on other MRGs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

TTR350 said:


> View attachment 16508171


Oops, that MR-G logo not being straight would bug the hell out of me! Especially at these prices!


----------



## speedmistr

HiggsBoson said:


> Oops, that MR-G logo not being straight would bug the hell out of me! Especially at these prices!


I was wondering if someone else would notice this. It's not just TTR350's watch either. Most of the images and videos I've seen show the MRG logo slightly off. Some worse than others. Casio must have been aware of this but didn't correct for it for some reason which is odd. It's not noticeable in normal viewing but still should have been fixed before they proceeded to production. The Swiss would never find this acceptable.


----------



## 37

HiggsBoson said:


> Oops, that MR-G logo not being straight would bug the hell out of me! Especially at these prices!





speedmistr said:


> I was wondering if someone else would notice this. It's not just TTR350's watch either. Most of the images and videos I've seen show the MRG logo slightly off. Some worse than others. Casio must have been aware of this but didn't correct for it for some reason which is odd. It's not noticeable in normal viewing but still should have been fixed before they proceeded to production. The Swiss would never find this acceptable.


I'm curious how far below the sapphire the MR-G logo sits. My thought is it could be parallax error rather than the logo being placed incorrectly. As in, it would look perfect when viewed straight on, but at an angle the brick pattern would be directionally biased and make the logo look like it's off.

Or, it's placed incorrectly and very unfortunate.


----------



## TTR350

This is like the Rolex crown in the Rehaut. There are many crowns that are not in the middle of the 12. Thatˋs human.


----------



## speedmistr

TTR350 said:


> This is like the Rolex crown in the Rehaut. There are many crowns that are not in the middle of the 12. Thatˋs human.


Good point. When it's applied by hand it may not be possible to perfectly align them 100% of the time. The difference is a fraction of a millimeter.


----------



## 37

TTR350 said:


> This is like the Rolex crown in the Rehaut. There are many crowns that are not in the middle of the 12. Thatˋs human.


True. In that example, the rehaut is laser engraved perfectly but the dial can be askew since the movement has a bit of rotational play when fixed down to the case. Since watchmakers (or robots) perform that when the case is upside down, they would have to then flip it over to visually verify alignment before installing the caseback. At the rate Rolex is cranking out watches, I guarantee that second step isn't being taken. 

If the gold/silver Shock Resist and MR-G logos are truly off in many watches then it would lend to that process being done by hand and not machine.


----------



## Xaltotun

4all said:


> I will not comment on this post, but you forgot to state how much this university cost you and how long are you going to pay it back.


I live in Canada. My whole education (school, high school, college, bachelor's degree, a Master's degree, plus about ten years later an Executive MBA), cost me and my parents about $30k through the years - the rest was footed by the government.

Some Americans sometimes laugh at Canada's high personal income tax rate, and denigrate our 'communist' health care and education programs, but sadly it's due to not knowing enough about how most other western countries (Canada and Western Europe) work, how good we have it in those countries, and how harder (and more expensive) it is access the same services in America.


----------



## L&W

HiggsBoson said:


> Oops, that MR-G logo not being straight would bug the hell out of me! Especially at these prices!


Maybe it's caused by the angle of the view?

Look at these 2 photos of the same watch.


----------



## Xaltotun

37 said:


> If the gold/silver Shock Resist and MR-G logos are truly off in many watches then it would lend to that process being done by hand and not machine.


I find it inexcusable that at those prices, applied parts are misaligned. Indeed there are many ways to ensure that parts are aligned, even in manual handiwork. This might then reveal sloppy work at Casio or worse, sloppy QC, which is a shame at that price.


----------



## 37

Xaltotun said:


> I find it inexcusable that at those prices, applied parts are misaligned. Indeed there are many ways to ensure that parts are aligned, even in manual handiwork. This might then reveal sloppy work at Casio or worse, sloppy QC, which is a shame at that price.


True but it also could simply be parallax error as I mentioned above and as @L&W just showed in photos.

I’m in agreement but reserving judgment for when I get hands on mine to confirm. The logo sits on the solar cells and brick pattern is printed on the sapphire. There’s surely an air gap between them. Parallax is possible here.


----------



## Xaltotun

37 said:


> True but it also could simply be parallax error as I mentioned above and as @L&W just showed in photos.
> 
> I’m in agreement but reserving judgment for when I get hands on mine to confirm. The logo sits on the solar cells and brick pattern is printed on the sapphire. There’s surely an air gap between them. Parallax is possible here.


Totally agree. Let's hope and pray it's the picture! I'd go nuts if I was to order the watch and see such a misalignment once on hand 😅


----------



## Ginseng108

37 said:


> True but it also could simply be parallax error as I mentioned above and as @L&W just showed in photos.
> 
> I’m in agreement but reserving judgment for when I get hands on mine to confirm. The logo sits on the solar cells and brick pattern is printed on the sapphire. There’s surely an air gap between them. Parallax is possible here.


Actually, in a layered construction, the visual effect wouldn't be parallax but perspective. Best is to take a photo from square on, then slightly off axis in either direction in the vertical and horizontal.


----------



## 37

Ginseng108 said:


> Actually, in a layered construction, the visual effect wouldn't be parallax but perspective. Best is to take a photo from square on, then slightly off axis in either direction in the vertical and horizontal.


That's still parallax. Perspective is what causes it. It's the same as an analog watch seconds hand at 60 viewed straight on but looking like it's on 59 when viewed from the right side at 45 degrees. This assumes an air gap between the objects. I believe this is the case with the MR-G.

Mine should be here tomorrow. I'll take a few pics and report if my logo is physically off or simply moves based on angle. Although, with a sample of N=1 it wouldn't rule out other logos being off even if mine isn't.

Great, now I have to buy the silver one just to get a larger sample size.


----------



## FROG

Could someone explain to me what exactly is "off center" about the "shock resist" or MR-G logo?

I don't see anything wrong in any of the photos.

It should be obvious to folks, but the brick pattern on the left side of the "MR-G" is *supposed* to be closer than on the right side. It's part of the MR-G logo "shadowing" the brick, with the light origin placed above and to the right of the logo. A "drop shadow" if you will.

I think it's there to add more "pop" to the MR-G logo, which already stands way out in photos than the rest of the face.


----------



## mogun

To anyone who got one of these and who has hairy forearms/wrists like myself, do these bracelets pull hairs or annoy you in any way? I'm seriously considering picking one up but since I can't just put it on a strap, I gotta know how the bracelet is. Thanks.


----------



## 37

FROG said:


> Could someone explain to me what exactly is "off center" about the "shock resist" or MR-G logo?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong in any of the photos.
> 
> It should be obvious to folks, but the brick pattern on the left side of the "MR-G" is *supposed* to be closer than on the right side. It's part of the MR-G logo "shadowing" the brick, with the light origin placed above and to the right of the logo. A "drop shadow" if you will.
> 
> I think it's there to add more "pop" to the MR-G logo, which already stands way out in photos than the rest of the face.


That's quite possible.

Although, as a counterpoint, both are centered in many of the official rendered images, which one would hope is reasonably accurate if made from a CAD model.









Edit: This one shows parallax:


----------



## entropy96

FROG said:


> Rolex levels of rattling, probably.


I think it's a bit absurd to compare this MR-G to a Rolex, even to a 34mm Oyster Perpetual.

Will this MR-G's value retain or increase in the next few years (or months)? Is there a significant improvement from the full Titanium squares in the bracelet quality and fit (it looks the same design to me)?


----------



## TTR350

So on my MRG the sign is definitely not straight- it falls down from left to right, see photos. 




















During normal viewing, this is definitely not noticeable. I have looked at some photos from the net - on the watches from A Blog To Watch it is rather the other way around - there the logo seems to rise from left to right.











Let's look at it positively as a personal touch to each watch.


----------



## Andyg678

It's like the first of the GMW-B5000s where the window in the top right was often not parallel to the outer dial face. Inexcusable at both price points IMO.


----------



## Xaltotun

TTR350 said:


> So on my MRG the sign is definitely not straight- it falls down from left to right, see photos.
> (...)
> Let's look at it positively as a personal touch to each watch.


IMHO that's impardonnable at this price level. It's like having an screwed up hood line on a Ford Shelby GT500 and calling it 'personal touch' ... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## HiggsBoson

TTR350 said:


> So on my MRG the sign is definitely not straight- it falls down from left to right, see photos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16511438
> 
> View attachment 16511439
> 
> 
> 
> During normal viewing, this is definitely not noticeable. I have looked at some photos from the net - on the watches from A Blog To Watch it is rather the other way around - there the logo seems to rise from left to right.
> 
> View attachment 16511440
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at it positively as a personal touch to each watch.


I find it a real shame, that more care hasn't been taken, applying the logo. I find it totally unacceptable, at this price point and Casio QC should have picked that up.
Saying that, I'm glad you remain positive....enjoy your watch.


----------



## Daruba

TTR350 said:


> So on my MRG the sign is definitely not straight- it falls down from left to right, see photos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16511438
> 
> View attachment 16511439
> 
> 
> 
> During normal viewing, this is definitely not noticeable. I have looked at some photos from the net - on the watches from A Blog To Watch it is rather the other way around - there the logo seems to rise from left to right.
> 
> View attachment 16511440
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at it positively as a personal touch to each watch.


It's very slight but not acceptable at this price point IMO. Too much $$$ spend to just accept this without voicing your complain.
Maybe you can try at least contact them and voice your experience? If nothing come out of it, still an awesome enjoyable masterpiece with a fault that only a bionic person might see


----------



## Xaltotun

That crooked logo is like seeing your mother nude; once seen, you wish you could unsee it and go back in time!


----------



## speedmistr

Here’s mine, also drops slightly on the right side. I’ve even noticed this in some Casio marketing images though a little less pronounced. 

I can’t see it with the naked eye so it doesn’t distract on the wrist. Maybe Casio will correct it in the future or maybe it’s within their tolerances and has to be lived with. Even Rolex has had issues with slight dial imperfections. Still, I’d like to see them fix this.


----------



## 37

Just got mine a few hours ago. My logo is fine. If anything it's 0.25mm low vertically. Horizontally it lines up perfectly.

Also, there is an air gap so the S/R and MR-G logos both have a parallax effect depending on viewing angle.


----------



## GrouchoM

37 said:


> Just got mine a few hours ago. My logo is fine. If anything it's 0.25mm low vertically. Horizontally it lines up perfectly.
> 
> Also, there is an air gap so the S/R and MR-G logos both have a parallax effect depending on viewing angle.


What are your initial impressions? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> What are your initial impressions?


Initial reaction was unsure but the more I look at it the more it grows on me. I haven't sized it yet but from a distance it doesn't look as shiny as it does up close.

It's also ridiculously light weight. On the wrist it feels like nothing. 114g unsized is essentially two standard G-Shock squares. Once sized it'll weigh a bit less.

This is an exceptionally well-made and impeccably finished watch. Build quality is immensely higher than expected. As much as I've wanted a titanium square, the MR-G flavor was the one to get. I'm still eyeing the TVB but am not sure it can live up to this. If going for a metal square, I'd say the MR-G is the one to get.

I want to not like it because it was stupid expensive but am tempted to size it and give it some time. I'll lose on resale regardless so I guess it can't hurt to try. My other thought was to try and trade it for silver but I'm not convinced I'd like it better. Black is the right color for me.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Xaltotun said:


> That crooked logo is like seeing your mother nude; once seen, you wish you could unsee it and go back in time!


when did you see my mother nude?


----------



## Time4Playnow

37 said:


> Initial reaction was unsure but the more I look at it the more it grows on me. I haven't sized it yet but from a distance it doesn't look as shiny as it does up close.
> 
> It's also ridiculously light weight. On the wrist it feels like nothing. 114g unsized is essentially two standard G-Shock squares. Once sized it'll weigh a bit less.
> 
> This is an exceptionally well-made and impeccably finished watch. Build quality is immensely higher than expected. As much as I've wanted a titanium square, the MR-G flavor was the one to get. I'm still eyeing the TVB but am not sure it can live up to this. If going for a metal square, I'd say the MR-G is the one to get.
> 
> I want to not like it because it was stupid expensive but am tempted to size it and give it some time. I'll lose on resale regardless so I guess it can't hurt to try. My other thought was to try and trade it for silver but I'm not convinced I'd like it better. Black is the right color for me.


I swear when I looked at your pics, I thought you HAD the silver version!   I should have known from the top of the bezel, which clearly does look dark. I was also asking myself why the "MR-G" logo was gold, and there were gold buttons, when I thought the silver version has a silver logo and buttons...

It looks beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## pugwatch

For folks who own them, how loud is the alarm on these?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

im surprised no one has complained about the roughness and lack of sharpness of the printed text on the crystal 🤔
oh, you have to enlarge it 50x, BUT ITS THERE! SHAME CASIO, SHAME!!

😂😂


----------



## TTV

Time4Playnow said:


> I swear when I looked at your pics, I thought you HAD the silver version!   I should have known from the top of the bezel, which clearly does look dark. I was also asking myself why the "MR-G" logo was gold, and there were gold buttons, when I thought the silver version has a silver logo and buttons...
> 
> It looks beautiful, congrats!!


I saw it as Silver as well before your note 🙂


----------



## 37

pugwatch said:


> For folks who own them, how loud is the alarm on these?


It's by far the loudest square I own. That includes various models with a stainless case and screw back, resin with titanium, resin with pressure cast stainless steel (or are they MIM?), and resin with stamped stainless steel. I've not yet owned a standard full titanium square for comparison but suspect they're close or equal to the MR-G square.

@GrouchoM asked about speaker volume in another thread so I'm tagging him here for his reference.


----------



## GrouchoM

37 said:


> It's by far the loudest square I own. That includes various models with a stainless case and screw back, resin with titanium, resin with pressure cast stainless steel (or are they MIM?), and resin with stamped stainless steel. I've not yet owned a standard full titanium square for comparison but suspect they're close or equal to the MR-G square.
> 
> @GrouchoM asked about speaker volume in another thread so I'm tagging him here for his reference.


The gw-b5600-4 (Kobe, Ti backed) I have is louder, according to a few here, than the Ti squares. If you send me your MRG, I'd be glad to compare them. 🤣🤣🤣 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4all

People. Give it up. If you understand the idea behind G-Shock's Full Metal Resurrection, you'll understand that it was supposed to be the most faithful copy of 1983, and it's being repeated over and over again. In the case of using archival matrices, new elements were adjusted to the existing ones. That's why Casio has repeatedly boasted that he kept the 1983-style display color. In production, people know that everyone sees colors differently, and a painted car in post-production will never be painted the same. Calibration doesn't help either, as the measurement of the incident light can be slightly different. The enlarged logo curves around one degree and several dozen minutes are a tolerance deviation and I believe that adding a new element after 40 years is a masterpiece. Especially with the stunning 3D effect. Casio uses the KAIZEN method which means it takes small steps to improve projects. My B5000TFC after 6 months of use in the office did not have a single scratch after zooming in several times, but I noticed very, very invisible paint abrasion on the edges of the bracelet links. Therefore, in my opinion, pins were used in later models to eliminate slack and work of the links on the bracelet.


----------



## Scott.

4all said:


> People. Give it up. If you understand the idea behind G-Shock's Full Metal Resurrection, you'll understand that it was supposed to be the most faithful copy of 1983, and it's being repeated over and over again. In the case of using archival matrices, new elements were adjusted to the existing ones. That's why Casio has repeatedly boasted that he kept the 1983-style display color. In production, people know that everyone sees colors differently, and a painted car in post-production will never be painted the same. Calibration doesn't help either, as the measurement of the incident light can be slightly different. The enlarged logo curves around one degree and several dozen minutes are a tolerance deviation and I believe that adding a new element after 40 years is a masterpiece. Especially with the stunning 3D effect. Casio uses the KAIZEN method which means it takes small steps to improve projects. My B5000TFC after 6 months of use in the office did not have a single scratch after zooming in several times, but I noticed very, very invisible paint abrasion on the edges of the bracelet links. Therefore, in my opinion, pins were used in later models to eliminate slack and work of the links on the bracelet.


What are you talking about? 

Oh, and every titanium GMW- B5000 square produced since inception has used pins in the bracelet


----------



## 4all

Scott. said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Oh, and every titanium GMW- B5000 square produced since inception has used pins in the bracelet



The first DLC of the B5000TFC is stainless steel. Model GMW-B5000TFC-1
There is no other B5000TFC model !


----------



## Scott.

4all said:


> The first DLC of the B5000TFC is stainless steel. Model GMW-B5000TFC-1


The stainless steel models still use springbars. Ti models use pins and always have.

Its about the base material used and nothing to do with improvement. Apologies for not being clear on that point.


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> The gw-b5600-4 (Kobe, Ti backed) I have is louder, according to a few here, than the Ti squares. If you send me your MRG, I'd be glad to compare them. 🤣🤣🤣


Sure! 

The titanium back on your Kobe Fire is the same as on the GW-S5600-1JF, just with a different engraving. My MR-G is louder than any of my watches with that back. I'd SWAG and say it's double the volume but without a decibel meter to verify, it's just a guess.

If/when I get a standard Ti square I'll be sure to update. Although, I'm sure someone else with an MR-G square can compare and let us know. I'm now curious as well.


----------



## Scott.

37 said:


> Just got mine a few hours ago. My logo is fine. If anything it's 0.25mm low vertically. Horizontally it lines up perfectly.
> 
> Also, there is an air gap so the S/R and MR-G logos both have a parallax effect depending on viewing angle.


Are the MRG and SR logos applied directly to the solar panel? if so I wonder if the probems are due to the solar panels not being perfectly centered/aligned, rather than the application of the logos themselves.


----------



## 37

Scott. said:


> Are the MRG and SR logos applied directly to the solar panel? if so I wonder if the probems are due to the solar panels not being perfectly centered/aligned, rather than the application of the logos themselves.


I'll examine mine later to see if there's a shadow under the logos. That'll determine if they're on the solar cell array or above it. The logos are three dimensional so my initial thought was that they were stuck to the panel, but that was before receiving my watch. There does appear to be parallax, leading me to think the brick pattern and logos are on different layers. It could also be caused by the thickness of the logos since they're applied pieces and not simply printed (which would be much thinner than 3D pieces).

I'd love to see an engineering drawing of this watch to see how the sapphire, print, logos, and solar array are in relation to one another.


----------



## speedmistr

37 said:


> I'll examine mine later to see if there's a shadow under the logos. That'll determine if they're on the solar cell array or above it. The logos are three dimensional so my initial thought was that they were stuck to the panel, but that was before receiving my watch. There does appear to be parallax, leading me to think the brick pattern and logos are on different layers. It could also be caused by the thickness of the logos since they're applied pieces and not simply printed (which would be much thinner than 3D pieces).
> 
> I'd love to see an engineering drawing of this watch to see how the sapphire, print, logos, and solar array are in relation to one another.


This video shows how it all fits together but it's not real clear to me how it works. The crystal is 3D and the logos appear to be applied to the solar panel (see around 19-20 secs). You can see the depth of the logos sitting on the solar panel as it swings around. 

New G Shock MRG - B5000 || #casio #gshock - YouTube


----------



## 37

speedmistr said:


> This video shows how it all fits together but it's not real clear to me how it works. The crystal is 3D and the logos appear to be applied to the solar panel (see around 19-20 secs). You can see the depth of the logos sitting on the solar panel as it swings around.
> 
> New G Shock MRG - B5000 || #casio #gshock - YouTube


Here's my take after looking at the MR-G logo under a loupe and various light source directions.

The S/R and MR-G logos are applied to the solar cell array. The solar array itself has a clear (polymer or glass) layer above the cells, giving the logos a "floating" appearance. The logos sit below the sapphire enough that they appear to float as well. So the best way to describe it without photos is that the logos are suspended high enough to get a drop shadow from offset light sources and low enough that they appear to move based on perspective. It requires high magnification to see any of this in detail.

In other news, the black does show smudges and prints but hasn't bothered me yet. I started to think the silver was the one to get but am now glad I went black.

Comparing the MR-G to a hand-finished Swiss watch, I suspect the MR-G is hand-finished as well. There are slight imperfections in edges that show hand work rather than automation. Polishing _might_ be automated but brush work seems to be done by hand and likely using jigs.


----------



## speedmistr

37 said:


> Here's my take after looking at the MR-G logo under a loupe and various light source directions.
> 
> The S/R and MR-G logos are applied to the solar cell array. The solar array itself has a clear (polymer or glass) layer above the cells, giving the logos a "floating" appearance. The logos sit below the sapphire enough that they appear to float as well. So the best way to describe it without photos is that the logos are suspended high enough to get a drop shadow from offset light sources and low enough that they appear to move based on perspective. It requires high magnification to see any of this in detail.
> 
> In other news, the black does show smudges and prints but hasn't bothered me yet. I started to think the silver was the one to get but am now glad I went black.
> 
> Comparing the MR-G to a hand-finished Swiss watch, I suspect the MR-G is hand-finished as well. There are slight imperfections in edges that show hand work rather than automation. Polishing _might_ be automated but brush work seems to be done by hand and likely using jigs.


That makes sense, thanks for looking at it. I was wondering how the drop shadow from the logos was done.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Casio's Striking "Geometric Camouflage Design" G-Shock Watch - Core77


Casio has released striking images of their latest G-Shock update, the titanium GMW-B5000TVB. An addition to the full-metal GMW-B5000 line, the new model strikes me as mecha-inspired; for their part, the company calls the new aesthetic a "geometric camouflage design" meant to evoke "the look of gear




www.core77.com


----------



## zhanato

MRG owners, could you share here a video with Alarm Sound? Very interesting a volume level of signal.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

zhanato said:


> MRG owners, could you share here a video with Alarm Sound? Very interesting a volume level of signal.


How will you be able to measure it by listening to a video recorded?!

The only way would be to use some instrument to measure with 1 reference. Without that you can turn the sound as loud as you want you won't know if it's loud or not. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## clarencek

I'm in my second week of ownership and it still hasn't left my wrist. Still no marks after many bangs, knocks, scrapes... so it's holding up really well. I'm contemplating selling my TB and TVA and just having this and my Porter as my only two squares.


----------



## GrouchoM

clarencek said:


> I'm in my second week of ownership and it still hasn't left my wrist. Still no marks after many bangs, knocks, scrapes... so it's holding up really well. I'm contemplating selling my TB and TVA and just having this and my Porter as my only two squares.


How are the TB & TVA holding up? Also, how does the beep sound compare? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioExplorer

Looks very good I must admit. The ultimate square, no question. However - and since I don't care so much about cobarion or having the bezel built like a "Lego Technic", the price makes my MR-G B2000 feel like a steal 

But let's be honest: I'd buy it in an instant if it were ~2000$.



zhanato said:


> MRG owners, could you share here a video with Alarm Sound? Very interesting a volume level of signal.


Yes, it would be cool indeed. Easiest way to do this would be to compare it on video with the alarm sound on a regular square.


----------



## TTR350

What is the availability in your countries? It is curious that the Casio EU shop only has 3 MRG B2000 models listed, but both MRG squares have been removed. Very strange.


----------



## CasioExplorer

@TTR350 : don't think it is available (yet?) in France.

Edit: it is also not available on my french website of choice, whereas the three new MRG-B2000 are...


----------



## zhanato

Nemo_Sandman said:


> How will you be able to measure it by listening to a video recorded?!
> 
> The only way would be to use some instrument to measure with 1 reference. Without that you can turn the sound as loud as you want you won't know if it's loud or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


My dear friend , that,s no problem at all! 
Make a video of regular Chocks signal, you could hear.


----------



## speedmistr

clarencek said:


> I'm in my second week of ownership and it still hasn't left my wrist. Still no marks after many bangs, knocks, scrapes... so it's holding up really well. I'm contemplating selling my TB and TVA and just having this and my Porter as my only two squares.


I've had mine about 2 weeks as well and it's kinda spoiled me. I've got some nice vintage Swiss mechanicals (and many squares) and I'm considering selling most of them. But I'll give it time since watch excitement fades as we all know. But it really is that nice.


----------



## CasioExplorer

speedmistr said:


> I've had mine about 2 weeks as well and it's kinda spoiled me. I've got some nice vintage Swiss mechanicals (and many squares) and I'm considering selling most of them. But I'll give it time since watch excitement fades as we all know. But it really is that nice.


i understand why. Seems like the perfect square. It's also a statement watch, and i really do like the statement it's making (stealth wealth, function over form etc.). Congrats on your acquisition and let us know when it has finally left your wrist for a while 😂


----------



## Meister Suavena

CasioExplorer said:


> i understand why. Seems like the perfect square. It's also a statement watch, and i really do like the statement it's making (stealth wealth, function over form etc.). Congrats on your acquisition and let us know when it has finally left your wrist for a while 😂


Had it in hand and in terms of looks i prefer the TVA


----------



## Maddog1970

Not my cup of tea, preferring the b2000, but huge congrats to those that have landed them!


----------



## euge_lee

LOL. 

“Can you tell me about the beep loudness? It’s the determining factor on me buying a $4000 G-Shock square.


----------



## CasioExplorer

euge_lee said:


> LOL.
> 
> “Can you tell me about the beep loudness? It’s the determining factor on me buying a $4000 G-Shock square.


I use the alarm of my watches to wake up every morning. Stopped using the MTG B2000 at night since I found the beep not loud enough to rely on it to wake me up with 100% certainty. Having a good alarm is especially important if i decide to spend 4000$ on a watch. I actually use them (crazy, I know).


----------



## GrouchoM

CasioExplorer said:


> I use the alarm of my watches to wake up every morning. Stopped using the MTG B2000 at night since I found the beep not loud enough to rely on it to wake me up with 100% certainty. Having a good alarm is especially important if i decide to spend 4000$ on a watch. I actually use them (crazy, I know).


I suppose that you could buy several of them since they'd all beep in unison. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

Just discovered another difference in the MRG's 3501 module. A recent YT review shows that the LED backlight color is a bit whiter than the 3459.

MRG-B5000D-1 on the left, GMW-B5000TB-1 on the right:









Source:
(Backlight comparison is at 12:56)


----------



## electric0ant

I thought I would really want to get the black DLC version. But right now the glossiness is really making me hesitate.
The renders on g shock look satin, but in real life it's very glossy. and judging from 37's photos and some youtube reviewers comments, it get covered with fingerprints and smudges very easily and quickly.


----------



## 044

Loving it.


----------



## 4all

37 said:


> Just discovered another difference in the MRG's 3501 module. A recent YT review shows that the LED backlight color is a bit whiter than the 3459.
> 
> MRG-B5000D-1 on the left, GMW-B5000TB-1 on the right:
> View attachment 16528378
> 
> 
> Source:
> (Backlight comparison is at 12:56)


There are probably more hidden properties of MRG. My over 20 years old MRG watches have quartz with an ideal accuracy of 2 seconds every 6 months. So from changing time to changing time. The folks at Rolex are paying a gigantic amount for a 2-second guarantee a day. The newest mid-range GShock has a huge variation in the quality of the quartz used. For the last 15 watches MADE IN JAPAN GShocks purchased by the same brand, no quartz has been perfect. You can say ok, we have RADIO and sync, but we don't know for how long. I will not talk about BT because I do not use it due to the large number of watches with BT function.


----------



## 37

electric0ant said:


> I thought I would really want to get the black DLC version. But right now the glossiness is really making me hesitate.
> The renders on g shock look satin, but in real life it's very glossy. and judging from 37's photos and some youtube reviewers comments, it get covered with fingerprints and smudges very easily and quickly.


It always looks worse in photos than in person. I do wipe it down occasionally but it never looks bad. The silver shows prints as well from what I've seen in videos, so either one will require attention at some point.

I'd still choose black over silver for myself. If I end up keeping the MR-G then I could see adding silver at some point before they end production. But, if I had it to do all over again knowing what I know now, I would have bought the black on day one rather than waiting two weeks over concerns with the polished surface. Having had it on my wrist for a full week now I can say my concerns were swayed by one YT review in the wrong direction. The black finish is great in person.



4all said:


> There are probably more hidden properties of MRG. My over 20 years old MRG watches have quartz with an ideal accuracy of 2 seconds every 6 months. So from changing time to changing time. The folks at Rolex are paying a gigantic amount for a 2-second guarantee a day. The newest mid-range GShock has a huge variation in the quality of the quartz used. For the last 15 watches MADE IN JAPAN GShocks purchased by the same brand, no quartz has been perfect. You can say ok, we have RADIO and sync, but we don't know for how long. I will not talk about BT because I do not use it due to the large number of watches with BT function.


Excellent point on regulation. I haven't checked mine over a long period but will try to do that soon. If it's truly within 2 seconds every 180 days then MB6 isn't as important with this model. BT isn't something I'll likely ever use but I'm glad it's there in case WWVB ever stops pinging.


----------



## speedmistr

37 said:


> It always looks worse in photos than in person. I do wipe it down occasionally but it never looks bad. The silver shows prints as well from what I've seen in videos, so either one will require attention at some point.
> 
> I'd still choose black over silver for myself. If I end up keeping the MR-G then I could see adding silver at some point before they end production. But, if I had it to do all over again knowing what I know now, I would have bought the black on day one rather than waiting two weeks over concerns with the polished surface. Having had it on my wrist for a full week now I can say my concerns were swayed by one YT review in the wrong direction. The black finish is great in person.
> 
> 
> Excellent point on regulation. I haven't checked mine over a long period but will try to do that soon. If it's truly within 2 seconds every 180 days then MB6 isn't as important with this model. BT isn't something I'll likely ever use but I'm glad it's there in case WWVB ever stops pinging.


Good point about in-person vs video/photos. The videos/photos often use direct artificial lighting which isn't how the watch will look in normal viewing. The silver one looked bad to me in some videos but I found some better photos/videos that looked good so I trusted those and in the flesh it looks great. Going with polished DLC for the black one was the right call by Casio. If they had done it matte like the TB it wouldn't look much different than a resin sqaure. I know some folks really like the stealth matte look of the TB but Casio was going for something premium so to have it look too much like a resin square wouldn't have cut it. I've tried to imagine if they had done the whole watch and bracelet like the sides of the case which are finely brushed and I don't think that would look good either. Gloss works for it imo and you've confirmed it looks great in person. I want it bad still but I've gotta weigh the cost of having $8K tied up in 2 digital watches. I've done crazier things though.


----------



## Jony5

The TB is just a much nicer watch imo. Really disappointed with these mr g squares. Could of had a crazy hammered finish, carbon fibre bezels , quick adjust clasp. Instead it’s overly shiny and a 25 piece bezel no one wants 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## electric0ant

you guy


speedmistr said:


> Good point about in-person vs video/photos. The videos/photos often use direct artificial lighting which isn't how the watch will look in normal viewing. The silver one looked bad to me in some videos but I found some better photos/videos that looked good so I trusted those and in the flesh it looks great. Going with polished DLC for the black one was the right call by Casio. If they had done it matte like the TB it wouldn't look much different than a resin sqaure. I know some folks really like the stealth matte look of the TB but Casio was going for something premium so to have it look too much like a resin square wouldn't have cut it. I've tried to imagine if they had done the whole watch and bracelet like the sides of the case which are finely brushed and I don't think that would look good either. Gloss works for it imo and you've confirmed it looks great in person. I want it bad still but I've gotta weigh the cost of having $8K tied up in 2 digital watches. I've done crazier things though.


I think you guys have a point, and I think it's swaying me more! Really would like to see in person first but doesn't seem to be available instore anywhere near me, and the website just sold out now. So I guess I have time to really consider if I can justify sinking this much into a watch which looks so incredibly close to my GMW-B5000TFC.


----------



## 4all

electric0ant said:


> you guy
> 
> 
> I think you guys have a point, and I think it's swaying me more! Really would like to see in person first but doesn't seem to be available instore anywhere near me, and the website just sold out now. So I guess I have time to really consider if I can justify sinking this much into a watch which looks so incredibly close to my GMW-B5000TFC.


Technical differences aside, the B5000TFC looks great, GUNMETAL GRAY does the job. It glows very discreetly and can turn black. Amazing. It is a compromise between the matte version of the B5000TB and the glossy MRG5000B and has 1983-style printed glass. Raspberry honey. For me, the only significant advantage is the material because I have very narrow wrists and unfortunately stainless steel is too heavy and I find it difficult to wear the stainless steel versions with the bracelet for a long time. On some of my B5000s, I just put a rubber strap on. I have a watch for every occasion and I don't wear it all the time so I don't get tired.


----------



## 37

I couldn't find pics of the bracelet removed and got curious. The endlinks are held by a titanium rod. The titanium screws on each side are simply there to capture the rod.

This is a smart design as any movement in the endlink can't cause a screw to back out. The screws are also set with thread lock.

It's unknown if a GMW-B5000 rubber strap will fit this case as I don't have one to test. Overall geometry looks similar but I believe the pin used on other models is larger in diameter and part of the screw design.


----------



## Fedev

For anyone who owns the watch – does the bezel shock absorbing system makes the bezel/corners move when being pressed? Or does it work more like the resin absorber on the steel models?


----------



## spiltmilk

Fedev said:


> For anyone who owns the watch – does the bezel shock absorbing system makes the bezel/corners move when being pressed? Or does it work more like the resin absorber on the steel models?


I don't sense any movement with the corners or bezel when pressed. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## electric0ant

37 said:


> I couldn't find pics of the bracelet removed and got curious. The endlinks are held by a titanium rod. The titanium screws on each side are simply there to capture the rod.
> 
> This is a smart design as any movement in the endlink can't cause a screw to back out. The screws are also set with thread lock.
> 
> It's unknown if a GMW-B5000 rubber strap will fit this case as I don't have one to test. Overall geometry looks similar but I believe the pin used on other models is larger in diameter and part of the screw design.


will you attempt to remove the bezel also? I would be intrigued to see what the actual watch case looks like and how the bezel looks from behind. 
If the construction is the same as the regular B5000, if you remove the other set of titanium screws it should allow the removal of the bezel.

also. yes you are correct, the regular B5000 the screws actually screw into the rod, see my teardown from a while back:
GMW-B5000 disassembly

I think this new design definitely makes it easier to remove, the old design meant you needed two screwdrivers, one to undo the screw, and another to hold the other end while you unscrewed it.


----------



## 37

electric0ant said:


> will you attempt to remove the bezel also? I would be intrigued to see what the actual watch case looks like and how the bezel looks from behind.
> If the construction is the same as the regular B5000, if you remove the other set of titanium screws it should allow the removal of the bezel.
> 
> also. yes you are correct, the regular B5000 the screws actually screw into the rod, see my teardown from a while back:
> GMW-B5000 disassembly
> 
> I think this new design definitely makes it easier to remove, the old design meant you needed two screwdrivers, one to undo the screw, and another to hold the other end while you unscrewed it.


Removing the bezel would involve removing the caseback to access the four screws holding the upper and lower case shrouds. Those screws are blocked in part by the caseback and are threaded from underneath. I currently don't have a caseback tool for screw backs or I might consider it.

Here's an exploded view from the promo video. The sides of the outer case are captured via tabs on the main case. The bezel itself likely has a flange around the entire bottom perimeter so it's captured as well.

Earlier there was a comment about the whole thing "pinging" apart if dropped but I can say with 100% certainty that it's impossible. Everything in this design is captured and would require the four top screws all to fail for it to come apart. Even two of the screws failing at one end wouldn't be enough. Plus, we're talking titanium here, which is not a weak metal, especially if the screws are Ti64 (which is almost certainly what they are).


----------



## Spartan A13

Hey everyone. Long time lurker of this thread and recently pulled the trigger on the raw titanium version. I know this has been discussed before but I have concerns over the alignment of the "shock resist" on the display. In other photos it always looks like it's more on the right. Mine looks like this. I'm currently debating reaching out to G-shock about it, thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Spartan A13 said:


> Hey everyone. Long time lurker of this thread and recently pulled the trigger on the raw titanium version. I know this has been discussed before but I have concerns over the alignment of the "shock resist" on the display. In other photos it always looks like it's more on the right. Mine looks like this. I'm currently debating reaching out to G-shock about it, thoughts?
> View attachment 16532886


That's the only one I've seen thus far that seems egregious in my opinion. On the others, I couldn't even really notice. Yeah, I don't blame you on this one. Hopefully they'll fix it.


----------



## Ginseng108

That's...not acceptable. I'd seek a replacement.


----------



## Spartan A13

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That's the only one I've seen thus far that seems egregious in my opinion. On the others, I couldn't even really notice. Yeah, I don't blame you on this one. Hopefully they'll fix it.





Ginseng108 said:


> That's...not acceptable. I'd seek a replacement.


I've reached out to the supplier. Hopefully I'll hear back from them tomorrow. Only issue I see is that they've since sold out of both models. 😕


----------



## 37

Spartan A13 said:


> I've reached out to the supplier. Hopefully I'll hear back from them tomorrow. Only issue I see is that they've since sold out of both models. 😕


I agree with @Mr.Jones82 and @Ginseng108 in getting a replacement.

Supposedly more will be available within the next few weeks. If they can't get you a replacement now then it shouldn't take long.

BTW, congrats on the MR-G and welcome to WUS! Hopefully you can get this sorted and keep posting about your new watch. 🍻


----------



## Fedev

spiltmilk said:


> I don't sense any movement with the corners or bezel when pressed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thank you! Been wondering ever since I saw that first assembly video 🙈


----------



## Time4Playnow

37 said:


> Removing the bezel would involve removing the caseback to access the four screws holding the upper and lower case shrouds. Those screws are blocked in part by the caseback and are threaded from underneath. I currently don't have a caseback tool for screw backs or I might consider it.
> 
> Here's an exploded view from the promo video. The sides of the outer case are captured via tabs on the main case. The bezel itself likely has a flange around the entire bottom perimeter so it's captured as well.
> 
> *Earlier there was a comment about the whole thing "pinging" apart if dropped but I can say with 100% certainty that it's impossible*. Everything in this design is captured and would require the four top screws all to fail for it to come apart. Even two of the screws failing at one end wouldn't be enough. Plus, we're talking titanium here, which is not a weak metal, especially if the screws are Ti64 (which is almost certainly what they are).
> View attachment 16532771


I'm sure that is impossible - except with any AliExpress "clones" that may come out.... I can picture one of them hitting the ground and just...exploding.


----------



## 4all

I checked the copies I received. It is actually a hand-applied logo. Casio is losing a lot. Looks like cutting costs. I don't know why Casio went that way. The MRG rope now looks like a service and repair rope. Employees work standing up like in car factories. I decided to return the watches. Not because you can barely see it, but because copy count and quality seem to be getting out of hand. Moreover, I will not endorse these types of working conditions for the purpose of corporate earning money. I will continue to support mass products because the vast majority of women work there.


----------



## 37

4all said:


> I checked the copies I received. It is actually a hand-applied logo.


In every case of one logo being misaligned, so is the other. In both of your pictures I can see the MR-G logo is also off by an equal amount as the S/R logo, assuming both logos are correctly spaced and aligned with one another but then installed with misalignment in the case.

I'd be surprised if the logos are applied by hand without the use of an alignment jig. I believe where the misalignment happens is when the clear plate where the logos are affixed is then installed crooked. The plate alignment can be up, down, left, right, or rotational from what it seems. On your silver it looks like rotational alignment and on your black it looks too far to the right. All four of your logos appear off.

That's not to excuse the issue. For the price it shouldn't happen. Mine is aligned perfectly but would absolutely go back had there been an issue.


----------



## 4all

37 said:


> In every case of one logo being misaligned, so is the other. In both of your pictures I can see the MR-G logo is also off by an equal amount as the S/R logo, assuming both logos are correctly spaced and aligned with one another but then installed with misalignment in the case.
> 
> I'd be surprised if the logos are applied by hand without the use of an alignment jig. I believe where the misalignment happens is when the clear plate where the logos are affixed is then installed crooked. The plate alignment can be up, down, left, right, or rotational from what it seems. On your silver it looks like rotational alignment and on your black it looks too far to the right. All four of your logos appear off.
> 
> That's not to excuse the issue. For the price it shouldn't happen. Mine is aligned perfectly but would absolutely go back had there been an issue.


They are almost identical on the black, but differently on the silver. The upper one is lower than the black one and the lower silver one is shifted and skewed. I also thought so at the beginning, but I compared it with the silver one. IMHO It is easier to apply a golden logo and correct it than a silver one that blends together.


----------



## 37

4all said:


> They are almost identical on the black, but differently on the silver. The upper one is lower than the black one and the lower silver one is shifted and skewed. I also thought so at the beginning, but I compared it with the silver one


On your silver it looks like the entire logo plate is rotated to the right by a few arcseconds. Distance between each logo looks correct, save for the rotational issue.

On your black it looks like the entire plate is shifted to the right by 0.5mm or thereabout. Distance between each logo also looks correct.

In every instance of misalignment I've seen, the logos appear to be spaced properly with one another but then installed as an assembly with issues. Also, we don't know how many watches are made daily, by how many people, and under what speed to know if this is a matter of not taking enough time or something else like adhesive drifting as the assembly cures. So many variables are at play here. Again, it's inexcusable but I'm not yet convinced we know enough about their manufacturing process to nail it down to one specific reason.

Regardless, it's rather unfortunate and sad to see. I'd love to know exactly how these are going together to get a better handle on what factors are allowing misalignment.


----------



## speedmistr

So I perused the MRG Thread, Let's See Em and the logo issue is not limited to the B5000s. It's also apparent in varying degrees on some MRG analog dials. These must be hand applied and Casio simply has not instituted a proper alignment process for consistency. Given the exactness of the rest of the watch I find it bizarre.


----------



## Spartan A13

G-shock has gotten back to me regarding the misalignment, they agree that its unacceptable. they've explained that they'll try and source me a replacement as they have sold out of the model.if not i'll get a refund. which i guess is fine, but what a huge let down regardless. I own an MTG B1000 which inspired me to want to one day own an MRG. after all the praise they credit to the range. all the insane engineering going into the 25 piece bezel. it strikes me as really odd how consistent this issue is with the range


----------



## James142

I would definitely examine one of these with a loupe in person before purchasing 🧐


----------



## Mr.Jones82

James142 said:


> I would definitely examine one of these with a loupe in person before purchasing 🧐


Most of these misalignments wouldn't bother me all that much, although I understand how it would others....but if it was something I had to strap a loupe on to catch, then I can say I wouldn't care at all. Almost any watch you toss under a loupe will disappoint you, especially if you are walking in with some form of confirmation bias.


----------



## 4all

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Most of these misalignments wouldn't bother me all that much, although I understand how it would others....but if it was something I had to strap a loupe on to catch, then I can say I wouldn't care at all. Almost any watch you toss under a loupe will disappoint you, especially if you are walking in with some form of confirmation bias.


The problem is that on black you cannot see it with the naked eye because it adds a 3D effect, on silver it is noticeable and you want to see what is happening.


----------



## James142

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ... Almost any watch you toss under a loupe will disappoint you, especially if you are walking in with some form of confirmation bias.


Good point, haha — buuuuut I think I would do it on this model, since some of these examples are within reasonable limits and some aren't, IMO, for this price point 🤑


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

4all said:


> I checked the copies I received. It is actually a hand-applied logo. Casio is losing a lot. Looks like cutting costs. I don't know why Casio went that way. The MRG rope now looks like a service and repair rope. Employees work standing up like in car factories. I decided to return the watches. Not because you can barely see it, but because copy count and quality seem to be getting out of hand. Moreover, I will not endorse these types of working conditions for the purpose of corporate earning money. I will continue to support mass products because the vast majority of women work there.
> View attachment 16534851
> 
> View attachment 16534850


from what i can gather from your post:

logo DEFINITELY hand applied.
casio is losing money
hand applying the logo is a cost cutting exercise even tho it requires more labour and they deliberating sectioned the bezel to make the piece over the top.
employees all stand (?????) how you know this i dont know. my office building is littered with thousands of dollars worth of standing desks, another slave labour camp obvs lol 🤷‍♂️
you returned the watches not because you couldnt see quality discrepancies on yours but you could see it on others
you dont like corporations earning money
you selflessly continue to buy mass made products to support... women....cos mostly women work there

thats some wild assumptions and quite a convoluted excuse to return something! 😂


----------



## 4all

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> from what i can gather from your post:
> 
> logo DEFINITELY hand applied.
> casio is losing money
> hand applying the logo is a cost cutting exercise even tho it requires more labour and they deliberating sectioned the bezel to make the piece over the top.
> employees all stand (?????) how you know this i dont know. my office building is littered with thousands of dollars worth of standing desks, another slave labour camp obvs lol 🤷‍♂️
> you returned the watches not because you couldnt see quality discrepancies on yours but you could see it on others
> you dont like corporations earning money
> you selflessly continue to buy mass made products to support... women....cos mostly women work there
> 
> thats some wild assumptions and quite a convoluted excuse to return something! 😂


Water beating

It just so happens that I had two watches in my hand and I compared them exactly, and it's not that the watch is not perfect. It's all about repeatability. If someone wants to pay for an accident during assembly, that's his business. If it was a signature or certificate of the person submitting it, e.g. as in ZEISS products, etc., it would have some value.






The higher cost of manual labor is not true. The production of tools and the method of measuring these tools for a precise fitter and its continuous calibration, especially for short series, is much more expensive. There is documentation for the tools. The PUSH BUTTOM principle applies to manual operation. Press and forget it.


----------



## Ferretnose

The PUSH BUTTOM principle applies to manual operation. Press and forget it.
[/QUOTE]

"PUSH BUTTOM?" Assuming you meant "Butto_N_" as "PUSH BOTTOM" would hardly be work-appropriate. (Or if it was, I'd want to work there.) 😜

Anyway, after reading this thread I'm sure glad I decided to pass on these watches.


----------



## 37

Ferretnose said:


> Anyway, after reading this thread I'm sure glad I decided to pass on these watches.


Given your existing metal square collection, you should give the MRG a chance. Don't let a few people complaining steer you away from a watch. Decide that for yourself.

Had I listened to the negative comments about the finish on the black I would have passed. Since getting mine I haven't wanted to wear any other square. I've tried but keep going back. Granted, I got lucky in my logos being aligned but suspect that's the norm and not an outlier.


----------



## Maddog1970

Each to there own, and please remember this my opinion only…..

I was offered first crack at both the MR-G squares and the 3 new B2000 analog releases by my dealer, and went analog…..

personally, much as I like a good square, the TB-1 is a better proposition for me and that is where my money is…….

I can absolutely understand why others plunk down their cash, just not for me!

on the QC issues noted, most manufacturers are not immune to this, with my most recent issues being with an Omega Aqua Terra that did not wind!

good luck to those that took the plunge, enjoy your watch!


----------



## Ferretnose

37 said:


> Given your existing metal square collection, you should give the MRG a chance. Don't let a few people complaining steer you away from a watch. Decide that for yourself.
> 
> Had I listened to the negative comments about the finish on the black I would have passed. Since getting mine I haven't wanted to wear any other square. I've tried but keep going back. Granted, I got lucky in my logos being aligned but suspect that's the norm and not an outlier.


Hello, 37. I hear what you're saying, and I hope you will enjoy your MRG for a long time. But TBH this concept has rubbed me the wrong way from the start for multiple reasons. And the QC issues - not only that they happened in the first place but that Casio let them escape into the market - have done nothing to change my view. All the best to you.


----------



## speedmistr

37 said:


> Given your existing metal square collection, you should give the MRG a chance. Don't let a few people complaining steer you away from a watch. Decide that for yourself.
> 
> Had I listened to the negative comments about the finish on the black I would have passed. Since getting mine I haven't wanted to wear any other square. I've tried but keep going back. Granted, I got lucky in my logos being aligned but suspect that's the norm and not an outlier.


I second this. This thread does not make the watches any better or worse and there are always dissenters... even more so as the price increases. Personally, now owning the MRG I would not consider owning a GMW metal square anymore. The case edges are just too rounded for me and that is not something you typically see in other metal watches at the same price level or even lower. It reminds of vintage steel watches that have been polished to death to remove scratches and dings and as a result lose all case definition. Casio was obviously aware of this, hence the MRGs. They are expensive, yes, but they are also objectively better-quality watches. Whether that quality is worth the price is up to the individual but I would hope this thread isn't the determining factor.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

4all said:


> Water beating
> 
> It just so happens that I had two watches in my hand and I compared them exactly, and it's not that the watch is not perfect. It's all about repeatability. If someone wants to pay for an accident during assembly, that's his business. If it was a signature or certificate of the person submitting it, e.g. as in ZEISS products, etc., it would have some value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The higher cost of manual labor is not true. The production of tools and the method of measuring these tools for a precise fitter and its continuous calibration, especially for short series, is much more expensive. There is documentation for the tools. The PUSH BUTTOM principle applies to manual operation. Press and forget it.


water beating? i have no idea what that means lol

so youre saying, even tho your two were fine, you werent happy with the repeatability of other ones, so you sent yours back??

yes and theres videos of production lines where ppl are sitting down, the point im asking is whats the big deal with standing? go to a supermarket, do you see the cashier or deli worker or anyone else sitting down? heaps of jobs where ppl stand all day, "just like car factories" and as i said, ppl also choose to stand so how is that a valid reason for returning a watch?

again, you seem so sure on their processes, how is this possible? lol you said it was hand fitted (no one knows this for sure) and that it was purely to cut costs even tho everything else on the watch adds costs. you really think they did all the extra R&D only to realise if they had applied the logo by hand it would be a huge saving?? 🤣 come on man 🤦‍♂️

regardless, its still a very convoluted way of justifying sending your watches back. im guessing the real reason is something very superficial or shallow.


----------



## Maddog1970

Maddog1970 said:


> Each to there own, and please remember this my opinion only…..
> 
> I was offered first crack at both the MR-G squares and the 3 new B2000 analog releases by my dealer, and went analog…..
> 
> personally, much as I like a good square, the TB-1 is a better proposition for me and that is where my money is…….
> 
> I can absolutely understand why others plunk down their cash, just not for me!
> 
> on the QC issues noted, most manufacturers are not immune to this, with my most recent issues being with an Omega Aqua Terra that did not wind!
> 
> good luck to those that took the plunge, enjoy your watch!


replying to myself? Ok…..

this may end up being an April Fools joke on myself, as I am heading to my AD today/tomorrow to have another look at the black version……has been picking at my brain since I first dismissed it!

we will see……


----------



## electric0ant

Maddog1970 said:


> replying to myself? Ok…..
> 
> this may end up being an April Fools joke on myself, as I am heading to my AD today/tomorrow to have another look at the black version……has been picking at my brain since I first dismissed it!
> 
> we will see……


LOL

I've been on the fence since the online store re-stocked. And it's sitting in my cart ready to checkout.....


----------



## Maddog1970

electric0ant said:


> LOL
> 
> I've been on the fence since the online store re-stocked. And it's sitting in my cart ready to checkout.....


Do it do it do it……….


----------



## electric0ant

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> water beating? i have no idea what that means lol
> 
> so youre saying, even tho your two were fine, you werent happy with the repeatability of other ones, so you sent yours back??
> 
> yes and theres videos of production lines where ppl are sitting down, the point im asking is whats the big deal with standing? go to a supermarket, do you see the cashier or deli worker or anyone else sitting down? heaps of jobs where ppl stand all day, "just like car factories" and as i said, ppl also choose to stand so how is that a valid reason for returning a watch?
> 
> again, you seem so sure on their processes, how is this possible? lol you said it was hand fitted (no one knows this for sure) and that it was purely to cut costs even tho everything else on the watch adds costs. you really think they did all the extra R&D only to realise if they had applied the logo by hand it would be a huge saving?? 🤣 come on man 🤦‍♂️
> 
> regardless, its still a very convoluted way of justifying sending your watches back. im guessing the real reason is something very superficial or shallow.


I think there's some lost in translation in 4all's posts. but there is definitely some convoluted reasoning: one of the reasons for returning the watches was that they did not want to endorse the working conditions of the employees having to stand, but will continue to support mass produced products because majority of women work there??? seems very contradictory and I'm pretty sure the employees in the Casio Japan premium production line will have better salary and working conditions than employees on the production line of most mass produced products.
Also they seem to think casio is cutting corners and saving costs with hand applied logos. I'm pretty that that's the complete opposite, the GMW B5000 has printed logos on the crystal which would undoubtedly be faster and cheaper. the MRG B5000 with the applied logo is meant to add some flair and additional touch of premium like the applied logos on the dials of luxury watches.

Anyway on another note, since there where some questions about the differences between the 3501 module and the 3459:
I came across a youtube video where they opened up a older MRG and noticed that the metal bracket is gold coloured:










And then I remembered that in the promo video they also mentioned that the retainer plate is gold plated:










So I guess that's one small difference, since the 3459 and other standard modules don't have a gold plated retainer plate.
Unlikely that this makes any real functional difference, but since the retainer plate is used as part of the electrical circuit, technically the gold plating will offer improved oxidation resistance and and better electrical conduction.


----------



## 4all

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> water beating? i have no idea what that means lol
> 
> so youre saying, even tho your two were fine, you werent happy with the repeatability of other ones, so you sent yours back??
> 
> yes and theres videos of production lines where ppl are sitting down, the point im asking is whats the big deal with standing? go to a supermarket, do you see the cashier or deli worker or anyone else sitting down? heaps of jobs where ppl stand all day, "just like car factories" and as i said, ppl also choose to stand so how is that a valid reason for returning a watch?
> 
> again, you seem so sure on their processes, how is this possible? lol you said it was hand fitted (no one knows this for sure) and that it was purely to cut costs even tho everything else on the watch adds costs. you really think they did all the extra R&D only to realise if they had applied the logo by hand it would be a huge saving?? 🤣 come on man 🤦‍♂️
> 
> regardless, its still a very convoluted way of justifying sending your watches back. im guessing the real reason is something very superficial or shallow.


I see you are the publishing master. You don't bring anything creative, opinion, or experience !


----------



## 4all

[Q]


----------



## 4all

Agree, I miss one very important element! Certificate! Who certifies copies according to the standard. You can see the differences in the copies.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Spartan A13 said:


> Hey everyone. Long time lurker of this thread and recently pulled the trigger on the raw titanium version. I know this has been discussed before but I have concerns over the alignment of the "shock resist" on the display. In other photos it always looks like it's more on the right. Mine looks like this. I'm currently debating reaching out to G-shock about it, thoughts?
> View attachment 16532886


Nobody mentioned this yet out of several complains about logo alignment in the thread here: perhaps it's due to the brick pattern on the background. It depends on the point of reference how they are aligning these logos, it may not be aligned to the brick pattern as the reference but rather the frame of the watch. However, as the brick pattern's immediately adjacent to the logos, it could easily produce an optical illusion of misalignment.

Can Casio improve upon this for a premium product such as this? I say certainly yes. But from inspecting the photos here on a big screen, I don't see this being a big issue.


----------



## 37

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Nobody mentioned this yet out of several complains about logo alignment in the thread here: perhaps it's due to the brick pattern on the background. It depends on the point of reference how they are aligning these logos, it may not be aligned to the brick pattern as the reference but rather the frame of the watch. However, as the brick pattern's immediately adjacent to the logos, it could easily produce an optical illusion of misalignment.
> 
> Can Casio improve upon this for a premium product such as this? I say certainly yes. But from inspecting the photos here on a big screen, I don't see this being a big issue.


We discussed parallax a few pages ago. Viewing angle does affect how the logo alignment appears since the logos themselves are below the printed brick pattern and either on a clear plate above the solar cell array or adhered directly to the solar array. That detail is still unknown. My suspicion is that the logos are in alignment with each other but that whatever they're stuck to isn't always installed perfectly in relationship with the brick pattern.

I posted pics to help show the parallax effect here and the discussion continued a few posts after.








New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000...From Scratch To Official!


True but it also could simply be parallax error as I mentioned above and as @L&W just showed in photos. I’m in agreement but reserving judgment for when I get hands on mine to confirm. The logo sits on the solar cells and brick pattern is printed on the sapphire. There’s surely an air gap...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

37 said:


> We discussed parallax a few pages ago. Viewing angle does affect how the logo alignment appears since the logos themselves are below the printed brick pattern and either on a clear plate above the solar cell array or adhered directly to the solar array. That detail is still unknown. *My suspicion is that the logos are in alignment with each other but that whatever they're stuck to isn't always installed perfectly in relationship with the brick pattern*.
> 
> I posted pics to help show the parallax effect here and the discussion continued a few posts after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000...From Scratch To Official!
> 
> 
> True but it also could simply be parallax error as I mentioned above and as @L&W just showed in photos. I’m in agreement but reserving judgment for when I get hands on mine to confirm. The logo sits on the solar cells and brick pattern is printed on the sapphire. There’s surely an air gap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Exactly. Not just parallax effect, but also the effect of this optical illusion below.


----------



## Spartan A13

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Nobody mentioned this yet out of several complains about logo alignment in the thread here: perhaps it's due to the brick pattern on the background. It depends on the point of reference how they are aligning these logos, it may not be aligned to the brick pattern as the reference but rather the frame of the watch. However, as the brick pattern's immediately adjacent to the logos, it could easily produce an optical illusion of misalignment.
> 
> Can Casio improve upon this for a premium product such as this? I say certainly yes. But from inspecting the photos here on a big screen, I don't see this being a big issue.


I did hear about this parallax thing. So I was sure to look from different angles. Perhaps it helps hide it on minor misalignments but not the unit I was sent


----------



## GrouchoM

Nice sneezeguard....I guess the MRG isn't virus-proof.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan A13

GrouchoM said:


> Nice sneezeguard....I guess the MRG isn't virus-proof.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Wanted to make sure it was fine before removing any of the packaging. Incase I had to send it back.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

The MRG at CASIO.com sure looks perfect everywhere:








MRG-B5000B-1 | CASIO







www.casio.com


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

4all said:


> I see you are the publishing master. You don't bring anything creative, opinion, or experience !


says the guy returning watches because of a video of ppl standing at the factory where theyre made 🤣 🤣


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> The MRG at CASIO.com sure looks perfect everywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRG-B5000B-1 | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16544640
> 
> View attachment 16544641
> 
> 
> View attachment 16544642


thats cos its a computer render, not an actual photo


----------



## euge_lee

So there are reports of the 3501 module showing 3461 when doing the 3 button test. I would have assumed that they built the 3501 off the 3459. 

But it seems perhaps they forgot to update the firmware to show 3501 on the test screens via the 3 button test? 

Can anyone confirm this? 

3461 seems odd since it’s not normally a STN LCD module which is why I assumed. A 3459 would have been used to “modify” into the 3501.


----------



## Orange_GT3

euge_lee said:


> the 3 button test


What is this test?


----------



## 37

euge_lee said:


> So there are reports of the 3501 module showing 3461 when doing the 3 button test. I would have assumed that they built the 3501 off the 3459.
> 
> But it seems perhaps they forgot to update the firmware to show 3501 on the test screens via the 3 button test?
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> 3461 seems odd since it’s not normally a STN LCD module which is why I assumed. A 3459 would have been used to “modify” into the 3501.


I posted that info yesterday in the other thread that's going. No question it's an STN module. I'm not sure who suggested otherwise but they must not have an MRG. I posted a link earlier in this thread to a video directly comparing the MRG to a TB and it's pretty obvious both are STN.

Here's the link to my post and a quote of it below to save a click:









For those with an MRG-B5000


Actually, there's no "need" that could be obviated. It's a {want, yearning, obsession, desire, craving, yen}. Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com






37 said:


> Mine says 3459 on the outer box label, 3501 on the printed book, 3461 in the module ROM, and 3501 on the caseback.
> 
> The gold plating is on the module retainer plate per Casio. All contacts are and were always gold plated. This detail seems to have been confused in a lot of reviews.
> 
> The only exterior visual difference is the LED color is closer to white compared to the 3459. I posted a screenshot of a comparison here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Square MR-G? MRG-B5000...From Scratch To Official!
> 
> 
> What is the availability in your countries? It is curious that the Casio EU shop only has 3 MRG B2000 models listed, but both MRG squares have been removed. Very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 37

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is this test?


Press the A C D buttons simultaneously to enter the service menu. Press D three times to get to the module number.

Press A B D simultaneously to get into the Solar and Tilt test menu (which is a true test). Press C to toggle between SLR and TLT to test the solar panel light input and tilt angle for the sensor.


----------



## euge_lee

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is this test?


Press both left buttons and bottom right button and same time to enter diagnostic screen. Then press (I think) bottom right button to cycle through. One shows module number. It’s how I verify B5000 watches before purchase.


----------



## euge_lee

37 said:


> I posted that info yesterday in the other thread that's going. No question it's an STN module. I'm not sure who suggested otherwise but they must not have an MRG. I posted a link earlier in this thread to a video directly comparing the MRG to a TB and it's pretty obvious both are STN.


Oh I don’t doubt it’s STN. Just odd it would (by mistake) say 3461 instead of 3501. But maybe the underlying module of 3459/3461 is the same and they can just put in a STN or normal LCD.

If so, this is frustrating because I’ve heard STN doesn’t cost more to manufacture and Casio is purposely putting in inferior modules for B5600 in order to create “artificial” differentiators purely for justifying differences to the B5000 series. But not surprised. 

I’m just wondering if all MR-G say “3461” as that would be a pet peeve for me.


----------



## 37

euge_lee said:


> Oh I don’t doubt it’s STN. Just odd it would (by mistake) say 3461 instead of 3501. But maybe the underlying module of 3459/3461 is the same and they can just put in a STN or normal LCD.
> 
> If so, this is frustrating because I’ve heard STN doesn’t cost more to manufacture and Casio is purposely putting in inferior modules for B5600 in order to create “artificial” differentiators purely for justifying differences to the B5000 series. But not surprised.
> 
> I’m just wondering if all MR-G say “3461” as that would be a pet peeve for me.


My guess is that it's to force the use of the Casio Watches app rather than the MR-G Connected or G-Shock Connected apps. The former requires full user registration where the latter two can be used anonymously. The MRG-B5000 won't register in the G-Shock app by selecting the GMW-B5000 despite the modules essentially being identical. It's all about gathering customer data and tracking these days. Big data, baby.

I've looked at the service screens twice since getting the MRG, both times were due to threads here on WUS asking what the ROM said. Sure, I guess it's worthy of being a peeve but thankfully pretty minor. If my hypothesis above is correct then "3461" is on purpose and unlikely to change.


----------



## euge_lee

37 said:


> My guess is that it's to force the use of the Casio Watches app rather than the MR-G Connected or G-Shock Connected apps.
> 
> …
> 
> If my hypothesis above is correct then "3461" is on purpose and unlikely to change.


I don’t think your hypothesis is correct. 3461 is the module number for existing cheaper and non-STN B5600 watches that DO work with the older G-Shock app. 

Casio wanting you to use the “new” Casio app may be true but the “real” 3461 modules already work with the old app. 

It’s purely a lazy mistake by the “coder” who forgot to update the firmware to show 3501 in the diagnostic screens. All other changes were made to make the “3501” only work with the new app… they just forgot the cosmetic change on the diagnostic screen.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

euge_lee said:


> I don’t think your hypothesis is correct. 3461 is the module number for existing cheaper and non-STN B5600 watches that DO work with the older G-Shock app.
> 
> Casio wanting you to use the “new” Casio app may be true but the 3461 modules already work with the old app.
> 
> It’s purely a lazy mistake by the “coder” who forgot to update the firmware to show 3501 in the diagnostic screens. All other changes were made to make the “3501” only work with the new app… they just forgot the cosmetic change on the diagnostic screen.


this whole module number debacle has ruined the mr-g B5000 for me now 🤣


----------



## euge_lee

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> this whole module number debacle has ruined the mr-g B5000 for me now


LOL. While I doubt I’ll come across a MRG-B5000 anytime soon, let alone anyone trying to switch/bait me with a shady module swap… instead of the Bluetooth app test, I always checked the diagnostic screen to verify a GMW-B5000 was legit as it was quicker. 

Very easy for someone to put a non STN 3461 module from a B5600 into a B5000 without the buyer knowing.


----------



## 37

euge_lee said:


> I don’t think your hypothesis is correct. 3461 is the module number for existing cheaper and non-STN B5600 watches that DO work with the older G-Shock app.
> 
> Casio wanting you to use the “new” Casio app may be true but the “real” 3461 modules already work with the old app.
> 
> It’s purely a lazy mistake by the “coder” who forgot to update the firmware to show 3501 in the diagnostic screens. All other changes were made to make the “3501” only work with the new app… they just forgot the cosmetic change on the diagnostic screen.


Regardless of how and why, the MRG doesn’t work with the older G-Shock app despite it being a 3459 on the box and 3461 in the ROM. Clearly the module is programmed in a way that doesn’t look like a B5000 or B5600 to the older app. Perhaps it’s the BT MAC address range. Either way, the app is your quick way to test if it’s an MRG module. No tools needed.

Regarding it being a “lazy mistake”, it’s too soon to know since it’s only been out a month. Future models will tell more of the story, both of the current two versions and future colorways. This assumes people care to check, and my guess is very few will.

I’m already regretting checking mine as it’s caused a debate over what might be the most minute detail of a G-Shock I’ve ever evaluated. 😂


----------



## euge_lee

37 said:


> Regarding it being a “lazy mistake”, it’s too soon to know since it’s only been out a month. Future models will tell more of the story, both of the current two versions and future colorways. This assumes people care to check, and my guess is very few will.
> 
> I’m already regretting checking mine as it’s caused a debate over what might be the most minute detail of a G-Shock I’ve ever evaluated.


Of course it is a mistake. They say it’s a 3501 and the diagnostic says it’s a 3461… which is a module for a B5500. It’s not “too soon to know” that it was an oversight/mistake. 

But yeah. I 100% agree it doesn’t matter. Maybe in 20 years it will add value to the watch as a mistake like how some Rolex dials are unique in the same way.


----------



## 37

euge_lee said:


> Of course it is a mistake. They say it’s a 3501 and the diagnostic says it’s a 3461… which is a module for a B5500. It’s not “too soon to know” that it was an oversight/mistake.
> 
> But yeah. I 100% agree it doesn’t matter. Maybe in 20 years it will add value to the watch as a mistake like how some Rolex dials are unique in the same way.


Should all of it be marked 3501? Yeah, everyone likely agrees it should. But, it isn't and we don't yet know why other than one data point and forum hypothesis.

What if marking the box 3459 and module ROM 3461 was purposefully done to speed up the FCC ID process and/or save on approval costs? What if all future MRG squares are the exact same way and never change? If Casio did this on purpose then it wasn't a mistake. If it was an oversight and we see a change then it might have been a mistake. Until we see a pattern with future units, it's too soon to know. 

Regarding future values, clearly mine will be worth the most since my Shock Resist and MR-G logos both line up perfectly and I have the rare "error" module worth thousands more. _Thousands_.


----------



## euge_lee

37 said:


> What if marking the box 3459 and module ROM 3461 was purposefully done to speed up the FCC ID process and/or save on approval costs? What if all future MRG squares are the exact same way and never change? If Casio did this on purpose then it wasn't a mistake. If it was an oversight and we see a change then it might have been a mistake. Until we see a pattern with future units, it's too soon to know.


Purposely lying on FCC approval forms?

Where I come from we call that corporate fraud. 

It was so obviously a mistake. I don’t know why you’re defending them so much. It doesn’t matter at all but it’s is still a mistake.


----------



## 37

euge_lee said:


> Purposely lying on FCC approval forms?
> 
> Where I come from we call that corporate fraud.
> 
> It was so obviously a mistake. I don’t know why you’re defending them so much. It doesn’t matter at all but it’s is still a mistake.


I'm not saying they lied and am not defending anyone. Nowhere have I spoken in absolutes.

If the physical module in the MRG is marked 3459 or 3461 then it wouldn't be fraud. If the only feature that makes it a 3501 is the gold plated retainer on the back then why would they need to submit an entirely new module?

You claimed they forgot and made a mistake, I countered that it might be on purpose. For now, all we know is this is how it is. Proceed accordingly... or don't.


----------



## GrouchoM

Can you have your AD ask Casio? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## electric0ant

I just tried the MRG at an AD, wow it is light!
Currently wearing the GW50001JF and was still surprised at how light it was. 

getting more and more tempted! Lol


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> Can you have your AD ask Casio?


Sure, I can ask. At this point I have more questions than answers.


----------



## euge_lee

37 said:


> You claimed they forgot and made a mistake, I countered that it might be on purpose. For now, all we know is this is how it is. Proceed accordingly... or don't.


Wouldn’t common sense or simple logic tell you it’s a mistake?

Their promotional material listed the module as a 3501.

Someone said the box says 3459. 

The module diagnostic shows 3461. 

Module 3461 is already used in a B5600 and is a non STN LCD based module. 

Real module 3461 and 3459 modules cannot connect to the app intended for the MR-G. 

I’m just failing to see why you can’t simply put these facts together and see it was a mistake. A big mistake? No. One that matters? No. One that takes anything away from your MR-G? No. But an obvious mistake? Yes.


----------



## Maddog1970

And I succumbed……


----------



## euge_lee

Maddog1970 said:


> And I succumbed……


The 3D gold markers get me every time!!!


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is this test?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Maddog1970 said:


> And I succumbed……
> View attachment 16546553
> View attachment 16546554
> View attachment 16546556


No misalignment issues here:


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Maddog1970 said:


> And I succumbed……
> View attachment 16546553
> View attachment 16546554
> View attachment 16546556


I like that you posted it's not the watch for you and you ain't spending that money, to then owning one in the span of 4 days haha this forum corrupts people


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

euge_lee said:


> Wouldn’t common sense or simple logic tell you it’s a mistake?
> 
> Their promotional material listed the module as a 3501.
> 
> Someone said the box says 3459.
> 
> The module diagnostic shows 3461.
> 
> Module 3461 is already used in a B5600 and is a non STN LCD based module.
> 
> Real module 3461 and 3459 modules cannot connect to the app intended for the MR-G.
> 
> I’m just failing to see why you can’t simply put these facts together and see it was a mistake. A big mistake? No. One that matters? No. One that takes anything away from your MR-G? No. But an obvious mistake? Yes.


the biggest thing youre missing is the module number and what the number (for whatever component inside the module) the test screen references arent always the same. this has come up several times here over the years where someones either curious or wants to call out casio on making mistakes.
also the type of lcd or even the layout of the display is irrelevant to the number the test screen references. so no, laziness or a mistake is very unlikely. its more likely they simply reused some similar componentry, but im sure itll be another super minuscule reason for ppl to say how rubbish the mrg's are and make it a reason to return it 😅


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

euge_lee said:


> Oh I don’t doubt it’s STN. Just odd it would (by mistake) say 3461 instead of 3501. But maybe the underlying module of 3459/3461 is the same and they can just put in a STN or normal LCD.
> 
> If so, this is frustrating because I’ve heard STN doesn’t cost more to manufacture and Casio is purposely putting in inferior modules for B5600 in order to create “artificial” differentiators purely for justifying differences to the B5000 series. But not surprised.
> 
> I’m just wondering if all MR-G say “3461” as that would be a pet peeve for me.


STN displays (right) look superior and have better viewing angles than TN ones (left):









B5600 displays may not be as good as GMW / MRG STN's but, to me, they look improved over the older TN's:


----------



## FROG

I think the lesson here for the off-center graphic thing is to make sure you buy your $5k watch from:

1. Somewhere in person.
2. Somewhere with a good return policy.
3. Someone who can remotely show you the face of the exact watch you intend to purchase prior to purchase.

I think one of the most difficult things about buying expensive G-Shocks (anything over $250) is the lack of a really good local dealer network. Macys is the best one I can think of in the USA, but they don’t often have the “enthusiast models” in stock.

I’m a bit torn - to be honest, even the most off-center examples people own look perfectly fine to me (I would purchase one regardless and would be happy with an offset logo) but I think there are two crowds of people that are dissatisfied with logo offsets:

1.The kind of folks that just want the logos perfectly centered, which I think is a valid thing.
2. The folks who are fine with some level of offset but are disconcerted about the wide variability in offsets and are concerned about possibly getting a watch sight unseen that has more offset than they are personally willing to tolerate.

I hope those are fair statements.


----------



## Maddog1970

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I like that you posted it's not the watch for you and you ain't spending that money, to then owning one in the span of 4 days haha this forum corrupts people


Yup, I have the self control of a horny rhino…..


----------



## GrouchoM

Maddog1970 said:


> Yup, I have the self control of a horny rhino…..


Don't insult horny rhinos. They have much better self control...(don't ask me how I know...)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.G.

FROG said:


> I think one of the most difficult things about buying expensive G-Shocks (anything over $250) is the lack of a really good local dealer network. Macys is the best one I can think of in the USA, but they don’t often have the “enthusiast models” in stock.


I have dealt with multiple G-Shock ADs and they have all been fantastic.





G-SHOCK Support Authorized


Get yourself familiar with G-Shock Authorized




www.gshock.com


----------



## Maddog1970

Hmmmmmmmm…..not sure how I feel about the “Casio watch” app, and would have preferred if they had just used the MR-G connected app…..so now I have G-SHOCK connected, MR-G connected and Casio watches!

maybe all my Bluetooth Casio can now be under 1 app that often doesn’t work, instead of 3?
That’s a job for a rainy day!


----------



## GrouchoM

MRG has its own app? That's silly....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## euge_lee

GrouchoM said:


> MRG has its own app? That's silly....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I think there used to be a “MR-G” app but now it’s a Casio app that supports Ediface and other watches too. Perhaps a slow roll to a single unified app. 

But why the new Casio app doesn’t support all older BT models is 

So yeah. There are people that have multiple apps like G-Shock, Move, Casio, etc. 

Oh. And there’s a separate Oceanus app too. LOL.


----------



## GrouchoM

euge_lee said:


> I think there used to be a “MR-G” app but now it’s a Casio app that supports Ediface and other watches too. Perhaps a slow roll to a single unified app.
> 
> But why the new Casio app doesn’t support all older BT models is
> 
> So yeah. There are people that have multiple apps like G-Shock, Move, Casio, etc.
> 
> Oh. And there’s a separate Oceanus app too. LOL.


Until there's one for MRG & standard Gs (like the gmwb5000), I'm not getting a MRG.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaschaMRG

GrouchoM said:


> Until there's one for MRG & standard Gs (like the gmwb5000), I'm not getting a MRG.


I forgot. After all, you sit in front of the APP every day and the tool is the most important thing on the G-Shock ...


----------



## GrouchoM

SaschaMRG said:


> I forgot. After all, you sit in front of the APP every day and the tool is the most important thing on the G-Shock ...


I just don't want support the need for putting excess apps on phones just because the company is too lazy to design a unifying app. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

GrouchoM said:


> I just don't want support the need for putting excess apps on phones just because the company is too lazy to design a unifying app.


I tend to agree. Casio do have an exatrordinary number of watch apps on the Google Play store. One app to rule them all would suffice .


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> I just don't want support the need for putting excess apps on phones just because the company is too lazy to design a unifying app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Fair point but do you need the app at all?

I’m not using an app with my MRG since the WWVB ping is reliable here and I have a phone for reminders and alarms. Maybe I’m missing out but I’d rather not have any Casio apps installed, let alone a unified version.

Besides, isn’t Tapatalk an excess app when a mobile browser is already installed on your Galaxy S21 with its own grocery list of excess apps from Samsung? Not wanting to install one more app on a setup like yours seems like an odd hill to die on in your mental battle to find an excuse not to buy an MRG. 😂


----------



## Xaltotun

37 said:


> I'll lose on resale regardless so I guess it can't hurt to try.


I don't think you will lose, you might even make a small profit... Just give it a couple of month 😅


----------



## Xaltotun

37 said:


> Fair point but do you need the app at all?


Yes, it's incredibly practical, to the point I am thinking why don't they put Bluetooth in all digital multi-function watches... Myself, I won't buy such complex watches without Bluetooth in the future.


----------



## 37

Xaltotun said:


> I don't think you will lose, you might even make a small profit... Just give it a couple of month 😅


True, if they follow the pattern of the other titanium squares then they'll eventually be discontinued and replaced.



Xaltotun said:


> Yes, it's incredibly practical, to the point I am thinking why don't they put Bluetooth in all digital multi-function watches... Myself, I won't buy such complex watches without Bluetooth in the future.


What's practical about it specifically? I'm genuinely curious. Like I mentioned above, radio ping is reliable here and I have a phone for reminders and alarms. I typically wear a resin square when traveling and the MRG is my only Bluetooth model, so it's less likely to cross time zones on my wrist.

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad Bluetooth is there. It just wasn't a feature that sold me on or kept me from buying the MRG.


----------



## spiltmilk

Is one of the Casio apps currently able to link to the MRG Square? I have the MRG app and the G-Shock Connected apps on my phone but I thought I was waiting for an update to one of those apps. Is there another app I need to download that works with my MRG Square?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

spiltmilk said:


> Is one of the Casio apps currently able to link to the MRG Square? I have the MRG app and the G-Shock Connected apps on my phone but I thought I was waiting for an update to one of those apps. Is there another app I need to download that works with my MRG Square?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


You need the Casio Watches app for the MRG square. I wish they simply updated the MR-G Connected app but the last update was a year ago.


----------



## spiltmilk

Ahh, I just thought Casio had released the watch before updating their app to support it. Ok, now I'll connect to this new app. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

@37 On days I wear my gmwb5600, I use the app for ensuring a sync without needing to leave the watch on the windowsill (daily), checking the battery (weekly), and reading the recorded TIME/LOCATION values (most days). I use an older version of Tapatalk (it was less invasive) that I pass through a firewall. On the bloatware that can't be removed without rooting, I either disable them or cut them off fully via a firewall. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pablobell

Is there some common practical use for TIME/LOCATION that I'm missing?


----------



## GrouchoM

pablobell said:


> Is there some common practical use for TIME/LOCATION that I'm missing?


Common? I don't know. I use it when I want to record a time and/or place for later recall. 

I have sleep issues, so I record the time at every time I get out of bed. In the morning, I can take a screenshot of my rises. 

When traveling, I can record a location I want to return to for photographic or shopping reasons without getting out my phone. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> @37 On days I wear my gmwb5600, I use the app for ensuring a sync without needing to leave the watch on the windowsill (daily), checking the battery (weekly), and reading the recorded TIME/LOCATION values (most days). I use an older version of Tapatalk (it was less invasive) that I pass through a firewall. On the bloatware that can't be removed without rooting, I either disable them or cut them off fully via a firewall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That makes sense. I know Samsung has an above average amount of their own apps but at least they can be disabled. Tapatalk I don’t use since I’m not on multiple forums, plus I don’t need one more app following me around. If you’re on an older APK then that helps. Firewall and/or DNS sinkhole are a must regardless, so you’re ahead of the curve there. Thumbs up to that. I do the same.

I forgot about battery level. That’s one feature I can’t get from the watch itself.

If the MRG is a keeper then I might give the Casio Watches app a shot, assuming it will function with location services turned off. I uninstalled it after seeing that it required an account despite saying it can be used as a “guest”.


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> Can you have your AD ask Casio?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Also to follow up on this my AD got word from Casio tech support today.

From what it sounds, the MRG is currently flashed with 3461 firmware as it was the most reliable package during development. There’s some tie with the battery charge tables, which are slightly less aggressive in the 3461 firmware versus the 3459. Since the MRG solar cells are slightly more blocked by the applied logos, the 3461 build was chosen. And, since the firmware is being used as-is, there was no push to change anything simply to show “3501” in the service menu given how few people will actually see it. I gather that this is how all 3501 modules will be going forward unless they get their own firmware build.

So, the 3461 shown in the service menu is therefore on purpose and not a mistake.

As far as the MRG not connecting to the G-Shock Connected app, the app currently doesn’t have the MRG’s Bluetooth MAC address range whitelisted. Even though the firmware should make it look like a B5600 to an app, the BT MAC is why it won’t connect. The Casio Watches app sounds like it’s the app to use going forward and the dedicated MR-G Connected app might not get the MRG-B5000 line added. Supposedly that’s in part due to Covid and lack of development engineers but might change in the future.

Tagging @euge_lee and @Tetsu Tekubi as an FYI.


----------



## Orange_GT3

37 said:


> Like I mentioned above, radio ping is reliable here


Some of us live in countries where MB6 doesn't exist so Bluetooth is handy when moving timezones since the app takes its time from the phone (which updates automatically) and updates the watch.


----------



## Ginseng108

37 said:


> Also to follow up on this my AD got word from Casio tech support today.
> 
> From what it sounds, the MRG is currently flashed with 3461 firmware as it was the most reliable package during development. There’s some tie with the battery charge tables, which are slightly less aggressive in the 3461 firmware versus the 3459. Since the MRG solar cells are slightly more blocked by the applied logos, the 3461 build was chosen. And, since the firmware is being used as-is, there was no push to change anything simply to show “3501” in the service menu given how few people will actually see it. I gather that this is how all 3501 modules will be going forward unless they get their own firmware build.
> 
> So, the 3461 shown in the service menu is therefore on purpose and not a mistake.
> 
> As far as the MRG not connecting to the G-Shock Connected app, the app currently doesn’t have the MRG’s Bluetooth MAC address range whitelisted. Even though the firmware should make it look like a B5600 to an app, the BT MAC is why it won’t connect. The Casio Watches app sounds like it’s the app to use going forward and the dedicated MR-G Connected app might not get the MRG-B5000 line added. Supposedly that’s in part due to Covid and lack of development engineers but might change in the future.
> 
> Tagging @euge_lee and @Tetsu Tekubi as an FYI.


Outstanding. 
It's so refreshing to actually read genuine information. The pointless blibber blabber and unfounded, unreasoned speculation all over the forum had become tiresome as of late.
Thank you for bringing this. Makes perfect sense. No conspiracy, no laziness, no carelessness. Just good engineering and business sense in a difficult (covid) time.


----------



## Ginseng108

As it turns out, this wasn't a mistake at all. Rather, a well-reasoned decision and of the type that I've had to make as an engineer and that I understand and agree with from the Casio engineers.


euge_lee said:


> Wouldn’t common sense or simple logic tell you it’s a mistake?
> 
> Their promotional material listed the module as a 3501.
> 
> Someone said the box says 3459.
> 
> The module diagnostic shows 3461.
> 
> Module 3461 is already used in a B5600 and is a non STN LCD based module.
> 
> Real module 3461 and 3459 modules cannot connect to the app intended for the MR-G.
> 
> I’m just failing to see why you can’t simply put these facts together and see it was a mistake. A big mistake? No. One that matters? No. One that takes anything away from your MR-G? No. But an obvious mistake? Yes.


----------



## Orange_GT3

37 said:


> Also to follow up on this my AD got word from Casio tech support today.
> 
> From what it sounds, the MRG is currently flashed with 3461 firmware as it was the most reliable package during development. There’s some tie with the battery charge tables, which are slightly less aggressive in the 3461 firmware versus the 3459. Since the MRG solar cells are slightly more blocked by the applied logos, the 3461 build was chosen. And, since the firmware is being used as-is, there was no push to change anything simply to show “3501” in the service menu given how few people will actually see it. I gather that this is how all 3501 modules will be going forward unless they get their own firmware build.
> 
> So, the 3461 shown in the service menu is therefore on purpose and not a mistake.
> 
> As far as the MRG not connecting to the G-Shock Connected app, the app currently doesn’t have the MRG’s Bluetooth MAC address range whitelisted. Even though the firmware should make it look like a B5600 to an app, the BT MAC is why it won’t connect. The Casio Watches app sounds like it’s the app to use going forward and the dedicated MR-G Connected app might not get the MRG-B5000 line added. Supposedly that’s in part due to Covid and lack of development engineers but might change in the future.
> 
> Tagging @euge_lee and @Tetsu Tekubi as an FYI.


Thanks for sharing the reply.

It does beg the question why Casio felt the need to 'invent' a new module number for the MR-G then.... why not just say it uses the 3461 module?


----------



## euge_lee

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks for sharing the reply.
> 
> It does beg the question why Casio felt the need to 'invent' a new module number for the MR-G then.... why not just say it uses the 3461 module?


The new module designation was to differentiate it from the others because of the “only this app” thing. Also, while in the end we all know it’s the same, had the MR-G been announced with a 3459, people would have likely poo-poo’d it more than the already did over price.


----------



## FROG

A.G. said:


> I have dealt with multiple G-Shock ADs and they have all been fantastic.


No doubt, but where can I try on an MRG-B5000 or a GW-5000 before I buy in Tennessee, Iowa, or Nebraska?

My point was that CASIO Dealers in the USA very rarely if ever have any stock of the watches that enthusiasts are interested in. I’m sure that there are fantastic dealers out there, but is a dealer “really good” if they have no stock of watches that you want?


----------



## 37

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks for sharing the reply.
> 
> It does beg the question why Casio felt the need to 'invent' a new module number for the MR-G then.... why not just say it uses the 3461 module?


The 3461 module uses a TN display. The MR-G module is a 3459 (STN) with gold-plated retainer plate and slightly whiter LED for the backlight. That combination is what Casio is calling the 3501. Only the firmware is from the 3461, which is what makes this whole thing confusing. It’s correct to call it a 3459 or 3501.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

37 said:


> Also to follow up on this my AD got word from Casio tech support today.
> 
> From what it sounds, the MRG is currently flashed with 3461 firmware as it was the most reliable package during development. There’s some tie with the battery charge tables, which are slightly less aggressive in the 3461 firmware versus the 3459. Since the MRG solar cells are slightly more blocked by the applied logos, the 3461 build was chosen. And, since the firmware is being used as-is, there was no push to change anything simply to show “3501” in the service menu given how few people will actually see it. I gather that this is how all 3501 modules will be going forward unless they get their own firmware build.
> 
> So, the 3461 shown in the service menu is therefore on purpose and not a mistake.
> 
> As far as the MRG not connecting to the G-Shock Connected app, the app currently doesn’t have the MRG’s Bluetooth MAC address range whitelisted. Even though the firmware should make it look like a B5600 to an app, the BT MAC is why it won’t connect. The Casio Watches app sounds like it’s the app to use going forward and the dedicated MR-G Connected app might not get the MRG-B5000 line added. Supposedly that’s in part due to Covid and lack of development engineers but might change in the future.
> 
> Tagging @euge_lee and @Tetsu Tekubi as an FYI.


perfect 👍 
all they did was work smart and find a path of least resistance to roll out a product.
hopefully ppl will start to realise casio arent a bunch of yokels cobbling stuff together in a shed "not having a clue", "cutting corners to save money" and "making silly mistakes"


----------



## euge_lee

So the logic you're using is that it was planned by Casio to announce a 3501 module for the MR-G... use 3461 firmware and have that show up in the diagnostic screen... and also print 3459 on the box as some part of "smart and deliberate" plan? God I love blind loyalty to companies that we spend a lot of money on for their "premium" products.


----------



## euge_lee

Anyhow. I’m done with this silly talk about the MR-G module. What I claim is a mistake and others feel is “engineering efficiency” at the end of the day doesn’t really matter. I just thought it would be something we could all just chuckle at for what it is… seems to be hurting feelings of some people who can’t stand the thought of their $4,000 metal square not having been given perfect thought and attention by Casio.


----------



## SaschaMRG

euge_lee said:


> Anyhow. I’m done with this silly talk about the MR-G module. What I claim is a mistake and others feel is “engineering efficiency” at the end of the day doesn’t really matter. I just thought it would be something we could all just chuckle at for what it is… seems to be hurting feelings of some people who can’t stand the thought of their $4,000 metal square not having been given perfect thought and attention by Casio.


I think the majority of those who would like to have the MR-G B5000 but don't own them are frantically looking for reasons why the watch should be bad.

Just deal with it.

Who owns the watch, knows what he has. And the more whining, the more attention the MR-G gets. Disinterest looks different! 
The watch is fantastic and it will remain so. The nerds can scream as much as they want. In a few years, the MR-G B5000 will be the holy grail.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

37 said:


> Also to follow up on this my AD got word from Casio tech support today.
> 
> From what it sounds, the MRG is currently flashed with 3461 firmware as it was the most reliable package during development. There’s some tie with the battery charge tables, which are slightly less aggressive in the 3461 firmware versus the 3459. Since the MRG solar cells are slightly more blocked by the applied logos, the 3461 build was chosen. And, since the firmware is being used as-is, there was no push to change anything simply to show “3501” in the service menu given how few people will actually see it. I gather that this is how all 3501 modules will be going forward unless they get their own firmware build.
> 
> So, the 3461 shown in the service menu is therefore on purpose and not a mistake.


First, it's nothing new that the *base module* # in the hidden settings is different from the module # stamped on the case back. There were threads / posts talking about this for older G-Shock or Casio watch models. Such as this thread showing the relationship between a GD-100 and AE-1000W: Test screen mystery...

Second, it's quite honest that Casio's telling the customer all that information. They could easily just say nothing like other manufacturers / customer services. Also, they are correct this number is not likely seen by many, since it's in a hidden menu not published in the user manual.



37 said:


> As far as the MRG not connecting to the G-Shock Connected app, the app currently doesn’t have the MRG’s Bluetooth MAC address range whitelisted. Even though the firmware should make it look like a B5600 to an app, the BT MAC is why it won’t connect. The Casio Watches app sounds like it’s the app to use going forward and the dedicated MR-G Connected app might not get the MRG-B5000 line added. Supposedly that’s in part due to Covid and lack of development engineers but might change in the future.


For that one is no excuse. A software developer could easily work from home and less affected than the assembly workers standing there putting the small watch parts together! They need a better software development team, that's the fact. Again pretty honest for them to say that, if that's what they said.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

SaschaMRG said:


> I think the majority of those who would like to have the MR-G B5000 but don't own them are frantically looking for reasons why the watch should be bad.


I am one for sure would not be able to afford this watch. Yet unknowingly becoming a defender of some of these criticisms. 

But Casio's winning for sure for getting all these attentions regardless if positive or negative.


----------



## 37

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> For that one is no excuse. A software developer could easily work from home and less affected than the assembly workers standing there putting the small watch parts together! They need a better software development team, that's the fact. Again pretty honest for them to say that, if that's what they said.


Agreed. The MR-G Connected app should be the app for this watch without question. The Casio Watches app has an inferior UI/UX to either of the Connected apps. I'd love to see this change but given that it wasn't done before launch of the watch it's unlikely. Given how long it's been since the Connected apps have been updated, I suspect they're approaching abandonware status and will eventually push users to the Watches app.

It's impossible to know if Casio is short staffed or needs better talent, or even both, but the app side of this where I care most since that's something owners see and use.

Generally speaking here, the module number shown on a test screen is absolutely inconsequential to the operation and experience with the watch, but at least we have a handle on what to expect even if we think it should show a different number. It doesn't, it likely never will, we can't change it, so let's not argue over it.


----------



## A.G.

FROG said:


> No doubt, but where can I try on an MRG-B5000 or a GW-5000 before I buy in Tennessee, Iowa, or Nebraska?
> 
> My point was that CASIO Dealers in the USA very rarely if ever have any stock of the watches that enthusiasts are interested in. I’m sure that there are fantastic dealers out there, but is a dealer “really good” if they have no stock of watches that you want?


ADs order whatever they think they can sell. They are not going to order a bunch of MRGs in case someone like us happens to walk by, unfortunately. The sites on their AD list have a bigger selection and if they don't have it they can order it for you. They are usually high end jewelry stores with great costumer service. You can always order something and return it if you don't like it. If you must try it at the store contact your local Casio AD and ask them if they can order you one to try.

You can search here by zip codes:








Watches - Where to Buy | CASIO







www.gshock.com


----------



## Louno

37 said:


> It's impossible to know if Casio is short staffed or needs better talent, or even both, but the app side of this where I care most since that's something owners see and use.


Well, from my experience since 20 years of using japanese manufacturers apps (since my Sony Netmd ages), i'm absolutely convinced software and ux is absolutely not where the Japanese are the best.


----------



## speedmistr

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I am one for sure would not be able to afford this watch. Yet unknowingly becoming a defender of some of these criticisms.
> 
> But Casio's winning for sure for getting all these attentions regardless if positive or negative.


Not sure if you'd buy one if you could afford it but if you do want it hopefully you can save for it and/or find it at a lower price down the road. I love reading good watch debate, it's part of the fun for me, but the details being debated here are so minor that they really say more about how great the overall watch is. Most of the major quibbles I've seen are either about the price or not offering much more than the other metal squares (yeah, right). But no real objective complaints like the bracelet is junk, the finish is cheap looking, it fits poorly, etc. Casio did what they set out to do... make the ultimate square in metal by taking the design to the extreme and paying homage to the DW5000C. That said, it's still a subtle package that doesn't try hard to draw attention to its complexity which is commendable. Now the upcoming B5000BA is a different story and I have some mixed feelings about that one but I'll reserve judgment until it's released.


----------



## SaschaMRG

A.G. said:


> ADs order whatever they think they can sell. They are not going to order a bunch of MRGs in case someone like us happens to walk by, unfortunately. The sites on their AD list have a bigger selection and if they don't have it they can order it for you. They are usually high end jewelry stores with great costumer service. You can always order something and return it if you don't like it. If you must try it at the store contact your local Casio AD and ask them if they can order you one to try.
> 
> You can search here by zip codes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches - Where to Buy | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


You can still find very few dealers that have the DLC version. In Europe, it's largely sold out and those that are still in US stock will be gone very quickly.

Anyone who wants in the EU to come by there for a viewing has already lost. Sold out after offer in the internet.  Most retailers don't expect any resupplies anytime soon. Probably the black/blue version (June) will come soon. Casio will keep the MR-G in high demand. Through artificial scarcity.


----------



## SaschaMRG

speedmistr said:


> Now the upcoming B5000BA is a different story and I have some mixed feelings about that one but I'll reserve judgment until it's released.


I have mixed feelings about the B5000BA.

If you don't own the MRG-B5000B-1, it could be an alternative. But it does not embody the classic design. It does not arouse the same emotions in me.

I'm afraid that other LE may follow. And I'm more worried that we'll end up at 5k and more, where I'd also be out.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

euge_lee said:


> Anyhow. I’m done with this silly talk about the MR-G module.













euge_lee said:


> I just thought it would be something we could all just chuckle at for what it is…


Yeah, totally. You seemed like you were just a fun loving guy out for a chuckle...  


SaschaMRG said:


> I think the majority of those who would like to have the MR-G B5000 but don't own them are frantically looking for reasons why the watch should be bad.
> 
> Just deal with it.


This a thousand times over. 

How many more times can we debate value....for a luxury G-Shock 😄 🤣 😂 The words value and luxury shouldn't even be used in the same sentence.


----------



## speedmistr

SaschaMRG said:


> I'm afraid that other LE may follow. And I'm more worried that we'll end up at 5k and more, where I'd also be out.


My guess is it will be an ongoing product line with new models, discontinued models, LEs, and price hikes in the future like their other lines. Not really priced for 'completionists' for most folks including myself. But I could see myself buying one more possibly....then I'm done, I promise. 

Speaking of LEs, I wonder how long it will be before Casio introduces a super limited precious metal version ala G-D5000? Say a platinum or gold version at a $100K a pop? I wouldn't be too surprised to see it down the road.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

37 said:


> What's practical about it specifically? I'm genuinely curious. Like I mentioned above, radio ping is reliable here and I have a phone for reminders and alarms. I typically wear a resin square when traveling and the MRG is my only Bluetooth model, so it's less likely to cross time zones on my wrist.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad Bluetooth is there. It just wasn't a feature that sold me on or kept me from buying the MRG.


For digitals, just to check the solar level, so I couldn't really careless.
For other watches, it does offer some info that I enjoy perusing. My MTGs show daily charge rates and how much the time has been calibrated between pairing...but again, not something that impacts my decisions.

I will say, the Mudmaster would greatly benefit from an app though. I'm not a huge fan of the smart crown and find it a pain to operate. I'd love for it to have a BT connection, but again not a deal breaker.


----------



## electric0ant

I didn't even know that there where so many apps until this thread, I only have the B5000TFC right now. It does seem ridiculous that they haven't consolidated the apps, but it seems like that is the path they are going towards now? I guess only time will tell.

For the bluetooth time sync function, I don;t even use that as I find that the gshock app running in the background waiting to sync with my watch just drains my phone battery even faster and these watches are accurate enough even without the daily sync.

Regarding the module number on the caseback and in the firmware it's really not that big a deal, even the 3459 module in the GW 5000 series says 0311 in the test menu. Also Casio is super inconsistent with what determines a different module number, So the 3459 module came first, with a STN display, then version with a TN display got the number 3461, and then the gold plated retainer clip version with STN for the MRG was assigned 3501, but all three are functionally the same. But there are a huge variation of 1545, 3159 and 3229 modules, with different colour LCDs, and even with different quality LCDs (there's a huge discussions about LCD swaps for a sharper and crispier LCD) and they all have the same module number.


----------



## Hobrah

clarencek said:


> Pretty stealth with the black bezel.
> And I noticed the pins were painted black.





clarencek said:


> Mine came in today.
> Very very shiny and the gold logo really pops given the rest of the bezel is black (unlike the porter).
> Here’s the porter by comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The porter bracelet is not as shiny as the MRG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is compared with the TB and the TVA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s light. Similar in weight to both the TB and TVA. The porter is noticeably heavier obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all four together.


Hi, I'm curious about how you feel about the MRG now that you've had it for a few days, especially compared to the other metal squares you own... Thanks.


----------



## electric0ant

clarencek said:


> And all four together.


WOW, so jealous!
that is literally the dream team!


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## SaschaMRG

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16552308


Mine is coming next week. I've already had to console myself with a Mudmaster.


----------



## electric0ant

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16552308


stop tempting me! LOL

I was literally >< this close to ordering the other day when gshock canada was offering a free t-shirt with purchases over $99!


----------



## A.G.

SaschaMRG said:


> You can still find very few dealers that have the DLC version. In Europe, it's largely sold out and those that are still in US stock will be gone very quickly.
> 
> Anyone who wants in the EU to come by there for a viewing has already lost. Sold out after offer in the internet.  Most retailers don't expect any resupplies anytime soon. Probably the black/blue version (June) will come soon. Casio will keep the MR-G in high demand. Through artificial scarcity.


I don't think it's artificial scarcity. It's not a limited edition product and they are making as many as their capacity allows. MRGs have always been made in small quantities and get restocked as they sell out because they don't sell many. These new MRGs are their most popular so they might try to build more capacity if they are sure the demand will continue but it's not easy. You can just easily build more of their high end production line.


----------



## SaschaMRG

A.G. said:


> I don't think it's artificial scarcity. It's not a limited edition product and they are making as many as their capacity allows. MRGs have always been made in small quantities and get restocked as they sell out because they don't sell many. These new MRGs are their most popular so they might try to build more capacity if they are sure the demand will continue but it's not easy. You can just easily build more of their high end production line.



I don't think so. The Japanese are not idiots, and they didn't do it at TVA either.

Overproduction only ensures discounts and destroys the price. 

Production is very costly and they will rather prefer MTGs that sell better.

With the MR-G B5000, there will be a few thousand buyers and then they will further reduce or even stop the low production. Otherwise, they will ruin everything for themselves. If the watches stay in the store, that's the beginning of the end.

I rather think that they will release more models to boost the demand. We won't see 10k units come onto the market. I'm guessing a maximum of 1k per year.


----------



## GrouchoM

electric0ant said:


> stop tempting me! LOL
> 
> I was literally >< this close to ordering the other day when gshock canada was offering a free t-shirt with purchases over $99!


Did they say if it was a NEW t-shirt or just a dirty old one they had laying around? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.G.

SaschaMRG said:


> I don't think so. The Japanese are not idiots, and they didn't do it at TVA either.
> 
> Overproduction only ensures discounts and destroys the price.
> 
> Production is very costly and they will rather prefer MTGs that sell better.
> 
> With the MR-G B5000, there will be a few thousand buyers and then they will further reduce or even stop the low production. Otherwise, they will ruin everything for themselves. If the watches stay in the store, that's the beginning of the end.
> 
> I rather think that they will release more models to boost the demand. We won't see 10k units come onto the market. I'm guessing a maximum of 1k per year.


The TVA was a limited edition model. It sold very well and was kept in production longer than any other titanium square. Virtually (get it?) anyone who wanted to buy one during the production period did so.

Overproduction and discounts are great and a model Casio follows for most of their models. Even their "limited" models can stay in production for months before they are discontinued, ensuring people have ample opportunities to buy them at a good price.

All MRG models have a standard model that stays in production and is not discontinued. The silver digital MRG is likely to be the standard model but the black one could also be a standard model. MRGs stay in stores all the time and Casio is doing fine. MSRP is only a suggestion and most clients want to get the best deal possible.

They know how to make a product that sells out immediately and goes for insane prices in the aftermarket but not all their products have to be like that. There are plenty of chances to make limited editions in small quantities but they also need products to keep ADs stocked so people can buy them at a discount.


----------



## Xaltotun

37 said:


> What's practical about it specifically? I'm genuinely curious. Like I mentioned above, radio ping is reliable here and I have a phone for reminders and alarms. I typically wear a resin square when traveling and the MRG is my only Bluetooth model, so it's less likely to cross time zones on my wrist.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad Bluetooth is there. It just wasn't a feature that sold me on or kept me from buying the MRG.


I find it a breeze to setup the watch via Bluetooth rather than the obscure button sequences...


----------



## GrouchoM

37 said:


> I’m not using an app with my MRG since the WWVB ping is reliable here and I have a phone for reminders and alarms.


I forgot to ask, do you realize that you have a phone to tell the time too? Most of the members here don't view the fact that our phones can give the time, alarms, stopwatch, CDT, WT, and reminders as a reason to abandon our watches. We enjoy having the ability to use our watches to fulfill these tasks. 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

i think a lot of the “issues” about the MR-G logo looking wonky have to do with the shape of the G……it’s rounded, whereas the M, and the R are squared off……and I think that’s where a lot of the issues lie…..

my 2 cents as always


----------



## Ginseng108

I agree. Also relevant is that the "G" has a protruding "chin" that complicates visual alignment and comparison.


Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16554394
> 
> 
> i think a lot of the “issues” about the MR-G logo looking wonky have to do with the shape of the G……it’s rounded, whereas the M, and the R are squared off……and I think that’s where a lot of the issues lie…..
> 
> my 2 cents as always


----------



## clarencek

Hobrah said:


> Hi, I'm curious about how you feel about the MRG now that you've had it for a few days, especially compared to the other metal squares you own... Thanks.


I’m on my third maybe fourth week. I sold my TVA and my TB. I may let my Porter go. I don’t know. Maybe not. 

Watch is the same. Zero marks on it. Usually by now a watch would have picked up something. So I’m really impressed. It’s also very comfortable and wearable. 
My record is my GS SBGA031 - I wore that for a year. Non stop… will see how long I go with this watch. But so far i love it.


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> I forgot to ask, do you realize that you have a phone to tell the time too? Most of the members here don't view the fact that our phones can give the time, alarms, stopwatch, CDT, WT, and reminders as a reason to abandon our watches. We enjoy having the ability to use our watches to fulfill these tasks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Of course. I’ve addressed that in previous posts in this thread and said our phones do everything our watches can do. I also never said the app is useless or that no one should use it. My statement that you quoted was simply why I personally don’t use it.

My original question to you was more sarcastic than serious given your Samsung/Android/Tapatalk setup and statement that you weren’t buying an MRG because of the app situation.

So, I’ll rephrase and be more direct so we aren’t lost in nuance here. 😉

Do you need the app, and if you do then is installing one more app really the deciding factor for you not buying an MRG?


----------



## GrouchoM

37 said:


> Do you need the app, and if you do then is installing one more app really the deciding factor for you not buying an MRG?


Yes
No

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaschaMRG

clarencek said:


> I’m on my third maybe fourth week. I sold my TVA and my TB. I may let my Porter go. I don’t know. Maybe not.
> 
> Watch is the same. Zero marks on it. Usually by now a watch would have picked up something. So I’m really impressed. It’s also very comfortable and wearable.
> My record is my GS SBGA031 - I wore that for a year. Non stop… will see how long I go with this watch. But so far i love it.


I saw that result coming from the beginning.

The MR-G B5000 kills the other squares if you are not a hardcore collector. You then have the maximum of the current development on your wrist. The other watches are also great but not on the same level. 

I would sell the Porter. Pure speculation object. Through the MR-G, the uniqueness was not only destroyed, but the quality clearly surpassed. When it comes to wearing, no one needs the Porter in addition.

MR-G B5000 will not be topped for the next few years. Probably not at all. If it does, it will only be refined.

I suspect in 2023 there will be a special LE. Maybe with Hammer finish.


----------



## FROG

SaschaMRG said:


> I would sell the Porter.


Never sell the porter!! A 35th anniversary caseback, full DLC on everything, and true limited production…it’s not even a comparison with the MRG-B5000…a unique timepiece to treasure, NOT merely speculation!


----------



## SaschaMRG

FROG said:


> Never sell the porter!! A 35th anniversary caseback, full DLC on everything, and true limited production…it’s not even a comparison with the MRG-B5000…a unique timepiece to treasure, NOT merely speculation!



A handbag company marketed a $1,000 G-Shock and it became a speculation item because no one assumed that a comparable G-Shock would come anymore.

Unfortunately gambled away!

The current MR-G have no ******** reference. They are pure G-Shocks. In contrast, the Porter used to be a bargain.

As I said, many owners (not all!) are speculators, so I'm not sad if their watches loses worth.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Ginseng108 said:


> I agree. Also relevant is that the "G" has a protruding "chin" that complicates visual alignment and comparison.


Having a butt chin is every man's dream!


----------



## Hobrah

clarencek said:


> I’m on my third maybe fourth week. I sold my TVA and my TB. I may let my Porter go. I don’t know. Maybe not.
> 
> Watch is the same. Zero marks on it. Usually by now a watch would have picked up something. So I’m really impressed. It’s also very comfortable and wearable.
> My record is my GS SBGA031 - I wore that for a year. Non stop… will see how long I go with this watch. But so far i love it.


Amazing that you like it that much to sell the other T-squares. Very encouraging for someone on the fence. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## pablobell

Picked up my first metal square of any type today. Love it so far!

Logos look aligned to me


----------



## Orange_GT3

pablobell said:


> View attachment 16559921
> 
> 
> Picked up my first metal square of any type today. Love it so far!
> 
> Logos look aligned to me


Nice work. If you don't mind me asking, was there any movement on price in Aus or did you stump up RRP?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

euge_lee said:


> So the logic you're using is that it was planned by Casio to announce a 3501 module for the MR-G... use 3461 firmware and have that show up in the diagnostic screen... and also print 3459 on the box as some part of "smart and deliberate" plan? God I love blind loyalty to companies that we spend a lot of money on for their "premium" products.





euge_lee said:


> Anyhow. I’m done with this silly talk about the MR-G module. What I claim is a mistake and others feel is “engineering efficiency” at the end of the day doesn’t really matter. I just thought it would be something we could all just chuckle at for what it is… seems to be hurting feelings of some people who can’t stand the thought of their $4,000 metal square not having been given perfect thought and attention by Casio.


😂 so defiantly standing by your baseless conjecture and misconceptions is having a chuckle and anyone that tries to correct you is "blind loyalty" and "hurt feelings"? 😂

to reiterate, the number on the test screen doesnt always match the model number. its not common but certainly happens enough times for it not to be some kind of casual mistake.

come on man, just admit you picked a path and it didnt pan out the way you hoped. remember, dont stick with a mistake, just because you spent alot of time on it 😉


----------



## pablobell

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice work. If you don't mind me asking, was there any movement on price in Aus or did you stump up RRP?


I'm in NZ. I negotiated a bit of a discount.


----------



## Orange_GT3

pablobell said:


> I'm in NZ.


Sorry, the flag is so small I couldn't tell and I didn't hover my mouse over it to get the location.



pablobell said:


> I negotiated a bit of a discount.


Thanks, there might be hope on this side of the Tasman then.


----------



## SaschaMRG

Sponsored: Birth of the Flagship G-SHOCK MRG-B5000


The MRG-B5000 comes with a level of luxury finishing that goes beyond anything in the history of the G-SHOCK to date. A closer look at the Japanese brand's new flagship model.




www.watchtime.com


----------



## pablobell

SaschaMRG said:


> Sponsored: Birth of the Flagship G-SHOCK MRG-B5000
> 
> 
> The MRG-B5000 comes with a level of luxury finishing that goes beyond anything in the history of the G-SHOCK to date. A closer look at the Japanese brand's new flagship model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchtime.com


Hardly even making a profit... yeah right. After all that, the "panel gaps" on my bezel still aren't consistent.


----------



## electric0ant

Unless I am reading it wrong, watchoutz are selling the MRG B5000B-1 for about $3000 USD? and there's no sales tax in Hong Kong either

Watch Outz 注目時計

I know it's going to be a grey market, and a bit of a wait, but 25% off list price is a huge savings for a module which is highly unlikely to have issues that's a HUGE savings.

So it looks like the $23 000 HKD price in their facebook post might only for in person purchases?
on their website they're listing it for $3500 USD:

Casio G-Shock MR-G MRG-B5000 Series Super Titanium Solar Multi-Band-6 MRG-B5000B-1 - PREORDER

with the shipping costs, duties and taxes factored in it's not really much of a savings for me at least  , wish I was still in Hong Kong... lol


----------



## speedmistr

pablobell said:


> Hardly even making a profit... yeah right. After all that, the "panel gaps" on my bezel still aren't consistent.


Is it the gaps in the bezel corners you're referring to? If so, that gap difference is apparent on all corners of all samples I've looked at so it's consistent across the models. The side of the T bar that contacts the side bezel piece has an angle to it that opens up at the top where the other side of the T bar that contacts the top/bottom bezel pieces doesn't. So one side has a slightly larger gap if looked at magnified. I'm not sure what purpose this serves (possibly structural integrity but maybe for assembly) but it doesn't appear to be a flaw in the design or construction.


----------



## Snyde

pablobell said:


> View attachment 16559921
> 
> 
> Picked up my first metal square of any type today. Love it so far!
> 
> Logos look aligned to me


Badass


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A.G.

The MRG-B5000 being tossed around.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

A.G. said:


> The MRG-B5000 being tossed around.


me still in the office after 5pm the day before a long weekend.... *STILL WORKING* 😩😩


----------



## FROG

lol…very nice


----------



## pablobell

speedmistr said:


> Is it the gaps in the bezel corners you're referring to? If so, that gap difference is apparent on all corners of all samples I've looked at so it's consistent across the models. The side of the T bar that contacts the side bezel piece has an angle to it that opens up at the top where the other side of the T bar that contacts the top/bottom bezel pieces doesn't. So one side has a slightly larger gap if looked at magnified. I'm not sure what purpose this serves (possibly structural integrity but maybe for assembly) but it doesn't appear to be a flaw in the design or construction.


That does mostly explain the gaps. There is still the tiniest variation though, but not as big a deal as I thought.


----------



## pablobell

Damage report. So far without any impacts that I've noticed, I've got the tiniest mark right on the sharp edge of the top bezel and a light scuff on the bracelet.

Had a lot of trouble capturing the bezel top. It’s almost imperceptible on 90% of real life angles and never looks as bad as the pic.


----------



## Orange_GT3

pablobell said:


> I've got the tiniest mark right on the sharp edge of the top bezel


Isn't this supposed to be Cobarion which is harder than hard?


----------



## pablobell

Orange_GT3 said:


> Isn't this supposed to be Cobarion which is harder than hard?


Sure is..

Perhaps it’s a manufacturing flaw that I’ve only recently noticed.


----------



## Daruba

pablobell said:


> Damage report. So far without any impacts that I've noticed, I've got the tiniest mark right on the sharp edge of the top bezel and a light scuff on the bracelet.
> 
> Had a lot of trouble capturing the bezel top. It’s almost imperceptible on 90% of real life angles and never looks as bad as the pic.
> View attachment 16574796
> 
> View attachment 16574795


I really didn’t expect this from this MRG. It’s not that scratches will never happen, but at least I assume that impacts that leave scratches are ”user rememberable”. 
On the other hand: I do not know your level of “carefulness”. 
Anyways…it sucks.


----------



## GrouchoM

Can you feel the marks? Could they be deposits from something the watch rubbed on? You could try a rubber erase to remove the marks...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pablobell

I tried just tried an eraser, no difference.

I can't feel the marks at all.

I do try to be careful, and always adopt the watch guy walking through a doorway pose. It's been through a bit of average use though, washing dishes, unbuckling kids seatbelts etc.


----------



## SaschaMRG

That's why I have the DLC.

Where no material absorbs strong force.


----------



## Ginseng108

I wonder if this thread shouldn't be renamed "from official to scratched?"


----------



## SaschaMRG

Ginseng108 said:


> I wonder if this thread shouldn't be renamed "from official to scratched?"


Better:

*G-Scratch. *Why a G-Shock belongs in the safe.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

pablobell said:


> I do try to be careful, and always adopt the watch guy walking through a doorway pose. It's been through a bit of average use though, washing dishes, *unbuckling kids seatbelts* etc.


That's all it'll take with the right force or at the right angle. Cobarion isn't a magic metal and is more for aesthetics than actual durability in my opinion due to its unique mirror-like sheen when polished (it is only 2 or 3 times harder than SS). To me, it is just all luck, i.e. life lived.

I banged by MRG harder than I've ever banged a watch on a doorframe and shockingly looked down to find it unscathed, but then again I have a Ti Citizen with Duratect that has acquired some scratches without me even noticing how or when they came about, which is how these things usually happen. It's a world of chaos and confusion, where scratches appear or don't appear outside our cushy realm of logic and reason.

Maybe the scratches came from a formica desk or counter top, a pocket or coat zipper, the subway railing, my mail box, the arm rest on public transport, the silverware I was digging through haphazardly before lunch, the bracelet on my oppisite wrist when clapping at the baseball game, or maybe its chaotic birth was just meant to befuddle and further entropic metaphors, or better yet something just maybe, maybe, utterly divine without reference or origin, a metal upon metal miracle, or an immaculate deception?

The world is essentially a never ending obstacle course of devilish scenarios designed to scratch and defile your watch. It sucks, I get it, but no watch is scratch resistant, so hopefully you can learn to live with it and embrace the chaos, "to dash reckless and dangerous! To court destruction with taunts, with invitations!"


----------



## Ginseng108

This is why nature favors both the flexible and the hard when it comes to survival and resistance to all of life's effects.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ginseng108 said:


> This is why nature favors both the flexible and the hard when it comes to survival and resistance to all of life's effects.


Except for maybe in the act of procreation


----------



## 37

If anyone is on the fence on buying the black, mine is up for grabs. Where I work doesn't allow Bluetooth devices and my WFH situation ended a couple weeks ago, so my opportunities to wear this daily ended as well.

Edit: Sold.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That's all it'll take with the right force or at the right angle. Cobarion isn't a magic metal and is more for aesthetics than actual durability in my opinion due to its unique mirror-like sheen when polished (it is only 2 or 3 times harder than SS). To me, it is just all luck, i.e. life lived.
> 
> I banged by MRG harder than I've ever banged a watch on a doorframe and shockingly looked down to find it unscathed, but then again I have a Ti Citizen with Duratect that has acquired some scratches without me even noticing how or when they came about, which is how these things usually happen. It's a world of chaos and confusion, where scratches appear or don't appear outside our cushy realm of logic and reason.
> 
> Maybe the scratches came from a formica desk or counter top, a pocket or coat zipper, the subway railing, my mail box, the arm rest on public transport, the silverware I was digging through haphazardly before lunch, the bracelet on my oppisite wrist when clapping at the baseball game, or maybe its chaotic birth was just meant to befuddle and further entropic metaphors, or better yet something just maybe, maybe, utterly divine without reference or origin, a metal upon metal miracle, or an immaculate deception?


or was it the time you went to the beach, didnt walk on the sand, just on the boardwalk but it was a windy day. you put your new phone in your pocket (that has the latest and greatest gorilla glass thats supposedly way better than sapphire) only to find a scratch down the middle minutes later! the culprit likely being a stray grain of sand on the edge of your pocket that cut like a diamond! 
😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## SaschaMRG

I love it!


----------



## SaschaMRG




----------



## Fergfour

37 said:


> If anyone is on the fence on buying the black, mine is up for grabs. Where I work doesn't allow Bluetooth devices and my WFH situation ended a couple weeks ago, so my opportunities to wear this daily ended as well.


How do people at your workplace know your G is Bluetooth capable? And what would you connect to anyway if no Bluetooth devices, such as phones, aren't allowed?


----------



## Ginseng108

Fergfour said:


> How do people at our work know your G is Bluetooth capable? And what would you connect to anyway if no Bluetooth devices, such as phones, aren't allowed?


I get the sense that this is one of those situations where you won't get asked about it. You'll just get...actioned.


----------



## Fergfour

Ginseng108 said:


> I get the sense that this is one of those situations where you won't get asked about it. You'll just get...actioned.


Guess I'm wondering how it can be detected if it isn't on. I guess if they examine the watch closely they'd see "Bluetooth" on the dial.


----------



## FROG

It’s self reported. But if you don’t work a DoD or NI clearance job, you wouldn’t know that.

However, selling it just because he can’t wear it at work sounds a bit sad…why not keep it and wear it when you’re not working ?


----------



## Fergfour

FROG said:


> It’s self reported. But if you don’t work a DoD or NI clearance job, you wouldn’t know that.
> However, selling it just because he can’t wear it at work sounds a bit sad…why not keep it and wear it when you’re not working ?


I wonder why a bluetooth capable non-smartwatch is deemed a "threat". I guess they don't bother being selective with the rule, it's all or nothing.


----------



## 37

Fergfour said:


> Guess I'm wondering how it can be detected if it isn't on. I guess if they examine the watch closely they'd see "Bluetooth" on the dial.


Wearing a watch like this MR-G to work will surely get the attention of other watch enthusiasts, who will then ask to see the watch and quickly spot "Bluetooth" on the dial. At that point, three can keep a secret if two are dead. 



Fergfour said:


> I wonder why a bluetooth capable non-smartwatch is deemed a "threat". I guess they don't bother being selective with the rule, it's all or nothing.


It's zero trust, all-or-nothing. No one here is "entry level" so there's little tolerance for not following a rule, regardless of the risk.


----------



## 37

FROG said:


> It’s self reported. But if you don’t work a DoD or NI clearance job, you wouldn’t know that.
> 
> However, selling it just because he can’t wear it at work sounds a bit sad…why not keep it and wear it when you’re not working ?


After 8-12 hours of wearing a standard square at work, my motivation to switch to what's essentially the same watch after work (albeit far superior) is low right now. And, if I'm headed into a non-permissive environment then I need a standard square and not a titanium one. After work I have other watches to grab that don't remind me of being at work.

If it doesn't sell or I get an influx of lowball offers then I'll hang onto it. Mine does have "perfect" alignment, which seems like it could be hard to replace.


----------



## Fergfour

37 said:


> After 8-12 hours of wearing a standard square at work, my motivation to switch to what's essentially the same watch after work (albeit far superior) is low right now. And, if I'm headed into a non-permissive environment then I need a standard square and not a titanium one. After work I have other watches to grab that don't remind me of being at work.
> If it doesn't sell or I get an influx of lowball offers then I'll hang onto it. Mine does have "perfect" alignment, which seems like it could be hard to replace.


Maybe wear something else at work besides a standard square? That way you wouldn't be reminded of work when you come home and put on the MRG.


----------



## FerrisAus

37 said:


> ...Where I work doesn't allow Bluetooth devices and my WFH situation ended a couple weeks ago, so my opportunities to wear this daily ended as well.


I know exactly what you mean. I work in a place with the same rules, although thankfully there have been recent changes and some Bluetooth watches are now permitted (they have to meet certain criteria though).
So now I can wear my metal square to work, which makes me very happy 
I dream of having a MRG square one day!


----------



## 37

Fergfour said:


> Maybe wear something else at work besides a standard square? That way you wouldn't be reminded of work when you come home and put on the MRG.


A standard square is perfect for work. I need 24-hour time at my desk, stopwatch and timer out in our manufacturing and test environments, and something rugged in the field. I'd honestly throw the MRG on a rubber strap if BT wasn't a limitation. That would be the perfect square for work.

And, being reminded of work isn't an issue. I'm never not working and enjoy what I do.

I appreciate the suggestions no less. This has been on my mind for a couple weeks to get to this point. It's neither a rash decision nor one I'm taking lightly. About the only regret I'll have is finding another with everything aligned properly.


----------



## Fergfour

37 said:


> A standard square is perfect for work. I need 24-hour time at my desk, stopwatch and timer out in our manufacturing and test environments, and something rugged in the field. I'd honestly throw the MRG on a rubber strap if BT wasn't a limitation. That would be the perfect square for work.
> 
> And, being reminded of work isn't an issue. I'm never not working and enjoy what I do.


I mentioned the work thing because you said
“After work I have other watches to grab that don't remind me of being at work.”
Maybe a Nixon Regulus would fit the bill to mix things up a bit I don't know.


----------



## GrouchoM

37 said:


> I'd honestly throw the MRG on a rubber strap if BT wasn't a limitation. That would be the perfect square for work.


Firstly, I just tried from a military contractor role where BT watches were verboten. I feel your micro-pain (I know it's not the worst thing in life).
Have you verified that the MRG can be mounted on rubber? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> Firstly, I just tried from a military contractor role where BT watches were verboten. I feel your micro-pain (I know it's not the worst thing in life).
> Have you verified that the MRG can be mounted on rubber?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Good times for sure. The risk is broadcasting even if one thinks the watch is radio silent, so the why behind it makes sense. Sadly the new Solar/BT Casioak models are also off my immediate buy list for the same reason. Maybe, but my motivation is low there as well.

I don’t have a strap yet. The geometry looks like it will bolt up and be slightly loose since the MRG pin has a smaller diameter. I have the part number of one with a black buckle and keeper but won’t buy unless the MRG ends up staying.


----------



## GrouchoM

If you didn't understand my typo, I meant "retired", not "tried". 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> If you didn't understand my typo, I meant "retired", not "tried".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I figured that was an autocorrect mistake. All good.

Speaking of garbled messages...


----------



## GrouchoM

Automistake

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ///Motorsport

I am really contemplating getting this watch in the silver variant. I actually just cancelled my order on the MB after seeing it go live on gshock.ca

Three things are of a concern for me, one is that it is final sale and two that it is $5200 CDN 😳
I am trying to justify the purchase after just buying the TB and loving it for 2 months straight. Literally I haven't worn another watch, except to a wedding. And the third final thing is that I will have to sell one my swiss watches to fund this.

Dilemmas, dilemmas lol first world problems for sure! Okay a picture below of my new favourite watch, the Stealth Wealth or has it been dethroned?


http://imgur.com/a/XsQC7fD


----------



## pablobell

///Motorsport said:


> I am really contemplating getting this watch in the silver variant. I actually just cancelled my order on the MB after seeing it go live on gshock.ca
> 
> Three things are of a concern for me, one is that it is final sale and two that it is $5200 CDN 😳
> I am trying to justify the purchase after just buying the TB and loving it for 2 months straight. Literally I haven't worn another watch, except to a wedding. And the third final thing is that I will have to sell one my swiss watches to fund this.
> 
> Dilemmas, dilemmas lol first world problems for sure! Okay a picture below of my new favourite watch, the Stealth Wealth or has it been dethroned?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/hYy1ydN


Rough that it's $5200 CDN! RRP in New Zealand converted to CDN is $4660 inc. 15% tax.


----------



## pablobell

///Motorsport said:


> I am really contemplating getting this watch in the silver variant. I actually just cancelled my order on the MB after seeing it go live on gshock.ca
> 
> Three things are of a concern for me, one is that it is final sale and two that it is $5200 CDN 😳
> I am trying to justify the purchase after just buying the TB and loving it for 2 months straight. Literally I haven't worn another watch, except to a wedding. And the third final thing is that I will have to sell one my swiss watches to fund this.
> 
> Dilemmas, dilemmas lol first world problems for sure! Okay a picture below of my new favourite watch, the Stealth Wealth or has it been dethroned?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/hYy1ydN


The stealth wealth is so nice. The ultimate form of the original with the cool subtle TITANIUM text on the dial.

The MR-G is something different really, even the red line is kind of iridescent and is part of what takes it to another different level. Very different watches, so could definitely coexist I think.

Another direction for the square is the TVA... trying to decide right now if I should pick one up before I can't.. I do prefer it to the TVB.


----------



## ///Motorsport

pablobell said:


> Rough that it's $5200 CDN! RRP in New Zealand converted to CDN is $4660 inc. 15% tax.


No that is the bottom line, taxed in. Msrp is 4600 here.


----------



## ///Motorsport

pablobell said:


> The stealth wealth is so nice. The ultimate form of the original with the cool subtle TITANIUM text on the dial.
> 
> The MR-G is something different really, even the red line is kind of iridescent and is part of what takes it to another different level. Very different watches, so could definitely coexist I think.
> 
> Another direction for the square is the TVA... trying to decide right now if I should pick one up before I can't.. I do prefer it to the TVB.


I do agree with all your statements, I actually came close to purchasing the TVA twice but the sellers from Chrono flaked on me last minute. Mind you they were actually cheaper than the TB. I switched last minute and I am glad I did, I love this watch and it's more my style. I am not a very flashy person. Also, it's harder to find this watch sticker-ed up, considering it's release date.

I think I have caught the gshock flu and just love this watch so much I want it another variant but I'm thinking maybe I'm better off just getting the steel and save a bunch of money.

I guess my question is, is this watch worth 2 to 3x more than the TB? Even with all its finishing and moving bezel parts.


----------



## pablobell

///Motorsport said:


> No that is the bottom line, taxed in. Msrp is 4600 here.


Right I'm saying the bottom line here is $4660 CDN including tax before any discount.


----------



## pablobell

///Motorsport said:


> I do agree with all your statements, I actually came close to purchasing the TVA twice but the sellers from Chrono flaked on me last minute. Mind you they were actually cheaper than the TB. I switched last minute and I am glad I did, I love this watch and it's more my style. I am not a very flashy person. Also, it's harder to find this watch sticker-ed up, considering it's release date.
> 
> I think I have caught the gshock flu and just love this watch so much I want it another variant but I'm thinking maybe I'm better off just getting the steel and save a bunch of money.
> 
> I guess my question is, is this watch worth 2 to 3x more than the TB? Even with all its finishing and moving bezel parts.


Oh it's definitely not worth it! The bezel doesn't even move when you push it!  

I love how they have reverse engineered the design into something more complex, that could conceivably be the original design, that every other square is referencing in a cheaper manor.

If you love it, it's worth paying the luxury tax I'd say.

The bezel top is very shiny though, reminds me of a yachtmaster platinum bezel. It has a bit of flash, so possibly isn't for you.

Have you tried on a steel? I find the weight moving around on my wrist annoying. I'll only own ti or plastic squares.

I'm also currently suffering from the square flu.. hence Im seriously considering the TVA as in-between my 5600 and MR-G watch.


----------



## ///Motorsport

WWow


pablobell said:


> Right I'm saying the bottom line here is $4660 CDN including tax before any discount.





pablobell said:


> Right I'm saying the bottom line here is $4660 CDN including tax before any discount.


Wowie, I guess we are just getting gouged hard lol Which is strange, its not like our market is smaller than yours. My only guess why its a lot more for us than you guys is your geograhpic location, being closer to Asia.


----------



## ///Motorsport

pablobell said:


> Oh it's definitely not worth it! The bezel doesn't even move when you push it!
> 
> I love how they have reverse engineered the design into something more complex, that could conceivably be the original design, that every other square is referencing in a cheaper manor.
> 
> If you love it, it's worth paying the luxury tax I'd say.
> 
> The bezel top is very shiny though, reminds me of a yachtmaster platinum bezel. It has a bit of flash, so possibly isn't for you.
> 
> Have you tried on a steel? I find the weight moving around on my wrist annoying. I'll only own ti or plastic squares.
> 
> I'm also currently suffering from the square flu.. hence Im seriously considering the TVA as in-between my 5600 and MR-G watch.


LOL I didn't think about all that, to be honest this is my first real Gshock. You know what I think I am going to pass on this watch, maybe if it was half the price then I would consider it. Especially if you are saying the bezel is so shiny, like a YM1. 

No never tried on the steel before, but I am used to big heavy watches from my Valjoux 7750 days. 

I never seen the TVA in the flesh before, but that is the watch that got me into Gshock in the first place. I have about 200 pictures of it on my phone, I got problems lol watch stalking to the extreme! I say you go for it, because you already have a 5600 and MR-G. It is super unique and will stand out of the rest and is the oppoisite of the TB, nobody will mistaken it for a lower G.


----------



## ///Motorsport

pablobell said:


> The stealth wealth is so nice. The ultimate form of the original with the cool subtle TITANIUM text on the dial.
> 
> The MR-G is something different really, even the red line is kind of iridescent and is part of what takes it to another different level. Very different watches, so could definitely coexist I think.
> 
> Another direction for the square is the TVA... trying to decide right now if I should pick one up before I can't.. I do prefer it to the TVB.


Furthermore, I love that it says the Titanium as well on the dial, I don't think any other square has that right?

edit: grammatical error


----------



## pablobell

///Motorsport said:


> Furthermore, I love that it says the Titanium as well on the dial, I don't think any other square has that right?
> 
> edit: grammatical error


A few models do, the camo's and the tran-tixxii. It does stand out more on the stealth wealth though as its maybe the biggest visual change from the 1983 original.


----------



## speedmistr

///Motorsport said:


> Furthermore, I love that it says the Titanium as well on the dial, I don't think any other square has that right?
> 
> edit: grammatical error


If you go for the MRG you won't be disappointed. I've had it for about a month and I'm still in awe of it. It's in a league of its own.

I'm kinda in the other camp about having Titanium on the dial. I feel the case material should be on the caseback, not the crystal. That's pretty much the standard for any watch. Plus, having Tough Solar is a good replacement for Lithium on the original DW5000 (both are power sources). But I hear ya on appreciation of the details. You'll have plenty of cool details to study if you grab the MRG.

Gratuitous photo...


----------



## Meister Suavena

On Chrono already under retail…


----------



## speedmistr

Meister Suavena said:


> On Chrono already under retail…


It is if you’re willing to import from Japan and forego the warranty. The Japanese yen has dropped considerably vs the USD in the past few months. There are good deals to be found in Japan right now due to the favorable exchange rate. I haven’t seen any US retailers selling for less than MSRP yet. I hope they do though.


----------



## Meister Suavena

speedmistr said:


> It is if you’re willing to import from Japan and forego the warranty. The Japanese yen has dropped considerably vs the USD in the past few months. There are good deals to be found in Japan right now due to the favorable exchange rate. I haven’t seen any US retailers selling for less than MSRP yet. I hope they do though.


I’m just quite happy with the TVA, but cool.


----------



## Fergfour

speedmistr said:


> I'm kinda in the other camp about having Titanium on the dial. I feel the case material should be on the caseback, not the crystal. That's pretty much the standard for any watch.


I would have preferred "titanium" on the dial, like on the TB but at least it has the other distinguishing badges. 
Gonna have to disagree with this: "the case material should be on the caseback, not the crystal. That's pretty much the standard for any watch."


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Someone buy that MRG from 37 already!


----------



## speedmistr

Fergfour said:


> I would have preferred "titanium" on the dial, like on the TB but at least it has the other distinguishing badges.
> Gonna have to disagree with this: "the case material should be on the caseback, not the crystal. That's pretty much the standard for any watch."
> 
> View attachment 16583185
> View attachment 16583188
> View attachment 16583200
> View attachment 16583205
> View attachment 16583207
> 
> View attachment 16583190
> View attachment 16583211
> 
> View attachment 16583195
> View attachment 16583197
> View attachment 16583237
> 
> View attachment 16583214


Seems popular for cheaper TI watches, agreed. But for other metals you don’t typically see it on the dial. Eg. steel, gold, platinum. I see it as conventions vs a marketing attempt. Marking the case with the material makes sense to me since that’s where the material is, not the dial. I’m less interested in advertising the material of the case. I know what it’s made of.


----------



## GrouchoM

On the TB1, the label "TITANIUM" is in a darker font than much of the rest of the face's text. I like that it's visible but subdued. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

speedmistr said:


> Seems popular for cheaper TI watches, agreed. But for other metals you don’t typically see it on the dial. Eg. steel, gold, platinum. I see it as conventions vs a marketing attempt. Marking the case with the material makes sense to me since that’s where the material is, not the dial. I’m less interested in advertising the material of the case. I know what it’s made of.


Agree, you don’t usually see other metals on dials. For some reason “titanium” seems to be relatively common. Maybe they feel it helps distinguish Ti models from SS which otherwise would look identical. Or they feel Ti has a certain premium over SS and that should be visible. 
As far as things one may not be interested in on the dial goes, you probably don’t need much of it. You know it’s made of titanium and I presume you know it has bluetooth, solar, and multiband 6 as well. I guess it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Ginseng108

speedmistr said:


> Seems popular for cheaper TI watches, agreed. But for other metals you don’t typically see it on the dial. Eg. steel, gold, platinum. I see it as conventions vs a marketing attempt. Marking the case with the material makes sense to me since that’s where the material is, not the dial. I’m less interested in advertising the material of the case. I know what it’s made of.





Fergfour said:


> Agree, you don’t usually see other metals on dials. For some reason “titanium” seems to be relatively common. Maybe they feel it helps distinguish Ti models from SS which otherwise would look identical. Or they feel Ti has a certain premium over SS and that should be visible.


There's no single reason. Marketing will decide on the right combination of attributes to make explicit that raise the perceived value or uniqueness of the specific watch. So, "Five days" "Titanium" "Spring Drive" etc. are chose when it brings up the watch.
In cheaper watches, it's more impactful to have as many premium differentiating descriptors as reasonable because you're trying to set yourself apart.
And it's not consistent, nor should it be consistent across an entire brand unless it's truly unique. For example, here's a titanium Seiko where Spring Drive trumps Titanium.


----------



## GrouchoM

I hate those cheap brands that overly label their faces. 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Lol Could be worse, like the novel on the Pelagos dial


----------



## GrouchoM

I'm surprised Rolex and Tudor ONLY write the depth in feet and meters. Why not in inches, lengths, furlongs, spans, and angstroms?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

GrouchoM said:


> I'm surprised Rolex and Tudor ONLY write the depth in feet and meters. Why not in inches, lengths, furlongs, spans, and angstroms?


Quite. They seem to put War and Peace on some of their watch dials!


----------



## speedmistr

Ginseng108 said:


> There's no single reason. Marketing will decide on the right combination of attributes to make explicit that raise the perceived value or uniqueness of the specific watch. So, "Five days" "Titanium" "Spring Drive" etc. are chose when it brings up the watch.
> In cheaper watches, it's more impactful to have as many premium differentiating descriptors as reasonable because you're trying to set yourself apart.
> And it's not consistent, nor should it be consistent across an entire brand unless it's truly unique. For example, here's a titanium Seiko where Spring Drive trumps Titanium.
> View attachment 16583412


This is true, what ends up on a dial is affected by many factors. I'm more or less just talking about the case material being on the dial although there are other dial sins imo. I used to own a Sinn 140A and it listed the caliber SZ-01 on the dial. I wasn't a big fan of that either. A $5K watch shouldn't have to try too hard to sell itself. It all comes down to personal preference of course but I lean towards less obvious attempts to call attention to the watch construction. I'm fine with some things on the dial like water depth rating and other things that could be helpful in using the watch. The case material and the caliber/movement/module are the main labels I prefer not to see on a dial. I guess Rolex's COSC label would kinda fall into that bucket as well but I don't think I'm alone in that regard.


----------



## GrouchoM

speedmistr said:


> I guess Rolex's COSC label would kinda fall into that bucket as well but I don't think I'm alone in that regard.


How about Rolex's self-lauding "Superlative"? Should ALS stick a "Friggin' Amazing" on the face of their Datograph Triplesplit?



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

GrouchoM said:


> How about Rolex's self-lauding "Superlative"? Should ALS stick a "Friggin' Amazing" on the face of their Datograph Triplesplit?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Right. On top of being completely unnecessary it also comes across as boastful.


----------



## GrouchoM

speedmistr said:


> Right. On top of being completely unnecessary it also comes across as boastful.


Boastful? If they were that they'd crown themselves king.... oh wait...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Okay, you two. Enough is enough!


----------



## FROG

speedmistr said:


> A $5K watch shouldn't have to try too hard to sell itself.


 I personally wouldn’t buy a thing that cost $5K that wasn’t trying to sell itself to me as hard as it could


----------



## speedmistr

FROG said:


> I personally wouldn’t buy a thing that cost $5K that wasn’t trying to sell itself to me as hard as it could


It should try hard with the quality of the watch. But not by resorting to marketing labels on the dial to advertise a newly developed caliber. Restraint goes hand in hand with class. Like a good movie. It doesn't need a lot of exposition if well written. The scenes will tell you the story.


----------



## euge_lee

speedmistr said:


> It should try hard with the quality of the watch. But not by resorting to marketing labels on the dial to advertise a newly developed caliber. Restraint goes hand in hand with class. Like a good movie. It doesn't need a lot of exposition if well written. The scenes will tell you the story.


I’m reading this as I’m wearing my TVA 🤦🏻‍♂️ LOL.


----------



## speedmistr

euge_lee said:


> I’m reading this as I’m wearing my TVA 🤦🏻‍♂️ LOL.


The TVA is a different beast. It's more a novelty like the Snoopy Speedmaster. It's supposed to draw attention to itself but it's not doing so in the same way as advertising the watch caliber on the dial. I'm a big fan of mechs and had a pretty good collection of 80s Macross toys back in the day so I appreciate the inspiration for the TVA. I still have a couple Strike Valkyries that I never sold sitting somewhere.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GrouchoM said:


> How about Rolex's self-lauding "Superlative"? Should ALS stick a "Friggin' Amazing" on the face of their Datograph Triplesplit?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I don't have a problem with watch companies marketing their products based on materials, craftsmanship, attention to detail, etc.

And I don't think is necessary to use any of those attributes to try to justify their prices. Those who buy expensive watches don't need to justify their purchases.

Now, when they try to promote some specific technical functions, that's another story:

* Water resistance: Must be *ISO *certified if it is a diver's watch

* "Superlative Chronometer": Compared to what? Certified by a Swiss authority based on early last century tests for mechanical watches?

Any $2 Chinese quartz/digital chronograph these days (let alone $20 Japanese ones) can beat the precision of any mechanical chronograph, including "superlative chronographs" (when was the last time you "watched" an Olympic event, rocket launch, wall street bell, etc,, timed by a non digital watch? - try to visualize it - Exactly).

As I said, is Ok to promote mechanical watches on any of their attributes, except, ironically, their precision as time pieces, "Superlative Chronograph" specifically, is just a marketing gimmick from last century, that is no longer valid and should be removed. The fact that this won't happen just shows that those manufacturers only compare themselves against other mechanical watches and they couldn't care less about any other type of watch movement.


----------



## ///Motorsport

HiggsBoson said:


> Okay, you two. Enough is enough!
> View attachment 16584506


Super nice! Is that a 114 or 124?
Watch fist bump back, I don't have any of my sport watches on hand but here is this one!


http://imgur.com/a/IXqwnCY


----------



## ///Motorsport

Actually found a photo...


http://imgur.com/a/IzMW7Y4


----------



## ///Motorsport

speedmistr said:


> It should try hard with the quality of the watch. But not by resorting to marketing labels on the dial to advertise a newly developed caliber. Restraint goes hand in hand with class. Like a good movie. It doesn't need a lot of exposition if well written. The scenes will tell you the story.


I wasn't saying that the titanium written on the dial was necessary but more saying that it made it stand out from other squares, especially since the TB looks very much like a plastic watch. I personally like being reminded my Gshock is titanium because I forget sometimes when I look at it.

Rolex doesn't write paragraphs on their dials for boastful reasons, but its more of an aesthetic reasoning. 1000m WR isn't that special these days, neither is a certified chronometer. Having Swiss made isn't necessary at this level either but it is there on all Swiss watches, now we see the same for Germany. Yes, it is definitely not easy to get that Swiss made or made in Germany stamp on the dial, there many prerequisites for that to happen. 

VC doesn't have it's Geneva seal on it's dial but if they chose to, I don't think anybody would give a crap.
Look at AP, they took off automatic and some people hate it, because the dial seems so empty now. Are they bragging about having an automatic mechanism and now they are established, so they don't need it there no more? lol

Just because big brands don't put Gold or AU750 on their dials, doesn't mean we can't appreciate Casio for putting the material on theirs. Dare to be different! And there is not rules or exceptions for this type of thing. Basically, if you like the watch for it's specs or looks, get it and enjoy it. If you don't keep it moving and you don't got to justify your purchase to anybody, especially people you don't even know on the internet!

Food for thought my friend.

Edit reason: grammatical errors and profanity lol


----------



## GrouchoM

///Motorsport said:


> Rolex doesn't write paragraphs on their dials for boastful reasons...


Not paragraphs but excessively. There's no technical definition to "Superlative". It's just self-aggrandizing. Also, they assume Rolex buyers can't convert between meters and feet so they write both. 


> Food for thought my friend.


I prefer food for nourishment.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

GrouchoM said:


> Not paragraphs but excessively. There's no technical definition to "Superlative". It's just self-aggrandizing. Also, they assume Rolex buyers can't convert between meters and feet so they write both.


It's a bit more than that. There is a performance standard that they link the the proprietary "Superlative Chronometer" designation. But I feel "Superlative" as used here is not so much a claim, but a code signal for Rolex owners. It's like an "in" thing. It's a tag that no other watch company uses.


----------



## GrouchoM

Ginseng108 said:


> It's like an "in" thing.


What's "in" eventually goes out of fashion. 
Should they label their Tudor's as "Nonsuperlative Chronometer"?



> It's a tag that no other watch company uses.


Not even Tag. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

///Motorsport said:


> I wasn't saying that the titanium written on the dial was necessary but more saying that it made it stand out from other squares, especially since the TB looks very much like a plastic watch. I personally like being reminded my Gshock is titanium because I forget sometimes when I look at it.
> 
> Rolex doesn't write paragraphs on their dials for boastful reasons, but its more of an aesthetic reasoning. 1000m WR isn't that special these days, neither is a certified chronometer. Having Swiss made isn't necessary at this level either but it is there on all Swiss watches, now we see the same for Germany. Yes, it is definitely not easy to get that Swiss made or made in Germany stamp on the dial, there many prerequisites for that to happen.
> 
> VC doesn't have it's Geneva seal on it's dial but if they chose to, I don't think anybody would give a crap.
> Look at AP, they took off automatic and some people hate it, because the dial seems so empty now. Are they bragging about having an automatic mechanism and now they are established so they need it there no more? lol
> 
> Just because big brands don't put Gold or AU750 on the dials, doesn't mean we can't appreciate Casio for putting their material on their dial. Dare to be different! And there's not rule or exceptions for this type of thing. Basically, if you like the watch for its specs or looks, get it and enjoy it. If you don't keep it moving and you don't got to justify your purchase to anybody, especially people you don't even know on the internet!
> 
> Food for thought my friend.


They are just opinions with my reasoning behind them, like I said in my posts. Opinions are a primary function of this forum. If we all just 'kept it moving' there wouldn't be much to talk about around here. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## ///Motorsport

speedmistr said:


> They are just opinions with my reasoning behind them, like I said in my posts. Opinions are a primary function of this forum. If we all just 'kept it moving' there wouldn't be much to talk about around here. But thanks for the advice.


No, it is not just your opinions that are a problem. You were trying to show some superiority with your Mr-G, because it is "in league of it's own". Let's all bow down to your mighty G. It's too bad our lowly TB and Camos have titanium written on the dial, blasphemy I say. And let's not forget all that time machining, brushing and polishing that 25-part moving bezel on your mrgb5000. Technology advancements are awesome I must say and CNC machining has come a long way.

Thank you for explaining how a forum works or this one for that matter, really needed that! Next you can explain to me what an automatic movements really means. =D


----------



## ///Motorsport

Another shot of my new favourite watch, too bad I couldn't photoshop out the titanium!


http://imgur.com/a/hYy1ydN


----------



## speedmistr

///Motorsport said:


> I am really contemplating getting this watch in the silver variant. I actually just cancelled my order on the MB after seeing it go live on gshock.ca


You were the one talking about buying it so I was simply giving you my opinion on it. If you like the TB better then don't buy an MRG. Or should I contact a moderator?


----------



## GrouchoM

@///Motorsport Calm down. He gave his subjective thoughts on why he prefers one over the other. We all have our opinions. Plenty here think the the TB is the best when money is factored in. Others feel that it's the gw-5000 and that the BT and Ti goes against the G shock "the zombies are coming, I need to wear my G!" standards. Some want the OG DW-5600. In the end, we all embrace G shocks and have our own preferences AND are comfortable with hearing our G-brothers opinions without feeling insulted. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

GrouchoM said:


> @///Motorsport Calm down. He gave his subjective thoughts on why he prefers one over the other. We all have our opinions. Plenty here think the the TB is the best when money is factored in. Others feel that it's the gw-5000 and that the BT and Ti goes against the G shock "the zombies are coming, I need to wear my G!" standards. Some want the OG DW-5600. In the end, we all embrace G shocks and have our own preferences AND are comfortable with hearing our G-brothers opinions without feeling insulted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

babyivan said:


>


It must be a gala day! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

pablobell said:


> View attachment 16559921
> 
> 
> Picked up my first metal square of any type today. Love it so far!
> 
> Logos look aligned to me


Where did you get it from? I just checked Casio Australia and they are saying delivery in May.


----------



## Pete26

Orange_GT3 said:


> Sorry, the flag is so small I couldn't tell and I didn't hover my mouse over it to get the location.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, there might be hope on this side of the Tasman then.


I made the same mistake D'oh


----------



## Pete26

GrouchoM said:


> If you didn't understand my typo, I meant "retired", not "tried".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thought that you meant that.


----------



## GrouchoM

Pete26 said:


> Thought that you meant that.


I hope you didn't deduce that based on the thought that only a retired oaf would type "tried" instead of "retired". 

I love swype but hate auto-incorrect. It seems to alter words as soon as I lift my finger up at the end of the word. Is this further proof of my having retired? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ///Motorsport

pablobell said:


> View attachment 16559921
> 
> 
> Picked up my first metal square of any type today. Love it so far!
> 
> Logos look aligned to me


Congrats, that's a beauty and a stunner of a first metal G! You went all out there!

This misaligned logo thing makes me kinda chuckle, I heard people saying the same thing about the TVAs too lol.


----------



## ///Motorsport

pablobell said:


> A few models do, the camo's and the tran-tixxii. It does stand out more on the stealth wealth though as its maybe the biggest visual change from the 1983 original.


You know what I totally forgot that both Camos and Trans had it, thank you for the reminder. You are correct that I noticed it more on the stealth wealth, probably because there isn't much going on with it other than the dial.


----------



## pablobell

Man I mention Titanium on the dial once, and come back to this


----------



## pablobell

I doubt that $2 Chinese quartz watches actually keep time better than a new Rolex, we have all seen how bad car clocks can be.


----------



## HiggsBoson

///Motorsport said:


> Super nice! *Is that a 114 or 124?*
> Watch fist bump back, I don't have any of my sport watches on hand but here is this one!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/IXqwnCY


I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## ///Motorsport

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm not sure what you mean?


Rolex reference number, 114060 or 124060. That's the reference number for the 'no date' sub. 40mm(114) with fatter lugs and case vs 41mm(124) with slimmer lugs and newer case, amongst other things. 114 was released in 2010 and 124 released in 2020.


----------



## ///Motorsport

Looking at it again on a computer, looks like a 114.


----------



## HiggsBoson

///Motorsport said:


> Rolex reference number, 114060 or 124060. That's the reference number for the 'no date' sub. 40mm(114) with fatter lugs and case vs 41mm(124) with slimmer lugs and newer case, amongst other things. 114 was released in 2010 and 124 released in 2020.


Ahh, now I understand you! I've never seen it referred to as either a 114 or a 124 and I'm a regular on the Rolex forum!  
It's an 114060.


----------



## ///Motorsport

HiggsBoson said:


> Ahh, now I understand you! I've never seen it referred to as either a 114 or a 124 and I'm a regular on the Rolex forum!
> It's an 114060.


LOL maybe I am showing my age with that. =D Yes, it is just an abbreviation of the reference numbers. Well beautiful watch! I been trying to get one like yours for some time and even with an extensive purchase history, I have not had any luck. I should have bought pre 2018 but the boss(my wife) did not approve at that time. Here in Toronto, unless you know the owner of the AD or are a whale, you aren't getting any, I mean any men's Rolex watches now. Fun times!


----------



## Pete26

GrouchoM said:


> I hope you didn't deduce that based on the thought that only a retired oaf would type "tried" instead of "retired".
> 
> I love swype but hate auto-incorrect. It seems to alter words as soon as I lift my finger up at the end of the word. Is this further proof of my having retired?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I'm retired as well, still getting used to it.


----------



## Pete26

///Motorsport said:


> LOL maybe I am showing my age with that. =D Yes, it is just an abbreviation of the reference numbers. Well beautiful watch! I been trying to get one like yours for some time and even with an extensive purchase history, I have not had any luck. I should have bought pre 2018 but the boss(my wife) did not approve at that time. Here in Toronto, unless you know the owner of the AD or are a whale, you aren't getting any, I mean any men's Rolex watches now. Fun times!


I have been waiting on a Rolex Sub-Date since March 2019, I have just about given up all hope.


----------



## ///Motorsport

Pete26 said:


> I have been waiting on a Rolex Sub-Date since March 2019, I have just about given up all hope.


Same here, I was offered a hulk in 2017 with discount but genuinely didn't really like all the green.

I always loved the clean dial of the 114060. Such a modern take of a classic. I was gonna settle on a used 14060m but those things have gone bananas on the secondary too. 

Given up all hopes up as well and kind of glad I did. I know the TB isn't a sub by any means but it is my go to sports watch now.


----------



## mogun

Can these MR-G squares be easily fitted with the standard resin strap?


----------



## babyivan

Pete26 said:


> I have been waiting on a Rolex Sub-Date since March 2019, I have just about given up all hope.


Reminds me of the people waiting on their Ford Bronco orders, lol. Madness!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## TTV

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16593026


Couldn't agree more 😍


----------



## B.Kohr

OK…. Any suggestions for where to order one? I k ow there are a few places on Chrono with them, out of Japan. I will need to order some extra links though, if it fits like my basic one.


----------



## ///Motorsport

B.Kohr said:


> OK…. Any suggestions for where to order one? I k ow there are a few places on Chrono with them, out of Japan. I will need to order some extra links though, if it fits like my basic one.


Try Gshock.ca, it's for Canadians. Not sure if they will ship to you but I don't see why not. Also with the conversion rate, you can make out pretty well.

I ordered my TB from Chrono and it was from an Japanese AD. It came with the 12 month warranty from Gshock, so that's another option and a cheaper one at that.


----------



## pablobell

Squareway to heaven... 
Had to fill the gap. TVA acquired


----------



## zhanato

Awesome collection! My dream team!


----------



## euge_lee

MR-G square owners… quick question.

My favorite part are the applied logos, especially the gold applied logos on the black MR-G.

I recently swapped crystals on a B5000 and noticed once the crystal was removed that beneath it was the solar panel piece… not attached to the crystal but to the watch case.

So when we talk about “applied logos” on the MR-G.. what is it applied to? I’m guessing it’s applied to the bottom of the crystal? So if you popped off a MR-G crystal there would be two bumps on the underside of the crystal where these logos are? I can’t imagine they’d be applied onto the solar panel part.

Just a random curious question if anyone knows.

And not that this "animated video" is proof of the opposite... but here it looks like it is applied onto the solar panel part... at 20 seconds in.


----------



## GrouchoM

@eugu_lee Did you swap a sapphire crystal onto a steel square? If so, how'd it go? Can it be done on a gmwb5600? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## euge_lee

GrouchoM said:


> @eugu_lee Did you swap a sapphire crystal onto a steel square? If so, how'd it go? Can it be done on a gmwb5600?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The TFC isn’t sapphire crystal so it was just a mineral glass swap. I used a B5000G-1 as the base watch and also put on a TFC DLC bezel. 

I’d love help locating a genuine B5000 sapphire crystal from a TB or even the TVA if anyone knows where I can source them.


----------



## speedmistr

euge_lee said:


> MR-G square owners… quick question.
> 
> My favorite part are the applied logos, especially the gold applied logos on the black MR-G.
> 
> I recently swapped crystals on a B5000 and noticed once the crystal was removed that beneath it was the solar panel piece… not attached to the crystal but to the watch case.
> 
> So when we talk about “applied logos” on the MR-G.. what is it applied to? I’m guessing it’s applied to the bottom of the crystal? So if you popped off a MR-G crystal there would be two bumps on the underside of the crystal where these logos are? I can’t imagine they’d be applied onto the solar panel part.
> 
> Just a random curious question if anyone knows.
> 
> And not that this "animated video" is proof of the opposite... but here it looks like it is applied onto the solar panel part... at 20 seconds in.


From this video I originally thought the logos were applied to the solar panel but a previous post pointed out there is clear panel between the solar panel and the sapphire that the logos are attached to. The video shows this if you look closely.


----------



## euge_lee

Oh interesting, I had not read that. So there is actually an additional layer as well in addition to all the other complexity they added for this design. That makes a lot more sense. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pete26

SaschaMRG said:


> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16577942
> 
> View attachment 16577940
> 
> View attachment 16577939


Stunning, are these made to the same or better standard than GS? Is the bracelet adjusted via Pin and collar like the other squares? Tempted to pull the trigger on one right now as I have just sold a few watches.


----------



## Pete26

And pulled the trigger at Casio Australia.


----------



## kubr1ck

Pete26 said:


> Stunning, are these made to the same or better standard than GS? Is the bracelet adjusted via Pin and collar like the other squares? Tempted to pull the trigger on one right now as I have just sold a few watches.


I wouldn't quite say they are comparable to GS, but they are assembled on the Premium Production Line in Casio's Yamagata factory, which is reserved for Casio's top tier products (MR-G, MT-G, Oceanus, Pro Trek Manaslu). And yes the bracelet is pin & collar. Congrats on pulling the trigger.


----------



## Pete26

speedmistr said:


> These watches are great imo and I don't have a problem with the price. I buy what I can afford and I don't get worked up about things I can't afford. All luxury watches are overpriced compared to budget models but there is a market for luxury goods and whether that's rational or not is another question entirely. But I think it would be difficult to say what Casio's cost per unit is on these. We just don't know the input costs and even if we could reasonably estimate those costs we still don't know how many units will be sold. You can believe Casio knows these numbers very well but they will not be telling us. I would welcome someone estimating the cost per unit on these but it would need to provide some actual detail on how that number is arrived at to hold any weight.


I can believe the posts about the RRP not too far apart from the cost. Seiya told me that in the manufacturing of the GW5000 for example, there is little overhead, including the product development etc.


----------



## Jony5

Any owners wanna confirm if the bracelet rattles?


----------



## arnage

Rattling could be a function of how tightly one wears the watch? Mine does not rattle; while the watch is certainly very light, it does not display any signs of poor construction quality / rattling. 

FYI the inside of the bracelet is brushed titanium on the black MRG B5000 (i.e. it isn't "polished" on both sides.


----------



## speedmistr

Jony5 said:


> Any owners wanna confirm if the bracelet rattles?


No rattle here either. It uses 2 individual screws with a bar between them to attach the bracelet to the bezel. The screws screw into the bezel, not into the bar, so they don't move freely.


----------



## pablobell

Yeah it rattles, not badly though and a little less than a TVA IMO.


----------



## Pete26

I ended up cancelling the order, no disrespect to members here but the watch costs nearly $5,000AUD and I can't justify that for a -Shock, I spent a bit more for Grand Seiko SBGM221 instead.


----------



## Jony5

Ah that’s a shame. My gmw b5000 rattles a lot, mainly at the clasp where there is a couple of mm of play at some connecting points. For the money they’re asking the tolerances should be way better.


----------



## lifewith3hands

Does anyone know if the mrgb5000 can be fitted with a nato?


----------



## Meister Suavena

lifewith3hands said:


> Does anyone know if the mrgb5000 can be fitted with a nato?


Curious… why would you do that?


----------



## lifewith3hands

Meister Suavena said:


> Curious… why would you do that?


I like nato straps


----------



## Orange_GT3

lifewith3hands said:


> I like nato straps


You are cordially invited to leave


----------



## arnage

Pete26 said:


> I ended up cancelling the order, no disrespect to members here but the watch costs nearly $5,000AUD and I can't justify that for a -Shock, I spent a bit more for Grand Seiko SBGM221 instead.


seems a little subjective, this whole concept of "rattling."
It has moving metal parts, so to an extent, there will be some sensation / sound of rattling if you shake the watch back and forth while wearing it. 

I've tried it just now, out of curiosity, on both the the MRG square, as well as a Grand Seiko. I'd go as far as to say that they both "rattle" equally. maybe it means the GS has a poorly assembled bracelet too, but like i said earlier, might be a little unfair to be that focused on rattling.


----------



## speedmistr

arnage said:


> seems a little subjective, this whole concept of "rattling."
> It has moving metal parts, so to an extent, there will be some sensation / sound of rattling if you shake the watch back and forth while wearing it.
> 
> I've tried it just now, out of curiosity, on both the the MRG square, as well as a Grand Seiko. I'd go as far as to say that they both "rattle" equally. maybe it means the GS has a poorly assembled bracelet too, but like i said earlier, might be a little unfair to be that focused on rattling.


In general, I would think most bracelets will have some rattle when off the wrist or worn loosely due to tolerances. The rattle sound might be tinnier for TI vs steel though since it's a lighter metal. Solid steel links probably have the least rattle and TI rattles might sound like a cheap watch in comparison, like hollow links or worse. I wear mine pretty firmly, though not tight, and there are zero rattles. If I added a link back there might be rattle though.


----------



## Deco-stop

I have the bare titanium version. No rattle from the bracelet. The build quality and finishing are outstanding and its the most comfortable bracelet watch I've ever worn. More so than my Grand Seiko's!


----------



## MJH

Got the black MR-G B5000. It appears Android MR-G phone app does not yet support MR-G B5000, correct?
MR-G app provides a few models, all which I tried without success.

I also tried the G Shock App selecting GMW B5000 and GW5000 without any luck.

I take MR-G app will be updated to support the new model MRG B5000. Does anyone have specifics on this?


----------



## spiltmilk

MJH said:


> Got the black MR-G B5000. It appears Android MR-G phone app does not yet support MR-G B5000, correct?
> MR-G app provides a few models, all which I tried without success.
> 
> I also tried the G Shock App selecting GMW B5000 and GW5000 without any luck.
> 
> I take MR-G app will be updated to support the new model MRG B5000. Does anyone have specifics on this?


I learned from a user who posted earlier in this thread that the "casio watches" app supports the MRG Square. I've been using that.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

37 said:


> If anyone is on the fence on buying the black, mine is up for grabs. Where I work doesn't allow Bluetooth devices and my WFH situation ended a couple weeks ago, so my opportunities to wear this daily ended as well.
> 
> Edit: Sold.


Do you work in a missile silo?


----------



## MJH

spiltmilk said:


> I learned from a user who posted earlier in this thread that the "casio watches" app supports the MRG Square. I've been using that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind insight. Which model have you selected under g shock app?


----------



## spiltmilk

MJH said:


> Thanks for your kind insight. Which model have you selected under g shock app?


The G-Shock app won't work with the watch. There's actually another app called "casio watches" that you'll have to get. When you input the module number, your MRG Square will sync with the app. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJH

spiltmilk said:


> The G-Shock app won't work with the watch. There's actually another app called "casio watches" that you'll have to get. When you input the module number, your MRG Square will sync with the app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I see. My oversight. So, for time being, Casio watches app is the way go, but, going forward, we may expect official Casio app release to support MRF b5000, timeline of which is yet not known.


----------



## euge_lee

What is the current thinking on MRG-B5000B availability going forward? G-SHOCK website says “sold out” is that different than “Out of Stock”?

Is the production run over or will they make another batch and restock? 

I know it’s mostly speculation but curious what current thinking is by y’all.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

euge_lee said:


> What is the current thinking on MRG-B5000B availability going forward? G-SHOCK website says “sold out” is that different than “Out of Stock”?
> 
> Is the production run over or will they make another batch and restock?
> 
> I know it’s mostly speculation but curious what current thinking is by y’all.


The TVA had a short run (Oct-2021 - Feb-2022, ~ 5 months)

I'd expect the MRG-B5000B (released in March 2022) to have, at least, a similar run.


----------



## euge_lee

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I'd expect the MRG-B5000B (released in March 2022) to have, at least, a similar run.


So you think there will eventually be more available online at gshock.com ?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Jony5 said:


> Any owners wanna confirm if the bracelet rattles?


Wha'choo talkin' 'bout, Willis?

* Of my metal G-hocks on bracelets, the SS GMW-B5000D doesn't rattle unles I move it intentionally when I put it on. Other than that, no rattles during normall use

* My Ti TVA does emit a faint rattle sound when I put the watch on, which I like btw (because it's kind of an audible confirmation I'm wearing the watch without looking). Again, other than that, no rattles whatsoever


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

euge_lee said:


> So you think there will eventually be more available online at gshock.com ?


Yes, probably, there will be at least another run before CASIO stops production

* But it's going to sell out fast

* Mainly from scalpers trying to make a profit when production ends

* Because of the much higher MSRP for the MRG-B5000, though, is hard to predict

* The TVA went from a low of ~ US $250 below MSRP before production ended, to, currently, ~ US $100 above MSRP after production ended in February (+ $350 differential in three months)

* Is anybody's guess what's going to happen wth the MRG

* Bottom line, if you're interested in buying the MRG-B5000, new, at MSRP, set price alerts and buy it from an AD, as soon as it becomes available again


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Why do people necessarily want to get it from gshock.com? Plenty of places like Topper have both. Probably get a discount too


----------



## Tanker G1

When the MRG sells out there almost certainly will be another model, and another, just like the regular B5000 models. Keep your FOMO in check, you're not missing out.


----------



## euge_lee

Tanker G1 said:


> When the MRG sells out there almost certainly will be another model, and another, just like the regular B5000 models. Keep your FOMO in check, you're not missing out.


Oh for sure. They already announced the black/blue one. 

I just bought the B5000B-1 and like everything about it. A matte black one would likely be nice and tempt me for another but I don’t see any other mix/match of color tempting me. Was never a fan of the camo or the “Japanese heritage” things like hammered finish or samurai related themes.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

MJH said:


> Got the black MR-G B5000. It appears Android MR-G phone app does not yet support MR-G B5000, correct?
> MR-G app provides a few models, all which I tried without success.
> 
> I also tried the G Shock App selecting GMW B5000 and GW5000 without any luck.
> 
> I take MR-G app will be updated to support the new model MRG B5000. Does anyone have specifics on this?


from the initial set up section in the manual 😉


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> from the initial set up section in the manual 😉
> View attachment 16633621


I installed and tried to register my "B" phones with the new app, as I'm concerned about my GST watches.

* None of them worked

* The app just said that more watches will be added in the future

* To me, it looks like this app was rushed out, as I was able to immediately connect all of my watches with the old, G-Shock connected, app


----------



## MJH

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> from the initial set up section in the manual 😉
> View attachment 16633621


Indeed, a good point. Thank you.
I have now paired one module 3459 watch with g-Shock Connected app and another module 3501 watch with Casio Watches app. Both apps are installed in the only mobile phone I have.

When activating the BT connection between the watch and phone manually, the time is properly synced for both watches. I mean, by pressing the bottom left button on the watch for two or so seconds.

However, automatic BT sync seems to have a problem. Both watches initiated BT sync simultaneously at 18:30. Both failed, maybe because the BT signals from two watches interfered one another.

I have read in the forum that, if you have two or more watches syncing with one app, the watches initiate sync two minutes apart. My case is different because 3501 module works only with Casio Watches app and 3459 works only with g shock connected app.

Any insight on, if the watches may identify the BT signal interference and learn to sync two minutes a part going forward even when there are two different apps used on the mobile side?


----------



## MJH

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I installed and tried to register my "B" phones with the new app, as I'm concerned about my GST watches.
> 
> * None of them worked
> 
> * The app just said that more watches will be added in the future
> 
> * To me, it looks like this app was rushed out, as I was able to immediately connect all of my watches with the old, G-Shock connected, app


Casio Watches app supports very limited number of modules. It doesnt support 3459 for example.


----------



## Blubaru703

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Why do people necessarily want to get it from gshock.com? Plenty of places like Topper have both. Probably get a discount too


I got mine from Right Time in Denver. I think they still have at least one in stock. Great customer service and highly recommended. They are an official dealer as well if that means anything.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted an article about the MRG-B5000BA-1.









G-Shock MRG-B5000BA-1: A peak square inspired by blue ink


Coming in June, the G-Shock MRG-B5000BA-1 is the first MRG-B5000 model to follow the two debut models of the peak origin series. The blue face and accents on




www.g-central.com


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Why is the blue $3500 vs the all black for $4000?


----------



## Tanker G1

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Why is the blue $3500 vs the all black for $4000?


Because the blue one is ugly.


----------



## Blubaru703

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Why is the blue $3500 vs the all black for $4000?


Who knows? There’s certainly enough markup in any of these watches for them to play around with cost and still make a healthy profit Without having to cut corners. It does seem to be less shiny, so that’s something. Maybe they received negative feedback for the initial $4000 cost, so they’re adjusting accordingly for future releases. There could be any number of reasons.


----------



## Tanker G1

Snarky answer aside it's probably a few things. Some guesses:

Debatable - Lower demand for the negative display.
Debatable - Lower demand because those who wanted an expensive digital MRG likely got one of the first two.
Debatable / less likely reason - tooling costs were fully amortized by the first two releases.


----------



## euge_lee

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Why is the blue $3500 vs the all black for $4000?


Since the article only lists price in Japanese ¥ it could also have to do with current exchange rates. Maybe US MSRP will still be $4000? 

The ¥ is down around 14% since beginning of the year to the $.

Maybe others will find this model appealing but I see this model being the first heavily discounted MR-G square.


----------



## Ginseng108

Tanker G1 said:


> Because the blue one is ugly.


I kinda dig the blue.


----------



## speedmistr

euge_lee said:


> Since the article only lists price in Japanese ¥ it could also have to do with current exchange rates. Maybe US MSRP will still be $4000?
> 
> The ¥ is down around 14% since beginning of the year to the $.
> 
> Maybe others will find this model appealing but I see this model being the first heavily discounted MR-G square.


Good call. Japan MSRP is ¥462000 which the same as the 5000B. So probably will be priced at $4K in the states. 

I'm also having trouble getting excited about this one. I can appreciate the inspiration G-Central cites for the blue accents but I can't see myself wanting to wear this even if I got it for free. I'm trying to understand Casio's thought process and I just don't get it.


----------



## euge_lee

And me being , while I do enjoy Japanese brands like Casio… the Japanese heritage stuff doesn’t appeal to me… be it samurai this or “traditional Japanese ink wash painting and calligraphy” that.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

And then there is Grand Seiko who seem to have a special edition for every season, weather type, holiday, and now with the latest one it's animals. Casio is behind on the game lol


----------



## Blubaru703

Isn’t Japan still the largest market for MTG/MRG? Maybe it’s more designed to appeal locally than abroad.

I think that same scheme, but on a silver model, and red instead of blue would look awesome.


----------



## Tanker G1

Ginseng108 said:


> I kinda dig the blue.


Different strokes I guess. I like the first two especially the D-1 but I don't find the BA-1 attractive in any regard. It looks like a toy. Additionally, the gold of the MRG and Shock Resist badges looks completely out of place IMO. I find it comparably attractive to putting gold hands on this, which is ugly enough as is.


----------



## Snyde

Tanker G1 said:


> Because the blue one is ugly.


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

A couple real-world photos. 

G-SHOCK MR-G "Ultimate First Unit" Blue "MRG-B5000BA" - Impress Watch


----------



## Mr.Jones82

speedmistr said:


> A couple real-world photos.
> 
> G-SHOCK MR-G "Ultimate First Unit" Blue "MRG-B5000BA" - Impress Watch


Still passing, but it looks MUCH better in the metal. More toned down.


----------



## kubr1ck

speedmistr said:


> A couple real-world photos.
> 
> G-SHOCK MR-G "Ultimate First Unit" Blue "MRG-B5000BA" - Impress Watch


They shoulda made the LCD a blue-tinted positive display. That would have dramatically improved the "wantability" of this one for me.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

obvious prediction, the 40th version will have gold dots on the bracelet 😏


----------



## L&W

New MRG-B5000BA


----------



## speedmistr

Definitely has more appeal in these photos but not as much as the first two. If not for the blue dots I could see myself possibly wearing it. Would be interesting to see in person.


----------



## gnus411

Starting to have an itch...must resist scratching!


----------



## Blubaru703

gnus411 said:


> Starting to have an itch...must resist scratching!


Do it! You won’t regret it for a second


----------



## Mr.Jones82

gnus411 said:


> Starting to have an itch...must resist scratching!


Sounds like you need some G-osporin 🥁 🥁 🥁


----------



## M-Shock




----------



## SaschaMRG

The blue version looks like nothing. Sorry! The all black one, on the other hand, is very beautiful.
Every time I look at them I say wow. I wear it every day and it looks like new.

I would like the all black with a premium rubber strap.


----------



## Blubaru703

It doesn’t look bad. Just not as good as the other two. If they’re going to go crazy with the color schemes they should do a silver with gold and red, iron man style. I’d probably buy that.


----------



## Ginseng108

Blubaru703 said:


> It doesn’t look bad. Just not as good as the other two. If they’re going to go crazy with the color schemes they should do a silver with gold and red, iron man style. I’d probably buy that.


An Iron Man MR-G? Awwwwwesome!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Blubaru703 said:


> silver with gold and red, iron man style.


Cool!


----------



## Darkchild

I concur with the recent comments on this square; It's not 'classic' like the first two and it's not playful enough to be interesting. It's stuck somewhere around 'meh' which for a $4,000 G Shock isn't the right place to be be. At $500 maybe.

My opinions of course.


----------



## speedmistr

If the logos were black (or maybe blue) instead of gold and it didn’t have the blue dots and bezel corners I think I might have another $4k problem on my hands. Very stealthy.

I like that the first two didn’t try to draw attention to the bezel and bracelet complexity but this one does which seems a little gimmicky to me. Still, I can’t say I hate it. It’s just not as perfect to me as the first two


----------



## 044

Less talk more photos


----------



## pablobell




----------



## Snyde

Blubaru703 said:


> It doesn’t look bad. Just not as good as the other two. If they’re going to go crazy with the color schemes they should do a silver with gold and red, iron man style. I’d probably buy that.


I’ve nicknamed this one iron man 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJH

spiltmilk said:


> I learned from a user who posted earlier in this thread that the "casio watches" app supports the MRG Square. I've been using that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Does the BT sync always work for you? What if you press bottom right button (D) shortly, do you always get sync RCVD sign on the watch?

More often than not, automatic BT sync fails for me and I get ERR sign flash on the watch when pressing button D shortly.
However, after phone reboot, the sync sometimes works.


----------



## pablobell

MJH said:


> Does the BT sync always work for you? What if you press bottom right button (D) shortly, do you always get sync RCVD sign on the watch?
> 
> More often than not, automatic BT sync fails for me and I get ERR sign flash on the watch when pressing button D shortly.
> However, after phone reboot, the sync sometimes works.


Sync always works for me, manually and automatically, paired with an iPhone 13.


----------



## MJH

pablobell said:


> Sync always works for me, manually and automatically, paired with an iPhone 13.


Good to hear. Did you do any special tricks to get it working after installing the app? I forgot to mention I have Android 10 and it seems when I press the bottom left button for 3 seconds, the watch and App connect and the time is synced, too. Threafter it seems to connect better by only pressing the bottom right button shortly (stores the current geolocation into the app).


----------



## pablobell

MJH said:


> Good to hear. Did you do any special tricks to get it working after installing the app? I forgot to mention I have Android 10 and it seems when I press the bottom left button for 3 seconds, the watch and App connect and the time is synced, too. Threafter it seems to connect better by only pressing the bottom right button shortly (stores the current geolocation into the app).


No special tricks. I have only tried pushing the D button not holding it.


----------



## g-fob2

I like the GOLD letters/logo on the MRG-B5000BA-1 
they basically SCREAMS: reading time and being flashy are over-rated, AS I AM RICH ! BIETCHES !

LOLZ


----------



## Dan GSR

Got my titanium square MRG today


----------



## Ginseng108

I love it!
Is that the MRG-110T? It looks super clean.


Dan GSR said:


> Got my titanium square MRG today
> 
> View attachment 16673372


----------



## Dan GSR

Yes 110T
Like new, box and papers 😁


----------



## pablobell

Hands-On: The Subtle, Stealthy Swagger Of The $4,000 G-Shock MR-G 'Square'


Is this peak G-Shock? Or luxury for luxury's sake?




www.hodinkee.com













A Week On The Wrist: G-SHOCK　MRG-B5000の1週間着用レビュー


日本から世界へ、東北から世界へ、思いが重なった至高のG-SHOCK。




www.hodinkee.jp


----------



## Mr.Jones82

pablobell said:


> Hands-On: The Subtle, Stealthy Swagger Of The $4,000 G-Shock MR-G 'Square'
> 
> 
> Is this peak G-Shock? Or luxury for luxury's sake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Week On The Wrist: G-SHOCK　MRG-B5000の1週間着用レビュー
> 
> 
> 日本から世界へ、東北から世界へ、思いが重なった至高のG-SHOCK。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.jp


The article claims it has one of the best bracelets in the sub 5k range. I've never really heard anyone comment much on it, let alone make anything close to such a claim. Curious how owners feel about it.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The article claims it has one of the best bracelets in the sub 5k range. I've never really heard anyone comment much on it, let alone make anything close to such a claim. Curious how owners feel about it.


Hodonkey is full of superlatives and bold claims that are largely unsubstantiated click bait. The quality of writing is terrible, the proof reading is terrible and the fact-checking is terrible.


----------



## pablobell

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The article claims it has one of the best bracelets in the sub 5k range. I've never really heard anyone comment much on it, let alone make anything close to such a claim. Curious how owners feel about it.


The article also claims 4 micro-adjust, when it's 3 plus half links.

Also says 3 points of articulation per link, not sure what that means. I see one point of articulation at each end of each link, so 2 per link I guess?

I do agree that the bracelet is nice, it does have three seperate pieces per link, with very good brushing and polishing so could be considered one of the best in it's price bracket. The clasp isn't quite there, with no tool-less micro adjust and being a little bulky.

Also what's the lock for really? I hear to prevent accidental release. I don't think thats actually an issue. Maybe it's there to make it harder for someone to take it off your wrist on a crowded train for example.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The article claims it has one of the best bracelets in the sub 5k range.


* XC Afrog enters the chat *


----------



## James142

Orange_GT3 said:


> Hodonkey is full of superlatives and bold claims that are largely unsubstantiated click bait. The quality of writing is terrible, the proof reading is terrible and the fact-checking is terrible.


But other than that what do you think of it? 🤣


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

pablobell said:


> Also what's the lock for really? I hear to prevent accidental release. I don't think thats actually an issue. Maybe it's there to make it harder for someone to take it off your wrist on a crowded train for example.


it carries on from the other mrg's and would be the same reason as any clasp having a lock, better security in general for keeping the watch on your arm. plus it looks nice and is an upgraded feature for an upgraded model.


----------



## Dan GSR

How is the silver MRG holding up to wear and tear?


----------



## speedmistr

Dan GSR said:


> How is the silver MRG holding up to wear and tear?


I'd like to hear about this as well. I have the silver one but I baby it so it doesn't have any wear yet. I've heard anecdotally that it's not real scratch resistant which I tend to believe. Yes, possibly it is more resistant than stainless steel but honestly what type of material and force falls in that window between the hardness of the metals? If you hit something hard like a brick wall it's going to leave a mark either way. 

On a related note, one of my biggest beefs with Casio is their obsession with metal coatings. As much as I love the MRG square I'd really love to see a pure titanium or titanium alloy model, no coating on the bezel or bracelet. Yes, it will be a darker color but that's fine with me. And maybe it won't be as scratch resistant but at least when it does get scratched it's the same material inside and out. My dream G Shock is an MRG-B5000 in full TI64, brushed, with an orange line instead of red, and grey or black logos on the dial. I don't see that happening though so I'll dream on.


----------



## 044

There’s a video review on Hodinkee JAPAN with the silver piece. At 6:43 min shows close up with some scratches. Also at the comment section someone asked about the scratches but no reply. 









A Week On The Wrist: G-SHOCK　MRG-B5000の1週間着用レビュー


日本から世界へ、東北から世界へ、思いが重なった至高のG-SHOCK。




www.hodinkee.jp


----------



## Mr.Jones82

speedmistr said:


> I'd like to hear about this as well. I have the silver one but I baby it so it doesn't have any wear yet. I've heard anecdotally that it's not real scratch resistant which I tend to believe. Yes, possibly it is more resistant than stainless steel but honestly what type of material and force falls in that window between the hardness of the metals? If you hit something hard like a brick wall it's going to leave a mark either way.
> 
> On a related note, one of my biggest beefs with Casio is their obsession with metal coatings. As much as I love the MRG square I'd really love to see a pure titanium or titanium alloy model, no coating on the bezel or bracelet. Yes, it will be a darker color but that's fine with me. And maybe it won't be as scratch resistant but at least when it does get scratched it's the same material inside and out. My dream G Shock is an MRG-B5000 in full TI64, brushed, with an orange line instead of red, and grey or black logos on the dial. I don't see that happening though so I'll dream on.


I don't have a MRG dlc square, but I have the regular Ti square with dlc and the only area where it has worn off is inside the clasp where it is in metal on metal and even then you don't see raw Ti, it just looks a bit smudgy. My MRG shows a bit of wear (I bought it used a couple years back so I believe it is about 4 years old), but again you don't see raw Ti and you don't even see it at all unless you hold it up to the light. I had to find the right angle and blow up the photo to make it visible in this pic:









I'd also add that I like how the coatings age. This G only has ip, but I bashed it around a lot rock climbing and now it is strating to develope a nice, weathered look around the edges that I like.









Anyway, I generally agree, I prefer not to have coatings, but either way I just thought I'd add a bit here about dlc durability.


----------



## pablobell

My silver MR-G has light scratches on the bracelet and on the top bezel now. Cobarion isn't some miracle material.


----------



## Blubaru703

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The article claims it has one of the best bracelets in the sub 5k range. I've never really heard anyone comment much on it, let alone make anything close to such a claim. Curious how owners feel about it.


I’d say that’s accurate for the most part.


----------



## Blubaru703

pablobell said:


> My silver MR-G has light scratches on the bracelet and on the top bezel now. Cobarion isn't some miracle material.


Sadly true. Mine has some light scratches. Any material that is polished to this extent will show scratches.


----------



## kubr1ck

After about two months of continuous wear, mine is showing some hairline scratches on the cobarion bezel as well. If it were DLC-coated I doubt those scratches would show, but I didn't want or need another DLC-coated square. The bezel finish is a high-polish resembling platinum, so it's going to get scratches. But they are barely visible except under direct light. This is just a super comfortable and great-looking daily-wear metal G. The DAT55G bracelet also feels meatier than other TI squares, with a better finish and less rattle.


----------



## GrouchoM

Can they be repolished by Casio? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Pete26

Blubaru703 said:


> It doesn’t look bad. Just not as good as the other two. If they’re going to go crazy with the color schemes they should do a silver with gold and red, iron man style. I’d probably buy that.


Do you mean like this, mine's going on sale as I never wear it.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Pete26 said:


> Do you mean like this, mine's going on sale as I never wear it.


Except that yours is not an MRG!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Anyone in UK bought the Blue Negative one yet? I've noticed it's in stock on G Shock UK with a few remaining


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Does anyone know conclusively if these MR-G squares are limited production? A few YouTube comments suggest they are, though I don't know why Casio would make a short run of such a hotly anticipated line. Hoping it's just supply not keeping up with demand temporarily.

If they are limited, I need to hop on the next B5000D-1 I can find.


----------



## Dan GSR

Casio always does batches. No idea if they will do another run


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Chrono Brewer said:


> Does anyone know conclusively if these MR-G squares are limited production?





Dan GSR said:


> Casio always does batches. No idea if they will do another run


Chris at Little Treasury said they are backordered until September but he can secure a MRGB5000D-1 for me. Production run isn't over. If anybody's in the market, let the man know you're looking for one.


----------



## Blubaru703

Chrono Brewer said:


> Does anyone know conclusively if these MR-G squares are limited production? A few YouTube comments suggest they are, though I don't know why Casio would make a short run of such a hotly anticipated line. Hoping it's just supply not keeping up with demand temporarily.
> 
> If they are limited, I need to hop on the next B5000D-1 I can find.
> 
> View attachment 16815257


Every watch is limited. Just a matter of when they decide to stop making it. In the case of the MR-G square. They probably intended it to be a small run, if only to test the waters. With demand so high, there’s nothing stopping them from making more, unless they simply want to keep it exclusive and move on to the next color variant.


----------



## jetstream513

I think more color way is expected, no reason they stop now


----------



## FROG

Not individually numbered, no.


----------



## ssdpt

Looks like I'm late to the party Been off WUS for some time, but this MRG-B5000B-1 drug me back here. 

Before my exit in 2019, I bought the black metal square and thought it was just awesome. In my collection, no other gshock was needed. My version of stealth wealth at the time. (Except for the weight, and the bluetooth/app), I was very pleased with the watch (still am). 

Fast forward 3 years and hit the itch for a square while working outdoors, building a retaining wall, a driveway, and a deck project. I bought the 5610-1U and it has been a joy. Found myself staring at the face, red lines design and really enjoying all the features, solar, comfort without all the metal.. 

But while diddling on the google-machine, came across pics and reviews of the MRG black...😍and it hit me like a ton of bricks. Hypotension, the blood leaving my brain and heading straight for my wallet. End of August, like a school boy finding a stash of mags, it spun me into a research wildfire...You tube, instagram, back on WUS, Chrono 64, ebay, international AD's,... comparing elements of the TVA, TB, and 35th anniversary squares to the original. Couldnt believe the itch it gave me. FOMO bad! Especially since I couldn't find in stock in the US (except for the blue/black)

I ordered straight from Japan, one week, in my hands, on my wrist. The quickest impulse buy I have had. And it is glorious. In darker lighting it reveales it has a very rich samurai...Hana-Basara armor scheme to it as the other MRG HB editions capture. In other light, more of a cool black that compliments its lightness, and at 102 grams (fit to my wrist) is light. It nearly disappears compared to my stainless daily wear. As my son says..."it's Gucci"

Thanks to all the WUS'ers for the pics, insite and informative read. I owe better pics but I'm away from the safe and DSLR X )
ⁿ


----------



## Chrono Brewer

ssdpt said:


> Couldnt believe the itch it gave me. FOMO bad! Especially since I couldn't find in stock in the US (except for the blue/black)


Was it the color scheme or the negative display that turned you off the Ao-Zumi?


----------



## pablobell

ssdpt said:


> Looks like I'm late to the party Been off WUS for some time, but this MRG-B5000B-1 drug me back here.
> 
> Before my exit in 2019, I bought the black metal square and thought it was just awesome. In my collection, no other gshock was needed. My version of stealth wealth at the time. (Except for the weight, and the bluetooth/app), I was very pleased with the watch (still am).
> 
> Fast forward 3 years and hit the itch for a square while working outdoors, building a retaining wall, a driveway, and a deck project. I bought the 5610-1U and it has been a joy. Found myself staring at the face, red lines design and really enjoying all the features, solar, comfort without all the metal..
> 
> But while diddling on the google-machine, came across pics and reviews of the MRG black...😍and it hit me like a ton of bricks. Hypotension, the blood leaving my brain and heading straight for my wallet. End of August, like a school boy finding a stash of mags, it spun me into a research wildfire...You tube, instagram, back on WUS, Chrono 64, ebay, international AD's,... comparing elements of the TVA, TB, and 35th anniversary squares to the original. Couldnt believe the itch it gave me. FOMO bad! Especially since I couldn't find in stock in the US (except for the blue/black)
> 
> I ordered straight from Japan, one week, in my hands, on my wrist. The quickest impulse buy I have had. And it is glorious. In darker lighting it reveales it has a very rich samurai...Hana-Basara armor scheme to it as the other MRG HB editions capture. In other light, more of a cool black that compliments its lightness, and at 102 grams (fit to my wrist) is light. It nearly disappears compared to my stainless daily wear. As my son says..."it's Gucci"
> 
> Thanks to all the WUS'ers for the pics, insite and informative read. I owe better pics but I'm away from the safe and DSLR X )
> ⁿ
> View attachment 16893530
> View attachment 16893551
> View attachment 16893553
> View attachment 16893554
> View attachment 16893555


Love that you busted out the Acaia Lunar scale! That's definitely what it weighs then! It seems we share more than one hobby.


----------



## ssdpt

The Ao-Zumi is a really nice watch and so is the silver ti-carbide. They would both look great on my wrist. In fact, Jared's had 20% off the blue-black...but a discount didn't turn me away from the black, gold, and red. 
To me, I got it instantly with the black version...it is The special one with the "it" factor. Like a superman version of The original, with the pop of the gold badges. Casio could prove me wrong, but I don't think any iterations after thiscan keep the "original" look. And so I chose the B.

But maybe the Porter guys thought the same thing? I wasn't around.


----------



## ssdpt

pablobell said:


> Love that you busted out the Acaia Lunar scale! That's definitely what it weighs then! It seems we share more than one hobby.


Yes. Unfortunately, at times mediocre or cheap won't do.


----------



## zhanato

It could be very-very interesting, to deassambly MRG5000... is it posable? To take off Rant/Cover at Home?
It,s critical for future Mods, guyes.


----------



## balllistic

pablobell said:


> Love that you busted out the Acaia Lunar scale! That's definitely what it weighs then! It seems we share more than one hobby.


As well as a Baratza grinder, though no ID though on espresso machine..


----------



## L&W

zhanato said:


> It could be very-very interesting, to deassambly MRG5000... is it posable? To take off Rant/Cover at Home?
> It,s critical for future Mods, guyes.


Don't think ppl will mod their MTG square's. They are the ultimate metal square's, anything you do will downgrade them.😄


----------



## Orange_GT3

L&W said:


> Don't think ppl will mod their M*R*G square's. They are the ultimate metal square's, anything you do will downgrade them.😄


Fixed it for you


----------



## L&W

Orange_GT3 said:


> Fixed it for you


🙏 🙂


----------



## zhanato

L&W said:


> Don't think ppl will mod their MTG square's. They are the ultimate metal square's, anything you do will downgrade them.😄


Why???? Just simplest Bezel/ Braslete swapping?
Just reming to you , my friend, G-Chock Ideology is: replasabled Bazel/Braslete.
If you,ve got scached or damaged them. You can easily change external Cover.

So, is it also about MRGB5000 ?


----------



## L&W

zhanato said:


> Why???? Just simplest Bezel/ Braslete swapping?
> Just reming to you , my friend, G-Chock Ideology is: replasabled Bazel/Braslete.
> If you,ve got scached or damaged them. You can easily change external Cover.
> 
> So, is it also about MRGB5000 ?


Swap them with what? The bezel is cobarion with multiple parts and are specially polished. The bracelet is also specially designed with a nice locking clasp. Your G-Shock ideology does not apply MRG'S.


----------



## ssdpt

L&W said:


> Swap them with what? The bezel is cobarion with multiple parts and are specially polished. The bracelet is also specially designed with a nice locking clasp. Your G-Shock ideology does not apply MRG'S.


Yes, I'm imagining the first to try this disassembly and "ping", the corner springs pop off in different directions. I imagine it takes a special tool to hold it all in place for installing the screws, springs, etc.


----------



## L&W

ssdpt said:


> Yes, I'm imagining the first to try this disassembly and "ping", the corner springs pop off in different directions. I imagine it takes a special tool to hold it all in place for installing the screws, springs, etc.


I think that you can remove the bezel as one part even it's build with multiple parts, otherwise how do they assembly it in the factory? I guess once you take it off you can then take it apart, but why should anyone do that 😄.


----------



## zhanato

People will make, belive me. Give them for that, a some time.


----------



## Daruba

L&W said:


> I think that you can remove the bezel as one part even it's build with multiple parts, otherwise how do they assembly it in the factory? I guess once you take it off you can then take it apart, but why should anyone do that 😄.


Exactly.


----------



## ssdpt

L&W said:


> I think that you can remove the bezel as one part even it's build with multiple parts, otherwise how do they assembly it in the factory? I guess once you take it off you can then take it apart, but why should anyone do that 😄.
> View attachment 16895035


I have no reason to. 

I don't even like changing straps anymore due to fear of gouging lug holes. Not worth it to me anymore.


----------



## pablobell

balllistic said:


> As well as a Baratza grinder, though no ID though on espresso machine..


My money is on.. La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi II


----------



## ssdpt

Nice job... winner winner chicken dinner! You have to much time on your hands.








Bonus: interesting shot


----------



## Chrono Brewer

You cats have some exquisite taste. I'm taking notes.


----------



## balllistic

ssdpt said:


> Nice job... winner winner chicken dinner! You have to much time on your hands.
> View attachment 16896074
> 
> Bonus: interesting shot
> View attachment 16896076


And a La Pavoni Europiccola in the background to boot .


----------



## ssdpt

balllistic said:


> And a La Pavoni Europiccola in the background to boot .


That's it, I've hiked my skirt up to much. 🦵


----------



## impreziv

Thinking about pulling the trigger. Is the 'not centered' emblem a hit-or-miss?
I'm in canada and gshock.ca shows that these are final sales.... and I don't have anywhere locally to purchase from AFAIK


----------



## Spartan A13

impreziv said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger. Is the 'not centered' emblem a hit-or-miss?
> I'm in canada and gshock.ca shows that these are final sales.... and I don't have anywhere locally to purchase from AFAIK


hi, i maybe able to help you with this. i ordered a mrgb5000 back in april that had an egregious case of the "badges" being misaligned. i emailed explaining the issue with a picture. the same one i posted previously in this thread. they accepted it back. (i returned it exactly as i received it) i ended up refusing having it swapped. with a purchase this big im sure theyll have no problem sending over a picture of a potential sale if you express concern over this known issue. 

my thoughts on the matter is that perhaps the first wave of units had this issue and hopefully they've tighten up quality control since. 

TLDR: inquire before purchasing


----------



## ssdpt

That sucks and sounds risky, I guess JDM taxes/VAT is high in Canada? I wouldn't buy without some security. Good luck


----------



## Spartan A13

g-shock.ca was pleasent to deal with, i got completely refunded


----------



## impreziv

Spartan A13 said:


> g-shock.ca was pleasent to deal with, i got completely refunded


Now I feel MUCH better about this!


----------



## TraserH3

Do these have higher precision quartz regulator?


----------



## GrouchoM

TraserH3 said:


> Do these have higher precision quartz regulator?


No

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## F1_watches

For anyone who has seen both of the following watches in-person...

Can anyone provide insight as to how the black color / material looks on the MRG-B5000B-1 (MRGB5000B-1 | G-SHOCK MR-G Black | CASIO) compared to the GMW-B5000GD-1 (GMWB5000GD-1 | CASIO. In short, how would you describe one vs the other? I would describe the latter as a matte finish with just a hint of gloss effect; it definitely is not shiny but is not fully matte either.

Any insight from anyone who has seen both in-person, and better yet has both now to provide fresh insight, would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TraserH3

Xaltotun said:


> You make good points about Patek, AP, VC, etc. 🤜✨🤛
> 
> I re-read my post, and some of my sentences read harsher than intended (apologies), as French is my first language and some thoughts are translated in my mind from French and give a less nicer vibe in English (e.g. "you smoked some good stuff", is a typical - mild - french expression, as is the "dream world" thing 😅).
> 
> I did not felt attacked, but I really thought the cost you were sharing is too low. Indeed, don't forget that the cost of any _product_ needs to amortize everything CAPEX and OPEX, including R&D, fixed costs, development, distribution, real estate, and yes, marketing... That's the universal truth for any product. Now if we consider _parts and labor only_, indeed most economic models will ask to calculate _specific_ training, direct labor, R&D, development, tooling etc. (and indeed perhaps not marketing, real estate, distributing, etc.).
> 
> For this reason, I very much doubt a Rolex watch can have a total manufacturing cost of only $300 to $500 for parts and labor. I'd put costs of the simplest Rolex watch at $1k, perhaps even $1.5K for direct parts and labor only.
> 
> Same can be said for Casio. That MR-G G-Shock is probably worth $250 of parts and labor max, considering the quartz movement which is super mass produced, and may internal parts which are common with may other less expensive models. There's slightly better alloys used in these MR-G models, absolutely, as well as a quick polishing perhaps, but nothing as mind blowing as "real" Zaratsu as on Grand Seiko (in my opinion).
> 
> By the way you have $2.5k Grand Seiko (quartz) with Zaratsu, a high precision quartz movement, fine moving parts (hands) and everything else! Hence I don't think the hand polishing and "better materials" are the huge added costs that Casio would have us believe... I disagree that a good part of the $3500 - $4000 cost of the MRG-B5000 could be handiwork, I'm pretty sure it's not the case.
> 
> Rolex may have a good "con" going on with their watches, but Casio has definitively entered milking of the fan base territory with a $4k G-Shock! (IMHO).



You may have the book knowledge on the industrial process but I think your finance view is not "to market". You're saying the labor included is $250 total? Should check and recheck the labor rates in Japan. Even spending couple minutes on each watch, my estimate is between $500 to $1000 at cost. ADs buy it at ~60% to 70% of MSRP. So for $4000 MSRP, Casio markup is over double, which is what you expect for "luxury" segment where MSRP is essentially made up.


----------



## arnage

F1_watches said:


> For anyone who has seen both of the following watches in-person...
> 
> Can anyone provide insight as to how the black color / material looks on the MRG-B5000B-1 (MRGB5000B-1 | G-SHOCK MR-G Black | CASIO) compared to the GMW-B5000GD-1 (GMWB5000GD-1 | CASIO. In short, how would you describe one vs the other? I would describe the latter as a matte finish with just a hint of gloss effect; it definitely is not shiny but is not fully matte either.
> 
> Any insight from anyone who has seen both in-person, and better yet has both now to provide fresh insight, would be appreciated. Thanks!


I have them both -- I will take a picture of them side-by-side and provide some feedback when I'm home. my curiosity extends to the Porter 35th anniv TFC square. as that's one watch I've never seen or handled before..


----------



## F1_watches

arnage said:


> I have them both -- I will take a picture of them side-by-side and provide some feedback when I'm home. my curiosity extends to the Porter 35th anniv TFC square. as that's one watch I've never seen or handled before..


Oh, excellent, I thank you ahead of time.


----------



## ssdpt

F1_watches said:


> For anyone who has seen both of the following watches in-person...
> 
> Can anyone provide insight as to how the black color / material looks on the MRG-B5000B-1 (MRGB5000B-1 | G-SHOCK MR-G Black | CASIO) compared to the GMW-B5000GD-1 (GMWB5000GD-1 | CASIO. In short, how would you describe one vs the other? I would describe the latter as a matte finish with just a hint of gloss effect; it definitely is not shiny but is not fully matte either.
> 
> Any insight from anyone who has seen both in-person, and better yet has both now to provide fresh insight, would be appreciated. Thanks!


I also have both, will try to send some pics when I get the chance. The MRG is obviously more substantially glossy on all parts!


----------



## arnage

Hi,
sorry for the delay.. when I got home, it was a bit dark out. So taking pictures of the watches wouldn't accurately show the difference in nature between the colors of the material on the MRGB5000B ("MRG black square") and the GMWB5000GD ("black metal square").

Without question, the MRG black square has more luster / gloss to it. But not in a tacky type of way; it looks sharp and elegant. The black metal square is certainly more matte - and definitely so when looking just at the bracelet. The slight annoyance with the black metal square is that the watch-head itself is glossy, but the bracelet isn't?. I have no idea why they didn't finish the two components (bracelet and watch-head) in a consistent manner. 

I just checked my Tokyo Twilight and noticed the same issue. Naturally, it's escalating from a slight annoyance to a definite annoyance. Not sure if this is because the bracelets and watchheads are finished by different factories, or different methods?... anyone know? 

Anyway, I tried to make that difference in finish on the black metal square evident in the picture directly below -- where you can see some light reflecting off the watch-head (on the right), which then becomes the matte bracelet. The MRG is consistently finished, with similar appearance of the material and finish throughout (though the bezel being cobarion, there is some minor difference there) 




















Hopefully the pictures helped illustrate the difference in matte vs. shininess for the black metal square. 

Sheen aside, there is difference in color too. The black metal square appears more "black" than the MRG square, which has slight hints of "gunmetal" in its shade of black. Again, hopefully the pic illustrates this. 










To take the comparison another step, I noticed that the DLC finish on the GMW-B5000TB-1 ("black titanium square") is more matte than the finish on the black metal square (which I believe is IP coated, vs a DLC by PVD on the black titanium square). 

L to R, black metal square, MRG black square, titanium black square. 


















I hope this helps answer your question(s). this forum has been a helpful resource to me over time, so to the extent I can help, I am happy to. Let me know if you want additional clarity.


----------



## arnage

While on the topic (and apologies that this is "off topic" relative to MRG squares.. but I looked at the finishing on some of my other Casios. 

The GMWB5000CS-1 ("tron") has consistent finishing between the bracelet and watchhead. So does the MRG-G2000CB-1A ("kurozonae"). Which, to my understanding, is made in the Seiko Koriyama factory that also produces GS and certain Oceanus cases .. *Does anyone know if the MRG squares are also made there? *

The GMWB5000PB-6 ("tokyo twilight") has the same issue as the GMWB5000GD "black metal square." 

You'd expect the alternating purple bracelet links to be finished identically to the purple watchhead -- but they're not. The watch-head is much glossier (bezel excepted). The link resting directly on top of my index finger is a purple one -- and while the color itself is close to the purple on the watch-head, it's matte, rather than gloss. Not sure why they couldn't have just made everything consistently. Which the tron and G2000 show, in their bracelet :: watch-head finish.


----------



## Ginseng108

arnage said:


> The GMWB5000PB-6 ("tokyo twilight") has the same issue as the GMWB5000GD "black metal square."


I view that as a positive. The gloss finish is an insanely effective smudge and fingerprint magnet. Horrifyingly so. I can be careful on and around the watch head, to a degree. But if the bracelet were high-gloss as well, it would drive me nuts.

So from one aesthetic viewpoint, that of overall consistency, it's a negative that the surface finishes don't match. From another, perhaps more practical aesthetic, it's actually more robust against real life use and contacts than if the finishes did match.

I actually like mine the way it is.


----------



## ssdpt

I'll let pictures speak for themselves since I got beat to the punch. I tried getting different lighting and angles reflecting off the bezels, etc.


----------



## ssdpt

Also, I agree with arnage, the MRG is very gunmetal and the reflections are sharper.... I swear I hear a "schwing" each time light moves across the watch in well lit rooms. 

The black metals case reflects more like a black, shiny, plastic than metal.


----------



## F1_watches

Ssdpt and Arnage, thank you for all the insight and photos; very helpful for sure. I have some of the watches you referenced which make things even more helpful. Just one question: is the MR-G a fingerprint magnet? Thanks!


----------



## arnage

ssdpt said:


> I'll let pictures speak for themselves since I got beat to the punch. I tried getting different lighting and angles reflecting off the bezels, etc.
> View attachment 16946399


Your pictures are much better than mine - even when taken at night..! 
Also does a great job at depicting what I was discussing, as far as the watch-head being more glossy than the bracelet on the GMWB5000GD


----------



## arnage

F1_watches said:


> Ssdpt and Arnage, thank you for all the insight and photos; very helpful for sure. I have some of the watches you referenced which make things even more helpful. Just one question: is the MR-G a fingerprint magnet? Thanks!


I'm not certain that I would call it a fingerprint magnet. But being fairly glossy, it does tend to show smudges. Not particularly bothersome, in my opinion, unless you always want to have a photo-worthy looking watch. 

I have a few matte ceramic watches, and they're probably the easiest to deal with, as far as maintaining a "clean" look. The TB-1 also does a great job at that, as the entire watch is pretty much matte, with exception of the bezel.


----------



## arnage

Ginseng108 said:


> I view that as a positive. The gloss finish is an insanely effective smudge and fingerprint magnet. Horrifyingly so. I can be careful on and around the watch head, to a degree. But if the bracelet were high-gloss as well, it would drive me nuts.
> 
> So from one aesthetic viewpoint, that of overall consistency, it's a negative that the surface finishes don't match. From another, perhaps more practical aesthetic, it's actually more robust against real life use and contacts than if the finishes did match.
> 
> I actually like mine the way it is.


I could see it having its benefits in that respect. but I guess I'd prefer for the finishing to appear consistent. like, a royal oak would look somewhat ridiculous if the watch-head was polished, while the bracelet remained brushed..


----------



## ssdpt

arnage said:


> I'm not certain that I would call it a fingerprint magnet. But being fairly glossy, it does tend to show smudges. Not particularly bothersome, in my opinion, unless you always want to have a photo-worthy looking watch.


Man, my thoughts exactly. Not bothersome, but you do gotta check before pics, and I do find myself wanting to wipe it after pressing the buttons. But going through my day at work, no big deal. 

If your always diddling with your watches then maybe it could be a big deal to you.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## keisuke_z

ssdpt said:


> I'll let pictures speak for themselves since I got beat to the punch. I tried getting different lighting and angles reflecting off the bezels, etc.
> View attachment 16946390


Incredible, thanks for posting this comparison! That high gloss is unreal. I’m so curious to see the MRG side by side with the TFC… I wonder how similar the DLC colouring might be!


----------



## Chrono Brewer

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16947121


Man, that brushed titanium is FUEGO.


----------



## manjingo

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## J__D

manjingo said:


> Got mine yesterday!
> View attachment 16950660


How do they compare for you? 

I can't quite decide yet if it's worth it. I love my TB for the way it blends subtlety (non reflective dlc) with the slight pop of the polished points to make it look unique, and I don't think the mrg treads that same line


----------



## manjingo

J__D said:


> How do they compare for you?
> 
> I can't quite decide yet if it's worth it. I love my TB for the way it blends subtlety (non reflective dlc) with the slight pop of the polished points to make it look unique, and I don't think the mrg treads that same line


It's definitely not "stealth" like my TB. It's very shiny; I feel like I have to carry a microfiber cloth with me to keep it shiny. I like them both though. TB because it's stealthy and the MRG because it's not stealthy.


----------



## keisuke_z

manjingo said:


> Got mine yesterday!
> View attachment 16950660


That’s the ultimate combo right there!


----------



## ssdpt

manjingo said:


> Got mine yesterday!
> View attachment 16950660


Congratulations! 

The lightness is very welcoming with the MRG compared to the metals. I may just sell my black metal as it has been pushed down the hierarchy. I try not to keep watches I don't wear.


----------



## manjingo

ssdpt said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> The lightness is very welcoming with the MRG compared to the metals. I may just sell my black metal as it has been pushed down the hierarchy. I try not to keep watches I don't wear.


I sometimes forget I'm wearing the MRG because it's so light. One thing I have noticed is that the MRG looks chunkier/beefier than the TB on my wrist(7.5"). I'm not sure what to attribute that to yet. I actually traded in an aged IP GMW-B5000V to partially subsidize the MRG purchase since I was hardly wearing the B5000V.


----------



## GrouchoM

Is MRG lighter than the TB?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## ssdpt

Fyi, I measured mine at 102 grams for my 6 3/4" wrist. (I think I took off 3 links).


----------



## manjingo

GrouchoM said:


> Is MRG lighter than the TB?


I took off 3 links too.


----------



## GrouchoM

Well, I guess I can't use weight reduction to justify the upgrade. 









Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## 6R15

Just got my first MR-G today and wow is it shiny! To think, this all started because I wanted a good quality beater since I didn't want to always risk accidentally whacking my Swiss mechanical pieces against a wall, and now I'm a Square psychopath! Please send help.

Btw, how do you guys pronounce _MR-G_? Is it *(A)* _Mister Jee_, *(B)* _EM ARE JEE_, or *(C)* _MURRRG_ (lol)? I call it (B) EM ARE JEE because I call the _MT-G_ line _EM TEE JEE_ and not _Mount Jee_!


----------



## TalkingClock

I pronounce it Mister G but as you say. Em Tee Gee would suggest Em Ar Gee is correct.


----------



## 6R15

I wish this kept the smooth DLC caseback like the rest of my square collection because this thing has already branded me with the MR-G logo!


----------



## dgaddis

6R15 said:


> I wish this kept the smooth DLC caseback like the rest of my square collection because this thing has already branded me with the MR-G logo!
> 
> View attachment 16961121


You could probably swap it for a smooth caseback.


----------



## goldtyson

6R15 said:


> I wish this kept the smooth DLC caseback like the rest of my square collection because this thing has already branded me with the MR-G logo!
> 
> View attachment 16961121



The MRG5ooo has bitten you!


----------



## 6R15

Do you guys think I should get rid of the TFC? Seems too similar to the MR-G, but I'm indecisive as hell!


----------



## Degr8n8

GrouchoM said:


> No
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Were you able to open the watch to confirm this?


----------



## GrouchoM

Degr8n8 said:


> Were you able to open the watch to confirm this?


It's the same module as the TB1... which has the save specs as the resin gwb5600s.

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Degr8n8

GrouchoM said:


> It's the same module as the TB1... which has the save specs as the resin gwb5600s.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


The module has a different module number. There is still a possibility it has a trimming capacitor. I wouldnt rule it out without looking at the module.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

I can't imagine them putting extra expense into a HAQ 1) without advertising that upgrade and 2) when it's already Bluetooth/radio regulated. The only specific difference I've heard on this module variant is having gold connections.


----------



## watchnoober

the price around iPhone 14 Pro Max x 2 now
I can feel the quality is way better than steel one…


----------



## watchagnostic

Hello all, been lurking for a while in this interesting conversation. I have checked out all three variants in person and was especially attracted to the BA-1DR - I think mainly because of the way it plays with light shone onto it. Had it for a few days and am very happy with it.


----------



## Ginseng108

Oooh, that looks great. This colorway is my favorite.


watchagnostic said:


> Hello all, been lurking for a while in this interesting conversation. I have checked out all three variants in person and was especially attracted to the BA-1DR - I think mainly because of the way it plays with light shone onto it. Had it for a few days and am very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 17005044


----------



## Darkchild

watchagnostic said:


> Hello all, been lurking for a while in this interesting conversation. I have checked out all three variants in person and was especially attracted to the BA-1DR - I think mainly because of the way it plays with light shone onto it. Had it for a few days and am very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 17005044


You’re about to cost me a not insignificant amount of money 🫣


----------



## Darkchild

Darkchild said:


> You’re about to cost me a not insignificant amount of money 🫣












I need to stay away from these forums 😭

looks much better in the metal.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

watchagnostic said:


> Hello all, been lurking for a while in this interesting conversation. I have checked out all three variants in person and was especially attracted to the BA-1DR - I think mainly because of the way it plays with light shone onto it. Had it for a few days and am very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 17005044





Darkchild said:


> View attachment 17016596
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from these forums 😭
> 
> looks much better in the metal.


That black and blue is magnificent. Just wish it was matte rather than polished. And so bare titanium is in my future.


----------



## watchagnostic

Darkchild said:


> View attachment 17016596
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from these forums 😭
> 
> looks much better in the metal.


Magnificent, enjoy the watch!

Some thoughts after wearing the BA for over a week:

I must be insane for paying such a price for the watch, but I do like it more by the day, which is a good sign.
The MRG-B5000 is a very recent design that is supposed to pay homage [1] to DW-5000C, but it looks as if it is the original design. If I am an alien and you tell me the DW-5000C is derived from the MR-G, I will believe you.
This is a piece of jewellery as much as a fully functional G-Shock. Worn it to attend classical concerts and wash toilets, and the watch was comfortable in both settings.
Speaking of jewellery, it really does play with light. The watch appears differently under different light intensity, color temperature etc. (some photos below - sorry for the poor quality due to low light - but the finishing reminds me of the lacquering of the Steinway D on the stage).
The Cobarion bezel appears quite durable. Once I scraped the watch against the wall pretty hard while avoiding someone who walked while looking at the phone. My heart was scratched but thankfully the bezel was unscathed.
The case really comprised a lot of components, I wonder if I can take it to a watchmaker to be disassembled and cleaned.
[1] Loaded word, I know...


----------



## van_helsing

MRG-B5000. Must stay strong. Must resist.....


----------



## FROG

I am about to drop $12k on a replacement roof for my house and all i can think of is that i could just buy three MRG-B5000’s instead and roll the dice on a roof leak


----------



## GrouchoM

FROG said:


> I am about to drop $12k on a replacement roof for my house and all i can think of is that i could just buy three MRG-B5000’s instead and roll the dice on a roof leak


The MR-Gs can handle a water leak... or a roof collapse. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Miklos86

I recall many years ago, we were ready go out with the wife on a date. The in-laws were there to take care of the kid (just one then). I noticed a leak on the roof, just as we were about to leave - we had just moved in, roof wasn't fully renovated yet.

I dropped my nice clothes, got into work jeans and raced to the roof to fix it before serious damage. Never once occurred to me to change the watch. It was the GW5000.

Fixed the roof, took a shower, went out. The G handled the date just as well as it did the roof. Amazing things, these squares.


----------



## watchagnostic

FROG said:


> I am about to drop $12k on a replacement roof for my house and all i can think of is that i could just buy three MRG-B5000’s instead and roll the dice on a roof leak





GrouchoM said:


> The MR-Gs can handle a water leak... or a roof collapse.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


The following might be enabling so I am hiding them in spoiler 



Spoiler: Spoiler



You know, I was reminded of Frank Lloyd Wright, "Give me the luxuries of life and I will willingly do without the necessities." When a client complained about leaking roof, he just asked him to move the table.


----------



## Darkchild

All three together for anyone looking for a comparison


----------



## Paul R

6R15 said:


> I wish this kept the smooth DLC caseback like the rest of my square collection because this thing has already branded me with the MR-G logo!
> 
> View attachment 16961121


Yeah one of my favorite things about my Ti B5000's is the brushed DLC case back; smooth, never sticky.


----------



## TTV

Darkchild said:


> All three together for anyone looking for a comparison
> 
> View attachment 17029730


Nice Trio 👍 They all could have pos and neg display variants 😍


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Darkchild said:


> All three together for anyone looking for a comparison
> 
> View attachment 17029730


These NEED to sync so that they're all showing the same time!

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Darkchild

GrouchoM said:


> These NEED to sync so that they're all showing the same time!
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


I know right…need to set a time aside and do that for the collection.


----------



## Roxyben

The more time I spend on this site the more I want one of these MRG squares. Wasn't too fussed at first but they have definitely grown on me.


----------



## Snyde

Roxyben said:


> The more time I spend on this site the more I want one of these MRG squares. Wasn't too fussed at first but they have definitely grown on me.


Same. I spent months going back and forth, and I’m happy with my purchase. It helps to buy one used in new condition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Come on Casio, give us a matte DLC square MRG! I want stealth wealth with that overengineered 25-piece bezel.


----------



## kubr1ck

Chrono Brewer said:


> Come on Casio, give us a matte DLC square MRG! I want stealth wealth with that overengineered 25-piece bezel.


Don't you fret. I'm sure Casio's gonna milk this MRG square cow next year with the 40th anniversary models.


----------



## Roxyben

Snyde said:


> Same. I spent months going back and forth, and I’m happy with my purchase. It helps to buy one used in new condition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think if the right one came along at the right time on the second hand market I would probably go for it. Have really come to appreciate these over the last few months.


----------



## r00t61

So I really like the bare metal look of the B5000D, but I would like to have negative display like the B5000BA - is this possible?


----------



## Chrono Brewer

r00t61 said:


> So I really like the bare metal look of the B5000D, but I would like to have negative display like the B5000BA - is this possible?
> 
> View attachment 17043465


No doubt possible, but probable? I imagine two models with positive/negative display as their only difference seems unlikely.


----------



## r00t61

Chrono Brewer said:


> No doubt possible, but probable? I imagine two models with positive/negative display as their only difference seems unlikely.


Sorry, let me clarify - is this possible with some modding? Like with a polarizer swap, or maybe a donor module, e.g., a GMW-B5000TCM-1?


----------



## natosteve

r00t61 said:


> Sorry, let me clarify - is this possible with some modding? Like with a polarizer swap, or maybe a donor module, e.g., a GMW-B5000TCM-1?


Interesting question. The MRG b5000 modules are a different ref to the standard B5000 modules - not sure if this impacts swap-ability. The new module has gold plating applied to reduce electrical resistance but is it the same shape and size as the former?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lu..

wow...to mod a $4K G-shock....as Natosteve indicated above...the module of the MrG squares have some gold plating for higher electrical resistance vs the reg bluetooth Ti/metal variants....can it be altered...anything is possible with enough investment.....


----------



## leicashot

When we reach this price bracket I think we should respect the design decisions of the artists and do not attempt any modding.


----------



## GrouchoM

To mod these, wouldn't you need to take apart and reassemble the jigsaw puzzle case? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Chrono Brewer

leicashot said:


> When we reach this price bracket I think we should respect the design decisions of the artists and do not attempt any modding.





GrouchoM said:


> To mod these, wouldn't you need to take apart and reassemble the jigsaw puzzle case?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


I don't see any reason someone shouldn't mod anything they paid for. It's no more disrespectful than ordering something made custom/bespoke. Though you have to be pretty bold to take apart the 25-piece bezel assembled on Casio's specialty line by their most skilled team. They might use something more specialized than a screwdriver and tweezers in the process.

If anyone does, I say shine on, you crazy diamond. Please document the attempt here!


----------



## Ginseng108

Chrono Brewer said:


> you have to be pretty bold to take apart the 25-piece bezel assembled on Casio's specialty line by their most skilled team. They might use something more specialized than a screwdriver and tweezers in the process.


Without a doubt. They are almost certain to be using a special jig that allows them to bring the pieces into position under mild pressure to facilitate fastening.

Any time I see flat springs or circlips, I see much frustration and cursing ahead for a freehand (dis)assembly.


----------



## euge_lee

GrouchoM said:


> To mod these, wouldn't you need to take apart and reassemble the jigsaw puzzle case?


I’m fairly certain any negative display module from a GMW-B5000 would work fine. And no, you just unscrew the case back and the 25 piece bezel isn’t affected.


----------



## Lu..

euge_lee said:


> I’m fairly certain any negative display module from a GMW-B5000 would work fine. And no, you just unscrew the case back and the 25 piece bezel isn’t affected.


I believe there are four screws (2 for each end - see pic below) that the lower and upper bezel part is secured to the case itself...if you look at the screws they have slots on the bottom.....I want to say if you remove those screws then a domino effect is going to occur and you are going to have all those 25 pieces all over, especially if those corner springs have tension.....


----------



## euge_lee

Lu.. said:


> I believe there are four screws (2 for each end - see pic below) that the lower and upper bezel part is secured to the case itself...if you look at the screws they have slots on the bottom.....I want to say if you remove those screws then a domino effect is going to occur and you are going to have all those 25 pieces all over, especially if those corner springs have tension.....
> 
> View attachment 17050911


But none of that has anything to do with the caseback coming off the case itself. Even though the “multi piece bezel” is made up of so many pieces… there’s no connection to the case back.


----------



## Lu..

euge_lee said:


> But none of that has anything to do with the caseback coming off the case itself. Even though the “multi piece bezel” is made up of so many pieces… there’s no connection to the case back.


True..if someone just wanted to remove the module...all they have to do is unscrew the caseback.....


----------



## Calnan711

Forgive me if this has been posted/covered in the past, but is there something different about the construction/module of the MRG B5000s that improves atomic time reception? I ask because I had my MRGB5000D stored for a week in a closed Pelican case along with my TVA and Rangeman 9400. I opened the case today and the MRG had synced overnight (the others had not). Seems pretty impressive to have picked up a Colorado signal stored in a sealed case in the mountains of Pennsylvania!  I've noticed other situations in the past where the MRG has received a signal and my other MB6 watches had not.. just curious - thx!


----------



## kubr1ck

Calnan711 said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted/covered in the past, but is there something different about the construction/module of the MRG B5000s that improves atomic time reception? I ask because I had my MRGB5000D stored for a week in a closed Pelican case along with my TVA and Rangeman 9400. I opened the case today and the MRG had synced overnight (the others had not). Seems pretty impressive to have picked up a Colorado signal stored in a sealed case in the mountains of Pennsylvania!  I've noticed other situations in the past where the MRG has received a signal and my other MB6 watches had not.. just curious - thx!


According to Casio, the difference between the module in the MRG and the other metal squares are "gold-plated circuit retainer plates to reduce electrical resistance." I'm not sure if this affects signal reception, but maybe?


----------



## gnus411

The itch is getting real strong to pick up this up...must resist...😬


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Calnan711 said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted/covered in the past, but is there something different about the construction/module of the MRG B5000s that improves atomic time reception? I ask because I had my MRGB5000D stored for a week in a closed Pelican case along with my TVA and Rangeman 9400. I opened the case today and the MRG had synced overnight (the others had not). Seems pretty impressive to have picked up a Colorado signal stored in a sealed case in the mountains of Pennsylvania!  I've noticed other situations in the past where the MRG has received a signal and my other MB6 watches had not.. just curious - thx!


Are you sure it's not syncing by Bluetooth?


----------



## Calnan711

Thx - definitely not Bluetooth - I have not set up any of my watches for that. I just checked again - TVA, MRGB5000, and Rangeman 9400 in a sealed case on the inside wall of a room. All synced with the atomic clock last night!  I guess I'm just well-positioned for a signal, as it turns out! Amazing devices, these things...!


----------



## gnus411

gnus411 said:


> The itch is getting real strong to pick up this up...must resist...😬


Looks like I'm going to be scratching tomorrow 😅. Found a great deal and hopefully everything checks out in person!


----------



## kubr1ck

I actually wasn't planning to pick this one up, as I have the raw Ti one and think it's the perfect metal square, but then one of you enablers had to go and post a 20% Black Friday coupon and force my hand. 

















































When this one was first announced I loved the black & gold colorway but wasn't so sure about the glossy DLC finish, but it's actually quite stunning in the flesh. Gives the watch a liquid metal look that changes in the light. It also dresses up the somber black finish a bit and is a nice contrast to the mainly brushed silver version.


----------



## GrouchoM

kubr1ck said:


> I actually wasn't planning to pick this one up, as I have the raw Ti one and think it's the perfect metal square, but then one of you enablers had to go and post a 20% Black Friday coupon and force my hand.
> View attachment 17070087
> 
> View attachment 17070089
> 
> View attachment 17070090
> 
> View attachment 17070094
> 
> View attachment 17070096
> 
> View attachment 17070098
> 
> 
> When this one was first announced I loved the black & gold colorway but wasn't so sure about the glossy DLC finish, but it's actually quite stunning in the flesh. Gives the watch a liquid metal look that changes in the light. It also dresses up the somber black finish a bit and is a nice contrast to the mainly brushed silver version.


Do you still wear your TB1 now that you're a dueling MRG owner?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## kubr1ck

GrouchoM said:


> Do you still wear your TB1 now that you're a dueling MRG owner?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


I definitely cycle through all my watches, but I have so many at this point that it takes a while, lol. The ones that I neglect I have no hesitation about selling, doesn't matter how rare. Better a watch go to someone who will appreciate it then waste away in my watch box. The TB-1 I love however, so it's not going anywhere.


----------



## gnus411

Just in and sized…pictures really don’t do this justice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

kubr1ck said:


> I actually wasn't planning to pick this one up, as I have the raw Ti one and think it's the perfect metal square, but then one of you enablers had to go and post a 20% Black Friday coupon and force my hand.
> View attachment 17070087
> 
> View attachment 17070089
> 
> View attachment 17070090
> 
> View attachment 17070094
> 
> View attachment 17070096
> 
> View attachment 17070098
> 
> 
> When this one was first announced I loved the black & gold colorway but wasn't so sure about the glossy DLC finish, but it's actually quite stunning in the flesh. Gives the watch a liquid metal look that changes in the light. It also dresses up the somber black finish a bit and is a nice contrast to the mainly brushed silver version.


WAY better pics than me as always. I think liquid metal is a great description. Inky goodness.


----------



## Billy Dong

Playing around with Casio app today. but somehow I couldn't get "premium production line certificate" in Casio app. Is anyone here had this problem before?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Calnan711 said:


> Thx - definitely not Bluetooth - I have not set up any of my watches for that. I just checked again - TVA, MRGB5000, and Rangeman 9400 in a sealed case on the inside wall of a room. All synced with the atomic clock last night!  I guess I'm just well-positioned for a signal, as it turns out! Amazing devices, these things...!


I had noticed at Parisian G-Shock shop, their MRG was synced a'd it was display far from any windows.
I have shown it to the shop owner.
I was amazed as it was not paired do it has used radio sync.
Just look at the pictures I have taken then.
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Billy Dong

Just received my 5000D today. After adjust the bracelet and I found that the clasp gap on 5000D is noticeable larger than 5000B. I've compared both bracelet. and found the end link on 5000D is much slimmer than 5000B. 
If any 5000D owner here can take a photo of your end link I will be much appreciated.


----------



## Phil_

Here we go:


----------



## Billy Dong

Phil_ said:


> Here we go:
> View attachment 17080893
> 
> View attachment 17080894


Thanks! Your end link looks good. And the clasp gap is similar to my 5000B. I might have to send a email to Casio australia.


----------



## Billy Dong

I think they just grind bit too much on the end link. And I asked some owner in the other watch group. some of the batch are good. But some are same as mine. I’ve took 2 more pictures. First picture is the black square and second picture is silver square.


----------



## PhishWatcher

Proud new owner! This thing is gorgeous. Going to have to sell a couple watches 😅


----------



## Zeclarr

Received mine today !


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

You guys are tempting me lately...I have been considering the black one only problem I have is that it looks too similar to my 35TH anniversary square lol

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## arnage

I went the other way around; after getting the MRG square, I saw the Porter 35th at a watch gathering... and had a difficult time getting it out of my mind. 

I think that while they're very similar in appearance, there is enough to distinguish them from each other that they can co-exist in a collection. but then, I don't know if this is particularly rational thinking. nice thing about the 35th is that you'll know how "limited" the watch really is (unlike w/ the MRG), so long as you have an original, vs a re-assembled Porter. 

The detail in construction for the MRG is clearly a bit higher (bezel, bracelet), as otherwise, the cost would be unjustifiable. But the heft of the Porter is also a nice thing.


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You guys are tempting me lately...I have been considering the black one only problem I have is that it looks too similar to my 35TH anniversary square lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I feel bad for you, Cowboy. Just sell me your Porter so you can get the MR-G.


----------



## Degr8n8

Not sure if this has been addressed here but is anyone having an issue with the portion of the bezel that meets the end links having some of play and rattling? There is enough play where I can see the top end and bottom ends move when I push on them.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> I feel bad for you, Cowboy. Just sell me your Porter so you can get the MR-G.


Lol I don't think I can part ways with it so easily lol 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeclarr




----------



## impreziv

My 2nd gshock amongst other watches, but this one hasn't left my wrist for about 2mos, and still loving it!


----------

